
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (December 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
xando
Hey, a friendly reminder. I'm parsing the thread, all job offers added here
are also available on the map on

[https://whoishiring.io](https://whoishiring.io)

Please read the below if you are planning to post here and would like to have
your offer looking good on the map.

I've been doing this since August last year, both parsing the thread and
adding this comment here. But this time I would like to only slightly improve
one thing: the format.

First, I would like to say that I really like that this thread is one of the
few places where hard format for jobs isn't required. The format change that
I'm asking for is minimal and a lot of people already post their posts in
similar or exactly the same format.

What I’d like to ask is for the format of the first line to be like this:

    
    
      1) {company} | {job title} | {locations} | {attrs: REMOTE, INTERNS, VISA, company url}
      Google | Software Developer | SF | VISA https://google.com
      DuckDuckGo | Software Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

or

    
    
      2) {company} | {job title} | {locations}
      Google | Site Reliability Engineer | London, Zurich, Sydney
      Facebook | Web-developer | London, Zurich
    

I will be using this regex to test the firstline.

    
    
      \s*(?P<company>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<title>[^|]+?)\s*\|\s*(?P<locations>[^|]+?)\s*(?:\|\s*(?P<attrs>.+))?$
    

You can test it in Python or here
[https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3](https://regex101.com/r/relwQD/3) (for match
look right). What if you do not comply? Absolutely nothing. I will continue to
do my best to parse your job post as it is.

To HN moderators. Apologies for highjacking the thread. I'm getting really
positive feedback about what I'm doing here. I just want to improve this one
thing.

Feedback welcome.

~~~
j_s
Thanks for your work!

Gonna jump on this meta thread to say I just finished upvoting every
submission with a salary range, and encourage everyone to do the same.

(Searching for $1 was enough to find most of them.)

~~~
ronald_raygun
But then you won't find the high paying ones starting with $2!

~~~
Singletoned
You're not allowed to do jokes on HN. You have to save those for Reddit.

------
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Project Manager |
$100,000-$200,000

PrepScholar is hiring Product Managers!

As a Product Manager, you'll be launching a brand new product for a graduate
exam (GRE/GMAT/LSAT/MCAT). You'll oversee the entire go-to-market strategy,
including product development, test content, customer development, marketing,
and sales. You'll be responsible for your product's P&L and plan to grow it to
be the leading product in its category.

Responsibilities

* Build and manage a product roadmap for product launch and iterations

* Interface with engineers and test content developers to create the product

* Develop effective marketing materials for all our online channels

* Manage P&L and develop a strategic business plan to grow your product to a dominant position

Our ideal candidate has:

* Experience developing and shipping products and technologies

* Demonstrated ability working with technical teams to rapidly produce prototypes and iterations

* Understanding of financial and business metrics, including P&L, conversion rates, customer acquisition costs, net promoter score, viral factor

Please send your resume and cover letter to job.pm+hn@prepscholar.com, and
read more at [http://www.prepscholar.com](http://www.prepscholar.com)

~~~
PrepScholar2
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education. We're
profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer working on
products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer+hn@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
gkop
Binti | San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time, onsite, will
transfer H-1B | $100K – $140K, 0.25% – 1.0%

Binti makes software for foster care and adoption agency staff to improve
their daily workflow so they can make better-informed decisions and spend more
of their time actually helping people. Our mission is to find a safe, loving,
and stable family for every child.

Binti's software is used by private adoption agencies in 30 states. We're in
the midst of expanding into serving government foster care agencies and are
close to reaching two-thirds of the foster care families in the state of
California.

We have sustainable revenue, fanatical customers, and ample seed funding from
top investors like First Round, Kapor, and Lowercase. We work together in SF
and are growing rapidly.

Binti's main SaaS web product is a conventional monolithic Rails/Postgres app
that delivers value in heaps and heaps, and remains super fun to hack on.
We're building the monolith up higher and higher, and looking forward to soon
chipping off a service or two (perhaps in Elixir?). Some of the areas in which
we are especially seeking to round out our engineering team include web
accessibility, front-end development, operations/"devops", UX, and security.
We do not expect you to have all these skills, but are listing them here to
give you a sense of our most pressing needs. We're using Kubernetes/Google
Cloud.

[https://binti.com/binti-careers/software-engineer/](https://binti.com/binti-
careers/software-engineer/)

------
drc37
Redox Chemicals | www.redoxchem.com | Full Stack Web Developer | up to $120K |
Burley, Idaho | Senior Full-stack Engineer | Full Time | Prefer onsite
(consider US-based remote for the right developer)

Redox is a fast-growing company in the fertilizer industry with some amazing
products that are helping revolutionize the industry. We are looking for some
additional developers to help build both amazing sales force tools but also
tools for the our customer base. The work environment is great and a brand
new, state of the art office building being finished in a about a month.

We use a pretty typical Ruby on Rails stack on Heroku with some external
connections to some APIs. We're beginning to use React for some front-end
work.

We know it is hard to find developers in South-central Idaho, so if you don't
have the exact tool set listed above please contact us and we would be willing
to work with senior developers to learn new languages required for this
position. We DO NOT want to teach programming and Ruby on rails though, if
that makes sense.

Current Technologies:

    
    
      - Ruby on Rails
      - Postgres
      - React
      - Html 5/CSS/Javascript
    

Additional Desired Technologies:

    
    
      - iOS/Swift (No app currently, but have plans for in the coming year)
      - Infrastructure setup/support
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Salary range up to $120K, depending on experience
      - Top of the line hardware
      - 401K Matching
      - Insurance (Health/Dental/Vision)
      - Annual Bonus
      - Relocation Assistance
    

Contact me at it@redoxchem.com

~~~
pryelluw
Hows the housing market in Idaho? :)

~~~
drc37
It's pretty solid still. Not expensive, at least in this area. For a new home
in this area you will pay around $100/sqft. That is with a decent size yard.

~~~
pryelluw
Thats not bad. Ill be in touch. :)

------
lgrenawalt
Cockroach Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | $100-150k

Cockroach Labs is the company behind CockroachDB, an open-source, distributed
relational database written in Go.

CockroachDB is scalable, survivable, and strongly consistent - hence the name.
The company was founded in 2015 with a mission to Make Data Easy.

Check out the product on Github and speak to our engineers at
[https://github.com/cockroachdb](https://github.com/cockroachdb).

Roles:

\-- Full Stack Engineer ( __DETAILS ABOUT THE STACK __Client: React.js, Redux,
Typescript; Server: Go)

\-- Site Reliability Engineer (Some of this is more SRE work, a lot of it is
plain SWE but again, close to production)

All positions offer $110-150k base, equity and comprehensive benefits. Learn
more at
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers).

Interested in chatting? Email jobs@cockroachlabs.com.

------
sankethkatta
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend, Business Development | Mountain View |
Onsite | [https://smartcar.com](https://smartcar.com)

We're a small team (9 people) making a big change in transportation.
Technological additions to vehicles are kicking off a new era of better
transportation which is affordable, greener, and safer. The automotive
industry is undergoing the most disruptive changes since its inception. We
believe the future of transportation is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and
Connected. Smartcar is building an API platform to solve the "connected" part
of it.

We just brought 2 more engineers on the team last month but looking to add
another with 2+ years of experience. Our stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis,
Docker, AWS. In addition we are looking to fill a Business Development /
Account Manager role.

If you are interested in helping us modernize transportation and enjoy working
in a collaborative environment, we'd like to meet you.

$95K to $130K + up to 1.0% equity

If you want to learn more, email me at sanketh@smartcar.com or call me at 530
475 2882. No recruiters.

------
nivals
Sure, Inc | [https://sureapp.com](https://sureapp.com) | New York, NY or Santa
Monica, CA | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | $120-$160k

At Sure, our vision is to change the way billions of people interact with
insurance. Our engineers are developing the experiences that will change how
current and future generations protect their valuables. We're looking for team
members who are big thinkers in all areas, including mobile apps, artificial
intelligence, and UI design.

We're looking to hire iOS, Android, and web engineers who can oversee the
design, development, and maintenance of our different client facing products.
You'll be a core member of the team working with the Design, UX, Product, and
Research teams to build and iterate on new features.

Roles: iOS Engineer, Android Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Server Engineer

~~~
jiken920
Hi, how can I get in touch with you? I can't seem to find a job applicant link
on your site...

~~~
sean_patel
[http://support.sureapp.com/hc/en-
us/requests/new](http://support.sureapp.com/hc/en-us/requests/new)

~~~
nivals
Support is a great way, everything will get to the right people.

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

At Pathgather, we believe that learning matters and that modern companies
can't afford to provide the same tired, low-quality experiences they've been
using for the last few decades. Our enterprise learning platform is used by
some of the largest companies in the world (Qualcomm, Walmart, HP, Visa,
Twitter, etc.) to help their employees find great learning content from any
source, share knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards
career goals - and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees
actually love to use.

We're looking for a skilled Backend Engineer to join the team. Our backend
isn't your typical Rails system - we serve up a GraphQL API to power our
client apps, which frees our backend team from the tedium of writing a ton of
disposable endpoints entangled with view logic... instead, we focus on
different tasks: designing our database for performance, integrating with a
variety of external services, and architecting our overall platform for
security, availability, and all those other good things!

If you're interested, contact neville@pathgather.com, apply to the careers
link below, drop a comment here, etc.

BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby/Postgres/GraphQL), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%,
[https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154)

------
jzhen
Thinknum | New York | Backend Engineers, Frontend Engineers | On-site - Full-
time | VISA | $90k-$130k + equity

=== Who We Are ===

Thinknum is a Fintech company that organizes the Internet’s commercial
activity into data models. Thinknum provides real time granular data (e.g.,
the average discount for Michael Kors handbags vs Coach handbags across
retailers). We have hundreds of clients across major financial institutions
and corporations. We're a profitable company that is growing quickly.

=== Who We Are Looking For ===

Backend Engineers: We're looking for back-end engineers that can streamline
our data collection process. You will design and implement systems that
collect data from websites and make it available to our customers on our
platform. Looking for engineers with experience in Python and Javascript and
familiarity with the DOM and tools for parsing the DOM like Selenium and
BeautifulSoup.

Frontend Engineers: We’re looking for front-end engineers that can help us
better present our data platform to users. You will implement features that
enable users to intuitively answer questions on companies they are analyzing.
In this role you will need experience in Javascript (we use React.js), CSS and
have an eye for design and a feel for great UX.

=== Interested? ===

Interested? Drop me a note at jzhen@thinknum.com

Learn more about us: [https://www.thinknum.com/](https://www.thinknum.com/)

Thanks, Justin

~~~
bromrector
just sent you an email

------
iamnafets
Amazon New Product Demand Forecasting | Seattle | Full-Time | On-Site
($130-$250+ depending on experience)

Amazon's New Product Demand Forecasting team is responsible for one of the
most challenging problems in supply chain optimization: predicting sales for
products that have no sales history. This is a uniquely creative space in
Forecasting requiring our machine learning models to capture both the nuances
of the global consumer marketplace as well as customer behavior on Amazon. Our
team works closely with research scientists to invent new ways to make use of
novel data, solve hard engineering problems around scaling and performance in
predicting for tens of millions of products, and iterate quickly in order to
stay on the cutting edge.

I'm looking for an experienced software developer that is comfortable with big
data and machine learning and can:

* Design systems that provide a stable base for innovation in a rapidly changing business

* Improve Forecasting algorithms through data-driven analysis and experimentation in our Scala/Spark environment

* Optimize for scalability and performance of both distributed computations and near-metal C++ code

* Learn quickly and keep up with a rapidly changing machine learning and big data landscape

* Communicate their ideas clearly with all members of a diverse team

If this sounds interesting, as the hiring manager I'd love to chat or buy you
coffee. Email me (Stefan) at smai@ (amazon.com) with your resume and a brief
introduction. (Interview process is 1 phone screen and onsite interview with
whiteboard coding and behavioral questions about your experience.)

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | NYC/SF | Multiple Openings | FTE | $120,000 - $150,000
+ Equity

[https://percolate.com/engineering](https://percolate.com/engineering)

Backed by Sequoia Capital, Lightspeed Venture Partners, and GGV, Percolate is
one of the fastest growing companies in enterprise software. Percolate’s all-
in-one software platform helps marketers plan, create, launch, and analyze all
of their marketing efforts. Over 800 brands including GE, Unilever,
MasterCard, and IBM use Percolate to manage their global identity. Similar to
what GitHub has done for engineering and Salesforce for CRM, Percolate is
building The System of Record for Marketing.

TOP PRIORIOTY ROLES:

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Creative Platform
([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Social CRM
([http://grnh.se/e1vgq71](http://grnh.se/e1vgq71)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, SQL/NoSQL

Backend Engineer (NYC) - Planning & Collaboration
([http://grnh.se/u3q54s1](http://grnh.se/u3q54s1)) 7+ Years of Experience -
Python/Django, SQL/NoSQL

~~~
bigzen
I know that years of experience is just supposed to be a guideline in these
cases, as we all know that YoE doesn't directly correlate with ability to
perform.

But the difference between your Senior Engineers and your Engineers is 1 year
of experience? That seems off.

------
Flammy
Appuri, Seattle WA, [http://www.appuri.com/](http://www.appuri.com/)

What we do:

Appuri helps online businesses understand, diagnose and reduce customer churn.
We provide a beautiful, end-to-end solution that makes it easy for our
customers to tackle churn. By removing the need to hire data scientists or
data engineers, we offer a very compelling price point. Very few products can
bring Big Data and Machine Learning at the scale and price point with the
results we offer. We serve both B2B and B2C customers, with strong success in
both spaces.

Our go-to-market solution is backed by a world-class ETL pipeline and data
platform that makes onboarding, insight-generation and integration with
corporate business processes many times faster than competitors or do-it-
yourself alternatives. This platform is also a solid foundation for us to
build future solutions.

Who we’re looking for currently:

Senior Solutions Engineer (Seattle, Full Time, ONSITE, $100k-140k and 0.1% -
0.3% stock options comp) which is our term for solutions architect,
implementation engineer, forward deployment engineer. If you’re familiar with
python and SQL you can apply from our AngelList listing
[https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/75799-senior-solutions-
engineer](https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/75799-senior-solutions-engineer)

Data Science Engineer (Seattle, Full Time, ONSITE, 100k-135k and .05% - .1%
stock options comp) with experience with Python, SQL, R, Predictive Modeling,
and Apache Spark. Don’t have experience with Spark? That is OK, we’re looking
for someone with a strong willingness to learn. For a longer description or to
apply, see our AngleList listing [https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/142175-data-
science-engineer](https://angel.co/appuri/jobs/142175-data-science-engineer)

~~~
sammydavis
Thanks for listing your stock compensation. We need this to be able to compare
jobs across companies, it's an excellent signal of your openness.

~~~
Flammy
It wasn't my decision but I fully support it :) It is great to know going in
that the company has it's head on straight and is willing to be up front about
it.

------
kyle_s
Cerego | SF SOMA | Full-time Quality Assurance Specialist | $70k - $110k |
ONSITE

Cerego helps people learn faster, remember longer, and quantify what they
know. We build software and APIs that make a real difference in the world: we
help people study less but learn more. We have an incredibly impressive suite
of partners, from leading publishers (Cengage, Elsevier, McGraw-Hill) to
online course providers (edX) to innovative institutions (ASU) and foundations
(The Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation).

We're not just another "adaptive learning" startup: our products are based on
proven research, and learning science affects everything we do. We're also not
really a startup: we've run a successful business using our technology in
Japan and Brazil for years, and we have a business model and partners already.

We're looking for someone who can do a mix of manual and automated testing as
well as communicate directly with our users to help them solve their issues.

Please check out [https://cerego.com/jobs](https://cerego.com/jobs) to learn
more and if you'd like to work with us we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@cerego.com

~~~
dymmyd
Is there a possibility of remote for this position?

------
tmostak
MapD | San Francisco (city) | Backend Developer, Frontend Visualization
Developer, Technical Marketing Director (ONSITE)

MapD ([https://www.mapd.com](https://www.mapd.com)) is a Google
Ventures/Nvidia/Verizon Ventures/Vanedge/In-Q-Tel backed Series A startup that
builds a lightning-fast GPU-accelerated database and visual analytics platform
that takes advantage of the massive parallelism and high memory bandwidth of
GPUs. We can literally run queries orders of magnitude faster than other
systems ([http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-
tes...](http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-nvidia-tes...)) and
since the results are on the GPUs, we can easily visualize the result sets
with the native GPU rendering pipeline. Check out our Tweetmap demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap](http://www.mapd.com/demos/tweetmap)) or
our billion-row taxi demo
([http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis](http://www.mapd.com/demos/taxis)) for an
idea of what the system can do.

We’re looking for:

Backend Developer - Someone with strong experience in C++ and database/systems
programming. Knowledge of CUDA/OpenCL, LLVM, X64 Optimization, and/or OpenGL a
major plus.

Frontend Developer – Someone with strong knowledge of React/Redux. Ideal
candidate has good design sense and data visualization background.

Technical Marketing Director - Someone who can convey the technical value of
our product via our website, blog, documentation, tutorials, demo videos, etc.

We’re a growing Series A company (30 people) with deep knowledge of databases
and GPU Programming. Benefits and equity are competitive ($115K-$170K /
0.2+%).

Please email jobs@mapd.com if you're interested!

~~~
tayo42
The backend engineer position sounds interesting. How does someone get
relevant experience to be able to be qualified for that?

~~~
AsyncAwait
Sounds like something a game developer would be able to do.

------
ranidu
Whale | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | iOS Engineer
|$80,000-$125,000 + Equity 0.25%-1.5%

Whale is looking for a senior iOS engineer to join our small team of five.
Currently, we are focused on building a video Q&A platform on iOS. Whale is
co-founded by Justin Kan (Twitch, Y Combinator, Socialcam, Exec) along with an
experienced team that includes Ranidu Lankage (Sri Lankan pop artist,Google
exec) and Leo Chen (2X Startup founder funded by 500 startups and former
Amazon executive).

Why you should join: \- You’ll join an experienced team in the early stages \-
You’ll learn a lot about startups \- You’ll have a lot of fun working here
(see our vlog:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOJA271-R8nLu9PMU1mzJUQ/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOJA271-R8nLu9PMU1mzJUQ/videos))

Responsibilities: \- Build new features to support our growing & fast moving
iOS app \- Work with product designer to iterate on an idea quickly, from
prototype to the App Store \- Implement custom UI using the latest iOS APIs \-
Solve many of the challenging performance issues that come with mobile video
\- Investigate crashes and fix bugs

Who we’re looking for: \- At least 3 years of experience building consumer
apps that real people use \- Proven experience working with video & audio on
iOS \- A Swift expert

Email hi@askwhale.com with your GitHub profile & sample projects we can build
locally and play with.

More info here

[https://angel.co/whale-3/jobs/187411-ios-
engineer](https://angel.co/whale-3/jobs/187411-ios-engineer)

------
papercruncher
Tubi TV | Backend, Data Senior Engineers | San Francisco | Full-Time ONSITE
VISA (transfer H1/O1 & start GC) [https://tubitv.com](https://tubitv.com)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium content. With over 40,000 movies & TV shows, Tubi
TV has the world's largest catalog of premium content, all made available to
consumers for free.

Some of our studio partners include MGM, Lionsgate and Paramount. We offer
very competitive pay, full medical, dental & vision benefits, catered lunch,
gym subsidies and your choice of hardware. Learning is a huge part of our
culture and we frequently help non-engineers learn basic programming skills.

All positions come with stock options and full benefits. We are hiring for:

\- Senior ML/Data Engineer($140k-$175k): Come and build out the next iteration
of our data platform. Full autonomy and end to end ownership. The ideal
candidate can do their own analysis, build ML models, write quality code and
ship them to production. Leadership opportunity also available if desired. For
more details see:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn)

\- Senior Backend Engineer($120k-$140k): Work with NodeJS(ES6) design APIs,
architect video encoding pipelines, experiment with ad payloads and help build
out our media delivery network. Previous AdTech experience is a major plus.
See
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn)

If you'd like to chat more first, shoot me an email and mention HN (marios at
tubitv dot com). Unfortunately we do not currently offer remote positions.

~~~
aryamaan
Just to confirm, do you guys sponsor H1B visa?

~~~
papercruncher
We can sponsor a transfer right now or a new visa if you are quota exempt. We
can also apply for a new H1B in April, assuming you have some other US work
authorization (i.e. OPT) that will cover you until October'17.

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | DevOps/Infrastructure/Systems
Engineers, Software/Fullstack Engineers, Frontend Engineers | Product and
Project Managers | On-site - Full-time | $100k-$160k+ + equity + rad benefits

We're a small team of engineers, designers, and product builders that were
brought in to help fix Healthcare.gov in the winter of 2013. Our revamped
application is used by millions, converts 35% better, and halves the
completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to reimagine within government services, which
is why we’re partnering with the Department of Veterans Affairs to modernize
their appeals system, making millions of veteran’s lives better through the
process. Today, the average appeal takes 5 years to process; we can fix this.

It’s surprising how much can be done by a small group of empathetic people
with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep technical experience, working closely with
dedicated civil servants in government. We’ve started Nava as a public benefit
corporation to radically improve how our government serves its people, and we
believe that the services our government provides should be clear and
reliable. If you feel the same way, we'd love to hear from you at
jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Articles:

[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-
se...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/07/the-secret-
startup-saved-healthcare-gov-the-worst-website-in-america/397784/)

[https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/me...](https://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

------
oliviao
Top Hat | www.tophat.com | Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full time

Top Hat is hiring!! We are looking for really smart software engineers to join
our team! Some of the roles we have available are: iOS developer, Android
developer, Director of Mobile engineering and Full stack web developer
(Python, Django, Javascript, React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible). Salary ranges based
on experience from $80K to $130K.

We're a pretty awesome growth startup in the education space - we make the
classroom more interactive, fun and engaging for both students and professors.
We've got VC funding from some of the best investors in the world (the same
guys that funded Shopify, Salesforce, Box.net etc.) Top Hat helps professors
make every lecture count by transforming mobile devices into powerful
engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom. Recently, Top Hat has been
building out interactive textbooks and creating a way for professors to
produce new content and share it through a market place!

We have a great dev culture and some really cool problems to work on!

Send your resume/github account to olivia at tophat dot com.

------
travisfischer
Trello | New York, NY or REMOTE

Trello ( [https://trello.com](https://trello.com) ) is a visual collaboration
tool that creates a shared perspective on any project. We're a remote-
friendly, venture-backed startup headquartered in NYC.

We're growing quickly, not the kind of quickly where you're hiring just for
headcount numbers, we're hiring for quality. We're currently 98 employees
total. Joining us at this stage empowers you to help define our future
processes, what it means to be on the team, and lends itself to lots of
exciting career growth.

The interview process includes an initial phone screen followed by several
video chat interviews with relevant team members. There is no onsite
interview.

We’ve got four roles open right now that might be of special interest to the
HN crowd:

Front-End Developer (
[https://trello.com/jobs/details?gh_jid=478513](https://trello.com/jobs/details?gh_jid=478513)
)

Internal Tools Developer (
[https://trello.com/jobs/details?gh_jid=480058](https://trello.com/jobs/details?gh_jid=480058)
)

Junior Developer (2 year program) (
[https://trello.com/jobs/details?gh_jid=523941](https://trello.com/jobs/details?gh_jid=523941)
)

IT Specialist (based in NYC) (
[https://trello.com/jobs/details?gh_jid=269417](https://trello.com/jobs/details?gh_jid=269417)
)

Some other jobs and some of our perks can be seen at
[https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs) .

~~~
soneca
Hi, just to say that the Junior Developer program is awesome!! Congrats and I
hope it is successful in its goals and becomes an industry standard!

I am so excited because it is exactly what I have been dreaming in my career
change to be a developer and yes, I already applied! :)

~~~
dymmyd
soneca, have you heard back from Trello yet?

------
iliazin
Mindi (Techstars London '16) | mindi.io | London, UK | Full-Time, Interns |
Onsite | $80K-$120K + equity

Founded by two PhDs and a world-­class software architect at ETH Zurich while
benchmarking quantum computers, Mindi aims to significantly accelerate the
impact of artificial intelligence on the worlds most pressing challenges. We
are starting with data centres.

You will be working directly with our CTO in pushing the limits of
reinforcement learning in extremely complex real-world environments.

Below are some specific criteria we are looking for with successful
applicants. We emphasize passion, creativity, and tangible skills over CV and
grades.

\-- You can operate in a team and have contributed to open-source projects.
GitHub account or equivalent is a plus.

\-- You are a wizard (or have a PhD) in artificial intelligence. Experience
with reinforcement learning is a plus.

\-- Experience with ML frameworks (Caffee, Torch, Tensorflow, Keras) is a
plus.

\-- You are very comfortable with code. C++ or Python is a plus.

\-- Experience with data centres and high-performance computing is a plus.

If you are up for the challenge and believe you will be a good fit, reach out
to our CEO Ilia Zintchenko, at ilia@mindi.io and we'll be in touch.

------
Firepoint
Firepoint | Full Stack Rails Developer | Denver, CO | $80,000 - $120,000 with
equity, [http://firepoint.net](http://firepoint.net)

We're looking for a talented developer who shares a passion for writing
quality software to join us in taking Firepoint to the next level. You'll be
leveraging the latest technologies while working with a tight-knit team on a
modern Ruby on Rails application. You'll be touching all aspects of the tech
stack and will have ample opportunities to learn new skills and grow
professionally while actively shaping our company's future.

Please apply at [http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/130065/full-stack-rails-
develo...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/130065/full-stack-rails-developer-
firepoint) or email phil at firepoint dot net if you have any questions.

------
snowmaker
Y Combinator is hiring hackers (San Francisco, ONSITE)

YC has a very big vision. This recent article talks about how we plan to
invent the future: [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-
man...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/10/10/sam-altmans-manifest-
destiny)

Here's a secret most people don't know: software is at the core of our plans
for how to do this.

We're looking for a couple of great hackers to join a small team in San
Francisco. It's not a job for everyone, but it would be a good fit for someone
who loves startups. Working at YC, you won't just write code, you'll be
involved in everything YC does.

Here's an example of something interesting we built recently:
[http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-
software/](http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/investor-day-software/)

If you're a hacker, send us a note here:
[http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l](http://bit.ly/1Od0T2l)

------
gamache
Appcues | Boston | ONSITE (relocation assisted) |
[https://appcues.com](https://appcues.com)

Appcues makes B2B software that lets you create and deploy product without
writing code. We help growth teams quickly iterate on ideas and scale their
businesses without adding the technical debt of temporary code.

You can see our software on the websites of companies like Teespring, Canva,
Amplitude, and Indiegogo.

We're a 15-person team helping businesses scale up and grow. We're seeking
strong software engineers to create a product viewed and consumed by hundreds
of thousands of people daily. We're looking for both frontend and full-stack
engineers, and our stack is React/Redux + Elixir/Phoenix.

We're located in the heart of Fenway, Boston, but looking for excellent
candidates regardless of location.

Email pete@appcues.com, and check out our postings on Breezy:

[https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/6b9ca5952dd4-full-stack-
engineer](https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/6b9ca5952dd4-full-stack-engineer)

[https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/cd84559f4941-frontend-
engineer](https://appcues.breezy.hr/p/cd84559f4941-frontend-engineer)

~~~
prodtorok
how soon are you looking to hire?

~~~
gurubavan
We have a pretty fast hiring process, but we're definitely looking for several
key engineers. Hit us up and we'll get back to you quickly with more details.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus | Full Stack Engineer | Washington, DC | onsite | full-time |
$80,000 - $120,000 + Equity

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for educational institutions, and are
looking for great engineers who want to build out the next suite of tools all
schools will use. We're growing at an awesome pace, and now need more
motivated engineers to help us build out the features and products schools
want!

Who we are looking for: A Ruby and Rails expert, who comfortable working on
the front-end and back-end. You should enjoy building new features, from
thinking up the idea, to supporting it in production. It's also important to
know how to balance quick and dirty hacks and sustainable code.

Email careers@givecampus.com with your GitHub profile and sample projects, and
a little bit about yourself.

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript. We start
the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review call,
followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

Software Engineer openings:

-Infinity (SF): [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Marathon (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/pab62x](http://grnh.se/pab62x)

-Package & Registry (SF): [http://grnh.se/tw25fx1](http://grnh.se/tw25fx1)

-Dev Tools & Infra Automation: (SF, Portland, Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/1ubstv1](http://grnh.se/1ubstv1)

-DC/OS Dist-Sys (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/op4a251](http://grnh.se/op4a251)

-Frontend (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/f3wyvu](http://grnh.se/f3wyvu)

-Mesos (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/2daykb](http://grnh.se/2daykb)

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices.
Remote ok when necessary & we'll sponsor visas. All openings:
[http://grnh.se/x0enob](http://grnh.se/x0enob)

~~~
haseeb5297
Is "Platform Support Engineer" remote?

------
rasengan
PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
| Developers, DevOps, Marketing, Tech Support | Denver, CO | Onsite [Remote to
qualified applicants] | Full-Time

PRIVATE INTERNET ACCESS is fighting the good fight against censorship,
surveillance, and overall evil.

Please e-mail jobs@privateinternetaccess.com to APPLY. Please make sure to
send a resume, cover letter, links to anything worth seeing, etc.

Please read this if you haven't already:
[http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html](http://www.activism.net/cypherpunk/manifesto.html)

If you want to help the fight with the company who has donated the most to
organizations such as the EFF, FFTF, Creative Commons, Linux Mint, Freenode,
etc., then send us an e-mail.

Thank you in advance, and have a wonderful day. We look forward to standing in
line with you against draconian injustice.

------
ayw
Scale API (YC S16) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | $80,000-$120,000
+ Equity 0.25%-1.5%

Scale API (YC S16) is looking for software engineers and machine learning
engineers to join our small team of 3. Scale API is an API for human
intelligence. Our mission is to bring human intelligence to software
applications. By combining machine learning and a human workforce, we're
actively bridging the gap between what software can do and what humans can do.
Our current clients include Alphabet (Google), Uber, Procter & Gamble, Houzz,
and many more.

Why you should join:

\- We're working on a core problem for our decade - bringing human
intelligence to software \- We have great traction and revenue and are growing
quickly \- We're a talented team with experience from Quora, Snapchat,
Facebook, Palantir, MIT, and CMU.

Email careers@scaleapi.com with your GitHub and LinkedIn profiles

------
mustpax
Horizons School of Technology | Architect in Residence | San Francisco, CA |
Onsite Full-time or Contract | $120k-180k
[http://www.joinhorizons.com/](http://www.joinhorizons.com/)

We are looking for a Architect in Residence who is a seasoned software
engineer with 5+ years of experience and deep technical and professional
insights.

As an Architect in Residence you will spend 3-9 months at Horizons. During
this time you will mentor students one-on-one, teach advanced subjects in a
classroom and oversee ambitious student projects.

We are a group of entrepreneurs and former engineers in technology who are
passionate about bridging the gap between traditional education and the tech
world.

Our students have gone on to win national hackathons, land jobs at tech
giants, and raise money for their startups. We find high-potential, ambitious
undergraduates from (many from top schools) and we fast-track their careers by
empowering them with technical skills and a professional network. Our 12-16
week immersive program teaches full-stack web application development,
entrepreneurship and software engineering.

To apply email your resume to mustafa@joinhorizons.com

Job description: [https://angel.co/horizonsbootcamp/jobs/187808-architect-
in-r...](https://angel.co/horizonsbootcamp/jobs/187808-architect-in-residence)

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo - REMOTE (HQ is in Paoli, PA and we sponsor VISAs in the US and
Canada)

We have a number of open positions in the following functional areas and would
love you to join us in raising the standard of trust online!

* Site Reliability: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/wOGabb/Site-Reliabili...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/wOGabb/Site-Reliabili..).

* Front End: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/iCKaoO/Front-End-Engi...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/iCKaoO/Front-End-Engi..).

* Back End: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/PwxwqH/Back-End-Engin...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/PwxwqH/Back-End-Engin..).

* Product Marketing: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/O9PV27/Senior-Product...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/O9PV27/Senior-Product..).

* Design: [http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/DU6QE4/Senior-Product...](http://duckduckgo.applytojob.com/apply/DU6QE4/Senior-Product-Designer?source=hackernews)

Hiring process:
[https://duck.co/help/company/hiring](https://duck.co/help/company/hiring)

~~~
tagawa
Reformatting for [https://whoishiring.io/](https://whoishiring.io/) to parse:

DuckDuckGo | Site Reliability Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Front End Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Back End Engineer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Product Marketer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior Product Designer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

------
distributejobs
Distribute.com | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | SALARY
$140k-$300k

We connect manufacturers and retailers through our B2B e-commerce + logistics
+ analytics platform, where they can make discover new products and make very
large transactions with convenience inspired by consumer e-commerce sites.

If you're looking for a company that will invest time in your development,
support your professional growth, and listen to your ideas, you may have found
your dream job.

On the back end, we're looking for highly capable Python engineers. We use
Flask with Flask-Restful and SqlAlchemy, but if you used Django or some other
framework and are great, we'd still like to hear from you.

On the front end, we use Angular 1.x with TypeScript. If you're experienced
with Angular 1.x, that's ideal. If you're great but your experience is in
React, we'd still like to hear from you.

If you have the level of talent we need, we have the salary to match.

Contact d@distribute.com.

------
webjobatapple
Apple Inc. | Sr. Security Solutions Developer | Cupertino, Ca | ONSITE,
REMOTE, [https://apple.com](https://apple.com)

Job Summary

Apple Information Security is seeking a talented and security conscious
developer to determine, design, develop, and deploy secure software solutions
across the company.

Key Qualifications

Significant programming experience with two or more of the following: Java,
Swift, Ruby, Python, Golang, and/or Objective-C programming languages Strong
experience with coding techniques and best practices for security, performance
optimization, and ease-of-use Strong object oriented programming and design
skills Experience with one or more web frameworks Experience with reading and
writing hand-crafted SQL Comfort with macOS, Linux or other Unix-based
operating systems Strong test-driven approach to writing code Excellent
problem solving skills Phenomenal Debugging skills

Description

As a member of the Security Solutions team you’ll work closely with internal
development teams to help them build platform differentiating, next generation
solutions, with a focus on common frameworks. You'll use your development
expertise and experience to communicate secure application architecture,
secure design, and secure programming best-practices. You'll work closely with
engineering organizations on new technologies, new frameworks, and
enhancements to existing ones. You'll work closely with multiple teams
throughout Apple to drive the adoption of key technologies.

Apply:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=52668860&t=0&so=&lo=0*...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=52668860&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=52668860)

~~~
Manikandan
I have applied for a lot of matching job profiles on Apple. But never got a
call. sad :-(

------
vhiremath4
Opentest | Full-Stack Software Engineer, Product Designer | SF | On-site,
Full-time | $80-$120k | 0.5 - 1.0%

[https://www.opentest.co](https://www.opentest.co)

==

Contact info:

Full-Stack Engineering Position: vinay@opentest.co

Product Designer Position: shahed@opentest.co

==

Hey there! First, a little bit about Opentest (soon to be rebranded to Loom):

Loom is the easiest way to record videos and send them in the workplace.
Currently, our video recorder is being used by almost 35,000 people around the
world and it's only been out in the wild for about 6 months. Our tiny team of
4 people has only raised a small pre-seed round and has kept autonomy over the
company in the short time we've been around. We plan to keep it that way and
would like you to be a part of what is bound to be an incredible journey.

Here is a video I've made explaining where we are in a bit more detail:

[https://www.opentest.co/share/f48ec4c0b81511e6a671370f93a9d6...](https://www.opentest.co/share/f48ec4c0b81511e6a671370f93a9d61d)

------
andytw
ThoughtWorks | Senior Developers, Lead Developers, Infrastructure Developers
(DevOps) | Full Time | On Site | VISA transfer OK | www.thoughtworks.com/

LOCATIONS: New York, New York; Atlanta, Georgia; Chicago, Illinois; Dallas,
Texas; Denver, Colorado; San Francisco, California

OPENINGS: Senior Developers (all locations); Lead Developers (all locations);
Infrastructure Developers (DevOps) (all locations)

ABOUT US: As technology consultants, we work with a variety of clients that
hire us to solve complex and interesting problems. We believe in change
through delivery and collaborate with client teams to build world-class
technology that breaks through traditional enterprise models.

Each client we work with gives us a new perspective and a broad exposure to
different technologies, which leads to a pretty unlimited learning
environment. We are constantly questioning the status-quo, innovating, and
delivering. If you have a passion for exploring new technologies, chances are
you’ll fit right in.

Our developers have been contributing code to major organizations and open
source projects for over 25 years now. They’ve also been writing books,
speaking at conferences, and helping push software development forward --
changing companies and even industries along the way.

TECHNOLOGY: We don't have a tech stack – our clients do. The nature of
consulting means that the languages we code in and technical environments vary
from project to project. ThoughtWorks looks for individuals with expertise in
multiple technologies, but most importantly, those who are always willing to
learn more. Keywords: java, ruby, javascript, .net, scala, clojure, python,
ios, android, continuous integration (CI), continuous delivery (CD), cloud,
docker, Platform as a Service (PaaS), Test Driven Development (TDD), agile

APPLY: Visit www.thoughtworks.com/careers to learn more and apply.

------
kehunt
Yammer (Microsoft) | Software Engineer | San Francisco, Seattle | VISA
[https://careers.microsoft.com/yammer](https://careers.microsoft.com/yammer)

Hiring all roles (mobile, front end, java services, infrastructure) in San
Francisco and Seattle.

Yammer's mission has always been to connect people with information to enable
better, faster decisions. We believe effective communication involves more
than chat rooms (though we use those too!). A big part of the mission I enjoy
is that we are sparking cultural changes in our customers; to become
transparent workplaces, with fewer silos and greater connections across the
org chart from left to right and bottom to top.

Since winning TechCrunch in 2008 our growth has been exponential year over
year. Over the last 4 years as a part of the Microsoft Office 365 suite, we've
been quietly tying our systems together with the O365 fabric while continuing
to improve the experience using our tried-and-true data-driven methods. We
know everything we ship has an impact, and precisely how much.

We create with vim, SublimeText, IntelliJ, and GitHub; run on Macs and Ubuntu;
write Swift & ObjC, Java (Dropwizard), Python, and Ruby on Rails; manage
PostgreSQL, HBase, RabbitMQ, Memcache, HAProxy, ElasticSearch, Kafka, Storm,
Kibana, and Vertica clusters at scale; and automate using Puppet, Docker,
Mesos, Marathon and Azure across physical data center & cloud environments.

We have two floors in the "Twitter building" at 10th and Market in San
Francisco, where we work next to the Outlook Mobile, MileIQ, Volumetrix, and
other acquired startup teams. It's a fantastic, open, creative space.

If San Francisco isn't your thing, we have a large sibling team in Seattle
(Redmond). We're hiring for all roles in both locations!

Microsoft pays very competitively, invests in employees, and is highly
supportive of a diverse and respectful workplace. It's a startup atmosphere
with the stability and maturity of a large company, which makes it a perfect
balance for me.

If you have questions about a role I'd be happy to talk over email or in
person. (I've been at Yammer for 7 years.)

~~~
haidrali
how can i contact you over email(didn't mentioned here nor in your profile)

~~~
kehunt
Excellent point! You can reach me at kehunt@yammer-inc.com.

------
jonrkarr
Karr Lab ([http://www.karrlab.org](http://www.karrlab.org)) @ Mount Sinai
Medical School | New York, NY 10029 | Software engineer, Research Associate,
or Postdoctoral Fellow | Full-Time | ONSITE | $50-80k

The Karr Lab at the Institute for Genomics & Multiscale Biology at the Icahn
School of Medicine at Mount Sinai is seeking a talented, ambitious scientists
and engineers to develop technology for building, simulating, and applying
cutting-edge whole-cell computational models of individual cells.

We are developing whole-cell computational models which comprehensively
predict how behavior emerges from the molecular level by representing all of
the biochemical activity inside cells. Our goal is to use whole-cell models to
transform bioengineering and medicine into rigorous, quantitative disciplines.
Our work is highly interdisciplinary, involving systems biology, genomics,
bioinformatics, data integration, parallel simulation, optimization, software
engineering, and data visualization, and highly team-oriented.

We are looking for scientists and engineers to help develop several
technologies, including a domain-specific language for describing whole-cell
models, a parallel multi-algorithmic simulator, scalable tools for visualizing
and analyzing high-dimensional simulation results, and tools for handling
personal `omics data.

More information: [http://www.karrlab.org/join](http://www.karrlab.org/join)
or Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

How to apply: Send a cover letter and a CV to Jonathan Karr (karr@mssm.edu)

------
egillie
Flexport | San Francisco

Flexport is a platform for global trade in an industry that comprises 15% of
the global GDP. We are building products that are enabling anyone to
participate in trade regardless of geographic, regulatory or logistical
boundaries. By dramatically simplifying the process of importing goods from
overseas, we aim to empower a new generation of entrepreneurs benefitting from
the wonders of international trade. To do so, we need a mix of brilliant
technologists and logistics experts interested in solving challenges that
result in reshaping a trillion dollar industry. To keep up with our explosive
growth and international expansion, we’re looking to grow the team by ~2-3
engineers per month in our downtown SF HQ.

Check us out if you:

-Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that releases new code every day

-Take a product-first approach to building software

-Care about the real world functionality of your programming

-Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and increase operational capacity

-Have amazing coding skills and CS fundamentals Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On the frontend, we use React for the views, organize the data flow with Flux, and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email kerianne@flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
dluan
Experiment | NYC | community interns & scientist whisperers

Experiment.com (YC W13) is an online platform for scientific discoveries
powered by people. Our crowdfunding website lets scientists create and peer-
review project ideas. Then, for as little as $1, anyone in the world can
directly fund scientific research, and in return, receive the scientific
discoveries directly from the researchers. To date, 70k users have funded 628
projects with $7M in pledge volume.

We're looking for a community intern to help us manage our growing community
of backers and scientists. Scientific research experience is a must. You'll
work full-time in our Manhattan office at Two Sigma helping us to automate and
scale our operations so that we can do more science.

We're a very small team that's mission-driven and user focused. We frequently
meet users to go on dinosaur digs, redwood tree-climbing expeditions, florida
ocean dives, and bird banding trips, because our users are scientists.

[https://experiment.com/jobs/internship](https://experiment.com/jobs/internship)

[https://experiment.com/jobs/scientist_whisperer](https://experiment.com/jobs/scientist_whisperer)

------
gibrown
Automattic (WordPress.com, Jetpack, WooCommerce, .blog, Polldaddy, Gravatar) |
Search Wrangler | Full Time | REMOTE

We're a distributed company with employees in >50 countries. Help us influence
search and recommendations for the 27% of the Web that runs on WordPress.

We're looking to take our search infrastructure up a few notches. A bit on
what we're working on:

\- We have some good distributed systems deployed that we are constantly
improving: [https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elastics...](https://data.blog/2016/05/03/state-of-wordpress-com-
elasticsearch-systems-2016/)

\- Various versions of search, related posts, and recommendations have been
launched over the years, but we've only recently had good enough tracking to
easily test algorithm changes at our scale. Lot's of new data available for
improving search relevancy.

\- Billion plus unique users of our search systems each month, searching in
every language that humans use.

\- Search is not just about the algorithm. We're working to build great user
interfaces and product integrations that engage users.

No walls around the garden. Make the Open Web a smarter place.

[http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-
wrangler/](http://automattic.com/work-with-us/search-wrangler/)

Our hiring process can take a bit of time. Read about it here:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=...](https://www.google.com/search?q=automattic+hiring+process#q=automattic+trial+period)

~~~
kayge
Hello! Any recommendations for highlighting the fact that we're applying from
a HN Who's Hiring post? Like a keyword in the email subject line or body, etc.
Thanks for your time!

~~~
cpfohl
Not with the parents' company, but I've hired and been hired through HN. I
don't recommend mentioning HN at all unless it's in passing. It will not help
your resume get attention and may contribute to it getting unfairly ignored.

HN posts often get a large number of respondents. Stand out by bit by not
mentioning it. Alone, it's not a good indicator of your quality as a
candidate.

~~~
kayge
Interesting, thanks for your perspective!

------
jmusighi
Sesh | Technical Cofounder | Los Angeles, Rio de Janeiro | Part-time, REMOTE |
[http://joinsesh.com](http://joinsesh.com)

• Product: Global marketplace for virtual life coaching. A beautiful mobile
app matching clients with coaches and providing a complete platform for
communication and goal tracking. Currently in live Beta, generating revenue.

• Why: Out of the 120M people who want to improve their mental and physical
wellbeing, 30M are paying for professional help-- we provide them with a
better option. For the 90M struggling alone, we’re bridging the gap.

• Vision: Unleash human potential around the world by empowering people to
develop self-awareness and take action toward success.

• Stack: Node.js, AngularJS, Objective-C, MongoDB, AWS

• Values: Change, Integrity, Giving

==Team==

• Founders: founded VIRURL (acquired by Revenue.com), built Intelligent
Compression Technologies [acquired by ViaSat (Nasdaq: VSAT)], built LATAM’s
top HR development platform.

• Advisors: founders of Tinder, WePay, and Gyft.

==Interview==

Phone call [30 min] >> Hangout w/ team [up to 2 hrs]

==Contact==

Musighi@joinsesh.com

------
huffyhenry
Chimu Trading | Data Platform Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE (Europe only) |
€35k-€70k p.a. depending on experience

We are a small startup with the ambition of analysing football (soccer) data
in more depth and producing predictions with more precision that anyone else
in the world. We are looking for someone to take charge of our data back-end,
including ingestion of source data, database administration and delivery to
the data science staff.

We based our workflow on Python/Django, PostgreSQL and AWS, so these skills
are a must. Full advert here:
[https://chimutrading.github.io/](https://chimutrading.github.io/)

The post is available immediately. Please send a short cover letter, a CV and
some code samples (ideally a GitHub profile) and we will be in touch. Informal
enquiries are also welcome.

~~~
wayn3
What's the equity portion of the offer like?

~~~
huffyhenry
No equity is offered for this position.

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for
data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to
help us change the real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

~~~
ta_wh
The link only has listings for senior engineers, are you looking also for
junior or new grad candidates?

------
mattbee
Bytemark | bytemark.co.uk | On site | York, UK | System Administrator | Full
Time | £22-28k

This is a technical support position for people who can boast Linux and
customer service skills in equal measure. We're looking for a problem solver
who wants to help our customers solve system administration issues.

Skills * Excellent written and verbal communication skills in the English
language * Friendly and tactful personality, with a dedication to the customer
experience * Technical knowledge and experience, whether formally trained or
self-taught * Knowledge of LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, and PHP) is desirable *
Ability to work well within a team in a fast-paced, constantly changing
environment * Highly motivated person with a desire to learn, grow and adapt
quickly

We have an anonymous recruitment process - no name or CV required for 1st and
second stages, you can read more about it here:

[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/full-
process](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/full-process)

There are more details of the position here, and you can apply online:

[https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/10](https://careers.bytemark.co.uk/positions/10)

I'm happy to answer any questions here.

------
foomoo
VincuVentas | Lead Developer | Bogotá, Colombia | VISA
[http://vincuventas.com/](http://vincuventas.com/)

We're looking for a Lead Developer to join our diverse colombian-swiss-dutch-
german-us-american team in Bogotá. VincuVentas is a data-driven marketplace
for matching job-seeking candidates and businesses. The inception of our
business idea was enabled through one of the most important company builders
in the LATAM region, Polymath Ventures [0], with which we share an office.
Needless to say, Bogotá is a very exciting place to live in, Colombia offers
many options for getaways and exploration (think beaches, mountains, plains
and jungle rolled into one).

Our stack includes Ember.js, Python (Flask), PostgreSQL, Heroku,
Elasticsearch.

More info and application here: [http://www.polymathv.com/join-
us/468065/Lead+Developer+-+Vin...](http://www.polymathv.com/join-
us/468065/Lead+Developer+-+VincuVentas/)

Feel free to ask me any questions you might have, find my email in my profile.

[0] [http://www.polymathv.com/](http://www.polymathv.com/)

~~~
pryelluw
Upvoting fellow latin teams.

------
kul
Zeus Living (YC S11) | Marketing, Tenant Experience, Data Engineer, Finance |
San Francisco | Full-time, Visa, Salary $65k-125k, 0.05%-1%
[https://www.zeusliving.com](https://www.zeusliving.com)

About Zeus

At Zeus we're simplifying the process of being a landlord. Homeowners get a
quick, fair offer from Zeus to rent out their unit, and avoid having to deal
with Craigslist and all the headaches that come with being a landlord. Zeus
then furnishes the unit, applies its branding and interior design, and markets
the property to corporate tenants. Zeus is based in San Francisco and has
properties across the Bay Area.

Zeus has raised over $3M in seed financing from Bowery Capital, Initialized
Capital, Floodgate, and Google Ventures. The Zeus founders have all had
previous exits and have worked in real estate and technology for over 10
years.

You can read more about the vision here: [https://medium.com/@kul/introducing-
zeus-713c97cec924#.ednfi...](https://medium.com/@kul/introducing-
zeus-713c97cec924#.ednfi5ipp)

Please reach out to me at kulveer@zeusliving.com.

------
haikuhippo
Amazon Lab126 | SW Dev Engineer - Prototyping | Sunnyvale | VISA ONSITE |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/406919](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/406919)

Job description:

You will be responsible for software architecture and design of new concepts.
We are looking for candidates with broad interests who thrive in a fast paced
start-up like environment. In your role, you will be a part of the team that
brings in new ideas and delivers proof of concepts. To be successful, you need
to be highly motivated and detail oriented. In this role, you will:

• Actively participate in concept development and design ideation as part of a
small team • Rapidly build and iterate on polished, high-fidelity prototypes
that express design intent • Develop functional prototypes to prove and sell
concepts to development teams and senior leadership • Partner with other teams
to ensure that our techniques and technologies translate through to shipping
products and services • Be able to work creatively through and around
limitations or challenges imposed by the delivery platform to create
delightful experiences for customers

Basic Qualifications • A track record of great ideas and even better execution
Ability to learn new technologies quickly • Degree in Computer Science or
Related Technical Field • 5+ years of experience as a key member of a software
engineering team • 5+ years of participating in the complete product
development life-cycle • 5+ years of launched applications • Understanding of
the layers involved in web apps (databases, caches, server-side, HTML, JS,
CSS, user interface) and mobile apps (operating systems, APIs, view layer,
etc.) • Working knowledge of a handful of programming languages • Excellent
communication skills

------
greendude29
Al Jazeera Digital | San Francisco | Full-time

Well, inventing the future of news media isn't easy and we need you to work
with us. Al Jazeera Digital is pretty simple: we're international, operating
in three languages - English, Arabic and Spanish - and we want to tell
compelling stories in innovative ways in a media landscape that is constantly
changing. At Al Jazeera Digital, you not only get to work in our coffee-
factory-turned-office building with journalists from around the world but you
get the creative freedom to tell the stories that matter - to you and to the
world.

We need engineers because the world of content is complex - we're growing
rapidly and are looking to bring on great engineers to solve problems of rich
APIs, Machine Learning, Recommendation Engines, and CMSes that power a world
class organization.

Email bhatnagara @ aljazeera.net and mention that you're coming in from
HackerNews.

~~~
krrishd
interns?

------
arseniosantos
Grove | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco

Grove is a small seed-funded company with a bold vision to democratize access
to quality financial advice and redefine the multibillion dollar financial
advising industry using technology.

We're looking for a generalist developer to be our 2nd engineer and help
create our infrastructure, client-facing apps, and internal tools. We're
looking for someone who has 4+ years of full-stack experience and ideally has
an interest in fintech and personal finance (more info:
[https://angel.co/usegrove/jobs/192926-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/usegrove/jobs/192926-full-stack-engineer)).

We offer competitive salaries, generous equity, full benefits, 401(k), daily
lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Please email me, Arsenio Santos (VPE), if you'd like to chat more:
arsenio@usegrove.com

------
tonyvt2005
ID.me | Tysons Corner, VA | Onsite | [https://www.ID.me](https://www.ID.me)

Over the past 5 years we've grown from a military-focused ecommerce company to
taking on the challenge of digital identity. Currently we're working with the
US Digital Services team and Ad Hoc to transform the way Veterans access VA
services - [http://www.ciodive.com/news/va-services-veterans-
technology/...](http://www.ciodive.com/news/va-services-veterans-
technology/431359/).

To grow our team, we're looking for:

\- Ruby on Rails engineers

\- Product Designer

\- QA Automation Engineer

\- Data Warehouse Engineer

\- iOS and Android engineers

\- Site Reliability / DevOps engineers

We offer competitive pay, equity and great benefits. Feel free to email me
directly (tony [at] ID.me) or apply on our careers site:
[http://careers.ID.me](http://careers.ID.me)

Thanks!

------
philips
CoreOS | Engineering, Sales, Marketing, Pro Services, Product | San Francisco,
CA; Berlin, Germany; New York, NY | Onsite Full-time | coreos.com/careers

[http://coreos.com/careers](http://coreos.com/careers)

Products:

\- [https://quay.io](https://quay.io) \- Build, Host, Manage Containers

\- [https://tectonic.com](https://tectonic.com) \- Secure, Simple, Current
Kubernetes

\- Training, support - for your containerized systems

Technologies used:

\- Kubernetes, Containers, OCI, Docker, rkt

\- Linux, systemd

\- AWS, Google Cloud

\- Postgres, etcd, redis, s3/swift

\- Go, C, Python, ReactJS

~~~
Pixeleen
I applied to CoreOS when they posted here a few months ago. Their recruiter
called me and we had a nice talk. He said that he wanted to move me to the
next step and meet with their technical lead. They never scheduled that phone
call, and when I followed up, he wrote that things are "hectic" and then
stopped answering my emails.

~~~
cbHXBY1D
Similar experience but I had a talk with the recruiter, technical phone
interview, and then 3 hour onsite. I thought the interview went OK but they
never got back after that - even when I emailed.

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
     

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

~~~
alapisco
Is relocation from other countries available?

~~~
superscalar
We can sponsor visas. I am not sure if there is a relocation assistance
package.

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | San
Francisco, CA | Full time | ONSITE / REMOTE

Sourcegraph is the best way to read and understand code. As a programmer, you
spend hours every day trying to answer simple questions like "How do I use
this library?", "Does this function already exist?", and "What's going on in
this changeset?" Sourcegraph makes exploring the world's code as painless as
searching and browsing the web.

We're a small team founded by Stanford and Palantir alums. Our users and
customers span programmers across the world, influential open-source authors,
and major companies like Twitter. We're working on technical challenges like
scaling code analysis and search to every codebase in the world.

Stack: Go, TypeScript, React (with GraphQL), Docker + Kubernetes * Senior
Software Engineer, Core:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/204608)
* Senior Software Engineer, Growth:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/497073](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sourcegraph/jobs/497073)

Shoot us an email at hiring@sourcegraph.com.

~~~
achanda358
I had a chat with a member of your team after you posted this last month. I
was told that you are not hiring remote right now.

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com) | Full Time |
ONSITE | New York, NY (NYC)

Narmi is helping the 10,000+ community banks and credit unions in the United
States reinvent themselves with better online and mobile banking. We want to
create a more diverse and engaging financial ecosystem by empowering these
institutions to compete with the top 10 banks that hold almost half of all
deposits in the United States currently.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

We are looking for great engineers who are interested in joining an early-
stage startup in NYC. Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of
our current openings, we'd still love to talk. We are always looking for well-
rounded engineers that have expertise in AWS, iOS, Android, Django, visual
design/UI/UX, and/or security.

The interview process entails a call to get to know each other, followed by a
half-day in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

* Full Stack Engineer * Mobile Engineer

You can learn more and apply via email[1] or AngelList[2]

[1] Email published on this page
[https://www.narmitech.com/careers](https://www.narmitech.com/careers) [2]
[https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
jawspeak
Square: Developer Platform, San Francisco. Full Time. ONSITE. VISA sponsorship
or transfer OK.

This is our team: Developer Platform. We are hiring!
[https://www.squareup.com/developers](https://www.squareup.com/developers)

Server Engineers - we use mostly Go and create the platform that makes Square
a Platform, we also own several products, and are releasing many new
primitives for devs to build businesses on top of Square
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/98588966](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/98588966)

Frontend Engineers - owning eCommerce API for websites to accept payments (and
do card on file) without PCI effort, dev experience, dev portal, and new not-
yet-released products!
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/99646999](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/99646999)

iOS Engineers - opening up Square's Hardware, so anyone can build their own
Point of Sale, plus new not-yet-released products! -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/96175757)

Android Engineers - also opening up Square's Hardware -
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/100837077](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/100837077)

Interview process is a phone screen or two, then onsite, then offer.

------
jberger357
Remote Higher Education Data Visualization Project For CollegeStats.org - Open
to US and International candidates

Are you an expert in data visualization? We need your help coming up with
creative and interesting ways to display data about educational institutions.
The primary goal is to improve the usability and helpfulness of our site:
www.collegestats.org. The primary dataset you’ll be using is from IPEDS which
is from the National Center for Education Statistics and is the most
comprehensive education data publicly available.

Compensation: We’ve set aside a budget of up to $7,500 for this project,
however will welcome lower bids. Please submit your proposal with the
aforementioned details along with a timeline and estimated budget.

The problem: the current IPEDS data is not very accessible or useful for the
average prospective student or individual seeking this information.

The project: Create data visualization structures that leverage the IPEDS data
and make pages of our site (collegestats.org) more useful to prospective
college students (and their constituents).

How to get started: If you are interested please message hiring@frac.tl for
more information. Top candidates - we will ask to send a brief (less than 1
page) description of what you would like to develop and examples of what it
will look like. Why/how will this help our users?

------
EllaGorev
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Full-Time ONSITE VISA |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

    
    
      -Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver personalized products more effectively.
    
      - Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business together more efficiently.
    
      - Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of the industry. 
    
     - Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.
    

Recent Awards:

    
    
      - Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015
    
      - Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015
    
      - Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers (Platinum status - 2015, 2016, 2017)
    

Benefits:

    
    
      - Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.
    
      - 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children.
    
      - $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.
    
      - Free format hack days roughly once a month
    

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Learn about the Culture: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-
Glassdoor](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Glassdoor)

APPLY AT: [http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Fullstack](http://bit.ly/Nulogy-Fullstack)

------
jarcoal
Appointlet ([https://www.appointlet.com/](https://www.appointlet.com/)) |
Mid/Senior Full-Stack Developer | Portland, Oregon | Onsite/Remote | Full-Time

Here at Appointlet we’re helping teams bring their calendaring/scheduling into
the 21st century. We’re a super small team working on a product that’s already
profitable, but our journey is just beginning.

If you love the idea of getting in early and building a product (not just
code), you’ll be right at home. You’ll be our first developer hire, and would
take ownership of our Python/Django-powered JSON API and the various
Javascript applications orbiting around it.

Interested? Email me: jared@ our domain listed above

------
alwaysunday
Waldo Photos ([http://waldophotos.com](http://waldophotos.com)) | Austin, TX |
Full-time | Onsite or Remote

We're building a platform that delivers photos using facial recognition and
mix of AI/ML. We took a pragmatic approach when designing our microservices
architecture mixing new (GraphQL, Kafka, React) and old (Python, Node, Java)
technologies.

We just moved into a bigger office in East Austin so you're welcome to join us
here or work remotely (worldwide) if that's what you prefer.

We're looking for:

    
    
      * Front End (React/Redux) 
      * Full Stack/Backend (Node, Python, Java, Clojure) 
      * Mobile (Android, iOS)
      * DevOps
      * Data Engineers (Mesos, Marathon, Kafka)
    

Techcrunch: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/21/waldo-raises-5-million-
for...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/21/waldo-raises-5-million-for-a-photo-
finding-platform-targeting-professional-photographers-events/)

Apply using Workable ([https://waldo-photos.workable.com/](https://waldo-
photos.workable.com/)) or email andy@waldophotos.com if you're applying for a
role that isn't listed on Workable.

------
CentralwayCW
Centralway Numbrs AG |
[https://www.centralway.com/en/](https://www.centralway.com/en/) | Software
Engineer, Backend (Go / Golang) | Zurich, Switzerland | Onsite | Full-time

Centralway’s is shaping the future of mobile banking.

Your responsibilities as a Software Engineer Backend will include the
continuous development and improvement of the current backend and service
architecture of Centralway Numbrs. You will administer and support our backend
API, databases and other components. Researching and remaining up-to-date with
the latest technologies will help you to implement scalability and redundancy
in all parts of the application. Our Infrastructure Go programming language,
elastically scalable Microservices. Hosted on AWS More than 1 billion API
requests. More than 20 million unique events. More than 10,000 new events
daily. Thousands of concurrent users. Connection to more than 3,500 financial
institutions.

We offer free breakfast and lunch buffets, snacks and ice-cold drinks, sports
club & fitness studio and many extra perks and benefits.

Recruiting process: Technical Skype interview --> 1 day onsite interview with
future colleagues, tech lead and management (Centralway is pleased to cover
the travel expanses for the onsite interview). We provide fast and transparent
feedbacks after the interviews.

Apply for this job here: [https://www.centralway.com/uk/careers/open-
positions/details...](https://www.centralway.com/uk/careers/open-
positions/details#oLzvZfwy)

------
coryfoo
Windfall Data | Full Stack Engineer, Data Engineer, Lead Data Scientist | SF |
$110k-$200k, 0.10% - 0.80%

At Windfall Data, our goal is to determine the net worth of every person in
the world. Its a super hard problem with broad applications.

We're looking for:

\- experienced full stack and data engineers to help build our infrastructure
and help us scale

\- lead/senior data scientists to build a team and take our ML and predictive
algorithms to the next level

If you're interested, send a message to cory@windfalldata.com

------
alienhard
Scribd | San Francisco, CA | Senior Backend Engineer | VISA | ONSITE

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads!

My team is looking for smart engineers to work on _recommendations_ , _search_
, and _payments_ (no experience in these areas required). We are a small team
which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your own ideas. We work
on an ambitious project to organize all the books in the world and use it to
take book discovery to the next level.

Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture, is profitable,
and well funded. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a good work
life balance.

Stack: Ruby on Rails (we are one of the largest Rails sites), Go, MySQL,
Redis, Kafka, Spark (Scala). But we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far.

Scribd alumni have gone on to found 4 other YC companies, probably more than
from any other startup our size. We think this says something about the kind
of people that we like to hire.

If you have questions you can reach me at adrian at scribd.com (I'm the tech
lead and happy to answer any question related to this role). Please apply
directly via
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768](https://boards.greenhouse.io/scribd/jobs/76768).
NB, we are also hiring for a lot of other positions:
[https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs](https://www.scribd.com/about/jobs).

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.
We are looking for:

• Full-Stack Web Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/full-stack-web-developer)

• Senior Front-End Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-front-end-developer)

• Senior Back-end / DevOps Developer - [http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-
developer](http://jobs.poki.com/back-end-devops-developer)

• Senior Product Manager - [http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-
platform/en](http://jobs.poki.com/product-manager-web-platform/en)

# Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, AWS, GPC

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com)

Culture: [http://poki.com/company/tropical-
retreats/](http://poki.com/company/tropical-retreats/)

~~~
random42
It sounds like a fun place. Do you have the salary range for the Senior
backend developer role?

------
somberi
Jio Money. Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

We launched on the 15th of Aug and are the top trending app in the Finance
section in play store. Approx 12 Million downloads.

The problem scope is large, complex and fascinating problem to crack.

The potential to bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what
excited me to work on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

On a side note and for the readers outside India : It also helps to note that
Jio, which is our cellular telephony play, launched around the same time, now
is the world's largest cellular data network (pumping 16,000 TB per day) and
onboards a million customers a day! We now have 50 million subscribers (in ~50
days).

~~~
sapanakothari
Tech stack?

------
wafelj
Zemanta | Data Scientist/Engineer | Ljubljana, Slovenia |
[https://www.zemanta.com](https://www.zemanta.com)

Zemanta is based on the idea that all content deserves an audience. We've been
building Zemanta One, the most advanced content promotion platform in the
world.

With millions in funding, years of experience in content marketing and offices
in Europe and the US, we are a small, fast-moving team that is constantly
breaking new ground in marketing technology.

We are looking for a talented data scientist/engineer to help us improve our
prediction models and implement them in our high-throughput production
systems. Our real time bidding (RTB) infrastructure handles tens of thousands
of bid requests every second, and it needs to decide which ad to show for
every one of them in real time. Come help us push the boundaries of native ad
tech!

Tools we use: Go, Python, Aerospike, AWS, Elastic Map Reduce, InfluxDB.

More info & apply:
[https://zemanta.workable.com/jobs/358944](https://zemanta.workable.com/jobs/358944)

------
catinka13
Appboy-New York-Full Time-Internship-ONSITE

Appboy is currently looking for full time software engineers to join their
team! Appboy is a NYC based start-up specializing in smart marketing
automation. Our powerful SDK and dashboard have enabled companies like Urban
Outfitters, Samsung, EPIX and iHeartMedia to create targeted marketing
campaigns to their users. Check out our open positions and feel free to apply!
If you have any additional questions please email Cat Espiritu at
cat.espiritu@appboy.com.

Mobile Engineer: [http://grnh.se/rb1c2v](http://grnh.se/rb1c2v)

Senior iOS Engineer: [http://grnh.se/kai1ny](http://grnh.se/kai1ny)

DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/4n2o1s1](http://grnh.se/4n2o1s1)

Engineering Lead-Internal Tools and Support:
[http://grnh.se/wlc8vr1](http://grnh.se/wlc8vr1)

Sr. Product Engineer: [http://grnh.se/sniw421](http://grnh.se/sniw421)

Sr. Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/6plc1d1](http://grnh.se/6plc1d1)

Sr. Software Engineer- Data Infra:
[http://grnh.se/j4ac5t1](http://grnh.se/j4ac5t1)

Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/nyija71](http://grnh.se/nyija71)

Software Engineer- Support: [http://grnh.se/x17dik1](http://grnh.se/x17dik1)

Engineering Intern: Please email cat.espiritu@appboy.com

------
lachenmayer
Boiler Room | React Native developer | London, UK | full-time | REMOTE/ONSITE

Boiler Room is the world’s leading community of underground music fans. We
live-stream DJ sets and live gigs from >60 cities to music lovers all over the
world.

We have spent the last year building a modern web app with React on
[https://boilerroom.tv/](https://boilerroom.tv/) \- we are now looking to
expand to Android & iOS mobile apps using React Native & looking to build apps
for Android-based smart TV platforms & Apple TV in the next few months.

You’ll be an essential part of a product team currently consisting of 4
developers (web, backend, iOS), 2 designers, and a product manager. You’ll be
working in our new office in East London, or remotely, and you’ll of course be
able to go to and invite your friends to the exclusive parties being live-
streamed on the site.

Stack/Keywords: React Native, Redux, Android, Amazon Fire TV, Samsung Smart TV

Required skills:

\- Experience developing, maintaining and releasing native Android apps

\- Experience working with React and/or React Native on any platform

\- Working knowledge of Android interface guidelines / best practices

\- Desire to write clean, modular & testable code with consistent code style

Nice to have:

\- Passion for underground music culture

\- Interest / experience in creating mobile VR experiences (eg Samsung
Gear/Google Cardboard etc)

\- Interest in functional & functional reactive programming concepts (eg. Elm,
Haskell, Clojure etc)

If this sounds like your kind of jam, email me at harry.l+hn@boilerroom.tv :)

------
moss_whitney
Triggr Health | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Chicago | RELOCATION

Triggr Health is the first predictive system of care for addiction recovery.
We are a world-class team of engineers, designers, doctors, and researchers
from institutions such as Stanford, Google, UCSF School of Medicine, UPENN,
Northwestern, and Rackspace. We are currently working with many of the top
treatment providers, government initiatives, health systems, and academic
research programs in the world. Our core platform utilizes phone sensors and
phone data to predict the state of an individual’s recovery in real-time,
enabling the right care to be delivered proactively the moment it is needed.
Imagine if you could predict risk factors that lead to regressive behavior,
such as when someone is angry; when they are experiencing a craving; when they
are not sleeping well; or when they are falling off their continuing care
plan. Now imagine doing all of this without self-reported data.

We are building apps on both Android and iOS, a customer-facing web
application, a robust web services API, machine learning-driven analytics, and
large-scale data processing. Our tech stack includes NodeJS and MongoDB on the
backend, Backbone on the frontend, React Native, Swift and Java for mobile,
and Python 3 for machine learning.

We are always looking for talented people to join our team. If you could be
described as one of the following, please email talent@triggrhealth.com!

Sr Full Stack Engineer Jr Full Stack Engineer Data Engineer

Full job descriptions here: [https://angel.co/triggr-
health/jobs](https://angel.co/triggr-health/jobs)

At Triggr Health we value diversity and endeavor to treat everyone with
respect, no matter their age, gender, race, ethnicity, or sexual, cultural or
ideological preferences.

------
gghh
SUSE | REMOTE | Full Time

 _Docker developer - Kubernetes_

You'll help develop a bare version of SUSE Linux Enterprise focused on running
Docker containers managed by Kubernetes. You will work on the system-level
components of the container engine (Docker) and the Kubernetes orchestration
tool; develop features on Docker, Kubernetes and their related tools required
by SUSE Linux Enterprise and other SUSE products; write upstream and backport
patches in order to keep Docker and Kubernetes stable and secure; influence
the future of the Docker and Kubernetes, working with upstream and influencing
design and implementation decisions.

This is a remote working position; if you want to work at a SUSE office
instead, that is fine as well.

 _What we offer_

Direct contact with representatives of free/open source software projects
worldwide; regular hackathons (Hack Weeks) and workshops; five weeks vacation
(+); contributions to pension insurance or capital life insurance (+); other
common employee benefits (food coupons, health care, sports and cultural
activities).

(+) Reference for the example benefits is the office in Germany. They may vary
across hiring locations.

 _How to apply_

Preferably, submit all relevant information in a single PDF file, so that no
important detail is lost in transit. Please solve one of the three challenges
at the job listing page [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/docker-developer-
kuberne...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/docker-developer-kubernetes-
flexible-location/3486/3475981) and provide a link to your solution together
with your application.

This is not the only job opening currently available at SUSE, see
suse.com/jobs

~~~
Manikandan
Have applied for a lot of positions at SUSE. Never got a call :-(

~~~
Manikandan
Is there someone who can refer me at SUSE, if you find me suitable.

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal | www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us!

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

We're hiring for a number of roles including:

Sr. Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/496601](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/496601)

Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/239178](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness/jobs/239178)

Come make a difference with us and check out all of our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

------
jonathanthetall
Applico | Director of Communications | NYC | ONSITE

[https://angel.co/applico-1/jobs/191182-director-of-
communica...](https://angel.co/applico-1/jobs/191182-director-of-
communications)

Applico is the world's first Platform Innovation company. In this role, you’ll
work with our CEO and Marketing Coordinator to execute our company’s marketing
strategy and initiatives.

You’ll have the opportunity to work with a team of business model designers,
product managers, designers and engineers to help our clients launch & scale
cutting-edge platforms for both new companies & successful startups, as well
as Fortune 100 companies looking to embrace business model innovation.

You’ll be working with the people who wrote the book on platforms & help grow
Applico into a world-renowned platform innovation firm. You’ll pick up
platform expertise along the way and be in a position to advise our clients on
growth hacking initiatives.

Role: Conduct PR outreach for the company, aiming to feature Applico in media
outlets Write press releases highlighting company viewpoints and developments
Obtain press coverage for company initiatives, such as events or publications
Execute outreach to conferences in pursuit of speaking slots Support marketing
team on content and event production and social media strategies

Skills/Experience: 2-5 years in the PR world, preferably in an agency setting
or at a tech company Must be passionate about tech/startups, staying updated,
and commenting on the latest tech trends Ideally, a network of industry
contacts in the tech world available on Day 1 Unafraid to experiment with
tactics Strong work ethic, willing to put in a late night here and there Sharp
writing skills preferred

Compensation $50K – $90K

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a small team
(~20) and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-
vector-networks-...](https://medium.com/figma-design/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-
professional-desi...](https://medium.com/figma-design/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
thematt
Blue Origin | Seattle, WA | www.blueorigin.com

Software Engineers, Software Engineering Managers and Technical Product
Managers

Blue Origin is developing technologies to enable private human access to space
at dramatically lower cost and increased reliability. To accommodate our rapid
growth we have multiple openings for software engineers, software engineering
managers and technical product managers who will build software for rockets
and rocket scientists.

Some of our dev stack and technologies: Java, Python, Javascript, Cassandra,
MongoDB, Neo4J, MySQL, AWS

Here is an AMA we did on reddit which can answer some questions for you:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4wb6up/we_are_blue_or...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4wb6up/we_are_blue_origin_software_engineers_we_build/)

Apply directly at
[https://www.blueorigin.com/careers](https://www.blueorigin.com/careers)

~~~
Terr_
I don't suppose there are any HN-centric tips for getting past a surprising
"do not currently have a position open for your skill sets" phase?

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security)

We’re a mid-stage startup (~250 people) building a SaaS product that allows
teams to track their work and achieve their most ambitious goals. After
closing our Series C financing round earlier this year, we are looking to grow
our team with engineers who want to build enterprise software that delights
users while ensuring the highest level of security, availability and
performance. We're hiring across all of our teams, each of which has 2-5 engs
at a time and is responsible for projects from inception through launch and
beyond. We value distributed responsibility, mindfulness, and maximizing
impact, which leads to an engineering culture that focuses on shipping quickly
(and sustainably) as well as mentorship.

Our interview process consists of a written test, phone interview, followed by
on-site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide at
[http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links in
case you are interested in learning more: Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)
Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision) Our Engineering Values:
[https://asa.na/14g](https://asa.na/14g) Our co-founder Dustin on why work-
life balance is so important to us: [http://asa.na/live-
well](http://asa.na/live-well) Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're
interested in our engineering positions.

------
pburkeUBER
Uber | New York, NY | Onsite

Process: phone screen, 1 onsite interview, offer.

Uber Engineering in NYC is growing! If interested, please apply or reach out
to Patrick Burke at pburke@uber.com

Senior Backend SWE - UberRUSH:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/21688/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/21688/)

Senior Fullstack Engineer - UberRUSH:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25841/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25841/)

Senior Android Engineer - UberRUSH:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25845/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25845/)

Engineering Manager - UberRUSH:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25678/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/25678/)

~~~
virde
Sponsor visa's?

------
bkeroack
Dollar Shave Club | Infrastructure Engineer (DevOps) | Los Angeles, CA

 _About DSC_

We’re on a mission to build a better bathroom. We started with razors way back
in 2011, and now millions and millions of Members later, we’ve expanded into
shave products, skin care, hair styling, with more to come. We’re always
growing and reinventing, and we rely on killer talent to help us achieve our
goal of owning the bathroom. If you’re a team-playing innovator, you’ll fit
right in. A sense of humor helps, too.

 _Role Summary_

Interested in writing Go and contributing to OSS? Excited about Docker,
Kubernetes, Mesos and the brave new world of containerized distributed
applications? DSC is looking for a Software Development Engineer in
Infrastructure (SDEI)! Help build a world class application platform for one
of the hottest, most successful new brands in Los Angeles.

 _Responsibilities / Qualifications_

Experience in at least one programming language. Go (golang), Python or Ruby
would be great. Shell languages do not count. A passion for building tools and
automation. Ability to communicate and partner with the rest of the
engineering team to deploy and maintain a stable suite of production
microservices. Knowledge of networking concepts and security best practices
Experience with Linux systems Experience or interest in technologies such as
Docker, CoreOS, Kubernetes and Mesos. Experience with a public cloud provider
like AWS would be a big plus. Experience with monitoring and alerting tools.
Experience with continuous delivery pipelines would be a big plus.

 _DSC Culture_

We work in an open- air, freshly renovated office in the heart of Silicon
Beach. As we disrupt industries and unseat corporate giants, our plan is to
think big, but stay small. No egos. No jerks. No prima donnas. Just awesome
folks who live and breathe collaboration and dig the perks like haircuts,
weekly food trucks, and team happy hours. And yes, we have snacks.

------
cpeel
BlackSky Global | [http://www.blacksky.com](http://www.blacksky.com) | Seattle
WA & Herndon VA | Relocation | ONSITE | Full-time

BlackSky Global, a service of Spaceflight Industries, is hiring Software
Development Engineers in Test (SDETs) in Seattle WA and Herndon VA as we build
out our constellation of 60 imaging satellites and the ground systems that
communicate with them. We launched our first satellite, Pathfinder-1, two
months ago with Pathfinder-2 set for launch Q1 2017.

Ground System SDET

In Seattle WA we're hiring a Ground System SDET to work closely with our
ground systems dev team as we build out our next generation ground systems
platform. This includes the software operators use to task the satellites, the
software running on our ground stations to communicate with the satellites,
and the telemetry infrastructure used to track and monitor it all. Want to
work on software used to control satellites in space? This is the team for
you!

* Stack: Python 3.5 with asyncio, Docker, InfluxDB, ElasticSearch, LogStash, Kibana, Redis, Consul, Vault, GovCloud (plus radios, antennas, and satellites)

* [https://www.blacksky.com/detail-job/job_20161030221054_7WKMY...](https://www.blacksky.com/detail-job/job_20161030221054_7WKMYSHELDTBDT9L)

Platform SDET

In Herndon VA we're hiring a Platform SDET to work with developers to validate
all aspects of our imaging and analytics platforms. This includes UX testing,
feature validation, API-level unit testing, integration testing, and scale &
performance testing. While some of this work will be manual, the focus will be
on writing and running automated tests and integrating those into an automated
regression suite. You will work closely with our DevOps team as we drive the
organization to a true continuous integration model.

* Stack: Node.js, AngularJS, React/Redux, Karma, Mocha, Java, GitHub, CircleCI, AWS

* [https://www.blacksky.com/detail-job/job_20161030214322_SXA3R...](https://www.blacksky.com/detail-job/job_20161030214322_SXA3RF6C7WDLBRAQ)

Apply online at the links above or email me directly at
<my_HN_username>@blacksky.com.

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with about 25 people, but we generate rich biological
data at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere doing biology
and disease research. ​We have literally millions of images from experiments
we conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week. We’ve
gotten more than $2M in multiple grants from the NIH, and last month closed a
$13M series A led by Lux Capital. We’re using imaging experiments to turn
human cell experiments into massive amounts of rich biological data so we can
find treatments for many diseases as fast as possible.

Hiring:

* Software engineering: Full-stack Software Engineer - Front-end Software Engineer - Machine Learning Engineer

* Data science: Growing fast and looking for great people, but applications are offline this month while we improve hiring infrastructure.

[http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers)
for more details and to apply. Applications go to me (CTO) and our lead
engineers.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor/extend
visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US--we can’t
handle the lottery at this stage.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react,
javascript on aws and gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're
mainly using the python frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc).

Our team of ~30:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

~~~
certifiedloud
I applied only to be turned down for not finishing all the aspects of the
"code challenge" within 2 hours.

I don't think the challenge is a fair representation of the competence of
prospective hires. I was really hoping to get involved with what you guys are
doing. I hope that improving your "hiring infrastructure" involves a
reconsideration of this filter.

------
whather
Outreach | Seattle, WA | Full-time | [http://outreach.io](http://outreach.io)

Outreach is the operating system for a sales person, designed to make
communication with prospects easy and trackable.

Outreach is a single page application built with React (transpiled with Babel)
on the front-end, consuming a Rails API on the back-end. We use all sorts of
technologies including CouchDB, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ and Go.

We're looking for senior engineers for all parts of the stack, ideally with
Ruby and/or React experience.

We are a team of 20 developers with high growth plans this next year. Outreach
has raised $30M, growing from 6 to 105 employees in 18 months.

Apply via AngelList ([https://angel.co/outreach](https://angel.co/outreach))
or email us directly at jobs@outreach.io

------
mocatta
We're looking for people (LONDON, ONSITE) who match at least some of the
following:

• love C

• love Rust

• salivate at the idea of running large scale distributed compute on bare
metal (no Linux)

• enjoy zero/bounded-allocation programming

• create highly reliable, near performance-optimal software that does the
least amount of work for a given task

• despise the prevailing big data stack (Spark, Hadoop, Java) and can cogently
explain why it's so painful to use

• are undogmatic - skeptical of new viewpoints but can readily admit when
they're wrong

• have been programming obsessively from an early age

• have "hacker" backgrounds (3 of our team have grey-ish hat backgrounds,
including writing the first bootsector virus before viruses were illegal!)

• have experience writing on top of paravirtualisation APIs

Our team spans the gamut, from systems to distributed systems, with a mix of
interesting backgrounds. Salary >= £50k plus early employee equity.

jobs@hadean.com

~~~
wrong_variable
> salivate at the idea

Is getting boners also a plus ?

> • have been programming obsessively from an early age

How early ? I didn't have internet connection while being in the womb :(

------
en4bz
Morgan Stanley Canada | C++ Developer | Montreal, Canada |
[https://www.morganstanley.com/people](https://www.morganstanley.com/people)

You will join a team that is responsible for infrastructure development to
implement core C++ libraries and tools for our low-latency algorithmic trading
platform. Our extensive platform provides other developers inside Morgan
Stanley with all the functionality they need to build high-performance and
reliable trading applications. Our libraries are used daily by hundreds of
developers across Morgan Stanley.

C++ (11/14), python, Linux, Haskell, FIX

[https://ms.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en](https://ms.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobsearch.ftl?lang=en)

Job Number: 3078885

~~~
zerr
Salaries for Montreal office seem quite low (70-80K). No chance for 6-figures
in Canada?

~~~
canadiancreed
NOt really. From my experience six figures needs senior/lead experience, an
uncommon tech stack, and being in Toronto.If you want six figures and are a
Canadian developer, you usually look to moving too or working remotely for an
American company.

------
headcanon
FarmLogs (YC W12) • Ann Arbor, MI • Onsite/Remote •
[https://farmlogs.com](https://farmlogs.com)

FarmLogs is inventing the future of farming. We build software to help farmers
grow more with less.

Our stack is predominantly Clojure and Python, with a strong trend towards
more and more Python. Our domain involves data from all over: soil samples,
satellite imagery, radar, telematics from tractors, temperature data, the list
goes on.

We run 100% on Kubernetes, Docker, and AWS.

We have a strong preference for onsite candidates, but would accept a remote
candidate if they have experience working remotely before and are in the US.

We've got a handful of open positions, notably:

\- Chief Architect

\- Product Designer

\- Senior Backend Engineer (6+ years experience)

Come take a look! [https://farmlogs.com/jobs](https://farmlogs.com/jobs)

~~~
stablemap
Do you mind getting an email about this? I'm not sure of the relevant
etiquette.

------
jbeda
Heptio Inc | Systems Software Engineer, Open Source | Seattle | REMOTE
[https://www.heptio.com](https://www.heptio.com)

Heptio is a new (funded, 8.5M from Accel and Madrona) Seattle based startup in
the systems infrastructure space. Our mission is to make mainstream enterprise
more efficient in how they build teams and use physical resources. Our
approach is based on experiences at Google and other first tier software
companies.

While at Google, the Heptio founders (Craig McLuckie and Joe Beda) started
Kubernetes. Kubernetes enables IT organizations to offer API driven services
to their organization and drive up resource utilization. It is also a fast-
growing open source community and the "seed crystal" for a groundbreaking set
of technologies.

We are looking for extraordinary engineering talent to continue the mission to
bring Kubernetes to enterprise developers and beyond.

What you'll be doing...

* Working with and growing your stature in the Kubernetes open source community.

* Building distributed server side systems and developer tooling in Go.

* Listening to users in order to make complex technologies usable.

* Concentrating on user experience, especially for other engineers.

It would be nice if you've worked on or with technologies that make up the new
"cloud native" stack. This would include Kubernetes, Docker, Mesosphere, Go.

 __Important: __we are an equal opportunity employer and value diversity at
our company. We’re strongly committed to providing equal employment
opportunity for all employees and all applicants for employment. We want to
embody the change we need in our industry.

We are open to hiring remote but want to make sure we do it right so are being
careful. Having someone that has successful experience working remote and can
help get us on the right path would be highly valued.

Email me at joe@heptio.com if you are interested.

------
blinkymach12
Fog Creek Software | Site Reliability Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.fogcreek.com/jobs/SiteReliabilityEngineerNYC](https://www.fogcreek.com/jobs/SiteReliabilityEngineerNYC)

Hi! We're looking for some SREs and Network Engineers to work with us in our
New York City office. We have a colo nearby, so we require your physical
presence for this position.

We're an established small company with big ambitions. We created Fogbugz, co-
created Stack Overflow, created Trello, and are now in beta for HyperDev. Come
visit us at [https://www.fogcreek.com/about/](https://www.fogcreek.com/about/)

Kind regards,

\- Jude

------
amasad
Repl.it | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | onsite
[https://repl.it/site/jobs](https://repl.it/site/jobs)

We're building a platform for teachers to teach programming, for students to
practice programming, and for programmers to run and share code on the go.

Since our Classroom product
([https://repl.it/classroom](https://repl.it/classroom)) launch we've been
growing exponentially and as a team of 3 we can barely keep up with the
growth. We are still at the seed stage so it's a great time to join the
company and have a big impact.

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of nine
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout. If that works out, you're given a (paid) test task: a contribution to
the Open edX project. The decision is taken based on how you handle the
upstream contribution.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
andrew_r2r
Rome2rio | Software Engineers | Melbourne, Australia | Full Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.rome2rio.com](http://www.rome2rio.com)

Rome2rio is looking for smart, talented people to help build our world-class
travel search engine and booking service that attracts 10 million visitors per
month and is one of the top online travel resources used globally.

We're hiring for quite a few different development roles:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- Mobile App Developer

\- Front End Developer

\- Data Scientist / Software Engineer

Find out more / apply here
[https://www.rome2rio.com/careers/](https://www.rome2rio.com/careers/)

------
dijit
Ubisoft Massive Entertainment | Network Engineer | Malmo, SE | VISA
[http://massive.se/jobs](http://massive.se/jobs)

Massive Entertainment is a AAA video games studio wholly owned by the
publisher Ubisoft. We're looking for a network engineer to join a growing team
of automation engineers supporting the infrastructure of Tom Clancy's The
Division.

You would also be working to design and architect the networking of upcoming
titles by the studio.

If you're interested please shoot me an email on jan.harasym@massive.se

------
btai24
ReflexionHealth Inc. | Senior Software Engineer| San Diego, CA | $100,000+,
ONSITE, reflexionhealth.com

We are looking for senior backend/server engineers. Our current backend stack
is Golang/MySQL with some legacy code in RoR/Nginx.

responsibilities:

* Design new API requests and server structures

* Implement new API requests and server improvements for our client application

* Maintain existing server implementations -- integration tests and bug fixing

* Communicate, brainstorm, and duscuss with product and design team

* Experienced in making SQL queries

* Experienced in using Amazon web services and other DevOps tools

send your resume to brian@reflexionhealth.com

------
TDMLB101
MLB Advanced Media (BAMTech) | New York, NY | (Sr.) Software Developer ||
ONSITE or REMOTE, Full time

Join our team and help us drive the cord-cutting revolution! MLB Advanced
Media (now BAMTech) isn’t just about streaming Baseball – we also manage HBO
Now, NHL, Twitter NFL, Fox Sports Go, WWE, and several other content
providers. You would be helping a team whose services act as the lynchpin for
video playback, handling new challenges of scale and speed in a rapidly
growing industry. The company is aggressively expanding to meet increased
demand, and you would be getting in on the ground floor of this new
opportunity. You would help the team create new designs to meet our scaling
demands, help us move to the cloud with exposure to AWS EC2, S3, Dynamo, and
Kinesis, and help the team introduce new processes to scale. If you like
tinkering with new technologies, have experience with high scale systems, or
simply want to gain exposure to new tools, this team is a great fit. You’d be
helping the team move towards microservices architecture with an emphasis on
non-blocking, highly concurrent programming. Experience with Scala/Play/Akka
is highly preferred, but not a requirement. With strong CS fundamentals and an
entrepreneurial attitude, you’d be an asset to our team.

Apply here:
[http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=262978](http://www.mlb.com/careers/mlbam/?gh_jid=262978)

Feel free to PM me for more information

~~~
_spoonman
Hi there - the job linked says it is located only in NY but "Remote" is in
your post. Would like to learn more if remote is possible.

~~~
TDMLB101
You can work onsite in New York, or work remotely. Both are options that we
support! Feel free to PM me (just added email to my profile). Thanks!

------
data-driven
MITRE – McLean/Washington, DC - Software Engineer, Computer Vision Researcher.

Culture: MITRE is an independent, not-for-profit organization focused on
innovation, collaboration, and delivering results to address our sponsors’
complex technical and operational challenges. As a Federally Funded Research
and Development Center (FFRDC) MITRE operates in an environment free from
commercial pressures and conflict of interest that enables us to leverage the
collective wisdom of government, academia, industry and other FFRDCs to create
transformational impact. At MITRE, potential candidates will find individuals
who have developed rich operational experience, long-term strategic
partnerships, and best-in-class technical expertise.

Job Description: The position offers the opportunity to work collaboratively
to conduct cutting-edge applied research that address critical challenges in
large-scale automated object and scene recognition, 3D scene reconstruction,
scene understanding and geo-localization. As part of the team, potential
candidates will work closely with other domain experts and have access to
unique computing resources and novel imaging modalities.

Job Requirements: In order to succeed within this role, candidates should have
a strong interest in computer vision and machine learning, have solid software
development skills, with a high proficiency in one or more programming
languages: e.g., C/C++, Matlab, Python, Java.

------
mrjake2
Peek.com | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On Site

Do you want to work in a fun, vibrant environment where you're excited to get
to work every morning? Are you excited about travel and activities? If so,
then you're perfect for Peek! We're revolutionizing the travel space with the
peek.com web and mobile apps to help travelers find and book activities that
they love, and at the same time building the Peek Pro platform which empowers
tour operators to better manage and grow their businesses.

We're looking for a devops engineer as well as a back-end engineer who can
help us plan and execute the next phase of our platform's growth. We run a
Docker stack on AWS that is managed by Kubernetes; the services themselves are
written in Ruby, Elixir, React and Ember.js. We are also moving towards
building an event stream architecture, so experience with (or interest in)
working with an ELK stack or similar would be great. If you can roll up your
sleeves and also help with technology strategy and planning, then you'd be
perfect for either position. You can find out more on our jobs page:
[http://peek.com/jobs](http://peek.com/jobs)

Or the direct link to the DevOps posting:
[http://peekpro.com/jobs/?gh_jid=232280](http://peekpro.com/jobs/?gh_jid=232280)

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbook.com](https://fieldbook.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Software Engineer | Full time, Onsite, Visa OK

Fieldbook is a new information tool that combines the best of a spreadsheet
and a database. We're pursuing a big vision to bring the power of relational
modeling to non-technical end users. It's an ambitious project with deep
technical challenges—but one that will transform people's relationship with
the tools they use every day.

Our four-person team has backgrounds from Amazon, Google, and Facebook. We've
raised a total of $2.9M to date from investors including Accomplice VC, Pear
VC, Naval Ravikant's AngelList syndicate, Mitch Kapor (Lotus), Steven Sinofsky
(ex-Microsoft), Eric Ries (Lean Startup), and John Collison (Stripe).

We were #1 on Product Hunt with over 1500 upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2)

We have a modern tech stack including a continuous deployment pipeline with a
full automated regression test suite, so it's always easy to ship code to
production.

This is an early-stage opportunity that is perfect for someone who wants to
optimize for ownership and impact.

Apply here:
[https://fieldbook.typeform.com/to/MkjYOJ](https://fieldbook.typeform.com/to/MkjYOJ)

------
jscalisi
Crew | San Francisco, CA | Onsite and Full Time

\- Senior Software Engineer, Back-End
([https://goo.gl/HMphlQ](https://goo.gl/HMphlQ))

\- Senior Android Engineer ([https://goo.gl/FvU1Nc](https://goo.gl/FvU1Nc))

\- Communication Designer ([https://goo.gl/tFZZZ3](https://goo.gl/tFZZZ3))

\- Product Designer ([https://goo.gl/8JQQW7](https://goo.gl/8JQQW7))

Crew is a messaging app that already helps thousands of businesses, schools,
fire departments, and even sports leagues communicate with their teams all in
one place. Managers and co-workers can easily perform fundamental day-to-day
parts of their work on the app by sending messages, making announcements,
swapping shifts, and assigning tasks. Today, these organizations are often
using a combination of chaotic text message chains and paper to perform these
actions. Crew instead presents a unified, powerful, and simple app-based
solution. You can read more about what customers say they love about Crew in
Apple App Store with 4+ stars and Google Play
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.an...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.crewapp.an...)).

Questions? Feel free to drop me a line - joe@crewapp.com

------
mattmhickman
Join Handshake ([http://www.joinhandshake.com](http://www.joinhandshake.com))!

We are the fastest growing career services platform in the country, helping
colleges and employers actively engage students with personalized
opportunities. Series A, Backed by Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and
Lightspeed Partners, Handshake has already partnered with more than 170
universities (including Stanford, Princeton, Cornell, University of Chicago,
Michigan and Texas), and has more than 1.5 million student profiles and 95,000
recruiters on the platform, including 100% of the Fortune 100.

Our unique data on students' interests and the historical career outcomes
gives Handshake the rare ability to help students of today imagine, plan and
jumpstart their future careers.

Hiring for:

\- Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software
engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr)

-Product (UI/UX) Designer: [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)
Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: matt@joinhandshake.com

------
spicerex
Spiceworks | Austin | Full time | Onsite with relocation assistance available

Spiceworks helps millions of IT pros do their jobs with free tools and connect
through our online community. Come help us transform IT. We are looking for
the following:

\- Site Reliability Engineer

\- Security Engineer

\- Software Engineers (front-end, back-end or full-stack)

We have an awesome culture with full benefits, an onsite gym, free drinks &
snacks (with breakfast tacos on Monday and bagels on Friday), a weekly
development lunch-n-learn and more. We're also ranked as one of the best
places to work by Fortune ([http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-
technology/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-technology/)),
Glassdoor ([http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-
to-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-Work-For-
LST_KQ0,43.htm)) and have been ranked at a top work place by the Austin
American-Statesman six years running
([http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/company/statesman/spiceworks)).

Find out more about Spiceworks and see the current openings at
[http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs](http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs)

------
sylvainviguier
Eva Diagnostics | London, UK | Embedded Software | £30-40K + equity | ONSITE

Eva is an award-winning healthtech company developing the next generation of
connected patient-side blood tests offering new insights for better health
outcomes. The company is presently developing technology which will reduce
healthcare costs and improve patient quality of care across anaemia treatment
and chemotherapy.

Eva is seeking an embedded software engineer who is interested in joining a
successful early stage company with fantastic opportunities for personal
development. As part of the engineering team, the role will involve close
collaboration with our design, electronics and software teams to develop some
of the most innovative technology in patient-side testing. You will have the
opportunity to take full responsibility for your role, interact with end users
and partners, and gain detailed insights into the entire product development
lifecycle of medical devices.

Job Description --> [http://www.evadiagnostics.com/embedded-software-
engineer](http://www.evadiagnostics.com/embedded-software-engineer) Contact me
for more information --> sylvain@evadiagnostics.com

P.S. Also looking for Backend devs and marketing -->
[http://www.evadiagnostics.com/jobs](http://www.evadiagnostics.com/jobs)

------
scull7
Influential | Las Vegas, NV | ONSITE | Software Engineer, Data Analyst

careers@influential.co [http://influential.co](http://influential.co)

We are looking for devs and data scientists of all levels to come join us for
programming fun in our Las Vegas, Nevada office.

Languages: JavaScript, Elm, Erlang Data Stores: MySQL, Elasticsearch, CouchDB,
Druid, RethinkDB

Cool Things:

IBM Watson Partner Lunch and dinner provided 100% employer paid medical
insurance for you and your family On-site developer meet ups

I look forward to working with some of you.

Nate, VP of Engineering

------
ciju
ActiveSphere | Bangalore | ONSITE | Full Time | Full Stack

We are a consulting company. But thats not the end of it. One of us has
written Emacs mode
([https://github.com/ananthakumaran/tide](https://github.com/ananthakumaran/tide))
which is now linked directly from official TypeScript website. Another one of
us, has written tunnelling solution, and used it to create a remote debugging
(debug another browser session over the internet), as POC. We have done high
pace React re-writes for clients. Picked up tech, when needed (React, Angular
2, Go, Erlang, Laravel/PHP, GStreamer). Switched to Erlang for messaging
system. Helped clients with cleaning up a over-engineered micro-service mess.
We have written a little more here:
[http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html](http://www.activesphere.com/careers.html)

We are quite lazy at updating our own site, but some of our hacks can be seen
at:
[http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html](http://www.activesphere.com/hacks.html)

If you're interested in applying, please try your hand at the problem linked
below and reach out to us at career[at]activesphere.com

[https://gist.github.com/ciju/c321a972ab22656e5988](https://gist.github.com/ciju/c321a972ab22656e5988)

If you solve the problem, we might have a few (probably 2 or 3) rounds of
informal interview.

~~~
rk06
No description of job, salary, skills !!! And 3 links in your post but not one
to careers page? If you want to advertise your _company_ , go somewhere else.

~~~
ciju
4 links, and the second one is to careers page :)

About skills and salary, it depends on the person. We are a small (7 right
now) company. We are more concerned about having colleagues who can
contribute, and who would find interest in working with us.

And thats why I wanted to explain our company. Otherwise it gives an
impression of just another Indian consulting sweat shop.

I guess, I am not looking for agreement, just explaining. If moderators find
the job post to be against guidelines of 'Ask HN: Who is hiring?', I will
delete the current post, and be careful about future posts.

------
xcbt
Manzama | Bend, OR | Onsite or US Remote | Full-time Front End Engineer,
Fullstack Engineer, and Search Engineer

Manzama is an enterprise SaaS platform that helps professionals find, discover
and monitor news that is important to them and their clients. We've been
around for a little over 6 years, focused on the legal vertical, and are
profitable with very loyal and happy customers. We are looking for Senior
Developers to join our small but growing team. You'll be an integral part of
building our platform including expanding our use of machine learning and NLP
to help deliver the most relevant news possible. We are based in beautiful
Bend, Oregon but support remote workers as well.

As our lead front end engineer you'll use your talents to build a responsive
frontend to our platform that our users will love. As a senior fullstack
engineer you'll have a large impact by architecting solutions and delivering
full slice vertical features. As a search engineer you'll focus on further
improving our results by customizing Solr to our needs and bringing in
additional tools and data where it will help.

Tech: Python, Django, Postgres, Solr, GCE, BigQuery, Datastore

While it's great if you have experience with our tech stack we are more
interested in finding talented engineers who have experience building amazing
products and systems.

Check out [http://manzama.com/jobs](http://manzama.com/jobs) or email me
directly at bentu@manzama.com for more details or to apply.

------
wskemper
ViaSat | Cloud Software Engineer | USA (in-country remote or relocation) |
Full-Time [https://www.viasat.com](https://www.viasat.com)

ViaSat's Cloud Engineering team provides the bedrock network and security
services that every group at ViaSat uses to operate and protect their
products. We also engage hands-on with other engineering teams to help them
get to the cloud.

On any given day, you may be walking colleagues through the finer points of
VPC design, helping a product team debug a critical failure in production, or
presenting a workshop on developing against our internal APIs. You might be
adding new features to our PKI, writing automation to validate TLS
configurations across the entire network, or expanding our platform into São
Paulo. Our work and our products are always evolving, which leaves little
chance you'll ever get bored.

We are looking for engineers who are proficient with multiple languages, and
are familiar with existing IaaS and PaaS products like AWS, OpenStack, or
Marathon. We also need our team members to be good communicators and people-
friendly, as our daily work involves interfacing with many people all around
the company. An engineering degree or equivalent experience is necessary.

You'd get bonus points for having a strong security background, in-depth
knowledge of networking, or previous work experience building globally-
distributed applications.

This position is location-agnostic; you can work from any of our offices, or
from home, as long as you reside within the United States.

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | www.dominodatalab.com

We’re building the platform that enables thousands of data scientists to
develop better medicines, grow more productive crops, build better cars, or
simply recommend the best song to play next. Data scientists are being called
upon to solve ever more complex problems across every facet of business and
civil life. Domino allows them to develop and deploy ideas faster with
collaborative, reusable, reproducible analysis.

We are looking for: Senior Software Engineers - anyone who wants to build new
products and infrastructure in Scala/Java, Play, lots of Docker, MongoDB, and
Backbone.js

Lead Front-End Engineer - anyone interested in leading a UI redesign (moving
us over from Backbone to React).

Infrastructure DevOps Engineers - anyone who wants to scale and automate using
Python/Bash, Saltstack, Terraform, Docker, and Kubernetes.

Senior Build and Release Engineer - anyone who wants to lead our build &
release efforts to scale.

Senior Software Engineer in Test - anyone who is interested in being the first
Engineer in Test to not only build automation frameworks but also champion
quality.

Ideally, we'd like someone who's comfortable with these technologies, but
we're always excited to meet great engineers who can quickly learn new
technologies.

If you are interested in learning more, email: jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
pea
NStack | London, UK | Full time | Onsite | Functional Developers |
[http://nstack.com](http://nstack.com)

We’re a building a platform for composable, data-driven microservices using a
mixture of Haskell and Linux systems technology (including containers,
systemd, dbus), with some typed DSLs, systems code, and distributed systems
thrown in. Our goal is to make it as easy as possible for the next generation
of developers to build the next generation of cloud services, and we're doing
this by applying the fundamental lessons of programming languages and
operating systems to provide an abstraction over infrastructure.

We’re looking for talented programmers -- preferably with some knowledge of
typed functional languages and *NIX systems programming -- to join our small
tech team to make this a reality. It’s a challenging role, working on hard
problems, but the chance to work with a top technical team and shape a company
and product from an early stage.

NStack is funded by top-tier infrastructure investors from the West Coast, and
the founders are both technical and ex-YC / academia. Salaries are competitive
and include generous stock options. EU applicants welcome (other visas
potentially possible), although roles are onsite only. We’re looking at a
range of positions and experience levels - whether you’ve just left uni or
been hacking for 20 years, if you’re interested please get in touch. Any
questions please comment, reach out via jobs@nstack.com, or
[http://nstack.com/careers](http://nstack.com/careers).

Cheers!

------
vaibhavkhare
Go-JEK | www.gojekengineering.com OR www.go-jek.com | Bangalore | Fulltime.

With over 18 million downloads, the GO-JEK app has become the leading
transport, courier, and hyperlocal shopping app in Indonesia. It’s food
delivery service alone is the largest in Southeast Asia, exceeding the daily
volumes of all food delivery startups in India combined.

Launched as a digital product in January 2015, GO-JEK has partnered with
200,000 motorcycle drivers and 5,000 trucks nationwide in under 12 months,
growing monthly transaction volumes by 900x since launch and daily transaction
volumes over 100x in just the last six months alone.

GO-JEK is leading Indonesia's online revolution by bringing offline players to
the mobile space with a powerful combination of logistics, payments and a one-
stop-shop interface. It is the only company in the world of its kind,
successfully integrating multiple business models into a single app and
logistics network.

GO-JEK's product offerings have the following analogues among Indian startups:
Ola, Paytm, Zomato, UrbanClap, Swiggy, Grophers, BigBasket and BookMyShow. GO-
JEK has received investment from Sequoia Capital India and Yuri Milner’s DST
Global, among others.

We are hiring across functions Backend, Data Engineer, Devops, iOS. Please
drop at email at vaibhav[dot]khare[at]go-jek[dot]com

~~~
rk06
Man, atleast mention salary and your expectations from candidates. In its
current format only total desperate will email you.

~~~
vaibhavkhare
Thanks @rk06.

Salary : At par to any product company Expectations: People who love writing
good and clean code, understand OOPS very well, follows TDD and agile, more
importantly should be active contributor of open source projects.

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (7 person) team building
a lightening fast extensible project management system that lets teams work on
their terms. [https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1) We're
looking for a 2nd technical cofounder to accellerate the development of our
product, which is currently alpha-stage. You'd be working with me (the other
technical cofounder) in designing and implementing the core backend as well
the web frontend. We value our test-driven development, clear internal and
external documentation, and doing things right to build and maintain momentum.
Our stack is node.js and mongodb. I'm happy to chat with you over the phone
about what we're doing. Email me at billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN,
I'd love to hear what you've been working on.

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, Founder at Tixit, billy@tixit.me
[https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

------
douglasisshiny
National Center for Missing and Exploited Children (NCMEC) | Alexandria, VA
(just outside Washington, D.C.) | Full time | ONSITE

POSITIONS: Senior Database Developer, Software Architect, Software Engineer
(Java, Javascript), Program Manager - Data Analytics

The National Center for Missing & Exploited Children® is a non—profit
501(c)(3) corporation whose mission is to help find missing children, reduce
child sexual exploitation, and prevent child victimization. Since 1984, NCMEC
has served as the national clearinghouse and resource center for families,
victims, private organizations, law enforcement and the public on issues
relating to missing and sexually exploited children.

Why NCMEC? At NCMEC, engineers work on interesting problems which help further
the mission of protecting children. We frequently work with large industry
partners (Facebook, Microsoft, Google, etc.) and get access to tools like
PhotoDNA to assist with automating processing large amounts of data. The
organization is working towards an enterprise framework which will consist of
microservices, design patterns like CQRS and event sources and a variety of
database solutions.

NCMEC offers great benefits (automatically contributes 7% to retirement),
relaxed environment, developer benefits (PluralSight subscription), etc.

You can view open positions at
[http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/CareerHome.action?cl...](http://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/CareerHome.action?clientId=8a87142e48f8714e014910f6dc5403cd)
or email me directly at damanzelmann@ncmec.org if you have any questions.

------
aturek
Convoy | Software Engineer | Seattle |
[https://convoy.com/](https://convoy.com/)

We're optimizing the trucking and logistics industry; automating what is,
today, a $749B industry that still runs on fax machines and phone calls.
Currently backed by top tier investors. Read about us:
[http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-
convo...](http://fortune.com/2015/10/27/superstar-investors-back-convoys-plan-
to-streamline-freight-operations/)

I'm employee #2, and I've been here since we were borrowing desks at a local
startup incubator. We've grown a lot since then, but we still have a tight-
knit, high leverage engineering team. I love arriving at the office in the
morning - I get to work with the smartest folks I've ever met. No company I've
ever been at, including Amazon, has felt like this much potential for impact.

We would love more engineers, up and down the stack, and anywhere on the
generalist <-> specialist spectrum. We use pretty cutting-edge tech (React,
React-Native for mobile, TypeScript + Node for backend), but we're a lot more
interested in engineering chops than any particular tech skills.

If you're in Seattle, reach out and grab coffee with me or one of our other
engineers. The last 18 months have been a wild ride, but we have years and
years ahead of us to build a logistics titan!

Some, but not necessarily all, of our open jobs:
[http://jobs.convoy.com](http://jobs.convoy.com)

------
jeffkeeling
Front-End Developer | HigherMe (YC W2015) |
[https://higherme.com](https://higherme.com) | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time

HigherMe is removing the grind of finding and staffing hourly jobs. Job-
seekers only have to fill out one application for thousands of jobs positions.
They don’t even have to apply for jobs themselves as employers can reach out
instead. Our platform helps both sides in this process with features like
text-to-apply and job interview scheduling while employers can easily keep
track of applicants all the way to the on-boarding process.

Our engineering department is looking for a junior/mid-level front-end
developer to help us roll-out the multitude of features we have planned. We
work in a pretty standard React.js/Webpack stack with Alt.js providing our
flux implementation. We’re looking for someone who has made something
interesting with React on the side and understands their way around a single
page app.

We’ll start the interview process with a phone interview followed by coming
into the office.

Apply at Angelist: [https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/100150-frontend-
developer](https://angel.co/higherme/jobs/100150-frontend-developer)

------
robg
Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and sensor fusion

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for daily life management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impacts large groups

\- Algorithms engineers for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, productivity, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-will-map-the-
effect-of-stress-on-the-brain/)

[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please send a note listing your interests and efforts to hello@neumitra.com.

------
NYCTekkie
Sentieo | Content and Social Media Marketing | SF or NYC | Full Time | ONSITE

We’re looking for a creative and data driven marketer focused on creating
content and managing our social media engagement. The ideal candidate would
have experience managing content creation at a successful and modern SaaS
organization.

Sentieo (www.sentieo.com) is the first true modern alternative to Bloomberg
and CapitalIQ. Built by former hedge fund analysts, our platform overlays
cutting edge search, collaboration and visualization tools on financial data
sets to allow investors to supercharge their research and make better
investment decisions.

Our product is currently being used at 100+ top hedge funds, investment banks
and mutual funds around the world. We are a well-funded, fast growing
financial data startup which is quickly earning ground in a $100Bn+ global
market.

With offices in New York, San Francisco, and Delhi, you will be joining a
global team of 80 that is constantly striving to deliver value to our clients
through excellence and innovation. To see open positions and apply, visit
[https://sentieo.com/content/pages/careers.html](https://sentieo.com/content/pages/careers.html)

~~~
dang
Please don't post more than once in these threads. That's not fair to the
others.

------
acidburnNSA
TerraPower | terrapower.com | Nuclear Computer Scientist | Seattle (Bellevue)
| ONSITE

TerraPower is developing 4th-generation nuclear reactors to provide clean,
dependable, world-scale energy. To quickly iterate on the design of these
reactors, we run software simulations of them on big computers. We have
created a large reactor analysis framework (almost all in Python) that
performs physics calculations and automates/couples (generally older) FORTRAN
physics codes to compute neutron densities, power distributions, temperatures,
pressures, chemistry, in-pin and ex-pin fuel mechanical motion, transient
performance, economics, etc. and do multiobjective optimization on these.

The role we're looking for will focus on the framework and related systems,
seeking to improve the ease, breadth, rigor, speed, and quality of our nuclear
innovation, design, and analysis. Nuclear/physics/applied math experience is a
major plus.

Process: Phone interview can lead to a one-day, ~6-hour gauntlet of in-person
interviews.

[http://terrapower.com/pages/careers#op-148518-nuclear-
comput...](http://terrapower.com/pages/careers#op-148518-nuclear-computer-
scientist)

------
ehin345
Nutmeg | www.nutmeg.com | Vauxhall, London | Full Time | Onsite | Full Stack
Web Developer & Senior Java Developer

Nutmeg is an award-winning online investment management business. We are
transforming the industry by building intelligent investment portfolios for
anyone with as little as £500 to invest. We now have over 85,000 registered
users and our growth continues at an explosive pace.

We are looking to enhance our team with the addition of a Software Engineer to
work in the Delivery team primarily working with Java.

This is a fantastic opportunity for a Software Engineer to join a progressive
environment, to be a part of a growing company which can offer development and
exposure to greenfield projects.

We run a pure AWS-based cloud environment and deliver features using a
continuous delivery approach. Our continuous delivery capability means that we
are actively working to make sure our test infrastructure is as fast,
automated and comprehensive as possible.

This is a challenging role with great rewards.

Get in touch with me for details: emilie@nutmeg.com www.nutmeg.com /
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/224525859](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/224525859)

------
GeocachingHQ
Geocaching | Front End Developer | Seattle, WA, USA | ONSITE

About us: We are the global headquarters for the game of geocaching. Our apps
and Geocaching.com website allow a global community of more than 10 million
people to join in a real-world treasure hunt.

Our mission (and yours should you choose to accept it) is to inspire and
enable discovery, exploration and adventure. Basically, everyone’s job here is
to enable millions of people to have fun outside. How cool is that?

Position overview: As a front end developer, you architect large-scale,
enterprise-level web applications and help define the standards for web
development on Geocaching.com. You’ll work closely with UX/UI designers to
prototype and develop new features and collaborate with backend engineers to
define data contracts and API requirements. You perform peer reviews with
other developers, document everything, and lead by example by writing code
that is scalable, modular, and robust.

Interview Process: 2 Phone Screens, a skills test, Skype or in-person
interview.

To learn more and/or apply, visit our careers page:
[https://www.geocaching.com/jobs/](https://www.geocaching.com/jobs/)

------
chrismartin
CyVerse | DevOps Engineer | Tucson, AZ

[https://uacareers.com/postings/9869](https://uacareers.com/postings/9869)

CyVerse is an NSF-funded project building cloud platforms for biosciences
research. As a DevOps Engineer on the Core Services team, you'll work with me
to build and manage the systems that run Atmosphere
([http://www.cyverse.org/atmosphere](http://www.cyverse.org/atmosphere)) --
think "virtual Linux workstations for research scientists". Some technologies
you'll work with are GNU+Linux, OpenStack, Ansible, and Python. Our web
application is written in Django and React.

We also support one of the world's largest iRODS deployments
([http://irods.org](http://irods.org)), and are in the early stages of
implementing Ceph for block storage. We have an exciting feature roadmap for
the next year, and need a strong generalist sysadmin/developer to help us
deliver valuable tools to our community.

Everything that we build is released to the world under a BSD license -- look
up our GitHub orgs (cyverse, iplantcollaborativeopensource, and cyverse-
ansible). We sit next to a team of science analysts and have plenty of
opportunities to help our users get the most from our services. We work in a
beautiful, modern building at the University of Arizona
([http://bio5.org/](http://bio5.org/)). As university employees we have great
benefits and work-life balance. Tucson is a wonderfully livable Southwestern
city with a growing tech/software/research community and plenty of things to
do outside.

------
weitingliu
Codementor | Senior Front-end & Back-end Engineers | Anywhere | REMOTE,
[https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)

Codementor ([https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io)) is a live
help platform connecting developers to experts via screen sharing, video and
chat. We have over 5000+ vetted expert developers, including book authors, top
Stack Overflow answerers, popular open source contributors, and engineers at
top tech companies. Codementor is more than just mentoring. We also have a new
platform where we connect top freelance developers to interesting remote
opportunities. We’re currently looking for more remote developers for client
projects on our platform in the following areas: \- React / Redux - AngularJS
- JavaScript - Ionic - Android - Python - Ruby on Rails - Node.js -
Objective-C - iOS Swift - Ember.js - and more

This is a remote opportunity. We’re looking for both full-time & part-time
contractors.

To apply please visit:
[http://codemntr.io/2fYhmMQ](http://codemntr.io/2fYhmMQ)

------
Brajeshwar
Alaris Prime | Designers, Front-end Engineers, Sales | USA, UK, Europe, India,
Asia Pacific | Remote, Full-Time, part-Time, Contract, Freelance,
[https://alarisprime.com](https://alarisprime.com)

We are a team of proficient digital product designers and software engineers.
The team of designers tackles product conceptualization, information
architecture, interaction design, and interface design. The engineering team
members are the masters of advanced front-end, back-end for the web, and
mobile apps. We pride ourselves in leveraging design and technologies to solve
problems.

Our team has often been called in to fix disastrous projects, which were
abandoned, poorly designed and developed. We have been able to bring such
projects to fruition for our clients and make them happy. We help our clients
every step of the way in build­ing beau­ti­ful and per­for­mant prod­ucts.

We’re looking for designers, engineers, and salespeople to take this culture
forward. We have open positions for freelance, contract, part-time, and full-
time.

Tell us your story. Please include links to your portfolio, Github, LinkedIn,
etc. to jobs@alarisprime.com

------
wc-
+EV Solutions | Senior Python Programmer and DevOps Engineer | Anywhere,
Chicago | REMOTE, CONTRACT, PART-TIME

Offering contract, part-time, and potentially full time remote work for
experienced python programmer to develop software to automate interactions
with websites.

The system consists of a front-end application written in BackboneJS, a
backend API written in Python using Flask, data ORM using MongoEngine/MongoDB,
distributed workers for interacting with websites using Celery, Mechanize, and
LXML, and Ansible for provisioning a cloud environment on Ubuntu servers.

Some Finance/Trading/Econ and interest in sports are a plus.

Requirements:

    
    
      -- Significant experience with Python
      -- Experience interacting with websites using Mechanize, Selenium, or similar web scraping libraries
      -- Experience with Ansible, Chef, Puppet, Fabric, or other tools for software deployments and infrastructure provisioning
      -- Experience with MongoDB
      -- Some knowledge of Javascript and Backbone, or related frameworks is a plus but not required
      -- Strong self-driven work ethic
      -- Experience working remotely
    

Email hiring+hn (at) thenuts.in for more information.

~~~
sijanonly
sijanonly@gmail.com

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) |
Boston, MA | Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We’re looking for people to join our core team who are excited about working
across our software stack: Meteor-based web development, IoT/embedded
software, computer vision, data engineering, technical operations / DevOps,
web-based UI design, and anything else we need to make the best product
possible. E-mail us at jobs@tulip.co.

------
kristopolous
WaiveCar | Software Engineer | Santa Monica, Los Angeles, California | ONSITE
| [http://waivecar.com](http://waivecar.com)

WaiveCar is a free-to-use advertising based on-demand all-electric car-rental
service.

We're looking for a senior engineer with experience in small-shop startups.
The tech is javascript/mobile app/etc ...

We are expanding via a partnership with Hyundai
([https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/16/hyundai-partners-with-
waiv...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/16/hyundai-partners-with-waivecar-for-
free-ad-supported-ev-car-sharing/)) to multiple cities soon. If you want to be
in early where the action is, this is the juice. We've got competitive
salary/options/benefits, all the good stuff. It's fully funded and cash flow
positive.

(I'm the guy who wrote the filtering script that's mentioned every month in
these posts)

(mostly duplicate) additional info here:
[https://www.waivecar.com/job.html](https://www.waivecar.com/job.html)

Apply by email: chris@waive.car

~~~
kristopolous
Maybe I can't pitch a job right, this is a great position people.

No drama, no politics, easy team, no boneheads.

I want to make sure the team is productive and get out of the way.

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers, both junior and senior (think midway between SRE and devops; security background is a bonus)

* An Infrastructure Lead Engineer

* Software Engineers

* Web Engineers

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/) . (A
while back I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you can
find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
alexiskavazanji
PatientPop | QA, Automation, Sr. Front End | Santa Monica, Ca | Full-time
onsite | www.patientpop.com

PatientPop is a rapidly-growing, well-funded startup in the heart of Silicon
Beach. We’re scaling fast and plan to double our team in 2016. While this
office knows how to play, we’re serious about pursuing excellence and owning
the results of everything we do. We value innovation as much as collaboration
and believe in empowering our team to build and drive their own careers.

At PatientPop we’re passionate -- some might even say obsessive -- about
building beautiful, powerful products and winning the trust, love and respect
of our customers. Our commitment to provide exceptional products and service
means that we only hire the best and we ensure they stay by providing a fun
environment, tons of benefits, organic snacks, a fancy espresso machine,
generous PTO, and more!

We're hiring a variety of technical roles, check out the full list here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/patientpop?t=ne5r4a#.WECr-
qIrKj...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/patientpop?t=ne5r4a#.WECr-qIrKjj)

------
ehin345
Nutmeg | www.nutmeg.com | Vauxhall, London | Full Time | Onsite | Full Stack
Web Developer & Senior Java Developer

Nutmeg is an award-winning online investment management business transforming
the industry by building intelligent investment portfolios!

It's an exciting time for us and we are looking to enhance our world class
team with the addition of a Software Engineer.

We are using market leading technologies including Docker and Mesos and this
is a fantastic opportunity for a Software Engineer to join a progressive
environment, to be a part of a growing company, which can offer development
and exposure to greenfield projects.

We run a pure AWS-based cloud environment and deliver features using
continuous delivery, which enables us to ensure our test infrastructure is as
fast, automated and as comprehensive as possible.

This is a challenging role with great rewards which gives you the opportunity
to grow within an exciting start up!

Get in touch with me for details: emilie@nutmeg.com www.nutmeg.com
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/224525859](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/224525859)

------
gsarria
ENDGAME Locations: Arlington, VA | San Francisco, CA |

Endgame’s security platform enables organizations to hunt for adversaries
within their networks and secure their most valuable assets. We are
characterized by a high degree of autonomy and flexibility, intellectual
engagement, and a competitive compensation structure that rewards performance.
We work within a fast-paced, driven, and flexible work environment that allows
for both professional growth, as well as unwinding through team events like
weekend family brunches, happy hours, and outdoor activities. Endgame values
engagement within the tech community. We provide opportunities for open source
contributions, speaking at meetups or conferences, and participating in our
technical blog.

Endgame is unable to sponsor H1-B or other visas at this time.

OPEN POSITIONS: SF/VA Senior Software Engineer (Back End) Python VA Senior
Software Engineer (Front End) React/Node.js SF/VA DevOps Engineer (Fulltime
and Contract)

Apply: [https://www.endgame.com/careers](https://www.endgame.com/careers) or
email gsarria@endgame.com

------
shabonkerz
Metromile | Senior Frontend Engineer | SF | ONSITE
[https://www.metromile.com](https://www.metromile.com)

About Metromile:

Metromile is a start-up that is disrupting the $185 billion car insurance
market by offering an entirely new model where the monthly bill is based on
miles driven, paired with a smart driving app. Our product marries engineering
and data science to deliver mobile technology, automotive telematics, and
data-driven applications to make a car's data accessible and useful to modern
drivers, including street sweeping alerts, trip stats, decoded check-engine
lights, and car location. We aim to make car ownership as simple and
affordable as it can be.

What we're looking for:

\- 4-6+ years of hands-on development experience working on consumer-facing
products

\- 4+ years working with JavaScript, HTML, & CSS

\- Experience with Angular, or any MV* or component-based frameworks

Technologies:

\- CoffeeScript, Gulp, Sass, and Angular(1.3, 1.5, and soon migrating to 2.0+
w/ TypeScript).

Joel Test Score: 11/12

Funding: $205.5M since 2011

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/2dntly1](http://grnh.se/2dntly1)

Questions? Drop me a line at arudick at metromile.com

------
davkal
Weaveworks | Senior Backend Developer | San Francisco, London, Berlin, Madrid
| ONSITE, Full-time, [https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works)

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate (Berlin only)

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer family-friendly hours (some of us have kids, too) and encourage a
good work-life balance. Feel free to work from home on certain weekdays, or
combine work and travel for a month. It's no big deal if you're not a Go
expert, we trust that you can learn on the job. Also, all our tools are open
source: [https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse
our PRs to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 45 mins hangout, afternoon take-home coding/design challenge, in
person interview with future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line with your desired location at jobs
(at) weave.works

Note: Weaveworks will consider visa sponsorship on case-by-case basis, subject
to business needs and individual eligibility.

------
WD-42
Las Cumbres Observatory | Software Engineer | Santa Barbara, CA | ONSITE |
[https://lco.global](https://lco.global)

Are you a software engineer interested in astronomy? Want to work on
technology directly related to the expanding wavefront of astronomical
observation? Las Cumbres Observatory’s (LCO) global network of robotic
telescopes is enabling astronomers to observe things that go bump in the night
24/7\. Our stack spans from low level hardware control to web based interfaces
for requesting observations. Our users study exoplanets, supernovae, near-
earth asteroids and more.

LCO, based in sunny Santa Barbara, California, is deploying the world's
largest network of geographically distributed optical telescopes for general
scientific and educational use. We’re motivated by the desire to expand human
knowledge, and to instill a passion for science in young people. Our
organization has a fun-loving, dedicated staff, working in a casual but
focused environment. Here you will find people passionate about what they do,
and our overall mission.

~~~
Thorncorona
Hey do you guys do internships?

~~~
WD-42
Sorry, not currently.

------
lucaotta
Frontend and backend developers

Florence, Italy | ONSITE | Italian language proficiency needed

Develer is a not so small company that develops software for third parties;
our team is composed of passionate people who enjoy coding and learn new
technologies. We are looking for software engineers to grow our web-oriented
team. Here are some things you will work on:

* full-stack development of performance critical web applications;

* development of HTTP APIs for mobile and web applications;

* full-stack development of real time monitoring dashboards;

* UIs based on web technologies to control industrial appliances;

* mobile application development using React Native.

Our preferred technologies are Python (Django and Flask), Go, React, React
Native and frameworks for single page web applications, but we welcome any
passionate developer. If you also know any of AngularJs, Ruby, version control
systems or other programming languages (eg. C or C++) you have our attention!

We require at least 2 weeks per month onsite and proficiency in Italian
language.

Send us your CV and some code examples at
[https://www.develer.com/jobs/](https://www.develer.com/jobs/)

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US required | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([https://altvr.com/about/](https://altvr.com/about/))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

~~~
xpaulbettsx
Just had a look at [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team) \- that's
how you feel about HR's role in a company? That's a pretty bad look.

~~~
ro_bo
Hi, so that’s my pic, yes. Let me share context. First, frankly, I do think
that is how HR (in some cases rightly so, sadly) is often seen, but I wasn’t
the source of the pic. The origin is, the pic was created as a joke by our
head of Engineering to reflect the fact that the ceiling light above my desk
never went off. I used to tease the team that it was the all-seeing Eye of
Sauron. When he created that pic as a lark on a Friday afternoon, we all just
found it really funny as it is so _not_ who I am as an HR head (my half-pink
hair is somewhat muted by the volcano glow around my head in the pic—I’m not
one for false gravitas!)

Yet I actually feel the responsibility of my role so deeply that it is a
relief to sometimes have a good laugh at it/myself—that’s all this pic was
intended to be. And laughing at oneself is something a Sauron wouldn’t ever be
able to do. :-)

------
akshaydixi
Tower Research Capital LLC | Onsite (New York, Singapore, Gurgaon/New Delhi
and London), VISA

Tower Research is a computerized trading firm headquartered in New York City
with major offices around the world. Successful electronic trading firms
integrate a number of disciplines into order to be successful, including
systems engineering, statistics, computer science, finance, and street smarts.
Tower Research has assembled a team of outstanding engineers and traders who
have built some of the fastest, most intelligent computer systems in the
world.

Tower’s high-performance infrastructure is at the heart of what we do, and our
Core Engineering team is critical to the continuing success of our business.
Software plays a critical role in every part of our business: we consider
ourselves a technology company as much as a trading company. The Core
Engineering team performs a wide variety of functions, including designing,
implementing, and optimizing our trading platform; developing systems that
provide easy access to market data and trading simulations; creating tools to
analyze data for patterns; and providing real-time trade support and risk
management. You can check out our jobs page for the roles we are currently
hiring for.

Technologies: We use C++(11/14) to build our trading systems and much more.
Automation is mostly handled through Perl and Python scripts. But that is not
a strict requirement if you can churn out good documentation :)

You can either apply to the jobs page ([https://www.tower-research.com/open-
positions/](https://www.tower-research.com/open-positions/)) directly, or
email me at akshaydixi+tower at google's email service with your resume and a
small blurb about yourself so I can take advantage of our generous referral
programme :)

~~~
temp123456
I had 2 phone screens with Tower and then a scheduled onsite. 2 days before
the onsite was supposed to happen they cancelled and then ghosted me.

The whole experience was a frustrating waste of time.

~~~
akshaydixi
I'm extremely sorry about that. This was completely unprofessional on our
part. Could I request you to email me your interview and onsite dates, so I
can track down exactly where we dropped the ball?

------
youmin
About Nexiona

    
    
      • software development company focused 100% on professional IoT
      • young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expecting 30 before the end of next year)
      • HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US very soon
    

Positions

    
    
      • Backend/frontend developers, system administrators, product manager... Open positions and apply details: https://goo.gl/EiiXGY
      • keywords: rabbitmq, mongodb, python, flask, elastic, graphite, extjs, javascript, nodejs, ansible, raspberry pi, arduino, embedded, docker, cloud, agile, scrum, etc.
      • Interview = culture [1h] + tech: interview [1h] + tech: coding project presentation [1h] + final: onsite interview [1h]
    

Final notes

    
    
      • g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere
      • remote work but fully connected with workmates
      • one week per month we spend time together in our Barcelona office
    

Apply here: [https://goo.gl/lYwyej](https://goo.gl/lYwyej)

------
phillc73
Research Centre for Pharmaceutical Engineering | Software Engineer - Optical
Coherence Tomography | Graz, Austria | Onsite | Full Time

Duties and Responsibilities:

* Lead a small software development team working on development of an Optical Coherence Tomography (OCT) tool

* Write image processing and mathematical algorithms to evaluate raw data obtained from an OCT probe

* Define and enhance software scope, architecture and test suite

* Manage software release process, working with the business to ensure customer requirements and timelines are adhered to

* Work with the business to accurately define software user and functional requirements

* Manage software development resource allocation, including prioritisation of new features and issue resolution

* Document development processes and style guidelines

* Work with the business to propose enhancements to existing software development infrastructure

Knowledge, experience and requirements include: C/C++, CUDA, image processing
and mathematical algorithms, embedded software development, including
communication protocols, software version control repositories, specifically
Git, and testing best practices.

Salary depending on qualifications and suitability

Contact:

Sandra Resl

sandra.resl@rcpe.at

Quote Reference number SK18

------
perseusmirrors
Perseus Mirrors | Head of Engineering | Cambridge, MA | Onsite or remote |
www.perseusmirrors.com

Perseus Mirrors is commercializing the next-generation mirror - an
interactive, connected home electronics device that optimizes your day through
time saving features and actionable information. Perseus changes the way
consumers use their mirrors by creating a new user experience centered around
smart technology.

Founded in 2015, Perseus is an alumnus of Google Launchpad and XRC accelerator
programs. We currently operate out of the Harvard Innovation Lab in Cambridge,
MA.

We are looking for a part time or full time head of engineering who will be
responsible for building a team and leading product production. You’ll help
design and engineer the hardware configuration, including component and
usability testing. This may also include a redesign and rewrite of our
software, particularly the user interface and an application marketplace for a
smart mirror display.

Contact jobs@perseusmirrors.com with a paragraph description of your interest
and resume. We look forward to hearing from you!

------
mvdan
Factmata ([http://factmata.com/](http://factmata.com/)) | Full Stack NLP
Engineer | 3-month Contract with potential for 30-40% co-founder equity |
London, REMOTE

We are Factmata, a machine intelligence and AI startup for automated political
fact checking. We were just funded by Google and its Digital News Initiative
to build a prototype of our NLP research
([https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/nov/17/fake-news-
goog...](https://www.theguardian.com/media/2016/nov/17/fake-news-google-
funding-fact-checking-us-election))

Our team consists of 3 NLP researchers, entrepreneurs and developers. 2 of our
team (Andreas Vlachos
([http://andreasvlachos.github.io/](http://andreasvlachos.github.io/)) and
Sebastian Riedel
([http://www.riedelcastro.org/)](http://www.riedelcastro.org/\))) are
distinguished academics in the NLP space and have contributed in excess of 50+
papers combined in the field of machine learning and natural language
processing, especially claim detection and fact checking.

The position will entail implementing a usable version of our existing
research as a product for people to use (Vlachos and Riedel, EMNLP 2015,
"Identification and Verification of Simple Claims about Statistical
Properties), enhance the NLP behind it, and build a full big data, information
extraction and semantic parsing pipeline around it.

Apply at [https://angel.co/factmata/jobs/191410-full-stack-nlp-
enginee...](https://angel.co/factmata/jobs/191410-full-stack-nlp-engineer) or,
Contact dhruv.ghulati@factmata.com with your CV and Github repo

------
Klonoar
Atlas Lane | Engineering Interns | Washington DC, USA | Part or Full Time |
ONSITE | [https://atlaslane.com/](https://atlaslane.com/)

Founded in January 2016 and based in Washington, DC, Atlas Lane is the modern
property management company, replacing traditional landlords with a tenant-
centric, technology enabled team of problem solvers doing everything from
finding tenants to maintenance and repair work.

We're looking for engineers looking to get their feet wet while working on
some fun and interesting problems. We use a mix of everything, generally
opting for whatever fits the task best: some Node, some Python (Django et al),
React Native (and all the usual cohorts), AWS Lambda and more. Our internships
are paid and the team is filled with smart people.

If you're interested in applying or getting more information, feel free to
reach out to me directly at ryan@atlaslane.com with the words "From Hacker
News: " in the subject. Looking forward to chatting!

------
noahcollins
Nordstrom | Multiple positions | Seattle, WA | Full-Time | Onsite | $100-$150k

Join the Nordstrom.com Web Performance Team! We believe that with our talented
engineers, smart technology, and passionate customers we can deliver the best
retail experience on the web. We’re looking for UI, Fullstack, & Node
engineers to help us re-architect and refine our customer-facing UIs and
supporting services. If it has performance impact, we care about it. You’ll
enhance our existing applications and help drive the future direction of the
stack and architecture that powers nordstrom.com.

UI Engineer
[https://nordstrom.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?jo...](https://nordstrom.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=270593)

Node.js Engineer
[https://nordstrom.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?jo...](https://nordstrom.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=270594)

------
thejash
Sourceress | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time | Remote (onsite ok)

We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great results
(customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped existing"). We
make it dramatically faster and easier for great companies to hire great
people. Our mission is not just to fix hiring, but to fundamentally change the
way that human mental effort is allocated.

One founder previously sold a company and published NLP papers; the other was
Chief of Staff at Dropbox. We have a real business, customers, and revenue,
with machine learning problems that are core to our product.

Position: Senior engineer Our stack: Python (Django, nltk), AWS (S3,
PostgreSQL RDS), Javascript

Qualifications:

\- Do you love programming, working with a scrappy team, and shipping tons of
code quickly? \- Do you share our values?
[https://goo.gl/YatLLp](https://goo.gl/YatLLp) \- Do you care about
improvement at both the individual and global scale?

Then at least say hi :)

email: josh@sourceress.co

------
guitarjosh
Mass General Hospital - Center for Clinical Data Science | Machine Learning
Data Scientist | Boston, MA| ONSITE | Full Time | [https://www.mgh-
ccds.com/](https://www.mgh-ccds.com/)

The Center for Clinical Data Science at Massachusetts General Hospital is
focused on creating, promoting and commercializing AI for healthcare.

We are:

-A fast-growing startup within one of the world’s oldest academic medical centers

-A data-obsessed team of machine learning gurus, software engineers, doctors and scientists

-A place where innovative products are born, tested and put into clinical practice

-A community of researchers and industry partners with a passion to improve human health

Interview Process: Initial phone call, project + second call, on-site
interview

You can email us directly at info@mgh-ccds.com, or view our job postings here:
[https://partners.taleo.net/careersection/phs/jobdetail.ftl?j...](https://partners.taleo.net/careersection/phs/jobdetail.ftl?job=3029796&lang=en)

~~~
aioprisan
The qualifications seem absurd, doesn't quite smell of a startup.

~~~
dragonwriter
HN hiring threads are not just for startups.

------
StephenSmith
TerrAvion | San Leandro, CA | Engineering, Marketing, Technicians, Sales, HR |
Full-Time, Part-Time

TerrAvion is the largest volume provider of aerial imagery to farms in the US.
Each week or month, we map more than 100 times as much area as the whole
electric drone industry combined. We are able to do this because we have the
best model, the best technology, and the best team for delivering imagery to
growers. Our company is highly interdisciplinary, fast-paced, and focused on
solving real problems for farmers.

Our work is changing the world for the better, especially for the people who
grow our food and wine. We are not a puerile drone start-up, we have a culture
of responsibility, accountability, and excellence. We take these values
seriously with respect to one another, our customers, and partners. We strive
to be a place where team members can perform their best. If you share our
values and believe in what TerrAvion is doing, we would love to have you join
our team. We offer a continuously improving basket of benefits to employees
appropriate for a start-up including: competitive cash compensation, equity in
TerrAvion, an open office, a fridge full of snacks and drinks, work from home,
and discounts on flight training. We are located in San Leandro, California,
three blocks from the BART station. Positions:

\--HR Specialist / HR Analyst

\--Marketing Manager

\--Full Stack Engineer

\--CV Infrastructure Engineer

\--Computer Vision Engineer

\--Hardware Technician

\--Regional Sales Vice President

\--National Sales Director

Tech Stack: Node, Python, React, AWS, PostgreSQL

[http://www.terravion.com/careers](http://www.terravion.com/careers)

Contact hr@terravion.com to apply.

------
yairharel
Kollective | Data Engineer | Bend, Oregon or Sunnyvale, California |
www.kollective.com

Do you love working with cutting edge big data technologies, building data
pipelines and creating powerful visualizations that ultimately unlock insights
to drive the business? This role will span the gamut from deep analysis of our
vast historical datasets to creating new pipelines and visualizations powering
our business applications used by the largest companies in the world. You’ll
have the opportunity to directly impact and build the future of Kollective’s
analytics platform.

It’s a broad and deep set of skills that we’re searching for in a single
person, but we’re certain that there’s at least one of you out there. As a
member of our team you will build new data products, invent new features and
deliver solutions that delight our customers. Above all you should be
passionate about working with huge datasets and love bringing them together to
answer business questions and drive change.

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Experienced Software
Developer: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-
develope...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/ann-arbor-software-developer)

------
ziti
Verve | Software Development Engineer in Test | Carlsbad/SD, California | ON-
SITE | $80 - $100K
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/verve/jobs/525177](https://boards.greenhouse.io/verve/jobs/525177)

Verve is a technology focused advertising company that provides proximity-
based solutions for all sizes of clients. From platforms to self-manage
campaigns for local businesses and ones that reach nationwide, to an in-house
ad server processing billions of requests/second, to a multitude of apps in
the mobile ecosystem, Verve's small team of rock stars is competing with the
biggest players in the industry.

We are looking for a SDET to join our talented QA team. The ideal candidate is
relentless about quality of both code and release process. Building test
suites and automating the appropriate pieces of them, and building test tools
will be the primary responsibilities of this role.

------
meiparsable
Parsable, Vancouver, BC, San Francisco, CA, Full Time Onsite

Parsable is a mobile collaboration and workflow platform (Product Video:
[http://goo.gl/68hyJb](http://goo.gl/68hyJb)) Company Culture:
[https://goo.gl/Tw5Kq1](https://goo.gl/Tw5Kq1)

We're hiring the first customer support to build out the program and hire a
team next year. Customer Support Manager:
[https://goo.gl/MdTK9I](https://goo.gl/MdTK9I)

We're also looking for a senior FE SWE in Vancouver to join the 3 person team.
Frontend Engineer (React): [https://goo.gl/RiyVUq](https://goo.gl/RiyVUq)

All Openings: [https://goo.gl/hkVQS2](https://goo.gl/hkVQS2) DevOps Eng -
Vancouver Senior iOS Eng - Vancouver Marketing Leader - SF Solutions
Consultant - SF

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE) | Triage Engineer, Server | Full-Time | Base
+ Pre-IPO stock Options

We're looking for a versatile, fast learner for a Triage Engineer position on
our Core Server team. This is a very challenging position, with huge growth
potential. This team builds and maintains tools, infrastructure and processes
to improve the development process and release quality of MongoDB. Part of
their mandate is to troubleshoot user-reported problems and report bugs back
to the the Server development team, so those bugs get fixed in future
releases.

The ideal candidate will have strong troubleshooting skills with a background
in Linux Systems Administration, experience supporting back-end services, and
scripting/development skills for tooling and automation.

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/ibpka41](http://grnh.se/ibpka41)

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | C++ Software Engineer | San Francisco | Interns, Onsite,
Visa Transfers | Getcruise.com/careers

Cruise Automation is building the future of autonomous vehicles and we are
looking for engineers across the entire company. We believe in improving
people’s lives by making transportation safer, more accessible, and more
convenient. We are solving some of the hardest problems in the world right now
and building some of the coolest technology you have ever seen.

Our self-driving cars have the ability to track hundreds of moving objects and
to respond to them with super-human latency; they have the opportunity to
drive better than humans, but we need your help to get there.

Our office is located in SOMA(SF) and is full of cars and robots and the
brilliant people building them. We are looking to fill a number of engineering
roles, if any of them seem interesting to you please feel free to email me
directly Asimile@getcruise.com

Getcruise.com/careers

------
shoguninc
Shogun Enterprises, Inc. | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Interns, Visa

Shogun Enterprises is an online loan and insurance marketplace for the home
improvement segment. The company is founded on a core belief that networked
financial services allow for more competitive underwriting, a point of
differentiation enabled by our technology-driven instant decisioning platform
and informed by the bundling of currently divorced credit and insurance
products.

Our stack consists of: Ruby/Rails, React, PostgreSQL, nginx, Ansible, AWS

Our product team joins us from tech companies such as Palantir, Facebook,
Slack, and OpenGov whereas our operations team joins us from stints in venture
capital at 8VC, Formation 8, Summit, and Bessemer. As our culture takes shape,
we are always looking to add fresh talent to our early DNA.

Please apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/shogunenterprise](https://jobs.lever.co/shogunenterprise)

------
erbdex
Reverie Language Technologies | Bangalore, India | Full-Time

$whois anything that has to digitally touch more than 200M lives in India has
to go multilingual(how PayTM had to launch in 8 languages post
demonetisation). We build the tech that enables such growth into multilingual
audiences. Our Language as a Service platform funnels data for clients like
Ola, SnapDeal, HDFC, Practo, Hungama, AbhiBus and so on.

$pwd looking to hire the first full time dev to start work on our analytics
framework. This involves extending the data-infrastructure here and enabling
data-driven decision making throughout the org. You'd be working very closely
with our data-science team on some of the harder problems on this side of the
continent. Our codebase spawns across golang, java, c, python and scala. We
deep-learn knowledge graphs on instances with 500GB+ memory. 10M+ strings run
through our platform on any given day.

$which you come in and build systems so that we can programatically and
scalably convert this into actionable insights. Can you build systems that
understand Internet growth and usage better than most orgs? With data of some
of the largest consumer facing clients running through our platform-- you have
a shot at this. You're free to use Erlang/Haskell/Scala/R.. when and where you
like.

$whoami inquisitive, data-driven, can wrap your mind around complex problems.
As far as the toolkit goes- \- You're familiar with Linux internals, are a
advanced command line user. \- You've worked around with sql, nosql and time-
series dbs. \- You know your bash and one or more of Perl, Python, PHP, Ruby.
\- Great if you understand APIs, data-crawling, web frameworks and AWS. \-
Excellent if you've worked with Kafka, ZMQ, Cassandra, Elasticsearch and D3.js
libraries. \- Brownie points if you've built backends, designed APIs, worked
at distributed systems.

Contact: abhishek.tiwari+hn AT reverieinc.com

------
mia_purice
Cloudreach | Cloud Systems Developer | Munich, London, Paris |Full-time | ON-
SITE, VISA |
[https://www.cloudreach.com/careers](https://www.cloudreach.com/careers)

Are you passionate about transforming IT infrastructure to be more efficient,
more scalable, and more cost effective?

Big dreams often start small. From an idea in a London pub, we have grown into
a global cloud enabler which operates across 7 countries and speak 30
languages.Our mission at Cloudreach is to "enable innovation". We do this by
helping enterprise customers adopt and harness the power of cloud computing.
We believe that the growth of a great business can only be fuelled by great
people, so join us in our partnership with AWS, Microsoft and Salesforce and
help us build one of the most disruptive companies in the cloud industry. It's
not your average job, because Cloudreach is not your average company.

Current open roles:

Cloud Systems Developer | Munich | [https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=61689](https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=61689)

Cloud Systems Developer | London | [https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=55309](https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=55309)

Cloud Systems Developer | Paris | [https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=61500](https://www.cloudreach.com/gb-
en/opening/?gh_jid=61500)

Generally our interview process starts with a phone screen, followed by remote
interviews at varying technical levels, and finishes with an on-site interview
with a panel of current employees.

Check us out on Glassdoor!

Contact us via careers@cloudreach.com

------
wils124
HealthLoop | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Full-time | Data Engineer |
$75,000-$95,000

HealthLoop is looking for a Data Engineer to help build out our data
management, reporting, and analytics infrastructure. As an industry-leading
patient engagement and outcomes application, HealthLoop houses an interesting
and unique data set that incorporates a growing number of data sources, from
hospital systems to fitness devices. Help us turn these data into the next
generation of healthcare technology!

As a Data Engineer at HealthLoop, you will be responsible for:

* Instrumenting the web and mobile applications to measure the effectiveness and usage patterns of features

* Querying for data sets around usage, split testing, etc. to inform product management and UX design

* Creating infrastructure to make data available to enterprise customers (hospitals, payers, etc)

* Building access layers and rule sets to support complex data sharing agreements and restrictions

* Writing SQL queries to support business users

contact: tom@healthloop.com

------
Taylor_OD
Anyone Can Learn To Code / anyonecanlearntocode.com / Chicago / Onsite

Anyone Can Learn To Code is a 12 week part time coding bootcamp followed by a
four month development apprenticeship program. We also have a development
branch that builds cutting edge AR technology. We pride ourselves in offering
a great work/life balance and passionately caring about the people who work
here. If interested, please email me at taylor@actualize.co

We are hiring for a couple positions:

* Lead Game Designer (UX/UI Developing Game Concepts - Coding experience is a big plus - Unity/Xamarin/C#)

* Sales/Recruiting (Developing partnerships with companies interested in meeting with and interviewing ACLTC graduates)

* Name Your Own Position (We are growing and may have roles open up in all departments and city (Chicago, New York, San Francisco) that we opperate in so please reach out if you think you would be a good fit for our ognization)

taylor@actualize.co

------
obayesshelton
CoInvestor | London / Canterbury, UK | Onsite/Remote | Full-time | Lead PHP
Developer | £55k-£70k

CoInvestor is an investment platform providing access to growth capital, tax
efficient equity and income opportunities. We allow private investors to mix
and match between investing in funds or building their own portfolios of
direct investments by co-investing alongside these same funds.

We are looking for a lead php developer, ideally you would have a PHP
background, failing that any object orientated language would do. We are
looking for someone who can get hands on with a little DevOps where necessary.

Responsibilities:

* Deliver excellent production quality code and promote the use of test-driven development where applicable.

* Promote code reusability where appropriate with a view to reducing the development costs by applying principles of agile delivery.

* Work as an effective member of a scrum team, understand and contribute to the agile delivery process, taking ownership for the team's development quality from concept to production.

* Maintain, improve and hand over support documentation to the Operations team as part of production implementation.

* Ensure risks and issues are identified in a timely manner and effectively communicated with proposed resolution and mitigation strategies to the management team

A knowledge of AngularJs (1/2), REST API's & Laravel is desirable. Having
experience with financial markets would be a bonus.

We have offices in Canterbury and London, and you would be expected to work at
both locations from time to time as required. Potential for partially remote
working depending on performance.

Please send your resume and cover letter to oliver(aaattt)coinvestor(dot co
dot uk), and read more at
[http://www.coinvestor.co.uk](http://www.coinvestor.co.uk)

------
upupandaway
Weengs | Back-end Developer | London

Our Stack: PHP Laravel on AWS (Linux/MySQL), React, £45-£50K salary

We're the definition of a promising, fun, fast-growing early-stage startup. We
started one year ago as two guys in a London flat, shipped 6,000 boxes without
getting kicked out (our neighbours love us), running operations during day and
writing code during night. We've now raised a (really) big seed round from
(really) top-tier investors and moved to a (really) big warehouse. We are
assembling a (real) rockstar team.

Here’s how Weengs works: we collect unboxed items from our customers, bring
them to our warehouse, package them carefully with our own materials, then
ship them using major shipping carriers like Royal Mail, DPD, or DHL at the
best available prices. We work with individuals around London via our mobile
app as well as with e-commerce platforms that have integrated with our system.

------
mkdk
DivvyCloud | Full Stack Developer | Washington DC ONSITE |
[http://divvycloud.com](http://divvycloud.com)

Looking for developers familiar with Javascript (Angular.js) and Python 2.7.
Qualified candidates should have an understanding and knowledge of working
with APIs, REST, Python 2.7, Javascript, CSS3 and other modern web
technologies. If you fit the bill, then we should talk.

DivvyCloud is a fully-funded startup based in Arlington, Virginia, currently
looking to expand its talented team of developers. Here at DivvyCloud we are
developing the next generation in cloud automation. By leveraging DivvyCloud’s
event driven automation , our customers are pushing the boundaries of
infrastructure-as-code. Our goal is to build an intelligent autonomous system
that will allow 2 DevOps engineers to manage massively large global
infrastructures.

email: matt@divvycloud.com

------
imp
RVshare | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Akron, OH | $85K – $105K

RVshare is a profitable, growing startup in Northeast Ohio. Founded in 2014,
RVshare is the “Airbnb for RVs.” In a short amount of time, we have quickly
become the largest peer-to-peer RV marketplace online, powering thousands of
trips every year. Our mission is to empower RV owners to provide great RV
rental experiences. We strive to make RV travel more seamless and accessible
to renters everywhere. We are looking for self-driven people who want to help
us make the most of the many opportunities ahead of us. Our friendly, flexible
work environment and amazing benefits show our commitment toward our
employees.

[https://angel.co/rvshare/jobs/187044-senior-full-stack-
engin...](https://angel.co/rvshare/jobs/187044-senior-full-stack-engineer)

------
cdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Menlo
Park, CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at casey@ladderlife.com

------
moondistance
Haskell Lovers Stealth Co. | Software Engineer | Menlo Park, CA | Full-time |
Onsite

Very well-funded startup seeking fellow Haskellers who would also enjoy coding
exclusively in Haskell. Seeking all levels of experience (multiple positions).

Experienced team working on an exciting product. Competitive compensation.

Interested in chatting? Email stevebanders@gmail.com

------
yayalice
Gladly | San Francisco; NYC | Customer success, Engineering, Sales | Fulltime
onsite only

We've had a lot of great folks find us from this post on HN, and we just
opened up a bunch of new roles: platform engineer, front end engineer,
customer success manager and account executive (NYC).

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/Node/GoLang/Docker) and product
architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting frontend
problems to solve

\- We're small (30 people) but well-funded with an experienced founding team
of B2B serial entrepreneurs

\- We have an environment of mutual respect, mentorship and learning from
peers

I'm an engineer at Gladly and I'm enjoying it a lot! Feel free to email me
with questions (alice@gladly.com), or apply directly at
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
n0us
Muster | Richmond, Virginia | Full Time | Onsite

[https://muster.workable.com/](https://muster.workable.com/)

[http://www.muster.com/home](http://www.muster.com/home)

About Muster: Muster is an advocacy platform that enables professional
associations and nonprofits to engage their membership in the legislative
process. By providing simple and intelligent solutions to communicate with
lawmakers, client organizations are able to easily influence public policy and
advance their cause.

Job Description:

* Experience with ES6 / 7, React

* Experience with AWS, Heroku or other cloud-based infrastructure providers

* Experience with git and Github

* Experience with Webpack / Browserify or other bundling tools

* Experience with Redux / Flux

* Experience working with REST APIs

Junior - Senior Level

Competitive salary based on experience

Work with an exciting and energetic team in an attractive downtown RVA office
space [with free parking!]

Stock options for employees

------
zackham
Ride with GPS | Designer, Mobile, Backend | Portland, OR | Onsite

More details here:
[https://ridewithgps.com/careers](https://ridewithgps.com/careers)

We're a small but very strong team (8 of us) helping people have a better time
on their bikes. Specializing in route planning & ride recording (with an
established website and popular app), we work closely with individual riders,
clubs, events, tour companies, and more.

Currently four open positions: UI/UX Designer, Mobile Engineer (iOS or
Android), Backend Software Engineer, Customer Advocate

We work reasonable hours, have great benefits, love solving problems for our
customers, go on bike rides and encourage each other to live healthy happy
lives. It's a really nice working environment with a cool product and
customer.

Please inquire for more info: careers@ridewithgps.com

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP.NET MVC; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

You can read the job req and apply here:
[http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/FullStack-
Engineer...](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/FullStack-
Engineer?source=hn)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of over 730K data scientists. We're on track to grow past 1MM in
the coming months. Now also building a sharing-and-collaboration platform
(closest analogy is Github for data science:
[https://www.kaggle.com/kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/kernels))

Three of our engineers have come via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very
seriously.

------
mathias_awkward
iOS Engineer | Hyper |
[https://www.watchhyper.com/](https://www.watchhyper.com/) | Berlin Area,
Germany | Full-time | Onsite

This is your chance to join a small but highly skilled and fast product team
in Berlin and work on a kick ass product suite on iPad, iPhone and Apple TV.
Hyper is a curated video discovery app to find videos worth watching -
handpicked by filmmakers every day.

With only two Devs so far, Hyper has been named Best of 2015 (Apple), Best of
2016 (Red Dot Design Award), Best New App in 100 countries, was greatly
covered by The Verge, Wired, TechCrunch, Gizmodo and The Next Web all the way
to Variety and the Wall Street Journal. Only one year into the project, Hyper
is now pre-installed in all Apple Stores across the United States, is the best
rated video app on iPad and was the first ever Editor’s Choice in the history
of Apple TV.

Jump in with us to as we continue to push the boundaries on iOS and partake in
shaping the very meaning of great UX. You will be surrounded by a highly
creative team of engineers, designers and filmmakers that live to innovate and
make sure to have fun in the process.

Enjoy working in a stylish factory floor office space in the vibrant center of
Berlin’s alternative district of Kreuzberg. Free drinks, snacks, gadgets and a
whole lot of perks included. We also tend to do team events that aren’t
actually awkward. As we’re working closely with our sister team in New York,
you should expect occasional trips with us to the Big Apple, for cool
hackathons, exchange of learnings, and working with our remote colleagues
right off the 80-something floor of the One World Trade Center.

We work with Objective-C, Swift, Java, AngularJS, React, NodeJS & general Web
tech.

Shoot us an email if that’s you’re thing too.

Email Jonas (co-founder) at jobs@watchhyper.com watchhyper.com
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846216)

------
vlad
Medallia | Palo Alto (California); Washington DC (Virginia); Buenos Aires
(Argentina) | Software Engineer, Front-End, Back-End, Infrastructure, DevOps,
Security, iOS, Android, Mobile

News: The headquarters are moving to San Mateo and will be 26 minutes by
Caltrain from San Francisco or Palo Alto (free unlimited pass.)

1) Medallia powers reports and surveys for hundreds of the world's best
companies like AirBnB, Hilton, Vanguard, Mercedes-Benz, Four Seasons,
Nordstrom, and Delta Airlines.

2) Sequoia recently invested more money into Medallia than they ever have in
any company.

3) We use many technologies and tools on various teams, such as Java,
Angular.JS, and React Native. We host some customers on AWS but the majority
use our own scalable platform. Please send me your resume and I'll make sure
it gets looked at: email (my HN username) @ medallia.com

\- Vlad

------
chaitanya
Flock | [https://flock.co](https://flock.co) | Gurgaon, Bangalore, Mumbai
(India) | Full time

Flock is a communication app for teams. Packed with tons of productivity
features, Flock drives efficiency and boosts speed of execution. Flock is a
part of Directi, which comprises of other successful businesses, including
Radix, Ringo, Zeta and Media.net.

We've also built FlockOS, which enables developers to build apps, bots and
integrations on top of Flock: [https://docs.flock.co](https://docs.flock.co)

We're looking for experienced software developers to help us make Flock and
FlockOS better. We have openings for:

* Android Engineers (Java)

* iOS Engineers (Objective-C/Swift)

* Frontend Engineers (HTML/CSS/Javascript)

* Backend Engineers (Java, Node.js)

To apply, send me your CV at chaitanya@flock.co

------
julienchastang
Unidata ([http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/](http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/)) |
Boulder, CO USA | Onsite | Full-time | Software Engineer / Scientific
Programmer

[http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/blogs/news/entry/unidata-is-
look...](http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/blogs/news/entry/unidata-is-looking-
for-a2)

We are looking for a scientific programmer to work with researchers that are
tackling vital research areas such as climate change, meteorology, and ocean
science. Please submit your CV with a solid cover letter describing your
qualifications and why you want to work with us. (In the past, we have hired
international applicants so foreign nationals can apply too, I believe.)

------
MattGreenburg
ZeroCater - San Francisco - ONSITE
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

Help bring people and ideas together through food. Our engineers appreciate
good design, whether it’s clean API or good UI. Enjoy working with Python or
Ruby and have worked with Django or Rails. Here are our technical roles we
currently looking for:

Full-Stack Engineers + Head of Product

The work we do is bringing tens of thousands of people together every day.
Shared meals are a fundamental human experience. To us, food fosters
relationships and new ideas. We’re obsessed with improving our customers’
lives by making every meal count.

Contact people@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

------
_iago
FundApps | Infrastructure Engineer + Software Engineer | London | Full-time,
Onsite | [https://www.fundapps.co](https://www.fundapps.co)

=== Who we are

FundApps is an award-winning Fintech startup helping investment managers
comply with worldwide regulation. We're a small team of smart, friendly people
{[https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-
team](https://www.fundapps.co/about-us/meet-the-team)} who collaborate closely
and take pride in delivering amazing software and providing outstanding
customer support.

We know that diverse teams are strong teams and we welcome applications from
everyone regardless of age, gender, ethnicity, sexual identity, faith or
disability to join our team of superstars.

=== Roles

Infrastructure Engineer | We are looking for someone who knows how to build
out, deploy and maintain multiple applications in different languages on AWS.
Someone who can write code both for production apps and for tooling. You
should have a mindset of automating all the things all the time. | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/22278)

Software Engineer | We are looking for motivated, intelligent coders to join
our close-knit engineering team (see stack below) to work on anything from new
features to greenfield products. We pride ourselves in getting our engineers
up and running fast – expect to build and deploy your first feature in week
one! Hiring process: coffee or call, followed by on-site interview with pair
programming exercise | Apply here:
[https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778](https://fundapps.workable.com/jobs/64778)

=== Stack + Tooling

C#, F#, ASP.NET MVC, ES6, SCSS, Handlebars, Golang, AWS, Lambda, Terraform,
Packer, Atlas, Consul, HAProxy, Sumologic, Sentry, TeamCity, Visual Studio,
Resharper, GitHub.

~~~
kinjarling
Hi Iago,

We spoke at SMR on Sunday about scraping with F# and stagnation. I've not
heard from you folks - should I apply through workable?

------
jhuckestein
Monzo | Backend, Web or Android Engineer | London | VISA, REMOTE, INTERNS
[https://monzo.com](https://monzo.com)

At Monzo we aim to build the best current account in the world. We are always
keen to hear from capable, creative engineers who want to help us accomplish
that goal.

Our backend engineering team have a variety of different backgrounds: we have
several non-graduates; only a couple of us studied Computer Science; one of
the team has a degree in Marketing; some of us have worked in huge companies;
some have only ever worked in startups; others are former consultants. As long
as you enjoy learning new things, we’d love to talk to you.

We work in project-based sprints, and take turns to be the floating engineer
who handles interrupt-driven work and non-critical bug fixes. We work directly
with everyone across the company, from customer support to regulation, product
to financial crime, and we run regular knowledge-sharing sessions so you’ll
learn heaps about everything from how banks work to effective communication.

We encourage an open and transparent working environment. You can get involved
in any aspect of the business you are interested in and, following Stripe’s
example, all emails in the company are visible in an email archive. We
regularly run hackathons in which people build things on our third party API
and we contribute to open source software as much as possible. We’ve also made
our product roadmap public and give sneak peeks of features in our community
forum.

If you’re unsure about applying or have any questions about the role or team,
please don’t hesitate to email our CTO Jonas (jonas@monzo.com) directly :)
We're very open about what we do in general, so our blog is a good place to
learn more about what we do.

Stack: Go, Cassandra, Kubernetes, Kafka, Linkerd/Finagle

Learn more on our careers page:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/monzo/jobs/244898](https://boards.greenhouse.io/monzo/jobs/244898)

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \- New
York / Chicago / Remote

AddStructure is a text analytics company developing cutting edge search and
recommendation applications for some of the world's largest retailers. We
pride ourselves in offering a great work/life balance, and if you're
interested in the future of natural language technology, you'll love the
problems we're solving. You can be onsite or remote but must be located in the
domestic United States. If interested, please email jobs@addstructure.com.

We are hiring for several positions:

* UX designer (chat/voice UX)

* Full-stack developer (NodeJS, Java, C#, AWS, Azure)

* Machine Learning / NLP engineer (search and question answering)

* Data QA / Taxonomist

* Sales (enterprise, ecommerce)

jobs@addstructure.com

------
pwthornton
The Economist Group | UX Designer | Washington, DC | Full time | on site

The successful candidate will have experience building responsive user
interfaces on the Web and with making fun, usable products that solve user
needs. The designer should be an advocate for users, creating a clear
hierarchy of information, as well as deep knowledge of UX, layout, style,
typography and the design elements need for satisying experiences.

[https://careers-economist.icims.com/jobs/3400/ux-
designer---...](https://careers-economist.icims.com/jobs/3400/ux-designer---
cq-roll-
call/job?hub=6&mobile=false&width=1137&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-300&jun1offset=-240)

~~~
pwthornton
I'm the hiring manager for this. We are also looking for people who have
strong programming chops to help build great experiences.

~~~
javaguydc
What kind of tech stack?

------
mlent
SumUp | Fullstack Javascript Engineer | Berlin | On-site, Visa |
[http://sumup.co.uk](http://sumup.co.uk) (or
[http://sumup.de](http://sumup.de) if you speak German already!)

I am looking for someone who loves (or can learn to love ;)) JavaScript to
join my team. Our fullstack position is frontend heavy, so it's also perfect
for someone who is UI/UX-oriented but also wants to become better rounded. We
are lovers of linux and tmux and vim, and it would be cool if you were too!
Alternatively, if you're traditionally backend but want to see if the frontend
is as cool as people say, this is a good chance to explore that!

You'll fit in perfectly to our team if:

\- You not only love coding, but also take the time to reflect on the benefits
and drawbacks of your tools, be they frameworks, languages, or processes.

\- You strive for clean code, but also know how to make your "shortcuts" easy
to delete in a crunch.

\- You know what to test, why to test it, and how to write flexible tests that
won't break with minor changes.

\- You're comfortable with Linux and know how to get things done on the
command line, including on remote servers.

\- You have experience with or interest in Functional Programming techniques.

\- You're not afraid to use Google or ask for help when something is beyond
your grasp.

\- You care about user interaction, usability, and of course – making the
interface beautiful.

\- In general, technology excites you and you strive to learn something on a
daily basis!

I put a lot of effort into writing a comprehensive job ad that should give you
a good idea of what we offer, and what we want to see in you, and what you
would ACTUALLY be doing while working here. Please have a look and get in
touch!

[https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611](https://sumup.workable.com/jobs/373611)

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | Senior Engineer | Chicago | ONSITE

Company: We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to
changing the landscape of education. We work hard, eat well, and have lots of
fun. We work at BenchPrep because we love it (plus benefits, competitive
salary, perks etc).

We are looking for talented and motivated professionals who are excited about
the chance to leverage technology in order to impact the lives of millions of
students. Our clients include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other educational
companies. Check out job description

[http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-
engineer-6](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-engineer-6) and shoot
email to nickolay@benchprep.com

------
repspark
RepSpark | Senior .NET Developer | Irvine, CA | Full-time, ONSITE, $60k-$90k

We’re a casual, nine-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (e.g. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry).

Our stack includes C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, TypeScript, IIS, and Git
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We’re looking for:

* Senior .NET Developers (C#, MVC, SQL Server)

* Senior SQL Server DBAs

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
yangro
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Graphic Designer | Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Graphic Designer who wants to help design
software that is changing the way people innovate and build products. Aha! is
the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. If you're interested in joining a world-class team to take
a huge career leap forward, we want to hear from you.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding). Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: amy@aha.io

------
a5huynh
Quid | Senior Software Engineer, Models & Data Store | San Francisco, CA |
ONSITE
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/quid/jobs/136208](https://boards.greenhouse.io/quid/jobs/136208)

As part of the model and data store team, you will help us tackle some of the
core challenges of Quid. You will help implement and scale services that build
our data models and algorithms enabling our clients to find insights in data.
You will work on designing and implementing our persistence layer and caching
layer which enables quick iteration on our models and provides an interactive
experience for our users.

## The Opportunity

* Design and implement scalable service oriented software

* Design, implement and enhance our Graph, Machine Learning, and NLP algorithms

* Leverage technologies such as NumPy/SciPy, Spark, and NoSQL data stores

* Work closely with data science, product, UX, and the web teams to quickly prototype and iterate on new models and ideas

* Own the architecture design, and implementation of our models stack from prototype through development and into a reliable scalable production system

* Evangelize and facilitate best practices, code reviews, architecture and design reviews, tested code, and a great engineering culture

## Ideal Candidate

* At least 3 years of professional experience building large scale software

* Expert level knowledge in Python, we also use Java, Scala, C++ as needed (any combination of the above is ok)

* Solid computer science foundation; good understanding of data-structures, algorithms, memory and runtime complexity and distributed systems

* Good understanding of data stores

* BS in Computer Science or equivalent

* Excellent written and verbal communication skills

* Bonus points for familiarity with Numpy/Scipy

* Bonus points for familiarity with Graph databases or NoSQL stores

------
naveen99
Triradiate | [http://www.triradiate.com](http://www.triradiate.com) | Texas |
Houston | $100,000 for Onsite Fulltime | up to $50,000 remote / freelance |

We are a radiology AI startup working on medical image segmentation. We have
non-machine learning based working algorithms, that you will be helping port
to a deep learning backend. You should be comfortable with linux, visual
studio, data engineering. Should know or be willing to learn c++, python,
tensorflow, autohotkey, some windows COM integration. We can teach you what
you need to know / get you unstuck, but you should be willing to learn new
things. Send me an email at naveen.garg_gmail.com.

~~~
fapjacks
Why the disparity between onsite and remote?

~~~
naveen99
Onsite is more valuable because of proximity to data and machines. Can help
with hardware, sneakernet, etc. shorter latency of visual communication.

~~~
fapjacks
Thanks for the answer, but this is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard
in my life.

~~~
naveen99
On second thought, we can consider equivalent budget for remote / freelance.

------
wickberg
SchedMD | Software Engineer | Lehi, Utah | ONSITE
[https://www.schedmd.com](https://www.schedmd.com)

SchedMD are the developers of the open-source Slurm resource manager (aka job
scheduler) used by roughly half of the top500 systems.

We're looking for experienced Linux systems programmers and software support
personnel to develop additional capabilities, build out a further
CI/regression stack, and help our customers keep their clusters running at
peak capacity.

Apply through the website
([https://www.schedmd.com/careers.php](https://www.schedmd.com/careers.php)),
or email me directly at tim@schedmd.com .

------
simonhorlick
NGI Systems | Embedded Android OS Engineer | London | REMOTE

About Us

We are an innovative IT startup looking to fundamentally change the restaurant
ordering and payment experience using tablet and kiosk menu systems. We are
currently the top smart-menu solution in the UK, having reached the finals of
the Tech Innovation Awards at Restaurant Tech Live 2016. Visit our product
website at www.NextMenu.com for more information. Check our blog posts and
tweets for the latest updates.

About You

You are a seasoned freelancer with extensive experience customizing OS builds
for embedded solutions and IoT devices. You have advanced knowledge of Linux
and are comfortable jumping in and getting your hands dirty. You have
experience building Android from code and customizing the configuration,
drivers and apps that are included in the image. You have created customized
images for commercially available tablets and phones. You like tinkering with
hardware and are familiar with low-level interfaces.

You are looking for a challenging project with real potential where you can
make an impact. You have worked with global teams in different time-zones and
geographical locations.

Nice-To-Have Experience:

* contributed to building payment acceptance devices

* worked on ePOS / mPOS solutions

* created SDKs and APIs for attached devices (NFC sensor, thermal printer)

* built over-the-air OS and firmware update delivery mechanisms

* customised OS for Smart TVs

* customised OS for Smart Watches

About the Role

You will work closely with our in-house team and external partners, currently
split between London, Switzerland and Romania. You will work on porting
customized versions of Android and embedded Linux to mobile phones and
tablets, integrating the necessary drivers, libraries and daemons. You will
automate the OS image build processes to help other developers ship
functionality to end users. You will develop remote update subsystems for
software, firmware and OS.

To apply send us a CV and a cover letter to hr@ngi.systems.

------
beghbali
GRAND ROUNDS | Data Platform Engineer | San Francisco | REMOTE
[https://www.grandrounds.com/](https://www.grandrounds.com/)

We use build ETLs, Search Engines, Insight Pipelines, Warehousing and
visualization. Use BigQuery, Hive, Presto, DynamoDB, Redshift, Looker. We work
with billions of rich healthcare data points on patients, doctors and
everything in between. Particularly interested if you have hierarchical data
warehousing/data marts experience or high performance distributed search
engines. Apply online or contact me bashir at grandrounds(mention YC)

------
tyre
Seneca Systems (YC S16) is hiring! | Redwood City, CA (ONSITE) | Ruby, Elixir,
Postgres, GIS, mobile engineers |
[http://seneca.systems/careers](http://seneca.systems/careers)

We build technology to help local government employees provide outstanding
service to citizens.

Basically we're fixing cities.

Mature, values-oriented team
([http://seneca.systems/values](http://seneca.systems/values)). We love what
we do and are building products that matter!

Email chris@seneca.systems (no recruiters,
outsourcing/freelance/consultancies, or sales)

------
nathanclauss362
Los Angeles, CA -- Riot Games -- Esports/Merch Engineering Team

Engineering Manager - Merch Team Management experience: must have built at
least one strong engineering team in the 5-10 range that has shipped +
operated a live client/server product.

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Platform)- Have lead the design of,
written, shipped + operated RESTful services at large scale (>10,000,000 MUs,
>500 aQPS) Expert level in Java or Go

Tech Lead/Senior Software Engineer (Mobile) Expertise in Android and iOS

If you're interested shoot me your resume to nclauss(AT)riotgames.com

~~~
virde
Do you sponsor Visa's?

------
whitperson
Sailthru | [http://www.sailthru.com/](http://www.sailthru.com/) | New York, NY

Open Engineering Positions: Lead Data Platforms Engineer | New York, NY |
[http://grnh.se/rx3ovf1](http://grnh.se/rx3ovf1) Senior Scrum Master | New
York, NY | [http://grnh.se/kpg32i1](http://grnh.se/kpg32i1) Senior Site
Reliability Engineer | New York, NY |
[http://grnh.se/x2mu0b1](http://grnh.se/x2mu0b1)

The Sailthru Customer Retention Cloud℠ helps modern marketers at leading
retail and media companies build deeper, longer-lasting relationships with
their customers. Sailthru personalizes individual customer experiences across
digital communication channels—in email, on a brand’s website and in their
mobile applications. Sailthru-powered 1:1 relationships with consumers help
drive higher revenue, improve customer lifetime value and reduce churn.

As an engineer at Sailthru you'll be able to tackle complex challenges of
scaling architecture, dive into leading edge technologies, and have strategic
impact on architectural features in the product roadmap. For a bit more
insight into the Engineering team at Sailthru, check out our blog, Code
Carrier: [https://medium.com/code-carrier](https://medium.com/code-carrier)

------
rogik
People.ai, Inc. | Sr. Software Engineer | SF | ONSITE |
[https://people.ai](https://people.ai)

Y Combinator-Backed People.ai is Hiring Engineers to Help Us Build AI for
Better Team Management

People don’t quit their jobs, they quit their managers. Everyone has had a
manager that makes them not want to come to work. Everyone has had a manager
who regularly forces their team to chase their own tail doing meaningless
work.

Why? Because most managers manage their teams blindly. They don't hire, coach
and promote based on data. Instead, they make decisions based on their gut,
either because they don’t have the data to make better decisions or because
they don’t know how to make sense out of it.

Not anymore. At People.ai we’re helping managers make decisions about their
team based on data, not intuition.

We’re starting with sales teams because they’re a particularly notorious black
box. No manager today can definitively say what makes a “top performer” do
better than a “low performer.” People.ai is solving that by making sales
transparent and building the world’s first AI for managing sales teams.

We have a 10+ person team and are actively looking for a Senior Software
Engineer to join us. Our team needs someone with full-stack/backend
development experience as well as a deep background in Python, Linux, AWS,
REST APIs and machine learning. Salesforce API experience is a plus!

This isn’t just another job. Your input will be incredibly important as we’re
currently shifting from to a microservices architecture. You’ll have an
opportunity to make a major impact on a number of our microservices and ML/big
data infrastructure as we are turning our MVP into a massively scalable
product.

We offer a competitive salary with equity, a cool company culture, lunches and
free snacks and drinks. At this time we are unable to provide visa
sponsorship.

People.ai is located within walking distance of Caltrain in San Francisco.

Join us as we work towards quantifying people management!

Apply here:
[https://peopleai.workable.com/jobs/377022](https://peopleai.workable.com/jobs/377022)

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris | ONSITE | 6/12 months INTERNS and FULLTIME

We are looking for new colleagues to help on our free open-source software
solutions and contribute to research and industrial projects. If you are
passionate about FOSS and like one of our topics on
[http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs) get in touch!

All candidates will do a programming test followed by an interview. We're
looking for:

    
    
        - Out-of-Space Python Engineer (intern - Lille/Paris)  
    
        - Big Data/Machine Learning Developer (fulltime/intern - Lille/Munich)    
    
        - Out-of-Core PyData Engineer (fulltime/intern - Lille)   
    
        - Site Reliability Engineer (intern - Paris)    
    
        - Port the Linux Kernel to Javascript (intern - Lille/Paris)
    

About Nexedi: We are a small international team (headquarters in Lille,
France) creating free software since 2001. We run our own stack including
solutions like SlapOS (Cloud Deployment), ERP5 (Business), Wendelin (Big
Data/Machine Learning) for which we provide customization services as well as
other software products which we develop and use internally (NEO - distributed
database, jIO - cross storage JavaScript connector with offline/sync
capabilities). We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we
have no meetings. We mostly hack in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript.

------
hyperlogic
High Fidelity -- San Francisco, CA -- Fulltime, ONSITE but work from home
friendly.

High Fidelity was created in 2013, our mission is to create a new kind of
virtual reality platform. Team High Fidelity has a deep legacy of expertise in
software development, social entertainment, peer-based recognition systems,
community development, and workforce mobilization. We believe that both the
hardware and the internet infrastructure are now available to give people
around the world access to an interconnected Metaverse that will offer a broad
range of capabilities for creativity, education, exploration, and play. And by
using all of our computers together in an open shared network, we can simulate
this space at a far larger scale than would be possible by any single company
or centrally hosted system. By using a range of new hardware devices like the
Oculus Rift, HTC Vive, Samsung Gear VR, Leap Motion & Perception Neuron, the
experience of exploring these worlds can be incredibly immersive and the
interaction with others lifelike and emotional.

We are looking for software engineers with solid experience in C++ and
Javascript to help us build the Metaverse. Openings can be viewed at
[http://highfidelity.com/jobs](http://highfidelity.com/jobs). To apply, email
us your resume or LinkedIn profile. Sample code and links to things you’ve
built are most welcome. hiring@highfidelity.io

------
gantengx
Eyeota | [https://www.eyeota.com](https://www.eyeota.com) | Singapore |
Fulltime | ONSITE | VISA

What we do: Eyeota is the global leader for audience data with over 2 billion
unique profiles. Eyeota provides marketers with the data they need to reach
the right online audiences and cut campaign waste whilst also enabling
publishers to monetize their audiences more widely. In addition, our data
delivers deep audience insight to both marketers and online publishers to help
them understand their customers in a new way – as human beings. Eyeota
supplies third party audience data to all major global and regional ad buying
platforms, trading desks, DSPs, DMPs and ad networks. The company was founded
in 2010 and has offices in Berlin, London, Melbourne, New York, Singapore,
Sydney and Tokyo.

Who we're looking for: Full stack developer to join our team in Singapore. In
this role, you will be working in close collaboration with a team of highly
empowered, experienced developers who are building a high-performance, highly
scaled global platform.

Some of the technologies that we use: Java, Clojure, Apache Cassandra,
ElasticSearch, Kafka, Ember.js, Ansible

To apply:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/229867955?pathWildcar...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/cap/view/229867955?pathWildcard=229867955&trk=job_capjs)
or drop a comment

~~~
gantengx
By the way, would be great if anyone who is applying to drop a comment here,
so we can filter out non-HN applicants

~~~
leishulang
Hello there, I think Singapore is hot! (Pun intended)

Location: Guangzhou China and/or Vancouver, Canada (Flying man) Willing to
relocate: Yes Technologies: Interested in: Clojure, ClojureScript, Core Java,
Reagent/OM, Machine Learning. I personally love functional programming style.
But JVM is also awesome. So ... Clojure!

Resume/CV:
[https://www.overleaf.com/read/ymjbknwrdsnt](https://www.overleaf.com/read/ymjbknwrdsnt)
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gzmask](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/gzmask) Email:
gzmask@gmail.com

------
myquickcloud
MyQuickCloud | Lead Full-stack Developer | London (UK) | OnSite (full time)

We’re looking for a Lead Developer with 2-5 years experience in a similar role
to join our London Dev Team.

Responsibilities * Designing the next generation of our infrastructure *
Developing and testing RESTful APIs * Developing a pioneering muti-platform UX
using HTML5, CSS3, Javascript & Angular.js * Assuming the maintenance (and
improvements!) of the existing infrastructure * Managing the development and
staging environments * Managing and overviewing SCRUM sprints * Working on
Linux and Windows servers * Implementing Continuous Integration and deployment
automation strategies * Brainstorming like there’s no tomorrow and bringing
new ideas to the table

Desired Skills * Passionate love for programming in multiple languages (incl.
Java and Javascript) * Prior experience working with a RESTful framework (e.g.
Jersey) * Knowledge of an Authorization framework (e.g. OAuth or Apache Shiro)
* Well-versed in Javascript web application frameworks * Experienced use and
configuration of Apache and Tomcat for production use * Strong interest in
Linux and MySQL * Ability to work with Maven, Subversion, Jenkins CI *
Familiar with SCRUM methodology and tools (Atlassian JIRA,…) * No fear in
using the Command Line for SSH * Agile and multi-tasking beast!

Please send your resume and cover letter to jobs@myquickcloud.com, and read
more at [http://www.myquickcloud.com](http://www.myquickcloud.com)

------
BAMBuilder
BAM Builder Advertising & Marketing Inc. | Toronto, ON | Full-Time | ONSITE

As a Senior Front End Developer, you’ll be responsible for the coding,
deployment, maintenance of, and updates to our clients’ turn key digital
systems including e-Commerce websites, eBlasts, Retail Kiosks, Site Plan
tables with integrated functionality, and Tablet & App development. You will
build and test robust, innovative, responsive, accessible, and informative
websites and applications to ensure optimal performance, greater user
experience, and visibility across multiple browsers/devices using on-trend
technologies according to best practices. In a leadership role, you will
support, instruct and mentor Junior Web Developers with website updates &
eBlast development.

REQUIREMENTS - 7+ years Web Developer experience, HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery,
Bootstrap, Angular or React, SaaS or Less and Adobe Creative Suite, experience
with website, eBlast and kiosk development, knowledge of Version Control
systems such as Git/GitHub or BitBucket, experience with eCommerce web-based
platforms, email coding, testing & development (MailChimp, Campaign Monitor),
Marketing Automation Software, knowledge of IE9+, Safari, Firefox, iOS &
Android browser specific compatibility issues, knowledge of testing
methodologies & software development life cycle (SDLC), and an understanding
of web analytics.

Apply by email to: hello@callbam.net :)

------
gjreda
Sprout Social | Sr. Data Analyst | Chicago, IL |
[http://sproutsocial.com/](http://sproutsocial.com/)

Sprout Social builds social media software that is used by more than 17,000
brands around the world. Companies like Adobe, Pivotal Labs, Google, Marvel,
and Evernote rely on Sprout to create stronger relationships with their
customers through social media.

    
    
        About the role
        --------------
        - The role is cross-functional and will work extensively with our Data Science, Marketing, and Optimization teams.
        - Our Data Science team uses Python and its data stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, airflow, etc.), but we like R users too.
    
        Responsibilities
        ----------------
        - Use rigorous analysis, statistics, and a good deal of consideration to help us think about our funnel.
        - Plan, analyze, and report out on split testing experiments.
        - Use data to inform and influence product roadmaps and departmental goals.
        - Build tools to help us make better decisions and automate analyses.
        - Conduct research to surface new opportunities and understanding.
    

We're also hiring for a variety of other engineering and non-engineering
roles: [http://sproutsocial.com/careers/open-
positions](http://sproutsocial.com/careers/open-positions)

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Python Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

Are you a Back-End Developer with extensive Python experience? Do you
particularly enjoy working with amazing people, having fun at work and
building something awesome? If so, this role may just be a fit.

As a senior developer you will work as a part of the team that builds a next-
generation application for business travel.

On a day-to-day basis you will work with our product team to design, architect
and implement the back-end of our product. Your code will run fast,
efficiently and will never break.

This position involves:

System architecture design, implementation and testing. Product development in
Python and Django of a travel related web-based product. Integrations between
our product to 3rd party APIs. Work in Agile environment with strong attention
to a well-documented code, unit testing and continuous integration. Being able
to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a subject matter expert.

What do we offer? Competitive compensation including base salary, bonus and
equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and flexible working hours.
This position requires full-time, in-house work in Barcelona, Spain. We can
help with relocation from anywhere in the world. English is the official
language at the office. No prior knowledge of Spanish is required. The link to
apply is [http://bit.ly/sr-python](http://bit.ly/sr-python)

------
andrewzk
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite or Remote

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Embedded Linux Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/embedded-linux-engineer))

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer))

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer))

* Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer))

* Senior QA Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-qa-engineer))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software
([http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-
airtame/](http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-airtame/)). Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

You can read a bit about our values on our Company Culture Trello Board:
[https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-
airtame](https://trello.com/b/ZXs2YYy6/culture-airtame)

Send an email to tech-jobs@airtame.com if you're interested. We can sponsor
work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
tjlivesey
Thriva | Frontend engineer, Fullstack engineer | London | ONSITE
[https://thriva.co](https://thriva.co)

We are on a mission to empower people to take control of their health. We’ve
started by making the most valuable internal health data accessible and we’ve
built a platform on top of a slick home blood test service. That's just the
start. We’re a growing team of tech, product, marketing and medical people
with fantastic investors. I've worked with some great people who I've found
through HN so please get in touch if you are interested or want to hear more.

We are looking for people who want to build world-class products and
understands how technology can help achieve this. You’ll be excited about
joining a small team where you’ll have a big impact on stuff that gets built
and you’ll be shipping production code regularly. We are a serious business
but we like to laugh and don’t take ourselves too seriously.

We are looking for a frontend and fullstack engineer but if you don't quite
fit into either of these categories, please get in touch anyway.

Technologies we currently use:

    
    
       - Vue.js, React, SCSS, HTML  
       - Ruby, Rails    
       - PostgreSQL, Redis, RabbitMQ   
       - Heroku, AWS
    

More info here: [https://thriva.workable.com](https://thriva.workable.com) or
get in touch with me directly: tom at thriva.co

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco | ONSITE

Looking for Android, Site Reliability, Full-Stack, and Machine Learning
engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every quarter we have one week of open time for you to
spend becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis,
Python, nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, ES6, Swift, and a few more
things.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high. You can go to
www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

------
rodet
IBM Design | Front End Developers | Boeblingen (near Stuttgart, Germany) |
ONSITE, FULLTIME

We are looking for front end developers in our Design Studio. We're building
the next generation of products for our Analytics brand.

You'll be working with designers and other front end developers to build
prototypes of designs, work on component libraries, websites, web apps,
animations... You'll also have the ability to do side activities like filming,
or photography.

We expect skills in git, JavaScript (vanilla if possible), Node.js and CSS.
Additional front end skills like SVG are a plus, and an existing knowledge of
design a big advantage - interest for the design topic is expected.

Our development lab is one of the biggest development sites of IBM in Europe
with around 1500 people. And we have great coffee :)

We'd be happy to hear from you. You can apply from there:
[https://www.ibm.com/design/careers.shtml](https://www.ibm.com/design/careers.shtml)

If you want more information on the job description, please look at
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/222758397](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/222758397)
(junior) and
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/222756782](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/222756782)
(senior).

------
JulietOS
Optra Scan, Inc. is looking for a Director of Business Development who has a
background in biomedical or life science and sales. We are located in
Sunnyvale, California. Please email to juliet@optrascan.com if interested.
Please see below job description/requirement. The right candidate will be
holding office in our Sunnyvale office.

Job Description: Job Title: Director of Business Development Full time hours
Job Requirements: • Exposure in life science and healthcare informatics • Must
have good communication skills • Positive, service-oriented personality •
Willingness to travel • Proven technology skills, outstanding interpersonal
abilities, and strong written and verbal communication skills • At least 5
years of experience in Pre-sales/Sales/Business Development • Industry
experience preferred in sales or consulting but not required • Bachelor’s
degree or a combination of education and experience/exposure in life sciences,
information systems or business administration. Master degree is a plus.

Job Description: • Providing demonstrations and collaborate with the sales
support or account team by acting as technical experts in customer
presentations. • Ability to gather technical requirements to meet client goals
and act as liaison between the organization’s sales/business development and
technical groups. • Respond to requests for information or requests for
proposals from customers, supplying the technical details of proposed
solutions. • Coordinates with Technical team • Understanding user requirements
and giving customer demonstrations

------
dpausp
Technische Universität München | Frontend, Backend Developer | Munich, Germany
| FULL-TIME, PART-TIME

We are a small software development group at the University Library of the
Technische Universität München (TUM, Technical University Of Munich) working
on tools that facilitate research and publication of research results. Our
main product is the university publication server which is written in Python.
We are looking for full stack, backend or frontend developers to improve our
tools and the open source libraries we depend on. You will have the
opportunity to work with researchers from our university or other universities
that use our software. There are no strict experience requirements but you
should have the desire and ability to learn new things. Some knowledge of web
development, user interface design, Git, DevOps, testing or other things
mentioned below would be great. Part-time employment is possible.

Things that we like:

* Free Software * Python * SQLAlchemy * Flask * PostgreSQL * Nginx * Linux, especially NixOS * ElasticSearch

Things we want to try out in the near future:

* Elm and other JS alternatives like Typescript or Transcrypt * React * your own ideas?

Hiring process: We won't put you through whiteboard coding sessions or
multiple interviews. Instead, we'd like to talk about projects and write some
code together. Good contributions to open source projects are a big plus.

Please contact me at tobias.stenzel@tum.de for more information.

------
ecsa
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Europe, World | Software
Engineer, ML/Algorithm / ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE Our aim is to
transform finance. We are building tools for people to operate new network
technologies that will produce a radically different economy. Our first
product is Sherwood. A new blockchain based crowdfinance service. Sherwood is
a social platform for the easy creation, use and tailoring of smart peer-to-
peer financial instruments and agreements that leverage the power of the
Ethereum blockchain to create secure, modular and novel interactions within
and across networks of users at every scale. Sherwood enables entirely new
ways of opening joint opportunities, sharing stakes and ownerships, risks and
rewards, generating a new palette of financial/social relationships. It is a
place for rapid building & deployment of little DAOs. Looking for: Full stack
developer, JavaScript, with knowledge on Angular, Django (Python), and MySQL
appreciated. We also have more financial instruments technology in the money
market and capital market space in the pipeline. Candidates with experience of
financial algorithm (or just algorithm) are encouraged too.
[http://ecsa.io](http://ecsa.io) | Contact: vienna@ecsa.io

------
krytenboot
Rakuten | Software Engineer | Setagaya, Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE | Full Time

Tech: Java, Spring Boot, Docker, Kubernetes, MQ messaging, Google Container
Engine.

Seeking experienced server side engineers to develop backend services for
smart device applications. Full description and application process here:
[https://jobs.rakuten.careers/careersection/rakuten_ext_cs/jo...](https://jobs.rakuten.careers/careersection/rakuten_ext_cs/jobdetail.ftl?job=00002293)

------
shum1
Aurora Solar | WebGL Graphics, Frontend, Backend Engineer | Palo Alto, CA |
[http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) Onsite, Full-Time,
Interns, H1B

We are building the software platform that powers the the solar industry. Our
clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to a future of
sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar installations.
Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more efficiently.
Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner’s
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. Installers have used our
software to close hundreds of millions of dollars in solar sales, and we
continue to strive towards making solar energy more widely available.

Please check our openings on
[http://www.aurorasolar.com/careers](http://www.aurorasolar.com/careers)

Frontend Techstack: Ember, Coffee/Javascript, Three.js, WebGL

Backend Techstack: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Python

If you're interested in working with us, email me at jshum@aurorasolar.com.
Mention you’re from HN and let me know what you’ve been working on lately.

------
ashaiber
T-REX Group | Full-Stack dev, QA, Product Owner | Tel Aviv, Israel | Onsite
[http://www.trexgroup.com/](http://www.trexgroup.com/)

We are a Fintech startup focused on the renewable energy finance market, with
some of the largest financial institutions in the U.S. using our risk
analytics platform.

We are expanding our development team in Tel-Aviv as our platform is getting
traction and post our recent Series B funding.

Our stack is Python / Django / BackboneJS / SaaS / PostgreSql / AWS and we
have some great challenges ahead of us as we begin integrating large datasets
from our customers.

Our open positions:

[http://www.trexgroup.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/08/Product-...](http://www.trexgroup.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/08/Product-Owner.pdf)

[http://www.trexgroup.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/05/2016-01-...](http://www.trexgroup.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/05/2016-01-Senior-Full-Stack-Developer-1.pdf)

[http://www.trexgroup.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/12/2016-01-...](http://www.trexgroup.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/12/2016-01-Senior-Software-QA-Analyst.pdf)

Email us at jobs.il@trexgroup.com

------
nahyunk
John Hancock Digital | Team Lead/Principal Engineer & Full Stack Developer
(Ruby on Rails) & QA Engineer & UX Researcher/Designer | San Francisco, CA |
FULL TIME | ONSITE

John Hancock Digital uses machine learning, mobile chat innovation and
automated money management to help millions of families better manage their
finances. Our team has the impact and excitement of a startup with the
resources and stability of a Fortune 500 company.

We are finishing an MVP and starting to refresh the product using Swift and
Ruby/Rails. Our work involves complex integrations with leading aggregation
and clearing providers to enable real-time money movement, portfolio
management and intelligent financial guidance.

We are currently looking to grow our team and are looking for experienced Team
Lead/Principal Engineer, Full Stack Developer (Ruby on Rails), QA Engineer,
and a UX Researcher/Designer. Join us as we redefine what’s possible on
mobile.

Find more information here [https://angel.co/john-hancock-
digital](https://angel.co/john-hancock-digital) or
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com/) Or
feel free to directly get in touch with me, Nahyun (Team Operations) here:
nahyun@johnhancockdigital.com. Let's chat!

------
DonPellegrino
Nordam Group | Fullstack Software Developer | Tulsa, OK | Onsite (relocation
available)

We’re an independent development team inside The NORDAM Group building a brand
new public web service. The aerospace industry we’re modernizing has yet to
fully benefit from the data revolution. We pride ourselves on our “startup”
approach: we leverage modern technologies and methodologies and we prefer
results over tradition. By being a totally separate unit in a large
corporation, we benefit from its support and extensive business network,
without all the downsides that come with software development at larger
companies.

Our product needs to handle information at scale, safely. We deal with items
often worth tens of thousands of dollars or more. We do things the right way
from the first time - cutting corners is not worth it in our case.

You know Ruby inside and out, both the pretty and the ugly. You can tell when
a piece of code will be inefficient just by looking at it and you know how to
optimize it. However, you are not married to any programming language and
would welcome the opportunity to learn a new one on the job with open arms.

As an early dev hire, you will be in a unique position to work on virtually
all aspects of our product and have a strong voice in product and technology
strategy. This position is a great opportunity for a smart and ambitious
developer to advance their career and have a major impact on a large,
important and clean project

Contact me at simon.grondin@outlook.com and I'll put you in touch with the
right people.

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-Time ONSITE |
[https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs](https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs)

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points,
phones, and security cameras! Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both
worlds - job stability and benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki
magic of remaining like a SF startup in structure and culture. Meraki
Engineers hack the full stack. You own your projects from start to finish and
you have a lot of say in what project to tackle next! We're hiring across all
teams:

    
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Web: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#48453
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Networked Systems: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#194290
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Platform: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#50444
    
       * Software Engineer, Test: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#53181
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website, thanks.

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On Site

We create products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from our CEO's TED Talk:
[https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_b...](https://www.ted.com/talks/rajiv_maheswaran_the_math_behind_basketball_s_wildest_moves?language=en)

As well as our other videos:
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/)

Engineering roles:

IT / Hardware / Systems Technician, Video Systems Engineer, Mid/Sr Full-Stack
Engineer, Sr UI/UX Engineers, DevOps Engineer, Machine Learning Software
Engineer (a strong SE fundamentals and experience (as a generalization, not a
pure data scientist)). CV positions in Lausanne.

Creative roles:

Creative Director, UI / UX Designer, Motion Designer, Animator,
Producer/Editor

You can apply via
[https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum](https://jobs.lever.co/secondspectrum).
I'm happy to answer any questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
RocketFuelInc
Rocket Fuel
([https://www.rocketfuel.com/careers](https://www.rocketfuel.com/careers)) is
hiring engineers ONSITE in Redwood City (Bay Area), Seattle, and South
Norwalk. Looking for senior engineers to join our Artificial Intelligence,
Server Infrastructure, Data Infrastructure, Web Applications, QA, and Ground
Control teams.

We process 150 Billion bid requests per day - that’s more than 1.7 million per
second and 43 times the number of searches run on Google in a day! Want to
know how we do this?

Check out what it's like to be an engineer at Rocket Fuel here:
[https://vimeo.com/141842885](https://vimeo.com/141842885)

Rocket Fuel is a leading programmatic marketing platform that learns. Through
artificial intelligence at big data scale, we optimize performance, awareness,
and lift across channels for agencies and marketers. At over 1,000 employees
strong, our bold and innovative team continues to reach new frontiers while
fueling incredible success for our customers.

If you're interested in any of our openings found here
([https://www.rocketfuel.com/careers](https://www.rocketfuel.com/careers))
please send us your resume and roles you're interested in to
recruiting@rocketfuelinc.com.

~~~
doublerebel
FYI the contact link in the root body is missing the .html extension and
redirects to the homepage. The header link for Contact has the extension and
does get to the contact page. Looks like you have a great product, but I think
my few-person startup is too small for your target market.

------
k_donald
Bloomberg * New York City * Full Time * Onsite

Feeds Infrastructure - We deliver the world's most reliable, timely and
accurate financial data. To do this, we write high performance, well-factored,
scalable and testable code that more than 4,500 developers rely on to provide
the core foundation and data required for their applications. We're hiring
experienced C++ engineers - apply at
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/55314](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/55314)
if you want to join us.

Note that I represent just one group at Bloomberg. There are tons of other
opportunities available and I’m willing to help you search for the right spot
in the company. You can search for all our job openings at
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/search](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/search)
or submit your resume to
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/55054](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/55054)
and a recruiter will help you find a team that matches your skillset and
interests.

Please email me at kdonald1@bloomberg.net with any further questions (put
hackernews in the subject line to help me find them).

------
nichol4s
Surfly | Software Developer | Amsterdam, NL | VISA
[https://surfly.com](https://surfly.com)

We're looking for a Javascript / Python engineer with deep knowledge about the
web (caches, proxies, event loops, browser rendering). What we do goes far
beyond regular web development. Our stack includes: Redis, MemSQL, Varnish,
ATS, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      - Upto €65K
      - We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
      - Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      - Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      - Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      - We'll help with VISA and relocation
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

About Us

We're a small team (< 10), have a great product and are getting some good
traction with revenue. We are focussed but try to stay pragmatic. We are
driven but have a relaxed and healthy work atmosphere. The coming few years
are going to be great for Surfly, come join us! Please apply here:
[http://jobs.surfly.com/o/fullstack-developer-
amsterdam](http://jobs.surfly.com/o/fullstack-developer-amsterdam)

------
tkho
Imagen Technologies | Head of Business and Clinical Operations / Senior
Computer Vision Research Scientist / Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY |
Full-time | Onsite

Imagen is creating a world without diagnostic errors. Our initial focus is on
building AI-based software that can detect clinically-meaningful pathologies
within medical images. Imagen’s long-term vision is to keep patients healthy
by delivering novel insights to support early disease identification and
improved patient management across episodes of care.

Briefly on the roles:

Head of Business and Clinical Operations - Responsible for scaling and
managing our large clinical team and owning key day-to-day priorities around
finance, talent, and operations.

Senior Computer Vision Research Scientist - Build advanced machine learning
models for detection, localization, and segmentation to provide automated
diagnoses of medical imagery. We strongly encourage our scientists to publish
their research and regularly travel to conferences.

Senior Software Engineer - Work closely with our clinicians and product to
define and build web applications, manage our large and growing dataset, and
streamline machine learning processes.

I’m an engineer at Imagen, and love the mission and people. Feel free to reach
out, contact info in profile.

[https://jobs.lever.co/imagen](https://jobs.lever.co/imagen)

------
SteffenEnni
FR8 Revolution Inc | Oakland, CA | ONSITE | UI/UX Engineer, Front End Engineer
and Back End Engineer | Full-time

Hi, I'm Steffen Enni, VP Engineering at FR8 Revolution Inc. We’re providing
the $700B truck freight industry with a new and powerful way to help fleets
fill their trucks, shippers track loads in real-time and drivers gain some
control over their lives and careers. We recently raised an $8.5 million
Series A round of funding and are excited to be growing our team so we can
bring new solutions to an industry that literally drives our economy.

We're hiring experienced front end / full-stack / back end engineers to help
build our product vision. Our front-end stack is React, MobX, Material-UI,
Jest+Enzyme on top of an api layer using Express/Node.js sitting in front of a
set of micro services built with Dropwizard, Java, Docker, Swagger. (See more
on
[http://stackshare.io/fr8-revolution/fr8-revolution](http://stackshare.io/fr8-revolution/fr8-revolution))

For more information have a look at our job openings at
[http://www.fr8.guru/jobs](http://www.fr8.guru/jobs). Interested? Feel free to
contact me {steffen at fr8revolution.com}, I'd like learn about your recent
accomplishments.

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15) | Senior Full-Stack & Backend Engineers | Burlingame, CA |
ONSITE REMOTE
[https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

* Senior Backend Engineer: build microservices to interconnect accounting software & work on our webapp's backend (Python/Django)

* Senior Full Stack Engineer: work with our frontend stack (React/ES6) & our backend stack (Python/Django)

* Apply to any of these roles here: [https://www.tesorio.com/careers/](https://www.tesorio.com/careers/)

Tesorio is a Y Combinator-backed startup that is building the next-generation
of business finance & transactions. In the same way that Stripe modernized
payment processing, we want to do the same but for business finance.

We are developing machine learning algorithms to understand business cash
needs, predictive algorithms to forecast future cash flow, and a sleek UI/UX
to make our products enjoyable to work with.

We raised a seed round led by top investors including First Round Capital
(Uber + Warby Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft), Fuel Capital (Layer
+ CoreOS), Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures (early Facebook team),
Hillsven Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail, YC
Partner).

------
rocam
MeilleursAgents | Paris, France | Full time | Onsite | French proficiency
needed | [https://www.meilleursagents.com](https://www.meilleursagents.com)
MeilleursAgents is building the leading real estate marketplace dedicated to
empowering consumers with data and knowledge around the place they call home,
and connecting them with the best local professionals who can help.

We use a modern stack of JS, React, Python and Flask. It does not matter if
you know our stack or not, if you love to learn you'll fit right in -
PHP/Ruby/Perl developers welcome. We have a lot of new projects and are always
looking for people to work with us.

Full Stack Engineer | Experienced with building and consuming REST APIs to
build user interfaces, good eye for user experience and product

Junior Frontend Engineer | A whole lot of Javascript, good eye for user
experience and product.

Backend Engineer | Experienced with building Rest APIs and consumer-facing
websites.

Backend Intern | Build a product from scratch with the help of our product and
development team.

Infrastructure Engineer | Experienced with building scalable infrastructure
for high-traffic websites and setting up development environments. We are
using Google Cloud Platform.

Interview process: phone screen + phone call/onsite interview to get to know
each other + half a day onsite to code and to get to know our team

If you're interested please reach out to recrutement@meilleursagents.com

------
shell_r
Blueprint Consulting Services | Bellevue, WA | ONSITE | VISA | Full-time |
Scala Developers | Spark Developers

Who is Blueprint? www.BPCS.com

Blueprint Consulting Services is a group of solution minded thinkers changing
the face of consulting in Bellevue, WA. We follow a Mission, Vision, and Core
Values that allow us to function as a collaborative unit.

Who are you? You thrive in trailblazing new technology, enjoy working with
technical teams on big problems, and are a self-directed learner. You are a
technical expert with an entrepreneurial drive and passion for customer
success.

As a developer, you will be part of a core team designing and building an
enterprise grade big data processing platform, designing and building proof of
concepts, and comparing/contrasting technology alternatives. You will stretch
products and services to their limit and have direct interaction with one of
the largest technology companies in the world.

Minimum Qualifications

    
    
          5+ years production Java experience
          2+ years production experience with Hadoop ecosystem
          1+ years production Scala experience
          1+ year experience using Apache Spark with a good understanding of Spark’s RDD, DataFrames and Datasets API’s
          Experience in deploying, troubleshooting, and debugging production Spark jobs
    

We have a robust benefits package offering medical, dental, vision, 401K, PTO,
paid holidays, education reimbursement as well as company events throughout
the year.

Reach out to Chris Carter, Engineer Lead Chris@bpcs.com

~~~
shell_r
Amending this contact email: please reach out to Chris Carter, Lead Engineer
at Ccarter@BPCS.com.

This opportunity will welcome Senior Devs working ONSITE or REMOTE.

------
ishi
INFINIDAT | Python Developer | Herzliya, Israel |
[http://www.infinidat.com/](http://www.infinidat.com/)

In this role you will build applications and infrastructure for our customers,
partners and internal teams. Those applications can range from massive testing
infrastructure, through complicated distributed systems to stand-alone web
applications and plug-ins for 3rd-party enterprise applications.

The majority of development is in Python but some of it is in C/C++, Java,
JavaScript and other languages. You will use a wide range of operating
systems, technologies and architectures. INFINIDAT is growing and we have
openings for Python developers on multiple teams.

Required Skills & Experience:

Proven experience in Python: the words generators, decorators and partials
should not surprise you. Very strong in one or more of the following: System
programming; Network programming and/or development of distributed systems;
Automation for system / integration tests; System administration; Web
development.

Fast learner who is eager to face new technological challenges and come up
with innovative solutions. Curious to learn how things really work. Excellent
teamwork and interpersonal communication skills.

Preferred Qualifications:

Deep knowledge of enterprise storage environments. Involvement in open source
projects: Github profile or link to open source work. Experience with
continuous integration and delivery. Experience with test-driven development.

------
zds
Codecademy | ONSITE | Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY

We’re looking for a versatile full-stack senior software engineer who bring
new ideas and experience from new areas, such as including information
retrieval, distributed computing, large-scale system design, networking and
data storage, graphics, artificial intelligence, natural language processing,
UI design and mobile.

As a senior software engineer, you will help lead projects critical to
Codecademy’s needs with opportunities to switch projects as you and our fast-
paced business grow and evolve. We need our engineers to be versatile, display
leadership qualities and be enthusiastic about tackling new problems across
the full-stack as we continue to push technology forward.

Codecademy’s team is passionate about teaching technical skills to millions of
people across the world, and building the best online learning environment. If
you value creating polished digital experiences, building scalable systems,
and understanding customer and business needs to create awesome web and mobile
products, Codecademy is the place for you!

Message me at zach@codecademy.com (Cofounder and CEO) or apply here:
[https://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/senior-software-
engine](https://www.codecademy.com/about/jobs/senior-software-engine)

------
energysavvy
EnergySavvy | Software Engineer & more | Seattle & Cambridge| Onsite

EnergySavvy is on a mission to help utilities transform their customer
experience and operations. We do this through improving energy-efficiency,
adding more solar, and addressing the challenges of having electric vehicles
on the grid, and more.

To give you a sense of our favorite technologies, our team works with Flask,
Python, React, Mercurial, and PostgreSQL, but we don’t expect you to walk in
the door knowing them.

We’re hiring for a few key roles in our Cambridge and Seattle offices:

Software Engineer (Seattle): [http://bit.ly/2g0G2CX](http://bit.ly/2g0G2CX)

Software Engineer (Cambridge): [http://bit.ly/2gRUAE6](http://bit.ly/2gRUAE6)

Senior Software Engineer (Seattle):
[http://bit.ly/2exUPU3](http://bit.ly/2exUPU3)

Technical Program Manager - Platform Services (Seattle):
[http://bit.ly/2exWgSp](http://bit.ly/2exWgSp)

Senior Finance Manager (Seattle):
[http://bit.ly/2f5kBys](http://bit.ly/2f5kBys)

In House Counsel - Part Time (Seattle):
[http://bit.ly/2gs4nDJ](http://bit.ly/2gs4nDJ)

Email christine at energysavvy.com to find out more or apply online.

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, DevOps, iOS, Android | H1B Transfers
OK | ONSITE Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make
healthy behavior change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for
software engineers on all our stack to join our growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

DevOps Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267353)

Android Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/267369)

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Front End Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/266693)

------
sshumaker
Credit Karma | San Francisco and Los Angeles| Full Time, Onsite |
[https://creditkarma.com](https://creditkarma.com)

Credit Karma's mission is to make financial progress possible for everyone. We
have over 60 million US members and are a true mission-oriented business, a
rare case where our incentives are aligned with our users - we succeed by
helping our members attain financial progress.

We've been growing rapidly over the past few years (hypergrowth) and are
hiring across a wide range of positions. On the backend side, we are moving to
Scala-based microservices using finagle and Thrift, and as well as GraphQL on
node.js. Our native iOS and Android apps are #1 in finance (with a 5 star
rating on the App Store) and we're rebuilding our website in React + Redux.
Our data teams use Kafka, Spark and BigQuery among other technologies.

If you're motivated by growth and impact Credit Karma is probably the best
place to work in tech today. We have solved product / market fit and
distribution, but compared to our peer unicorns there is still so much work to
do. If you look at the gap between our product today and what we are well-
positioned to become - the main touchpoint for consumer finance - there is
tons of opportunity for people joining now to take on responsibility and
ownership and have a meaningful impact.

Feel free to reach out to me personally (scott.shumaker at creditkarma dot
com) or visit:
[https://www.creditkarma.com/careers](https://www.creditkarma.com/careers)

------
november84
Position:Front-End Engineers OR Back-End Engineers | Alar Software | Chicago,
IL | Full-time, ONSITE | Salary range: $100,000.00 - $160,000.00 + options
based on experience

Please email resumes to hiring@alar.net

We’re aiming to aggregate logistics data to enable customers to operate more
efficiently and connect them with other logistics companies. We believe we’re
on to something big, but to get there we’re working through end-to-end complex
problems in a complex and old-fashioned domain. We’re taking an unconventional
approach (event sourcing with a twist and a touch of farmville) and dealing
with big data to boot.

 _FRONT-END POSITION_

Logistics software is notorious for overloading users with information, which
requires a masters in spaghetti science to understand. Complexity in
enterprise software is unavoidable, but we believe the end user shouldn’t have
to jump through hoops to manage it. This may seem simple, but logistics is
filled with antiquated processes and users.

 _Front-end stack:_ Built using a combination of AngularJS, Twitter Bootstrap
and ASP.NET MVC, but in no way are you limited to these solutions.

 _BACK-END POSITION_

This isn’t a run of the mill MVC app and requires solving performance and
scalability problems in distributed systems using combined data from many
sources.

 _Back-end stack:_ Scala with a bit of postgres, some simple mongo for non-
critical functions.

------
klangdon
Play Impossible |
[https://www.playimpossible.com](https://www.playimpossible.com) | Lewisburg,
PA | Sr. Mobile App Developer | Full-time | REMOTE

Play Impossible is an active play company that injects digital magic into
games and sports. In early 2017, we are launching the Gameball, a multi sport
smart ball with accompanying mobile games. Play Impossible is looking to grow
it’s team of talented individuals excited to build a real-world product that
motivates kids, and adults, to get up off the couch.

Watch our first product video at
[https://www.playimpossible.com](https://www.playimpossible.com)

Play Impossible is seeking a talented Android and iOS developer to build
mobile apps that will connect with our wireless products. The developer will
be responsible for the prototyping, architecture, implementation, and
deployment of native applications that are functional, beautiful, and fun. The
position will report to our Chief Technology Officer and work closely with our
user experience designer, firmware developer, and electrical engineer.

Developers will be allowed to work remotely, but will be required to regularly
meet at the Play Impossible research and development offices in Lewisburg,
Pennsylvania.

Full job description at:
[https://www.playimpossible.com/team/SrMobileDevDescription.p...](https://www.playimpossible.com/team/SrMobileDevDescription.pdf)

Apply by email to kevin at company website.

------
anton_y
Coboc | Embedded Software Engineer C/IoT/E-Bikes | Heidelberg | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME

We are developing, producing and selling electric bikes of a new kind. They
stand out by a award winning design, light weight, unique usability and a
fully integrated drive system that we develop completely in house including
motor control, battery management and bluetooth connectivity. We are selling
these for the fourth year now and need support to expand our technological
lead.

At coboc you will: * Architect, implement embedded software in C for our
integrated drive system * Develop new features in short development cycles
with quick product integration * Evaluate new technologies and streamline our
development process

Technology Stack: * Embedded C, Python * Linux, Eclipse, MPLabX, MATLAB,
Bitbucket (GIT, Mercurial) * TDD: Unity, CMock * Microchip dsPIC,
Atmel/Arduino, ARM Cortex-M * Slack, Trello, Confluence

What you should bring: * Degree in information technology, electronical
Engineering or similar * At least 3 years of work experience in electronics
development, testing and troubleshooting * Strong knowledge of embedded C or
C++ for programming microcontrollersleshooting * Collaborate with the team,
and also possess the ability to work autonomously * Speaking German fluently

Interested? Please write to anton[at]coboc[dot]biz | www.coboc.biz/jobs

------
dekobon
Joyent | San Francisco or Seattle (Remote Possible)

Senior Solutions Engineer

Qualifications

6+ years experience developing software and experience working in more than
one language, one of which is Java (Node.js and Golang experience a plus)
Experience in deploying and maintaining applications and systems with one or
more infrastructure automation and configuration management tools (e.g.: Chef,
Puppet, Terraform, Packer, Ansible) Awareness of Docker and trends in modern
applications and operations, including schedulers or orchestrators (e.g.,
Kubernetes, Mesos, Nomad, etc.) Experience deploying and managing both noSQL
databases (e.g., Cassandra) and SQL databases (e.g., MySQL) in production
Experience designing the architecture of a multi-service application and have
helped maintain it in an enterprise setting Experience with AWS core IaaS
services (EC2, S3, DynamoDB, VPC) Familiarity with Triton and Manta products
Contributed to an open source project Willingness to travel 1-2 weeks per
month. Occasional extended trips.

Added Bonus

Fluent in English and Korean Experience with Node.js and JVM languages Hands
on experience using Docker Experience working within a global multi-national
corporation About Joyent Joyent delivers container-native infrastructure,
offering organizations high-performance, yet simple public cloud and private
cloud software solutions for today’s demanding real-time web and mobile
applications.

Please send an email to jobs@joyent.com with a brief introduction, a copy of
your resume and (optionally) a link to your profile on LinkedIn.

------
sl4yt1m3
Teachers Pay Teachers | Engineers, Product Managers, Product Designers | NYC |
Full-Time

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)).

Our engineering culture focuses on Fearless Development
([http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-
fe...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/2015/10/11/the-fear-of-
breaking-things.html)), curiosity, learning, and autonomy.

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
ryan.s@teacherspayteachers.com or check out our careers page
([https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/Careers)).

------
HawkWilson
Full Stack Developer | Social Nature | Vancouver, BC (onsite) |
www.socialnature.com

Social Nature is making waves with our people-powered marketing vision (people
trust friends not ads) and commitment to only promoting brands with natural
products. We are a small and mighty team where everything you do will have an
immediate impact on those around you. You'll get to work closely with our
customers, invent new ways to integrate with social channels, and wrangle
extremely big data as we build and grow our intelligent platform.

We're looking for a full stack developer who is comfortable working on a
product that is consumer-facing in the front while integration and data-heavy
on the back. A basic grasp of UX and UI design principles will come in handy
along with a solid foundation in algorithms, data structures and design
patterns. More than anything we want people who love what they do, have
opinions and get excited about software.

Bonus points for experience with any or all of the tools in our stack:
Angular.js, ASP.NET MVC, Node.js, SASS, Foundation, jQuery, PostgreSQL,
AWS+ElasticBeanstalk.

Check us out and apply at [https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-
stack-develope...](https://www.socialnature.com/careers?job=full-stack-
developer-full-time-vancouver)

------
Kaedon
ChowNow | Los Angeles, CA (Playa Vista) | Full Time | Onsite |
[https://www.chownow.com/](https://www.chownow.com/)

At ChowNow, we build online ordering systems for our over 4000 restaurants.
We're launching some new products in the coming months that I'm really excited
about. I love working here as an engineer. It's a great balance of challenge,
freedom, and impact.

We've been growing quickly and we're looking to hire a DevOps engineer! For
some background, we had a manually configured AWS infrastructure that we've
just retired in favor of an Ansible / Terraform-based setup. We've automated
infrastructure and deploys so it's a great time to come in and shape where we
go from here. For example:

* Dockerize everything?

* Build out a Kubernetes cluster for our services?

* Use Spinnaker for a Continuous Delivery pipeline?

To be determined!

We also have positions open for Front-End (Ember.js / Node) and Back-End
(Python) engineers on our careers page at
[https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-via=MO5-ac-
qvc](https://jobs.lever.co/chownow?lever-via=MO5-ac-qvc). If you're interested
or have questions what it's like to work here, please contact me at
kevinlondon@chownow.com or our recruiter, Candice, at candice@chownow.com.

------
elvisds
Sensara | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

At Sensara, we make India's best TV Guide and Remote app - Sensy. We use
mobile [1], machine learning [2] and hardware [3] to understand TV deeply,
solve hard experience problems [4] towards a better TV watching experience in
India.

We are computer science geeks - looking for engineers open to working on any
part of the stack - Machine Learning, Audio Processing, Search & Discovery,
Android/iOS, Product/UX. Join the tribe!

Write to us at hello@sensara.tv

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.app...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.appsense)

[2] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-
kum...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-kumar-mohan)

[3] [http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

[4] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-
remo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-remote-ux-
bharath-kumar-mohan)

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Product Designer (UX) | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

As a Senior Product Designer, you will have a number of years of solid
interaction design under your belt and will be able to bring something new and
unique to the team. You know that designs are never completed but are
constantly evolving based on user feedback. To you an interface is not a
“pretty-picture” fabricated from an ideal state, but is a compilation of
complex components which can have many states and need to work fluidly with
the data that is thrown at them. You have a passion to learn new things and
you see failure as a way of learning.

Key Responsibilities

Design and test new components and interfaces using lean methods. Communicate
ideas clearly and quickly with key stakeholders. Decide on the best approach
for your designs based on a strong understanding of commonly understood
patterns and usability. Understand technical constraint and how this will
impact your designs. Consider how your designs will adapt across multiple
devices and in various contexts. Aim to delight users through thoroughly
considered designs and microinteractions.

What do we offer? Competitive compensation including base salary, bonus and
equity in the company. 24 vacation days per year and flexible working hours.
This position requires full-time, in-house work in Barcelona, Spain. We can
help with relocation from anywhere in the world. English is the official
language at the office. No prior knowledge of Spanish is required. The link to
apply is [http://bit.ly/sr-ux-tk](http://bit.ly/sr-ux-tk)

------
ecsa
Economic Space Agency (ECSA.io) | SF, Oakland, Europe, World | Software
Engineer, ML/Algorithm / ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

Our aim is to transform finance. We are building tools for people to operate
new network technologies that will produce a radically different economy. Our
first product is Sherwood. A new blockchain based crowdfinance service.
Sherwood is a social platform for the easy creation, use and tailoring of
smart peer-to-peer financial instruments and agreements that leverage the
power of the Ethereum blockchain to create secure, modular and novel
interactions within and across networks of users at every scale. Sherwood
enables entirely new ways of opening joint opportunities, sharing stakes and
ownerships, risks and rewards, generating a new palette of financial/social
relationships. It is a place for rapid building & deployment of little DAOs.

Looking for: Full stack developer, JavaScript, with knowledge on Angular,
Django (Python), and MySQL appreciated. We also have more financial
instruments technology in the money market and capital market space in the
pipeline.

Candidates with experience of financial algorithm (or just algorithm) are
encouraged too.

[http://ecsa.io](http://ecsa.io) | Contact: vienna@ecsa.io

~~~
ecsa
Also a few other positions for an Open Source protocol (Agoric) that we're
working on, looking for: \- NodeJS expert \- NoSQL database \- Experience with
Computer Language design and implementation, Distributed computing, and
blockchain technologies highly desired.

------
dabochner
TapFwd | Full-stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time |
Tapfwd.com

You're a generalist in the true sense of the word. You don't know what
challenges tomorrow may bring, but you're happy to hack away at them - from
high performance back-end applications to sophisticated web apps.

You love the uncertainty and ownership that comes with working at an early
stage startup. If you need someone to hand you a well-packaged engineering
puzzle, then this job isn't for you - you'll see projects through from concept
to production to iteration.

Please apply at Tapfwd.com/careers

Requirements: \- Master of at least one scripting language (e.g., Ruby,
Python, etc.) and at least one compiled language (e.g., Java, C/C++). Bonus
points for Java and Ruby experience. \- CS degree from a top school (or
equivalent experience and talent). A strong background in CS fundamentals is a
must for this position. \- An appreciation for the delicate balance between
expediency and elegance. You're a detail-oriented perfectionist who
understands that sometimes "perfect is the enemy of good." \- You must be
incredibly smart and a fantastic engineer. \- An all-around nice person who
wants to surround themselves with other nice people. No jerks allowed. \-
Excited to work in downtown San Francisco. We will relocate you if necessary.

Bonus Points: \- Hadoop/big data experience. Experience building high-
performance, reliable distributed systems. \- Entrepreneurial blood. We’d love
it if TapFwd were a stepping stone on the path toward starting your own
company.

------
konnectkit
Handshake | Lead iOS Engineer(React Native) | SF | ONSITE, VISA
www.joinhandshake.com

Handshake is a fast-growing team of 40 based in San Francisco. We partner with
170+ universities, uniting them into one powerful network, which makes it easy
for 100,000 companies to recruit efficiently beyond their traditional “core”
schools, increasing the breadth and scope of opportunities for our 3,000,000
students, and giving our partner universities the data and tools they need to
help their students build meaningful careers.

You will be the lead iOS engineer for the company and have the opportunity to
take ownership of our mobile direction and grow the team. Many smart and hard
working students don't get exposure they deserve and opportunities to work for
great companies simply because they're not attending a top tier university,
we're here to fix this problem and you will help us get closer to our mission.

Check out our Co-Founder Scott's personal blog (
[https://medium.com/sgringwe](https://medium.com/sgringwe) ) and our
engineering blog (
[https://joinhandshake.com/engineering/](https://joinhandshake.com/engineering/)
). We also just raised Series B funding (
[https://www.joinhandshake.com/announcement/2016/11/17/series...](https://www.joinhandshake.com/announcement/2016/11/17/series-b.html)
) so that's a huge bonus. :)

Contact me at kit@joinhandshake.com if you're interested!

------
owenconti
ICE Health Systems | Web Developer | Calgary, AB |
[http://icehealthsystems.com](http://icehealthsystems.com)

ICE Health Systems is a software company committed to developing innovative
technologies for the healthcare community in order to improve the way
healthcare is delivered.

ICE Health Systems initially began as Patient Education software, and has
since, expanded its suite of products to include a cloud based, electronic
health record system, ICE 5, and an online learning and content management
system, ATLAS.

In order to create an effective solution for healthcare providers, we firmly
believe that experts in the healthcare communities should be involved in the
conceptual development and tangible end product. ICE Health Systems turns to
trusted advisors for intellectual contributions to create truly unique systems
created for healthcare professionals, by healthcare professionals.

Stack: Java (Spring), Hibernate, MySQL, BackboneJS, ReactJS, TeamCity,
BitBucket

Position(s): We are looking to hire two Junior/Intermediate Front End Web
Developers to add to our development team.

Job posting: [http://icehealthsystems.com/web-application-
developer](http://icehealthsystems.com/web-application-developer)

Contact me directly if you are interested, oconti@icehealthsystems.com.

------
jmpz
Pandora | Sr. Software Engineer (Fullstack - Java) | Oakland, CA | Full-time |
[http://pandora.com](http://pandora.com)

Pandora has a great opportunity for seasoned engineers with several years of
diverse experience, and a passion for learning and applying new technical
knowledge. You should have outstanding analytical and programming skills, with
a deep understanding of large-scale application development. You should have a
track record of building robust, scalable, multithreaded applications. You
place a high value on automated testing and have experience writing your own
unit, integration, and acceptance tests.

We have two openings at Pandora for senior software engineers with expert
level experience developing Java, and working with backend SQL-style
databases.

Requirements:

\- Expert level experience developing Java \- Experience working with backend
SQL-style databases \- Experience developing for Linux-based deployment
platforms \- Significant experience with test driven development \- Experience
in HTML/CSS and JS development

Bonus Points:

\- Experience working with Apache or Nginx \- Experience with modern build
tools (e.g. Gradle) \- BA/BS or better in Computer Science or equivalent

Core Technologies: Java, SQL, HTML, CSS, Javascript, Jetty, Nginx, Apache

Check out the full job description and apply here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ozOo3fwy&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=ozOo3fwy&s=HackerNews)

------
zackmayeda
Magoosh | Software Engineering Intern | Berkeley, CA | ONSITE, INTERNS
[https://magoosh.com/careers](https://magoosh.com/careers)

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a software engineering intern to join our small team (just
3!) and work on our web app. This could be a part-time or full-time role for
spring or summer. So far we use Rails and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following... * Have experience at a previous software
engineering internship * Are a junior or senior pursuing a CS degree (or
related field) * Are eager to learn a variety of new frameworks and
programming practices * Have experience with back-end and/or front-end web
development. This could come from a personal project or school assignment, but
ideally from past work experience.

Extra credit if you have... * Have Rails experience * Have a passion for
education

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers) And feel free to
email me (zack@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions!

------
voto
VOTO |
[https://www.votomobile.org/careers/](https://www.votomobile.org/careers/) |
Full-time | Remote

VOTO amplifies the voice of the under-heard. Our mobile phone notification and
survey platform removes the barriers to insightful mobile communication
between citizens worldwide and the organizations that serve them.

We are looking for a Director of Product (Engineering), a Front End UI
Engineer, a Senior Full-Stack Engineer and a DevOps Team Director who can help
us plan and execute the next phase of our platform's growth.

JDs:

Director of Product (Engineering):
[https://www.votomobile.org/files/careers/2016-08-DirectorofP...](https://www.votomobile.org/files/careers/2016-08-DirectorofProductDesign.pdf)

Front End UI Engineer:
[https://www.votomobile.org/files/careers/2016-08-FrontEndUIE...](https://www.votomobile.org/files/careers/2016-08-FrontEndUIEngineer.pdf)

Senior Full-Stack Engineer:
[https://www.votomobile.org/files/careers/2016-08-FullStackEn...](https://www.votomobile.org/files/careers/2016-08-FullStackEngineer.pdf)

DevOps Team Director:
[https://www.votomobile.org/files/careers/2015-09-DevOpsTeamD...](https://www.votomobile.org/files/careers/2015-09-DevOpsTeamDirector.pdf)

------
konnectkit
Wavefront | Senior Software Engineer - Java | Palo Alto | ONSITE, VISA
www.wavefront.com

Wavefront is rapidly defining the cloud application monitoring market with
metrics analytics, a different and better way to ensure performance and
reliability of the cloud and modern applications. Wavefront’s SaaS solution
uses a massively scalable approach pioneered at Google and refined at Twitter
that is now available to everyone. Wavefront delivers to tech ops, devops, and
development personnel the combination of the most powerful query language in
monitoring, running against a unified, full detail, big data metrics store in
real-time with no limits. All of this capability is backed by an experienced
enterprise team. Our customers include SaaS leaders like Box, Workday, Intuit,
Groupon, Lyft, DoorDash, and Postmates. We also just closed Series B funding
of 52 million.
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20161025005664/en/Wave...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20161025005664/en/Wavefront-
Raises-52M-Series-Funding-Accelerate-Leadership)

If you're looking to solve big data analytics problems while being an early
member of the backend team, please contact me at kit@wavefront.com.

------
pera
MediaAlpha | Frontend Engineer | Redmond (WA), Los Angeles (CA) | ONSITE |
Full-time

MediaAlpha innovates at the intersection of programmatic technologies and
vertical search media, bringing unparalleled transparency and efficiency to
both buyers and sellers. Our demand side platform empowers advertisers to
engage transactional-intent consumers programmatically to increase campaign
ROI. Through our publisher ad serving and supply side platform, publishers
gain complete control over how they manage their inventory and demand sources
to maximize overall yield. The MediaAlpha team is comprised of talented and
conscientious individuals who share a passion for doing great work and a
pioneering spirit to continually identify new solutions that keep our company
and our partners one step ahead.

As a Front End Software Engineer at MediaAlpha, you will work to design and
develop beautiful, user-centric features and functionality for our industry-
leading programmatic demand and supply-side platforms, as well as our
consumer-facing websites. The ideal candidate will enjoy working autonomously,
in coordination with our business and back-end technical teams, to iterate
quickly on new feature and website ideas and designs.

Our front-end stack is HTML5, CSS3 and plain JavaScript+jQuery.

E-mail me at brian at $company_name dot com

------
CaveTech
Jumbleberry ([https://jumbleberry.com/](https://jumbleberry.com/)) | Toronto,
Canada | ONSITE | Full Time (Senior, Intermediate Positions Available) |
Senior Developers, Intermediate Developers | Backend, Frontend, UI, UX

Jumbleberry is a bootstrapped, profitable startup operating as a CPA (Cost Per
Acquisition) Ad Network. For the past 5 years we’ve offered our clients cost
certainty and dependability for their online advertising campaigns.

We're in the process of building out new web based platforms for Advertisers
and Marketers to connect and sell online. In addition, we’re investing heavily
in analytics and optimization infrastructure using Machine Learning to auto-
optimize conversion funnels, decrease customer acquisition costs and provide
targeted recommendations to our users as a means of making their campaigns
more profitable.

Your work will touch our entire network which drives hundreds of thousands of
sales per month, where even a small performance improvement can have a large
impact. Our team is small and lean, and focuses on solving problems using
appropriate tools & emerging technologies. You will have tremendous
opportunity to grow and learn new things. We’re running on Ubuntu, using PHP,
Nginx, Redis, MySQL & Aurora, Vue.js, Chef, Ansible, Java and many others.

We have a great office downtown Toronto and are seeking skilled individuals
who are excited learn. We have a work hard, play hard mentality.

Get in touch with me at ian@jumbleberry.com. I'd love to discuss more about
our future plans and how you can fit in.

------
AnneyW
Curve - www.imaginecurve.com | Shoreditch, London, UK | Onsite | FT | FinTech
- Salary + Equity + great coffee!

Curve is growing - join our adventurous startup! We believe that the next
generation of banking will be a single mobile platform that enables payment
anywhere with any card from any account, and connects people in a simple way
with the best technologies and financial offers - putting them back in control
of their finances.

Our team of award winning (just voted leading startup at the EPAwards’16)
entrepreneurs, product-builders and customer-focused marketers are developing
a ground-breaking product with the customer at the core. Technical
complexities; scalability, security & real-time transactions are all part of
the day-to-day challenges; the near future will include a public API, fraud
engine, machine learning & big data.

If you like to be intellectually stretched, your capabilities tested and want
an opportunity to have a real voice, input and impactful contribution, then
we’re offering that in abundance.

You bring your expertise; we’ll give you the platform to flex your talent!

For more info about our jobs, check out:
[https://curve-1.workable.com](https://curve-1.workable.com) Or email Anney
our Talent Lead on anney.wyner@imaginecurve.com We’re currently eager to hear
from naturally curious software, mobile and BI&Analytics Engineers who want to
make a difference!

Our process will include a developer challenge and 3/4 conversations….but we
don’t dither when deciding and can turn offers around very quickly!

~~~
eggie5
Was working w/ Anney recently and she was helpful and very prompt!

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon | Edinburgh, UK | Full Stack Engineers - On-site Only | Relocation
Assistance | Full Time | Visa Sponsorship available

Amazon development Centre (Scotland) is looking for experienced software
developers with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience,
great teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results
in a fast-paced environment.

Our development centre in Edinburgh is responsible for devising and growing
innovations for Amazon around the world. Small teams of developers, designers
and leaders run major parts of Amazon’s business, technology and operations.
From interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and machine
learning, we do whatever it takes to deliver great products and experiences
for our customers.

Our work is characterised by high scale, complexity and the need for
invention. We offer great opportunities to work on big data, machine learning
and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems.

We use a wide variety of languages including Java, Python, Ruby, and
JavaScript; Open Source technologies including Linux, Ruby on Rails, and
AngularJS; and we build on top of Amazon’s world-leading AWS platform.

For more information take a look at our microsite -
[http://www.amazondc.com](http://www.amazondc.com)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here.

(Please note, I only recruit for the Edinburgh Dev Centre, so cannot help you
with other roles/locations)

~~~
abcd132
I have a question about Amazon Recruitment process, I received a codility
challenge recently, if I fail that test will that prevent me from applying to
other offices later? because a while ago I contacted a recruiter from another
office and he told me to reach out at the start of the new year and I don't
want to lose that chance. I am sorry if that's irrelevant but I don't know who
to ask.

~~~
JonnyB_Amazon
All our teams follow roughly the same process, so if you fail a coding test we
generally recommend you wait some time (9-12 months) before re-applying.

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer | Boston | ONSITE, REMOTE (North
America) | Mid-level to very senior compensation

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We have greenfield apps in production and
have plenty of interesting development in the pipeline. We care about building
great products, providing a great user experience and listening to our users
to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and author open
source libraries.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Head of Engineering: Leader for our development teams - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/324941f7-37d9-4813-aa00-39...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/324941f7-37d9-4813-aa00-39fcec6eaf54)

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f)

* Mid to Senior Fullstack Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
komrade
Student Loan Hero -
[https://studentloanhero.com/](https://studentloanhero.com/) \- Austin, TX -
Full Time - Remote

Founded in 2012, Student Loan Hero is on a mission to help 44 million
Americans manage and repay over $1.3 trillion in student loan debt. Student
Loan Hero combines financial education with easy-to-use tools, unbiased
personalized advice and repayment plans to help people become financially
healthy. Our student loan tools include student loan data aggregation and
analysis, consolidation and refinancing analysis, budgeting tools, and student
loan repayment suggestions. Student Loan Hero is the smartest way for student
loan borrowers to repay their student loans, saving time, money and
frustration.

Current Openings:

* Digital Product Manager: [https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/325519](https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/325519)

* Conversion Copywriter: [https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/365958](https://student-loan-hero.workable.com/jobs/365958)

More jobs:
[https://studentloanhero.com/careers/](https://studentloanhero.com/careers/)

------
dmitrykoval
HERE | Senior Software Engineer | 60-75k EUR | Berlin, Germany | Full-Time |
ONSITE | VISA

My team, HERE Datalens is looking for great backend engineers to help us
crunch and visualize big geospatial datasets. More about our product here:
[https://goo.gl/gcj8h3](https://goo.gl/gcj8h3). About HERE in general:
[http://here.com/](http://here.com/)

We are looking for strong backend engineers, ideally with experience in
crunching big datasets. Exposure to GIS/Maps is a big plus. We mostly use
python in our stack, but depending on the task may switch to Java or C++, so
we don’t expect python expertise, but you should be proficient in at least one
of modern languages/ecosystems. Good grasp of algorithms and ability to reason
about backend architectures is required.

Our team is relatively small and we try to operate as a startup. This is a
full-time position based in Berlin and we do provide relocation package for
those willing to move here.

This is a full position description on StackOverflow
[https://goo.gl/N1pDSp](https://goo.gl/N1pDSp). Please feel free to apply
there or send me your cv directly - dmitry.koval at company name com

------
netpollywog
Ampion - Solar/Renewable Energy Startup | Boston MA | Full-stack Developers,
Front-end Developers/Designers, QA Engineer | On-site (part remote) - Full-
time | $80k-$130k+

We are building a platform to help the pioneers of distributed energy
generation replace fossil fuels with renewables. We need smart, motivated, and
experienced developers and engineers willing to rethink the utility industry
and scale our performance monitoring, high-volume billing procedures, and
state-by-state regulatory compliance framework. We serve businesses,
municipalities, schools, energy co-ops, hospitals, and solar/hydro/wind
developers who want to bring on board customers to share in the benefits of
renewable energy without the need for a large up-front investment. Our market
opportunity is incredibly strong in the US and extends worldwide.

Currently our stack includes Rails, ElasticSearch, mySQL and Angular on AWS,
but we are looking for developers eager to learn, with experience in any
technology that will help us deliver amazing real-time data analysis and
flexibility as we scale out to meet ever-growing demand. We are also looking
for front-end developers and UI experts who can help us build out amazing data
visualization and customer acquisition components, as well as mobile apps. We
seek to create a diverse, inclusive environment where everyone can exercise
their initiative and creativity.

Our office is in Back Bay, Boston, and we are looking for folks who can work
on-site at least a few days a week. We offer competitive compensation and
Health, Dental and 401K.

Contact: dev.jobs@ampion.net - please put "[HN]" in the subject

------
yairharel
Kollective | SCCM Engineer | Bend, Oregon or Sunnyvale, California |
www.kollective.com

Kollective is looking for an SCCM Engineer to help create our software
delivery solution, part of our enterprise content delivery platform. Join a
rapidly growing company specializing in enterprise content delivery and play a
key part in taking our software delivery technology to new heights. We are at
the cutting edge of content delivery at large scale, serving many Global 2000
customers.

------
vqc
Open Law Library ([http://www.openlawlib.org](http://www.openlawlib.org)) |
Software Engineer | U.S. REMOTE

Open Law Library is a small nonprofit tech startup and open access legal
publisher dedicated to making the law accessible to all.

We take tools and techniques developed for engineers to publish software code
- linters, compilers, continuous integration/deployment, VCS, etc - and adapt
and transform them for use by governments to publish legal codes. Governments
use our tools to save time and money and publish laws in human-friendly and
computer-friendly formats.

The founders are two lawyer/engineers. Our funding is a mix of donations,
grants, and government contracts.

If you're looking for a meaningful way to contribute to our democracy, you
find joy in building the perfect tools for your users, and you like deep and
challenging problems in such diverse areas as version control, DSL design, and
UI/UX, then we would love to have you. To apply, email vchuang@openlawlib.org
with "[Your Name] - Software Engineer - HN" as the subject.

Experience with C#, .NET Core, and building dev tools like IntelliSense is a
big plus. Government lawyers live and breath MS Office, so our tools must
integrate seamlessly with their MS-centric workflows.

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City,
NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE + REMOTE

We're a small engineering team in need of more engineers to help build out not
only new features and a better experience for our customers, but internal
tools that will allow us to continue to scale and grow at the fast pace that
we are growing.

We're looking for engineers that love what they do and aren't afraid to tackle
difficult problems. We use a variety of modern programming languages and tools
like PHP, HTML, SCSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and
Objective-C.

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose by delivering luxury-quality
clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

Our hiring process usually consists of a phone conversation and one or two
technical interviews. We offer a competitive salary, benefits, and other
perks.

If you're interested, you can send me a casual email at luke.evers (at)
mmlafleur (dot) com to say hello, or apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

If you want to learn a little about us, check out this blog post:
[https://mmlafleur.com/mdash/engineering-
team](https://mmlafleur.com/mdash/engineering-team)

No recruiters please.

~~~
bekindandreply
Hi Luke, you've been posting this message on whoishiring for the past months
and I wrote two times to say "Hello" but you never replied.

I am not one of sending resumes to multiple people at the same time and see
what transpires. I take my time, do some research about the company and, if I
see there could be a fit then I get in touch. I did that with your company but
all I heard from you was static.

Please, be kind and reply to the people that take the time to write a
personalized message, maybe it was just me, but nothing in my resume is made
up. I was clearly a theoretical fit just based on the requirements for your
position.

Someday you'll be the one looking for an opportunity and it would be nice
seeing that people take the time to respond, especially when they explicitly
ask people to e-mail them to say "Hello".

Thanks, and good look finding the right candidate.

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for 2 roles:

Talent Advisor: [http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29](http://clsr.us/jYihA/8bd29)
(ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst:
[http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29](http://clsr.us/j2VXg/8bd29) (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

------
lintaho
Trialspark | Full-stack developers | New York City / NYC | Full time |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few engineers to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. You'll be working at all levels of the stack
(flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark](https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark) or shoot
me a message at linhao@trialspark.com!

------
bbhughes
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE/REMOTE | Fulltime

We're building the future of retail, enabled through technology. Talk to us if
you're interested in creating lightweight single-responsibility apps, building
advanced Javascript MV*-powered front-ends, leveraging graph databases and
machine learning, and creating amazing user experiences for users both
internal and external. Our platform powers everything from the member
experience (online and in-store) to our sales and relationship tools to our
warehouse operations to our financial and merchandising capabilities - there
is a lot going on!

We're currently hiring for the below roles (US only):

Engineering Manager: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114

Senior Software Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918

Data Scientist: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/99937

Director of Data Science and Personalization:
boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/111879

Security Engineer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/482266

BI Developer: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/46432

DevOps Engineer II: boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/497712

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

------
dban
Authorea | Senior Engineer | Brooklyn, NY | On-site | Visa possible |
www.authorea.com

Spun out of CERN by a group of astrophysicists, Authorea is building the
world’s best collaborative document editor for research. We are a New York
company with recent backing from Bloomberg Beta, ffVC, Lux Capital, and
Techammer. We are pre-Series A with 65,000+ users and growing.

We are a close group of researchers, engineers, and product people fixing some
enormous fundamental problems in research. Our goal is to advance
substantially the pace of scientific innovation by delivering a superior
research editor built for the web.

The editor is built on git and supports multiple markup languages. Every
document is a repo and has a commit history. Researchers can run
visualizations and IPython notebooks inside the document. Citations can be
pulled from online reference libraries and documents can be exported to
hundreds of styling formats.

In short: We have a lot of stuff to work on, and we need your help!

Please say hello with a note to jobs@authorea.com and “HN” in the subject
line.

Requirements:

\- Passion for open science

\- 6+ years of web development experience

\- Deep familiarity with Ruby/Rails

\- Extensive knowledge of the modern front end stack, CSS/JS, React, Redux

\- History of completing projects on time and to spec

\- A great team player with a positive attitude willing to help the team
accomplish our ambitious goals

------
godawful
Housekeep | Senior Full Stack Developer, Mobile Web Developer | London, UK |
[https://housekeep.com](https://housekeep.com)

Housekeep has quietly taken over as the leading platform for cleaners working
in London. We measure our success first by the number of cleaners that want to
work with us, and second by the number of satisfied customers who keep booking
them week after week. We have created some world-first technologies to grow
these numbers month after month, and to increase our efficiency as we scale.

We've got good foundational tools in place, built over two years by two full-
time, full-stack web developers. You would be the third pillar of the team,
joining early enough to influence tool-choice and architecture as we go
forward. We're looking for someone who can work with us as an equal, working
on new features from day one.

Our stack:

\- Python, Django, Django Rest Framework

\- PostgreSQL (including PostGIS for its advanced geographic modelling
capabilities)

\- AngularJS

\- A hybrid mobile app for cleaners developed using Ionic on top of Cordova

Experience in any of these technologies would be a plus, but we're more
interested in your track record of building great products for the web.

If you're interested in hearing more about what we're doing, our economics and
growth, and the kinds of things you might get to work on, email me. I'm the
CTO and you'd be talking to me directly. We don't use any recruiters.

gareth.lloyd (at) housekeep (dot) com

------
bfish510
Amazon | Software Development Engineer | Seattle | ONSITE

As Alexa Shopping we strive to enable shopping in everyday life. We allow
customers to instantly order whatever they need, by simply interacting with
their Smart Devices such as Echo or Fire TV. Our Services allow you to shop,
no matter where you are or what you are doing, you can go from 'I want that'
to 'that's on the way' in a matter of seconds. We are seeking the industry's
best to help us invent new ways to interact, search and shop. Join us, and
you'll be taking part in changing the future of everyday life. You will have
an impact on Amazon's new devices and the way shopping is done in the area of
IoT. And finally you will have the satisfaction of being able to look back and
say you were a key contributor to something special from its earliest stages.
You'll have the freedom (and encouragement) to experiment, improve, invent,
and innovate on behalf of our customers.

Ideal candidate will have at least a bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science or
related field with 4+ years of professional experience in software
development. Knowledge of Computer Science fundamentals in object-oriented
design, data structures, algorithm design, problem solving and complexity
analysis is required along with proficiency in, at least, one modern
programming language such as Java, C, C++ or Objective C.

Preferred Qualifications include familiarity with machine learning, experience
building large-scale online services, ability to comfortably work in a fast-
paced and ambiguous environment and knowledge of professional software
engineering practices.

Send resume to: saili@amazon.com

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Software/Hardware Engineer | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX,
DFW) | Onsite Only |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily NXP Kinetis parts.

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile. Thanks!

------
elkynator
FirstBlood — [http://www.firstblood.io](http://www.firstblood.io) | Boston,
Ljubljana | ONSITE, REMOTE | Full-Time

We are building Ethereum based decentralized eSports gaming platform where
players will be able to win rewards and compete in tournaments.

FirstBlood is a recently funded startup with a fast paced and growing team of
enthusiastic gamers bringing new things into esports world.

We are looking for smart engineers who love gaming and would like to help us
build our web platform for millions of esports players around the world.

Open positions:

• Senior Full-Stack Engineer - [https://firstblood.io/careers/jobs/full-stack-
engineer.html](https://firstblood.io/careers/jobs/full-stack-engineer.html)

• Front-End Developer - [https://firstblood.io/careers/jobs/front-end-
developer.html](https://firstblood.io/careers/jobs/front-end-developer.html)

Compensation: Salary + Equity

# Stack: Node.js, Angular 2, Docker, AWS, PostgreSQL

We believe in teamwork and give space to creative and smart people to do their
great work. We are seeking for people who believe into our product and
mission. Feel free to ask any questions via email, PM or in comments.

Apply: careers@firstblood.io

------
rodocontegni
Andrew Harper LLC | Front End and Back End Engineers | Austin, TX | Onsite |
Full-time

Help shape the future of the travel industry at Andrew Harper. We are
currently evolving our existing framework into a more flexible and dynamic
platform in order to generate and serve more relevant insights to our
travelers. Join our small, high-caliber team as we attempt to leapfrog the
industry standards and bring travel technology into the future.

Our stack consists of a Python/Django backend, with a Postgres database. Our
core products are HTML5 web applications, so comfort with best practices in
HTML, CSS and JS is required.

We are looking for 2 creative engineers to fill in the following roles:

Front End Web Developer: You should have 1-2 years of programming experience,
and at least one year working with a modern javascript framework. Ideally you
will have familiarity with consuming and utilizing RESTful APIs, managing
event driven interactions, and constructing dynamic elements based on
analytics.

Python Web Developer: You should have 2-3 years of programming experience, and
at least basic experience deploying a Django site. Familiarity with RESTful
API development and managing the different components of a web architecture
would be nice too.

Our interview process begins with a phone/web screen. Candidates are then
invited for an onsite interview with our engineering team, during which they
ask a mix of questions to gauge technical acuity and cultural fit.

For more information please contact me directly at rcontegni@andrewharper.com
with a subject of "HN Front End Position” or "HN Django Position”

------
msmichellegar
Condé Nast International (Wired, Vogue, Ars Technica) | Software Engineers,
Infrastructure and Operations Engineers | London, England | Full-time |
Onsite, Visa sponsorship available

Condé Nast International publishes Vogue, Wired, Ars Technica, Vanity Fair,
Glamour, GQ and many other leading brands. We’re in China, Japan, Taiwan,
India, Russia, Italy, France, Spain, Germany, the UK and Mexico.

Historically, we’ve had different tech stacks in markets all over the world.
Now we’re looking at unifying our core platform, including our CMS and data
infrastructure. This is a new international team, with a hub in London, that
has the opportunity to help define our architecture, tooling, what we ship and
how we ship it. You’ll get a rare look at digital publishing around the world.

Our technical stack consists of: Node, JS (ES6), React and AWS. Micro-services
architecture. TDD. A strong background in utilising and creating REST APIs is
desirable, as well as working with CMS tooling and platforms. Experience in
delivering highly reliable, scalable and decoupled applications is a must.

Roles we’re hiring for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
     
      - Senior Software Engineers
     
      - Infrastructure and Automation Engineers
     
      - Operations/Site Reliability Engineers
     
      - Data Analysts / Engineers
     

Interview process:

Phone screen —> 1st stage interview —> 2nd stage / technical interview

Get in touch: SMR@condenastint.com

More about us:
[http://www.condenastinternational.com/](http://www.condenastinternational.com/)

~~~
virde
Also looking for engineering managers?

------
fm-travelers
Travelers | Solution Architect | Hartford, CT | ONSITE, Full Time, Competitive
Salary, [http://tinyurl.com/zqqvs5y](http://tinyurl.com/zqqvs5y)

Join a community of elite technologists working closely with internal business
partners tackling complex problems. Our industry is changing rapidly making
innovation and technology excellence more important than ever. Our diverse
team is made up of individuals with backgrounds in consulting, research and
development, technology startups, recognized open source contributors and
industry professionals.

We're seeking candidates from development backgrounds preferably with full
stack experience to join our team. The right candidate will be excited by the
opportunity to work with non-technical business people working together to
make a big impact on our business.

Skills and Experiences below are pluses:

\- Front end Web Development Technologies (HTML5, JavaScript/ECMAScript, CSS)

\- Consumer and B2B User Interfaces

\- Web Service design

\- Languages and Development platforms (Ruby, Python, JavaScript, Node.js,
.NET, Spring, JBoss, J2EE, etc.)

\- Cloud Technologies (Pivotal Cloud Foundry, Amazon)

\- Performance Engineering

\- Hadoop Experience

Full Description and Apply Here:
[http://tinyurl.com/zqqvs5y](http://tinyurl.com/zqqvs5y)

------
Maybabraitis
Salsify | Boston, Ma | Full-time | Onsite

Salsify is a rapidly growing, Boston based startup. We provide cloud-based
product content management solutions that make it easy for manufacturers,
distributors, and retailers to exchange high-quality content that drives
online results. We were founded in late 2012 by a team with deep experience in
commerce, online search, and the semantic web.

We’re confronting hard technology problems inherent in a decentralized, peer-
to-peer model head-on—problems that traditional approaches have steered clear
of. Salsify embraces the lessons of open source development, letting users
branch, pull, annotate, fork, and edit product content within and across
organizations.

Currently Hiring:

\- Principal Data Scientist: [http://bit.ly/2hbwaXB](http://bit.ly/2hbwaXB)
_(relocation assistance available)_

\- Sr./Principal Software Engineer:
[http://bit.ly/24kOFch](http://bit.ly/24kOFch)

\- Front-end Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2bYEhWf](http://bit.ly/2bYEhWf)

\- DevOps Engineer: [http://bit.ly/2cPRmmX](http://bit.ly/2cPRmmX)

\- Ecosystem Tech Lead: [http://bit.ly/2fwJeGH](http://bit.ly/2fwJeGH)

\- Senior UX Designer: [http://bit.ly/2hkUzwH](http://bit.ly/2hkUzwH)

You can email May@salsify.com with any questions!

------
ozim
72Media | Software Developer .NET | Amsterdam, NL | VISA, ONSITE
[https://72media.nl](https://72media.nl)

We're looking for a .NET developer with good grasp of C#, GIT and SQL. Person
have to be goal oriented.

We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants.

Office is located near central station of Amsterdam with great view of Ij.

We are building innovative web and mobile solutions for our customers in
financial sector.

If you are interested please mail me at mateusz (at) 72media.nl

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is a salary discovery platform that lets software engineers and
product managers find out what companies and experts think of them. Feedback
and compensation estimates are predicted based on anonymized profile data and
company criteria.

We're looking for an experienced software engineer to help us with the
architecture of our systems, coding the frontend and backend, working on our
algorithms, and more. Ideal candidates have a computer science degree from a
top school and/or have worked as an engineer at a startup at scale. We use
Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender, MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open
to all languages and skills.

Read about our analysis on tech salaries across engineering levels at some the
major tech companies: [https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, NYC,
Developer

------
gnjk99
Packlane | Back-end Engineer | California, USA | REMOTE
[https://packlane.com](https://packlane.com)

At Packlane, we help customers create impactful custom packaging -- and we
need you to create the powerful code that makes it all possible.

Experience with Elixir required.

Interested? See more here:
[https://packlane.workable.com/jobs/379682](https://packlane.workable.com/jobs/379682)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | C++ Market Data Feeds Developer | Radnor, PA |
ONSITE | www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We are seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess
strong technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

This is an opportunity to work in a real-time environment where you can make
immediate contributions. You will be part of a small team building real-time
data feed handlers for the largest financial exchanges such as the NYSE, LSE,
TSE, CME, BATS, ICE and NASDAQ.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and implement infrastructure to support
market data and trading. • Develop and maintain market data feeds. • Build and
design large scale applications, with a focus on reducing latency and
improving the performance of the system.

Requirements • High proficiency in C++ development in a Linux environment. • A
Computer Science degree. • Outstanding problem solving skills. • Familiarity
with multi-threading and networking protocols (TCP/IP, Multicast preferred). •
Experience in a real-time environment in the Financial industry.

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
perlin
Oden Technologies | Data Engineering | New York, NY | Fulltime, Onsite |
[https://oden.io/](https://oden.io/)

We are an IoT startup creating a hardware / software platform for Industry 4.0
[1] factories. We collect data from industrial machinery and analyze,
aggregate and display it so that manufacturers can make more product with less
material. There's a lot of exciting things happening at the company and now is
a great time to get into a small (8-person) team working working on a lofty
mission that will revolutionize an underserved industry.

We're looking for a data engineer with experience in building realtime and
batch processing data pipelines. We ingest tens (soon to be 100s) of millions
of data points daily and do complex aggregations and calculations that help
our customers to hone their manufacturing processes. If you have experience
with lambda architecture, timeseries / graph dbs and cutting edge data
engineering technologies, we need your help ASAP.

Feel free to reach out to me directly: mykola@oden.io

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industry_4.0](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industry_4.0)

------
rodelrod
The Outdoor Journal | Lead Developer - Web | Luxembourg | REMOTE

The Outdoor Journal [1] is an adventure media and travel startup with a
technological mindset. We are now developing a booking platform to provide the
travel experiences that our audience longs for: The Outdoor Voyage [2]. We’re
looking for a Software Engineer to drive the development of our travel booking
platform in Django and ReactJS. We’re at very early stage so you’ll be working
closely with the CTO on the full web stack. Frontend skills are required,
using modern Javascript and CSS patterns and always considering progressive-
enhancement, performance, scalability, browser compatibility, and user
experience. You should be comfortable using modern development tools (such as
version control, continuous integration) and have a healthy relationship with
testing and documentation. €35k-€55k + equity.

Remote work in Europe admissible for the right profile. Please send your
application to jobs+hn@outdoorjournal.com.

[1] [http://www.outdoorjournal.com/](http://www.outdoorjournal.com/) [2]
[http://www.outdoorvoyage.com/](http://www.outdoorvoyage.com/)

------
spxdcz
Bipsync | Customer Success Manager | New York, NY | ONSITE

[https://www.bipsync.com](https://www.bipsync.com)

We're looking for a Customer Success Manager (Account Manager) to join our
growing team in central Manhattan.

We're a growing, VC-funded fintech SaaS company building a modern platform for
investment professionals (mostly billion-dollar-plus hedge funds) to manage
their research and make better investment decisions.

As a Customer Success Manager (CSM), you will be entrusted with the
relationships, strategy and well-being of Bipsync’s fund customers.

You need commercial experience with account management / customer relationship
management, and an understanding of the internet technology and finance
industries.

We offer a competitive salary and significant benefits (stock options, bonus,
flexible working, travel) in an exciting and friendly environment. We are an
equal-opportunities company that values diversity, and welcome all qualified
applicants.

Email me at jobs@bipsync.com or read the full job spec at:
[https://www.bipsync.com/customer-success-manager-new-york-
vc...](https://www.bipsync.com/customer-success-manager-new-york-vc-funded-
fast-growing-software-startup/)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world regardless of a
student’s location, prior experience or economic standing.

Our mentor-led program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. As a mentor, you work
with students all the way through our back end (Ruby / Rails / SQL /
Algorithms) and front end (JS / Angular) portions of the course, which
typically takes students between 6-12 months to finish. You meet with your
mentee 1-3 times per week for code review and can work with anywhere from 1 to
10+ students, depending on desire and ability.

Check-ins are compensated.

Requirements:

* 4+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with CS, Ruby, Rails, SQL, JavaScript, AngularJS, React etc.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
sashagitlab
REMOTE ONLY GitLab - We're hiring production engineers, developers, build
engineers, CI/CD Developers, and more, see
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/) We're a
remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute equally. GitLab
Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1000
contributors.

~~~
ton31337
Already applied, sent answers to requiters questions, no response already one
month ;-)

~~~
inyorgroove
I interviewed, we did some JS problem solving in a Google Doc and I even
taught the Lead UI person, who was interviewing me, a feature to solve a
problem that he had not seen before. Thought that was great then, they said
"no" and would not explain why.

~~~
sytse
Sorry about that. We try to give direct feedback to applicants, especially
when asked for. I'll share your comment with the lead UI person.

~~~
InterestingFact
Gitlab has a lead UI person but no UI. Interesting. What he/she's doing then?

~~~
deepaksurti
Yes, everything is just a toolbar of tabs. Gitlab should revisit the UI with
an empty blank slate with the constraint that there is almost everyone out
there accustomed to using the other Hub.

Either be incrementally better than the Hub in UX or come up with a UX that
developers wanted but never knew they wanted.

------
DenisM
Seattle, WA, ONSITE

A "little startup that could" is dragging the wholesale and manufacturing
industry to the bright future of Cloud and Mobile, out of the dark swamp that
is Excel, FTP, and Email.

Can you get things done? There is no shortage of work:

    
    
      - C# business logic
      - modern web front-end, likely React
      - E-Commerce
      - EDI
      - Mobile development
      - interaction design
      - storage at scale
      - logging and user analytics
      - email campaign orchestration and tracing
      - data visualization
    

About us:

    
    
      - Opportunities: A huge area of responsibility. Pick two if you dare.
      - Family-friendly: Sane hours, generous vacations.
      - Benefits: Health.
      - Financial security: Enough pay so you don't have to worry about it.
      - A stake in success: A sizeable stock option grant.
      - Something different about us: 
           - Our customers aren't just numbers on the dashboard, we work 
             face to face with many. I know *why* I come to work.
           - We work with bits and bytes, but we can clearly see physical 
             goods being moved in response. It's refreshing to work with tangible 
             goods in the age of ephemeral products.
    

denis@amptab.com

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
52,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (72!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 115 people, and recently became a public company
listed on AIM ($FREE.L). The majority of our team are based in Edinburgh but
we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help us make small
businesses awesome at doing their finances, we're have dozens of new
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

Here's a condensed list of current vacancies in our engineering organisation:

* Head of Tech Platform

* Head of Product Platform

* Engineering Managers

* Full-stack engineers

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me (CTO) directly: olly [at] freeagent
[dot] com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
ewmy
London, UK - Pusher - [https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/) \- Full time
- Onsite Only

Pusher is a multi-tenant distributed system that allows our customers to
deliver billions of messages to their connected users. We operate at massive
scale, and this informs and affects everything we do.

Our engineering team is based in Shoreditch, London. We are looking for
engineers who want to work on interesting problems in a production
environment, and take responsibility for the real-world operation of a large
and increasingly distributed system. Our software stack is built around Linux,
Ruby, Go, Node.JS, Redis, MySQL, Git, Puppet and Ansible.

Our standard interview process is pretty straightforward: two Skype interviews
and a half-day onsite technical interview covering real-world problems we've
experienced ([https://blog.pusher.com/heres-what-i-learned-
from-3-months-o...](https://blog.pusher.com/heres-what-i-learned-
from-3-months-of-startup-interviews/)), with travel and accommodation expenses
paid.

We are currently hiring:

* Software Engineers: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/346844)

* Cloud Infrastructure Engineers: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375)

* Sales Engineer: [https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/367029](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/367029)

------
kkholleyholland
HUGHUB is hiring! | MAYFAIR, LONDON | ONSITE, FT | SENIOR SOFTWARE ENGINEER |
£50-75K/YR + BENEFITS

HUGHUB is a start-up FinTech company backed by an established Management
Consulting firm. Our developers are building a cutting-edge digital insurance
platform. The platform is unique in the market and promises to become a
disruptive force in the insurance industry here in the UK and globally.

Our developers utilize all the latest technologies and the platform contains a
number of highly innovative technical features that differentiates it from
anything in existence today.

It is a close-knit development team of 2 and as we are taking on more clients
and expanding the products functionality we will be looking to grow
exponentially next year so it is an exciting time to join.

The product has a front-end written entirely in Java/TypeScript, Angular,
Node.js and a back end utilizing RESTful web services (.NET WebAPI), CQRS and
MongoDB.

The ethos of our development team is that of a “consultant developer” working
closely with the end client to deliver in a truly DAD style.

Required Skills: • Full-stack development • 5+ years’ developing ASP.NET
products • REST Web services • Angular.js

Please get in touch directly: katherine.kaplan@hughub.co.uk www.hughub.co.uk

------
sotojuan
Capsule | Software Engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE | INTERNS |
[https://capsulecares.com/](https://capsulecares.com/)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company reconnecting medication to the
healthcare system. We are rebuilding the $425bn pharmacy industry from the
inside out – the things you see and the things you don’t see. We're currently
planning our architecture for pharmacy operations so our pharmacy team can
handle a thousands prescriptions and deliveries per day.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team in NYC.

To apply please email juan@capsulecares.com with any information and links you
think will be useful.

At Capsule you will:

* Work at any levels of our stack that you want: React, Swift, Python (Django), Postgres, Node

* Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a small but growing engineering shop

* Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

List of things we'd like, but in general we're looking for smart people:

* Breadth in different skill areas related to web development

* Built db-backed RESTful APIs for commercial projects (Python/Django = awesome, but also relevant if it was in another language)

* Working fluency in JavaScript and/or Python

* Experience setting up a web development environment & architecting a web app from scratch

* Set up production environments in AWS

* Good grasp of TDD & CI principles

~~~
heroHACK17
How would you like interns to apply? I don't see a job posting for interns on
your website

~~~
sotojuan
Just send an email to the one in the post.

------
softboyled
Sixgill | Senior Software Engineer | Portland, Santa Monica | REMOTE
www.sixgill.com

With our market-proven enterprise proximity platform, customers can Track the
key people, places, and things that matter to them, Determine proximity and
intent, and Act to drive business value. We turn the increasing mobility of
the enterprise workforce and the connected nature of the Internet of Things
into a business asset, converting vast amounts of location and sensor data
into understandable analytics and targeted action.

In this position you'll have the opportunity to design and develop novel
approaches to data collection, distribution, monitoring, inference, and action
related to location and proximity data.

What you'll do:

\- Design and develop software solutions having the lowest latency, highest
throughput, and greatest flexibility while maintaining system simplicity

\- Test function and performance at every stage of design and every level of
integration

\- Document designs and system performance

\- Discover what's possible in addition to delivering what's needed

Your Credentials:

\- Experience with distributed systems

\- Multi-year experience in our technology stack items, where appropriate

\- Experience with mapping and Geo-oriented processes.

\- Go / Golang, gRPC, REST API

\- InfluxDB / Time series database, DGraph / Graph database

\- Joyent Triton, Docker

\- Linux

Contact: engineeringjobs@sixgill.com

------
nrub
Artemis Health | Product/Data/Engineering Roles | Salt Lake City, UT | ONSITE,
Full Time | [https://artemishealth.com](https://artemishealth.com)

We build analytics and visualization tools for self-insured companies. We're
funded, have had great growth, and we've got several open positions that we're
hiring for including: \- Data Pipeline Manager \- Data Quality Analyst \- Data
Pipeline Engineer \- ETL Engineer \- Software Engineer in Testing \- Frontend
Engineer

Our frontend and API stack is built with Angular, Django, and Django Rest
Framework, and some Rust. We're using MySQL and Redshift for the operational
and analytics databases respectively.

With our backend and pipeline we use some traditional ETL tooling (Pentaho,
Kettle) and have started building out the more complex aspects of our pipeline
with the JVM and Kotlin, in addtion to some various python scripts. Again
using MySQL and Redshift databases.

Feel free to message me paul at artemishealth.com, and have a look at the open
positions: [http://artemis-health.breezy.hr/#positions](http://artemis-
health.breezy.hr/#positions)

------
dshorowitz
Retrium | Full-Stack Javascript Developer | DC, Raleigh, Anywhere, USA |
REMOTE, [https://www.retrium.com](https://www.retrium.com)

We're a funded, post-revenue, growing startup focused on the agile tooling
market. We're growing like crazy and we're on the lookout for 2 expert full-
stack Javascript developers to join our team. U.S.-based applicants only
please!

 __What You 'll Be Doing __

You 'll be working on both the frontend and backend of our retrospective
platform, using some Seriously. Cool. Tech.

NodeJS, BabelJS/ES6, React, Redux, Radium, Material-UI, Recompose,
ImmutableJS, RxJS, ShareDB, MongoDB, Redis, ElasticSearch

There's only 2 developers here so far, so you'll truly be a key hire working
throughout the codebase.

Benefits

* Work from anywhere * Competitive salary * Equity * 100% health coverage. Medical + Dental + Vision * Minimum vacation policy * We'll buy you a laptop of your choice * Plus, most importantly, a seriously fun work environment!

To apply: [https://angel.co/retrium/jobs/186672-full-stack-
javascript-e...](https://angel.co/retrium/jobs/186672-full-stack-javascript-
engineer)

------
derekhaswell
10% Happier | Senior Developer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full Time

A clear, simple approach to meditation with a NY Times bestselling author and
some of the most respected (and cool) meditation teachers on the planet.
Launched last fall, 7 person core team, venture-backed, growing quickly.
(Here’s the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-
skept...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/meditation-for-fidgety-skept..). )

In a nutshell, we're looking for a senior developer who is: * Excited help us
accelerate our growth (we’ve already hit product/market fit and things are
going fast, but there are big opportunities to make it go faster) * Interested
in working on a high-visibility product (we’ve been in NYTimes, Good Morning
America, and more) that has a big impact on people’s lives (see our reviews on
the App Store) * Willing to work up and down the stack / doesn't want to get
pigeon-holed on one project. Backend, iOS, analytics, (soon) Android,
mobile/web, building a team, mentoring, refining development process, etc...
You won't get bored.

The product (for now) is our iOS app. It’s built in Swift & ReactiveCocoa. Our
web-back end is Ruby on Rails and Postgres, all living atop Heroku. If you’re
interested in functional programming & clean, readable code, we think you’ll
like what you see - but we’d prefer it if you helped us make it better still.

The interview process involves (i) a 30min call, (ii) a 2hr technical
interview, and (iii) a 2hr culture interview (followed by reference checks and
conversations to answer any questions you have).

Email me derek@ (10percenthappier.com) if you’re interested.

------
DayneRathbone
Karma | Software Engineer | Canberra, Australia | www.karma.wiki

Karma’s vision is to make it easy to learn about any person. We’re a small
team of 3 founders, our product is in beta, we’ve raised a seed round of
investment, and we’re ramping up for our launch in March.

Ideal candidate has experience in web development (front or back end), and is
able to work full-time & on-site. However, we will consider all applicants.
Remuneration is negotiable, and will include cash and equity.

Learn more about us here: * Blog:
[https://blog.karma.wiki/](https://blog.karma.wiki/) * Pitch deck:
[https://docsend.com/view/ejkkpwd](https://docsend.com/view/ejkkpwd) *
Founder’s Karma bios:
[http://tinyurl.com/ClydeKarmaBio](http://tinyurl.com/ClydeKarmaBio),
[http://tinyurl.com/MonishKarmaBio](http://tinyurl.com/MonishKarmaBio),
[http://tinyurl.com/DayneKarmaBio](http://tinyurl.com/DayneKarmaBio)

Contact: dayne@karma.wiki

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, and DevOps Engineers. Our
stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like Django/Flask and
react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like to keep exploring
what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Orange County, California | Full time | Onsite
| [http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth. Some of the platforms and
environments that we have worked on and will be working on are: Mobile apps &
Web Services (iOS, Android, Smartwatches, Google Glass & Other Wearables,
Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Full Stack Web Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- UI/UX Designer

\- Enterprise Solutions Architect

\- Mobile QA

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

~~~
Kunamatata
I applied to your company but never got an answer back (November 29th)

------
eb0la
Mobile One2One | Madrid, Spain | [https://mo2o.com](https://mo2o.com) | Full-
Time | ONSITE

IOS Developer (Apple, not Cisco)

We are apassionate about the programming and we are looking for new companions
with the same concerns. The development team is made up of 11 other people who
enjoy their work. Ambient is really nice and we are proud of it.

Our new developments are realized in Swift and we offer maintenance in
Objective-C on the projects already realized. We want our new partners to have
an interest in learning, contributing knowledge to improve every day. Also, we
want you to be cheerful, good people and you do not mind asking if you have
doubts.

What we expect?

\- At least 3 years of experience with native projects, either with
Objective-C or Swift (we've all had to learn).

\- You know how to use git (we use git-flow as methodology).

\- X-Code.

\- Plus: TDD, design patterns, clean code, knowledge of low level languages,
GitHub account with which you collaborate with FOSS ...

What We offer?

\- Very pleasant work environment. And Spanish Omelette

\- Internal training with workshops given by your colleagues about
methodologies, architecture, code quality ...

\- Office with great views in the Chamartin area.

\- Flexible schedule. Of course we leave at 3:00 p.m. on Friday.

\- Permanent contract.

\- Salary according to market.

Email: luis.munoz@mo2o.com to apply.

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Sr
iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
joeinSFO
Tally | San Francisco, CA | Salary range: $135K - $178K + equity | Multiple
Eng Positions | Backed by: Shasta Venture, Cowboy Venture, SV Bank
www.meettally.com

Tally just closed $15M to tackle some of the hardest problems in FinTech.
We’re growing fast and hiring Platform & Data Engineers at multiple levels:
meettally.com/careers

Our tech stack is modern and performant: reactive Scala, based on Akka,
Microservice architecture, more details below

\- - - - - - - - - - - - SR PLATFORM ENG: [https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/167074-sr-platform-engineer](https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/167074-sr-platform-engineer) Build scalable architecture that
simultaneously supports seamless consumer experience and core financial
systems. Our technology uses Scala-at-large to build discreet services and
servers to make credit card automation look simple. Functional programming
experience necessary (Scala, F#, Java 8 lambda functions, Frege, Haskell,
Clojure, OCaml, Erlang, Lisp, Elixir).

\- - - - - - - - - - - - SR DATA ENGINEER: [https://angel.co/tally-
app/jobs/179844-sr-data-engineer](https://angel.co/tally-app/jobs/179844-sr-
data-engineer) Architect, build and scale our data pipeline from the ground
up, bringing transparency to all aspects of our business. Core Technologies:
Scala, micro-services, Spray, Akka, Finagle/Thrift, Slick, Postgres, Redis,
AWS, Push Notifications, SSL, Identity Management, Concurrency

If you're up for a quick chat to learn more, send a note to
jasonb@meettally.com (CEO) or apply through the listed job postings (I'll
respond personally either way).

Please include resume, LinkedIn, and/or Github

Articles: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-
fo...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/19/tally-raises-15-million-fo..).
[http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-
app](http://mashable.com/2016/05/29/tally-credit-card-app)
[http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-
cards-...](http://www.businessinsider.com/tally-is-making-credit-cards-..).

------
roger_lee
Captain401 (YC S15) | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

We're building the perfect retirement savings plan for startups and small
businesses. We make essential HR administration a snap for businesses large
and small, and sound investing strategy accessible to everyone.

We also raised a substantial seed round from top investors:
[http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2016/02/24/captain401-raises-3-5-million-
to-help-small-business-employees-save-for-retirement/). If you’ve been wanting
to dive into an early stage startup, this is the perfect time to start talking
to us.

We have a lot of open roles, so we'd love to hear from anyone interested to
working with us. Specifically, we're hiring for:

* UI Engineer / Front-end Engineer (Knowledge of ES6/JavaScript, CSS, and product and design chops)

* Full-stack Engineer (We use Node.js, React.js, Golang, and PostgreSQL)

* Account Manager

Reach out to careers@captain401.com, or apply at
[https://captain401.com/careers](https://captain401.com/careers)

------
spitfire
I'll post to this thread because this is very relevant for the hiring
companies.

Hunter and Schmidt did a meta-study of 85 years of research on hiring
criteria. [1] There are three attributes you need to select for to identify
performing employees in intellectual fields.

    
    
      - General mental ability (Are they generally smart)
        Use WAIS or if there are artifacts of GMA(Complex work they've done themselves) available use them as proxies. 
        Using IQ is effectively illegal[2] in the US, so you'll have to find a test that acts as a good proxy.
    
    
      - Work sample test. NOT HAZING! As close as possible to the actual work they'd be doing. Try to make it apples-to-apples comparison across candidates. Also, try and make accomidations for candidates not knowing your company shibboleth.
    
    
      - Integrity. The first two won't matter if you hire dishonest people or politicians.
         There are existing tests available for this, you can purchase for < $50 per use.
    
    

This alone will get you > 65% hit rate [1], and can be done inside of three
hours. There's no need for day long (or multi-day) gladiator style gauntlets.
Apply this process to EVERYONE, including that elite cool kid. You don't want
to exclude part of your sample population!

[1]
[http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%...](http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%20Validity%20and%20Utility%20Psychological%20Bulletin.pdf)

[2] Technically IQ tests aren't "illegal", but the bar courts have decided
companies have to climb is so high it effectively means they are. You should
speak with your lawyer before you decide to try IQ tests.

~~~
dragonwriter
Your suggestion to use a proxy because IQ tests are "effectively illegal" is a
common and dangerous popular HR myth: anything that works as an effective
proxy for IQ faces the exact same legal issues as IQ tests, so you're better
off learning and meeting the standard for using an IQ test (whether you end up
using an IQ test or a proxy) than you are choosing a proxy and thinking that
makes you safe without understanding and meeting the standard.

------
zbear
AXIOM ZEN | Vancouver, Canada | FULL-TIME | ONSITE (visa assistance provided)

Axiom Zen is an award-winning venture studio. Our products have made “Best of
the Year” lists (Apple; The Next Web), and are used by the world’s leading
companies – including Adobe, Sony, Starbucks, Phillips, and SEGA. In 2015
alone, our work was featured in TIME, The New York Times, USA Today, and
Wired. We just made the cover of Canadian Business' 2016 "Most Innovative
Companies in Canada".

Engineering:

\- Sr. Front-end Engineer (React.js) -
[http://grnh.se/jw56tk1](http://grnh.se/jw56tk1)

\- iOS Developer (Swift) - [http://grnh.se/tawx2o1](http://grnh.se/tawx2o1)

\- Polyglot Engineer (Go, Node.js) -
[http://grnh.se/8dseqk](http://grnh.se/8dseqk)

\- Software Engineer (New Grad) -
[http://grnh.se/ra04t8](http://grnh.se/ra04t8)

Design & Product:

\- UX/Product Designers - [http://grnh.se/1y3txb1](http://grnh.se/1y3txb1)

\- Lead Project Manager - [http://grnh.se/7udpje1](http://grnh.se/7udpje1)

Don’t see an opening that matches your skills? Apply at
[http://grnh.se/j16n8w](http://grnh.se/j16n8w) and provide us with your own
job description.

[https://www.axiomzen.co](https://www.axiomzen.co)

------
konnectkit
Handshake | Software Engineer - Infrastructure | SF | ONSITE, VISA
www.joinhandshake.com

Handshake is a fast-growing team of 40 based in San Francisco. We partner with
170+ universities, uniting them into one powerful network, which makes it easy
for 100,000 companies to recruit efficiently beyond their traditional “core”
schools, increasing the breadth and scope of opportunities for our 3,000,000
students, and giving our partner universities the data and tools they need to
help their students build meaningful careers.

Are you a software engineer who loves building world class infrastructure?
We're looking for someone who's passionate about making their entire team more
productive. Whether it's ensuring one of our ten deploys to production every
day goes smoothly or cutting the time it takes for a build to complete on CI,
platform and infrastructure is core to the engineering process at Handshake.
As the first member of the team, you'll be making critical decisions that
impact the productivity, reliability, and scalability of our entire platform.

Check out our Co-Founder Scott's personal blog (
[https://medium.com/sgringwe](https://medium.com/sgringwe) ) and our
engineering blog (
[https://joinhandshake.com/engineering/](https://joinhandshake.com/engineering/)
). We also just raised Series B funding (
[https://www.joinhandshake.com/announcement/2016/11/17/series...](https://www.joinhandshake.com/announcement/2016/11/17/series..).
) so that's a huge bonus. :)

Contact me at kit@joinhandshake.com if you're interested!

------
browseatwork
TokBox | Infrastructure Engineer, Developer Support Engineer, C++ / Media
Engineer, Business Development - Technology | San Francisco, London

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox makes it easy for developers to embed live video into their
applications and websites. We build a WebRTC-powered platform and SDKs, and
have great clients from individual developers to massive players in tech,
entertainment, education, and many other industries (customers include the
Minerva Project, Chegg, esurance, Major League Baseball, Double Robotics, and
Fox Sports). We've been doing real-time communications for over 8 years -
first with Flash, and now WebRTC. We were acquired by Telefonica 4 or so years
ago. It hasn't changed the culture much, and has helped us reach more
customers around the world.

The product is industry leading, but the atmosphere and people make this place
where I work. It's an awesome group of 100 or so people- nice, smart, skilled.
We are laid back and have a sense of humor. Minimal politics. Good salary and
benefits, relaxed, enjoyable environment!

We're looking for engineers and business development folks. If you know
infrastructure, C++/media processing, or how to help individuals solve their
WebRTC problems, click below. Or, if you you're in bd and want to work in
London with technology companies, learn more below.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

~~~
browseatwork
Also looking for a Financial Analyst and Inside Sales person well, both based
in SF.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers) or
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

------
mtabini
The Muse | Fullstack Engineer, Data Engineer | New York City, Remote, Visa |
Full-time | NYC

At The Muse, we offer advice, coaching, and a job experience that's actually
engaging and doesn't suck; we reach millions of users every month with an
engineering approach that is grounded in data analysis and best practices.

We're looking for full-stack and data engineers. For more info, drop me an
e-mail at marco@themuse.com, or apply here:

[https://www.themuse.com/jobs?company=The%20Muse&filter=true&...](https://www.themuse.com/jobs?company=The%20Muse&filter=true&..).

We use a number of technologies like Python 3, Tornado, Go, React, but are
happy to consider engineers with experience in Rails, Java, devops and data
platforms like Redshift, PostgreSQL, and ElasticSearch.

Our engineering team is growing all the time, with plenty of opportunities for
leadership and mentorship roles, funding for conferences and training, or to
pick up new skills if that interests you.

We frequently contribute to open-source, give our engineers a great deal of
agency in picking the problems they want to work on, and have a strict no-
asshole policy.

------
mkucia
VSR | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-Time

VSR is focused on providing quality information, network and application
security consulting services. We work with clients in nearly every industry
vertical and at multiple stages of maturity, from start-ups to large multi-
national enterprises. VSR is always looking to expand its team of experienced
security consultants so that we may better serve our clients and expand our
thought leadership.

Our typical security assignments include: application penetration testing
(web, mobile, commercial off-the-shelf software, products & appliances),
network penetration assessments, red team exercises, and social engineering.
Expertise in all areas is not necessary, however, familiarity with multiple
areas is preferred. A strong desire to learn and the ability to effectively
collaborate with colleagues however is a job requirement.

We're currently looking for Penetration Testers / Ethical Hackers / Security
Consultants. Check out our employment page at
[https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html](https://vsecurity.com/company/employment.html)

------
ohanyan
DevOps Engineer | Vitruvian Networks | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
| [http://www.vineti.com/](http://www.vineti.com/)

At Vitruvian Networks, we create solutions that scale for healthcare. We are
developing products that help deliver cures for cancer in the cell and gene
immunotherapy space. Our products form a mission critical, service-oriented,
auditable software platform that supports multiple client-facing applications
in a regulated market. We are looking for a mid-to-senior level DevOps
Engineer who can work in a fast-paced, professional environment. You will be
responsible for deploying and maintaining highly usable, mission-critical
software for a medical cell therapy service in a HIPAA compliant and FDA
regulated environment. We work primarily with Docker, AWS, Rails, Nginx and
React. This position is full-time and based in our San Francisco office.

Please apply at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/vineti/395f760f-9c84-4bf3-a46a-d527fdf...](https://jobs.lever.co/vineti/395f760f-9c84-4bf3-a46a-d527fdf49740)

------
MattRob
Nested.com | London | Onsite | Fulltime | UX & Analytics |
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

Our product will be the source of our long-term advantage. We are looking for
someone to help us understand what our customers want and build a truly great
user experience that delivers it.

We believe in fewer, better people and you will join our small, extremely
talented London based team, backed by Europe's leading investors. We have
experience of founding successful start-ups like GoCardless and Songkick and
backgrounds from McKinsey and the Universities of Oxford and Cambridge.

On a day-to-day basis you will:

\- Dig into product usage metrics in order to improve conversion;

\- Speak to customers in order to understand how they are using the product
and uncover insights on how we better enable this;

\- Work with all functions in the business to help engineering scope out and
prioritise product features.

We would love to hear from you if you’re interested! Please send your CV to
work@nested.com. (More info at
[https://nested.workable.com/jobs/376830](https://nested.workable.com/jobs/376830))

------
guptaneil
Instructure | Senior Software Engineer | Chicago, Salt Lake City, Seattle |
VISA [https://instructure.com](https://instructure.com)

Build open-source software to help people learn! We make tools for schools and
businesses that delight our users and make their lives easier, while helping
them learn faster.

You can check out [http://code.instructure.com](http://code.instructure.com)
to see our primary product, Canvas, and some of our open source tooling and
libraries.

We're hiring for the following positions:

    
    
        - Senior software engineers
        - Android engineers
        - Senior iOS engineer
        - QA engineers
    

Our primary stack is Rails & React, but we also work with JVM/Go/Node, and
we're not afraid to try new (or old) things. We have an engineering-driven
culture with quarterly hack weeks, internal tech conferences, millions of
users who love us (search twitter or instagram for #instructurecon ;) and use
our products daily, and challenging engineering problems that come with being
one of AWS's biggest users. Oh, and the benefits are amazing too!

I'm an engineer at Instructure, and genuinely love the culture and people
here. I would highly recommend it!

Join us by applying at [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-
via=NiHimSaI8r](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=NiHimSaI8r)

Feel free to reach out to me at neil(at)instructure(dot)com with any
questions. Keep in mind I am not a recruiter. I can answer questions about
culture or work, but you should submit your application through the URL above.

------
jpcody
Senior Software Engineer | AcademicWorks | Austin, TX | Onsite (Relocation
Available)

\--

Solve hard problems that truly matter with a team that's smart, experienced,
and kind. What problems? Help kids afford college by making it easier for them
to find and receive scholarships.

\--

 _The Company:_ A small-and-growing (45 members) company using technology to
improve access to higher education The Department: A 3-member product
engineering team within an 11-member engineering department

 _Technical Details:_ Rails, AWS, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Cassandra, Redis,
Memcached, and some internal tooling in Go The Interview Process: You'll talk
to me (Product Engineering Manager), then our CTO, do some remote coding to
chat code, come on-site and pair, meet the team, and meet a founder.

\--

You're pragmatic, smart, work well with others, and take ownership of features
from planning to production. Preferably, you're proficient with some of our
technical stack, and you'll make the entire team better as an individual
contributor, a teacher, and an occasional foil.

We take a lot of pride in accomplishing disproportionately big tasks, and to
do that we treat engineers like professionals with clear expectations and
regular feedback. Our company values are kindness and respect, engagement, and
obsession with our clients' experience, and we all strive to exhibit those
daily.

\--

jcody@academicworks.com

More:
[https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d...](https://gist.github.com/jpcody/f1187d6d0828d6620633f8f6a3b3d6da)

------
konnectkit
Haus| Director of Engineering | SF | ONSITE, VISA www.haus.com

Homes are the most important purchases of people's lives and there are roughly
10 million home buyers and sellers in the U.S. annually. Yet, the transaction
process of buying and selling a home is antiquated and inefficient.

We believe openness can reduce the anxiety that results from the current
process and increase satisfaction for everyone: buyers, sellers and agents. We
want to empower agents with technology so they increase the access to
information for buyers and sellers. To do so, Haus builds technology to
promote open and fair home buying and selling.

Haus was founded at Expa, a startup studio that works with founders to develop
and launch new products. Garrett Camp, co-founder of Uber and StumbleUpon and
founder and CEO of Expa, serves as the partner for Haus advising on product
strategy and design.

If you are a hands on engineering leader who is not afraid of writing tons of
code and want to make huge impact on the business direction. This job is for
you! We need someone who is very comfortable with fast pace environment and a
strong full stack engineer.

Contact me at kit@haus.com for more information.

------
momadance23
Dark Sky | Android Engineer | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE

Company: The Dark Sky Company specializes in weather forecasting and
visualization.

Role: We are looking to hire a great Android Developer to join our team at The
Dark Sky Company to build and maintain the next generation of innovative
consumer weather apps.

[https://darksky.net/jobs/](https://darksky.net/jobs/) and shoot email to
aa@darksky.net

------
jdshutt
Dreamable | Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Developer | San Francisco, CA | Remote
Okay, Full-Time

We are seeking a talented Full Stack Ruby on Rails for the LettersTo brand
that spans across Web, mobile, and print. The right candidate will be a
talented Ruby on Rails Developer who has a passion for programming, possesses
a good understanding of agile practices, and has a desire to join a team of
exceptional developers working in a fast-paced environment to deliver first-
class software.

We also appreciate good collaboration skills (especially remotely), and
experience working with product managers, designers, and developers.

Responsibilities

* Work in a fast paced collaborative and agile environment, following agile methodologies

* Have an extensive knowledge of the entire stack and ability to operate as a Full Stack developer

* Write clean, maintainable, reusable, reliable, and efficient Ruby code; Design robust, scalable and secure features

* Contribute in all phases of the development lifecycle - architecture, design and development, user experience development, documentation, unit testing, delivery and maintenance

* Monitoring and troubleshooting performance of the system as necessary

Please email a resume and cover letter to jobs@dreamable.com to apply!

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX | San Mateo, CA or REMOTE | Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
Torn
Skyscanner | full-time senior hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow,
Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE, VISA
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/)

We're one of the biggest travel search products in the world. Recently
acquired by CTrip, China's biggest travel services provider, we have a unique
position in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech
company.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack
(modern frontend + api skills - particularly Node or Python), designers,
product, iOS & Android. We're growing in all of our European offices - London
and Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire people interested in large-scale challenges and building new
products. In short, if you've got good industry experience, know what best
practices look like, and have the drive to improve product and the people
around you, we're interested.

Our current focuses are around high-frequency travellers, data-driven
personalization and recommendation, as well as developer enablement and
tooling. What should the future look like -- how do we best use our data, our
scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow? Come help us find out.

Please ping me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a
referral. Happy to answer questions or pass you to someone who can. CV in Word
/ .doc format would be ideal.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have room to make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to
make things better. It's exciting.

~~~
sean_patel
Hi,

Thinking of working in Europe (now that we got the Donald).

What kind of Work Visa would I need? Does your company sponsor costs also?
Feel free to email me - sean_patel@icloud.com

Thank You!!!

------
7th_trifork_cat
Trifork | Stockholm, Sweden | ONSITE | FULL-TIME |
[http://trifork.se/](http://trifork.se/)

We are looking for social, outgoing person that is an expert at many things,
inquisitive, intelligent, and hungry to learn from your co-workers – and teach
others as well. Your creativity is the tool that makes you pick the best of an
infinite amount of possible solutions.

You are: \- NodeJS Experts \- ELM / Elixir Specialists \- Data Scientists \-
Log Management Oracles \- Senior Java Devel \- DevOps

What is the role?

You will be working on a wide range of projects with a diverse technology
stack, writing clean and stable code. You will develop products, decide on the
roadmap and be a part of an International world-class team.

Perks & Benefits

Independence and Freedom in a fast career track. Working in a start-up like
context means that you can grow and develop faster than in other environments;
achieve your career goals in months instead of years. Every now and then we
gather for a Code Retreat where we go on a trip to sharpen our skills and
start new 'passion projects'. These trips can take us to the wilderness of
Sweden or why not the beaches of Mallorca. You will join us for our annual ski
trip where we meet and socialise with other Trifork teams from around Europe.

Knowledge is the heart of Trifork and therefor we offer you education when you
want to expand your expertise in certain areas.

Apply at: [http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/20215-creative-full-stack-
develo...](http://jobs.trifork.se/jobs/20215-creative-full-stack-
developer?promotion=4474-trackable-share-link-hn)

------
gingerjoos
Compile India | Software Engineer | Bangalore, India | Full-time, Onsite
[https://www.compile.com/careers/](https://www.compile.com/careers/)

Come build [our
API]([http://v2.compileapi.com/docs/](http://v2.compileapi.com/docs/)) that
will feed the next wave of intelligent software. Work on data, specifically
dynamic and contextual business data.

Our product is a Knowledge graph for Organizations and our customers are
software vendors and analytic tools who directly integrate our data for their
customers to use. We have been self-funded and profitable since our inception.
You will get to work with smart people and work on a product that people
actually pay for. We won't bullshit you or make promises we have no intention
of keeping. You will get freedom to go down paths less travelled and we will
work with you to challenge yourself.

Technologies and skills we each use: Django, Django REST framework, Slate,
Postgres, AWS, Angular, React, Pandas, Docker, Nightmare js

If this excites you, drop us a line at careers@compile.com

------
s_tilney
Freebird, Inc. | Cambridge, MA, Boston, MA | Scala developer + Scala team lead
| Full time, onsite | www.getfreebird.com

About Freebird:

Freebird empowers travelers to instantly and seamlessly get back on their way
when life throws a wrench into their travel plans. Combining technology, data
science, and a fresh take on travel UX, we’re tackling the age-old problem of
flight delays and cancellations. With Freebird, travelers have the ability to
rebook their disrupted flight in less than 30 seconds -- at no additional
cost. Our product immediately notifies customers of travel issues on their
itineraries, helps them find the best alternative flight/route in real time,
and gives them the ability to instantly book a new ticket -- for free -- in
just 3 taps.

We launched in August 2015 and raised $3.5MM in seed funding from General
Catalyst, Accomplice, and Slow Ventures in November 2015.

After signed our first 4 large partnerships with airlines, TMCs and corporate
travel partners, we're looking to begin growing our scala team in-house.

You can see the full descriptions at:

\- Software Developer, Team lead:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-
developer-team-lead-bu2oP4TBGr5O_mdG1ZS6tF)

\- Software Developer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/freebird/jobs/software-
developer-scala-b4HWQwJ8Kr5OxEeMg-44q7)

Feel free to email me directly at sam.tilney[at]getfreebird.com

------
defrex
CareGuide | Software Engineer | Toronto

We are hiring software engineers to help us improve our online marketplaces:
CanadianNanny.ca, Sitter.com, Housekeeper.com, PetSitter.com, ElderCare.com,
and HouseSitter.com.

We need to iterate faster on our core features, and to add new things. Just as
importantly, we run several unique automated marketing systems (which have
powered our outstanding growth) and have big plans for where to take them.

We follow modern software development practices, including TDD, CI, and
rigorous code reviews. We are very analytics driven and continuously run a/b
tests to inform our product design. Our whole company has engineering-oriented
approach.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, Haml, Sass, React, MySQL, Solr, Redis, and
AWS. We are building mobile app using React Native. What would you add or
change?

We are a fast-growing company. Our one-of-a-kind investor group includes over
60 successful entrepreneurs.

An interesting thing about CareGuide: as a tech startup, we employ more women
than men, and have a high degree of ethnic and religious diversity. We also
have employees in their teens, 20s, 30s, 40s, 50s, and 60s. We hire the best
and build careers.

------
dmak
Moneytree | Senior Frontend Engineer | Tokyo, Japan | Onsite, full time, VISA
Sponsor Available, Minimal Japanese Required, Angular, frontend, react, I
wonder if this will parse, [https://www.moneyree.jp](https://www.moneyree.jp)

We're one of the hottest fintech startups in Japan!

Our mission objective is to change how our guests interact with their
finances. We're working hard with different partners in the industry such as
Mizuho and SMBC out of a famous area called Harajuku in Tokyo, Japan to make
that happen!

Our development team primarily operates in English, and we're looking for
Frontend devs who have experience in Angular! We have multiple web
applications using Angular 1 with various tooling. We're pretty deep in
Angular, but we also love React and welcome React devs who want to join the
dark side! We're looking for onsite and full-time people who have worked in
Angular or react with at least 1 year of production experience. In our
organization, every person has their own OKRs, so you'll find yourself
participating and working with different types of people from different parts
of the organization (designers, growth, backend developers, brand, etc...)
throughout the development cycle to achieve your objectives.

If you're interested, please send me an email at dmak [ aaatt ] moneytree.jp
with the following:

* Subject: "Saw your HN post"

* Resume

* What do you like about our web app? ([https://www.moneytree.jp/app](https://www.moneytree.jp/app))

* What's your favorite song?

* And anything else you may want to share relevant to the job

------
acatton
figo GmbH | Senior Backend Python Developer | Hamburg, Germany |
[https://www.figo.io](https://www.figo.io)

figo GmbH is a fintech startup that provides bank data. We provide a web API
to partners and unify bank data across banks (transactions, transfers, ...).
Our main product is a REST API. We also have a web application using our API
(but it's not where most of our effort go)

* You will be part of the team that implements business logic, authentication/authorization in Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy and MySQL (We're planning to migrate to PostgreSQL ASAP)

* Another team microservice unifies bank protocols for us.

* We wrote our own encrypted data store in Haskell with SQLCipher.

* We are planning to rewrite our webapp in Elm.

* We could very likely start doing machine learning in next year, to categorize and mine our data.

* We're a small company of 20-30 people.

* The company's internal language is English

For technical questions: ac+hn@figo.io or reply to this comment.

To start the recruitment process: nb@figo.io

Official offer: [https://www.figo.io/senior-python-dev-full-time-
mw/](https://www.figo.io/senior-python-dev-full-time-mw/)

------
okhudeira
Pangea | Chicago, IL | Lead iOS, Platform (.NET/C#) Engineer | Full Time, On
Site | [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

Founded in 2012 and headquartered in Chicago, IL, Pangea started with the
mission of making money transfer effortless. Since then, we’ve been striving
to enhance reduce the cost and pain points of international money transfer.

Our first solution allows users to complete a transfer in three easy steps and
pay with any US debit card, with an innovative nationwide cash solution coming
soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia, Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican
Republic can collect the transfers in cash or receive the money directly into
a bank account. Through every partnership and product iteration, we’ll
continue to help our users save more time and money.

You can see the full description at:

\- Lead iOS Engineer - [http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-
ios](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-ios)

\- Platform (.NET/C#) Engineer -
[http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/software-engineer-
platf...](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/software-engineer-platform)

You can email me directly with a cover letter and resume at omar --the at
symbol-- gopangea.com

You can learn more about the engineering team at:

\- [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

\- [https://github.com/gopangea](https://github.com/gopangea)

------
flyingclimber
Nylas | San Francisco | Engineer | Full-time | On site

We're building a new email platform here at Nylas. Over 30TB of data, AWS
stack built on top of Python & Flask. Front end stack on ElectronJS, and
React. Looking for engineers who love tough scaling challenges, open source,
and working with lots of data.

* Infrastructure - [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/2acf52e8-54b1-4593-b269-3e7f64a4...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/2acf52e8-54b1-4593-b269-3e7f64a4..).

* NodeJS - [https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/3c688d62-4985-4224-b59f-ab0a4f48...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/3c688d62-4985-4224-b59f-ab0a4f48..). Some of our recent writings:

* [https://nylas.com/blog/technical-debt/](https://nylas.com/blog/technical-debt/)

* [https://nylas.com/blog/growing-up-with-mysql/](https://nylas.com/blog/growing-up-with-mysql/)

Would love to tell you more. Shoot me an email at 'tomasz' @ 'nylas.com'

------
jgabriel
Nexosis | Software Engineer | Columbus, OH | ONSITE, Full Time,
[http://nexosis.com](http://nexosis.com)

Nexosis is a revolutionary startup based in Columbus Ohio which is lowering
the barriers to entry into machine learning. We are looking for a Software
Engineer to help us create a world class SaaS application which delights our
customers.

Design, develop, test, support, and deploy custom web, and mobile applications
in a .NET environment Assist product development team with API specifications
Collaborate with clients to translate business requirements into technical
requirements Technical Qualifications

Experience developing real world solutions for the internet C#, ASP.net MVC,
HTML5, Javascript, CSS, AJAX, JSON, etc. Microsoft Azure, AWS, or other cloud
services Git, SVN, or any version control software Strong debugging skills
Familiar with Agile development framework

If interested please apply directly at...
[http://nexosis.com/Home/Careers/510586?gh_jid=510586](http://nexosis.com/Home/Careers/510586?gh_jid=510586)

------
ErrantX
Lead/Senior Java Engineer | Capital One UK | Nottingham, UK | Full-Time |
ONSITE | Good Salary + Package I'm looking for a brilliant Java engineer with
AWS experience to take on a very senior technical role in my team. We're a
super versatile, cross-functional group of engineers who work on our
integrations with third parties.

Capital One is a pretty awesome place to work; nice balance of "grown up"
company and fun startup. Good canteen, fun spaces, relaxed work environment.
Salary and benefits are excellent. As a senior/lead engineer at our Nottingham
office you will work within an agile feature team on a wide array of
intriguing problems; such as API authentication, on-boarding external
developers and auto-scaling infrastructure. Our teams have a high degree of
empowerment to own their products from design to production. We are just
beginning a journey into the cloud and want you to help take us there.

This isn't a line management role; we call you an "individual contributor" who
is at the top of their game and has a passion to focus on engineering over
management. At Capital One we cherish engineers like you and have excellent
career development opportunities that don't require you to take on a team.

Interview Process; we've worked on this for a while and it's slick. Simple
online coding challenge, phone-screen, 1-day interview & we commit to being
able to make a decision without getting you back for second-rounds

Find out more, contact me directly thomas (dot) morton (at) capitalone (dot)
com

We're recruiting heavily across Nottingham & London, mostly for senior devs,
feel free to check out the other roles:
[http://rolp.co/ZufH9](http://rolp.co/ZufH9)

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | Software Engineer | San Francisco | ONSITE | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/about-us#careers](https://www.homelight.com/about-
us#careers)

Current Interview Process: quick chat, engineering phone screen, onsite, team
lunch, reference check, offer.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at evan@homelight.com. When you apply, make sure to mention you
saw this hackernews post.

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4.2), and
Postgresql hosted on Heroku. The javascript is well written, and we don't use
any frameworks. We've got reasonable test coverage, and a very empathetic
culture.

Today, we're looking to hire our next Sr. Fullstack Developer.

You Have

* Projects that you can point to that you personally (not your team) built

* Intellectual curiosity

* 5-10 years of web development experience, ideally some of which is in a startup environment

* An understanding of web analytics, A/B testing, and agile development methods

* An outstanding academic background; CS degree preferred

What You'll Do Here

* We're looking for a full stack engineer to help us build amazing products.

* We've got a full slate of interesting projects and need an exceptional engineer to help us create innovative technology that will change real estate.

* You'll be working on mission critical projects, both on our internal tools and on our customer facing products, and will be able to help shape our engineering culture as we grow.

------
orourkme
Compose | Remote (Canada, US, UK - Please see website for specific locations)

What: Databases-as-a-service. We offer production grade, auto-scaling,
automatically backed-up, add-on compatible MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, and
more.

Hiring Process: Blind hiring! First, a light application. Second, all
candidates who complete the application receive a work-sample resembling the
work one would do in the role. No deadline. Final step is a work day.

Compose has grown into a vibrant group where folks can feel comfortable being
themselves, living a balanced life. We welcome you to enjoy comfort when
taking risks, collaborate with spirited peers, and to unleash your creative
and talented personality.

* Work from home!

* Many neat conundrums to solve.

* Self-managing, distributed decision making. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Hardly any meetings.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fizz: [https://www.compose.com/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-u...](https://www.compose.com/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-u..).

Roles:

* Rails Developer / Application Developer

* Database Team Member

* Support Engineer

* Visual Designer

To begin: [https://compose.interviewed.com](https://compose.interviewed.com)

------
ishi
INFINIDAT | OpenStack Developer | Herzliya, Israel |
[http://www.infinidat.com/](http://www.infinidat.com/)

In this role you will be part of the OpenStack development community. You will
develop INFINIDAT block (Cinder) and file (Manila) drivers. You will own
INFINIDAT OpenStack CI infrastructure, working with both Cinder and Manila
core teams. In addition to INFINIDAT storage drivers' development, you'll be
involved in the wider aspects of the OpenStack development - including Cinder
and Manila API and scheduler work. You'll also help with OpenStack
certification as needed and may be required to provide consultancy to key
customers on drivers configuration and tuning. The majority of development is
in Python, but knowledge of C/C++, Java, JavaScript and other languages would
be useful.

Required Skills & Experience:

Proven experience in Python: the words generators, decorators and partials
should not surprise you OpenStack development, preferably in the storage-
related projects. Github profile is required. Experience with OpenStack
continuous integration environment Very strong in one or more of the
following: \- System programming \- Network programming and/or development of
distributed systems \- Automation for system / integration tests \- System
administration Fast learner who is eager to face new technological challenges
and come up with innovative solutions Curious to learn how things really work
Excellent teamwork and interpersonal communication skills

Preferred Qualifications:

Deep knowledge of enterprise storage environments Involvement in open source
projects: Github profile or link to open source work Experience with
continuous integration and delivery Experience with test-driven development

------
denisnazarov
Mediachain Labs | New York City | Blockchain Architect | Remote |
[http://mediachainlabs.com](http://mediachainlabs.com)

We're building [http://mediachain.io](http://mediachain.io), a database for
building scalable decentralized media applications and rewarding creators.

[http://github.com/mediachain](http://github.com/mediachain) Read more on
[http://blog.mediachain.io](http://blog.mediachain.io)

We've recently raised $1.5M in seed funding from USV and a16z and are actively
expanding the engineering team! Anyone interested in contributing should reach
out.

Join our Slack: [http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

Position: Blockchain Architect

A blockchain superfan with a keen interest in the economic and game theoretic
underpinnings of crypto systems. Familiar with smart contracts
(solidity/script), general purpose algorithms like PoW, PoS, DPoS, etc as well
as specialist approaches like proof of retrievability and proof of custody.

Experience with simulations a plus. Strong relevant coding skills a big plus.

Experience with crypto applications outside of trading extremely highly
valued.

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

Learn more at [http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs](http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs)

------
kreemn
Android Engineer – poynt.com - Poynt –Palo Alto, CA (ONSITE)

We’re seeking a full-time Android Engineer that knows how to make their way
around the AOSP stack.

You'll be responsible for building, launching and maintaining Poynt OS (our
secure version of Android + payments firmware that’s gone through PCI-PTS
certification ) that will help small business from all around the world
process payments in new ways: EMV, NFC, old-school magstripe, other future
payment methods. We also build tools for pushing out software updates and
capabilities to Poynt devices.

We’re a team of Xooglers, Ex-Amazonians, and Ex-PayPals. We have commitments
from all across the world (U.S., Brazil, etc.) to replace brick-looking
Verifone and Ingenico payment terminals with our Poynt devices.

Poynt has $28M in funding from Oak Investment Partners, Matrix Partners, and
Google Ventures.

If you're interested in joining us as an early software engineer, learning
about the payments industry, changing the landscape of payments, learning
about what it takes to build payments hardware that’s always connected and
have deep Android expertise

\-- send your info to careers _at_ poynt.com

------
Shenglong
Everwise | New York, NY | Onsite | Software Engineer, Architect | Onsite

We're a Sequoia-backed SaaS company, has developed a completely new model for
talent development. Our mission is to help the world’s professionals reach
their full potential by connecting them to the people and resources they need
to thrive at each stage of their career.

About Engineering @ Everwise We're a small engineering team based in NYC. Day-
to-day we leverage Agile, Ruby on Rails, AWS, React, Redis and Postgres. We're
very adaptable and looking for someone who welcomes the opportunity to solve a
broad range of problems using a wide array of technologies.

Responsibilities \- Build and enhance the front-end of Everwise's web
applications. \- Turn mockups into working products. \- Rapidly prototype new
features and quickly iterate on what works and what doesn't. \- Analyze
site/page speed and help provide performance solutions.

Your Qualifications \- Experience with client-side JavaScript and MVC
frameworks (Backbone/Angular/Ember is a plus). \- Experience with mobile
optimization, HTML5 and CSS3. \- Experience with object oriented server-side
programming, Ruby on Rails a strong plus. \- Understanding of unit and
functional testing best practices (Rspec, Jasmine, Protractor, and Selenium
are bonuses).

Benefits We offer a very competitive base salary and bonus potential. We also
provide a full benefits package including medical, dental, vision, 401K, paid
time off (PTO), employee stock option plan and transit benefits.

We would consider relocating the right candidate to NYC. Feel free to apply at
[https://www.geteverwise.com/careers](https://www.geteverwise.com/careers) or
shoot me an email (shenglong@).

------
pmchorus
AXA Investment Managers Chorus | Software Engineer, Data Engineer, Site
Reliability Engineer | Hong Kong, Paris | VISA, [https://www.axa-
im.com/en/](https://www.axa-im.com/en/)

AXA IM Chorus is an affiliate company of AXA Investment Managers. We are
building a new quantitative, systematic investment fund.

We are a small development team and we are looking for passionate and talented
people to join us:

* Data Engineer: ensure data quality and maintain the referential, help quants; experience with financial data is mandatory

* Software Engineer: write all the software stack, from simulation to trading; previous experience in finance is strongly appreciated but not mandatory

* Site Reliability Engineer: grow our infrastructure in the cloud, ensure it always work and fits both developers and quants needs

* Support Engineer: help us manage incidents both technical and business related

Current technical stack:

* Python 3, Pandas & Django

* PostgreSQL

* Linux, Puppet, Terraform & AWS

* Git

Locations:

* Hong Kong: All positions are open, VISA is sponsored

* Paris: Only the Data Engineer position is currently open, no VISA sponsorship

If you are interested or have any question, feel free to contact us on chorus
_dot_ it _dot_ jobs _at_ axa-im _dot_ com.

~~~
pmchorus
We just published full job descriptions on LinkedIn:

* Data Engineer: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/226751305](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/226751305)

* Software Engineer: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/226750810](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/226750810)

* Support Engineer: [https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/226750729](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/226750729)

(the SRE description is coming soon)

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Intern | web Developer

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

We are looking for web developers who are knowledgable with mordern
development. We use plain javascript/HTML/CSS for the main page and
Polymer/D3JS for the other critical parts.

We also want you to be an endurance runner, or a triathlete, or at least to
have the passion about running. This is very important.

Good sense of design is bonus.

You will be leading the data analysis development for Stryd, and helping on
the other part of the web development.

Being able to relocate to Boulder for the internship is required. BTW, if you
like running, Boulder is pretty much your dream place. You get tons of
opportunities to run and train with LOTS of elite athletes who are Stryd
ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

------
dwhitworth1
Bound Round Pty Ltd | Sydney or Newcastle, Australia | ONSITE | Hiring: Front-
end Software Developer | Compensation: Up to 85k (package), DOE At Bound
Round, we help traveling families find, review and book tours, activities and
excursions. We’re a fast-growing, fun, well-funded startup that’s been doing
this for over 4 years now, with no signs of slowing down. We’re looking for a
front-end software developer to join our growing team. The successful
candidate will work alongside colleagues in a cross-functional team to solve
our most difficult product challenges.

REQUIREMENTS: - 2+ years web developer experience. A keen eye for visual
design and a passion for creating fantastic user experiences. HTML5, CSS3,
JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap. Familiarity with JS Frameworks (Angular, React,
Ember, etc), Adobe Creative Suite. Version control systems (Git). Email
coding, testing and development (MailChimp, HubSpot, ActiveCampaign). NICE TO
HAVES: Familiarity with Ruby on Rails, iOS. Contact me, Donovan, at
donovan@boundround.com with a resume and cover letter if interested!

------
Taek
Nebulous | Software Developer - Networking | Boston, MA | ONSITE, OPEN SOURCE
| [https://sia.tech/jobs](https://sia.tech/jobs)

Nebulous | Business Operations | Boston, MA | ONSITE, INTERNS |
[https://sia.tech/jobs](https://sia.tech/jobs)

We're a team of decentralization enthusiasts building a decentralized cloud
storage platform. We take decentralization seriously - if we were to shut down
tomorrow and disappear, service on our platform would not be interrupted.
Website aside, users would likely not even notice.

We use smart contracts, erasure coding, and encryption to create a secure
marketplace for cloud storage. Our platform is comparable to Amazon S3, except
that the user is in full control of the data, and storage + bandwidth are
offered at about 1/10th the price.

We're looking to expand our team to help us grow the userbase and to help us
onboard enterprises. Sia is ultimately meant to be aimed at corporations more
than consumers, and we're looking to expand further in that direction. We have
a bare-minimum sales pipeline built, and we're looking for someone to build
that out further and to walk corporations from first call to pilot to
production deployment.

We are also looking for someone who can optimize the networking done by our
software. There's a lot of obvious room for improvement in how the protocol
transfers data + payments. The networking is trading money with untrusted and
potentially malicious parties, which means that any protocol must be robust to
adversarial interference. All coding will be done in golang. All of our code
is MIT licensed.

If you are passionate about decentralization, you might find a home with us.

------
bedatadriven
BeDataDriven | Junior Software Engineer | The Hague, Netherlands | ONSITE

BeDataDriven's ActivityInfo
([https://www.activityinfo.org](https://www.activityinfo.org)) powers a global
humanitarian response to crises and on-going development assistance in fifty
countries.

We are looking for a full-time, Junior Developer who can begin by handling
pressing bug fixes for users in Iraq, Syria, the Congo and elsewhere, and can
grow into leadership role over time.

ActivityInfo is a Java/GWT application running on Google AppEngine, so
experience with these technologies is a plus, but not required. The ability to
interact directly with users and customers, self-manage, and take on
increasing responsibility is valued above experience with a specific
technology.

BeDataDriven is a small, self-funded company with big ambitions. We provide
free lunch (Dutch-style) and no shortage of technical challenges. Candidates
of all backgrounds are encouraged to apply, though you must already have
permission to work in the Netherlands.

Please send a CV and motivation letter to alex at bedatadriven dot com.

------
mariano54
Token | Software Developer | SF | ON PREMISE

Token is a Silicon Valley based technology company serving the financial
industry. We have developed the technology needed to create a standard
internet protocol to securely and instantly exchange value.

We are a company of highly talented and energetic professionals committed to
providing the best solutions possible to our customers. Our impressive team
combines years of highly successful execution and innovation in both the
technology and banking sectors. Our CEO, Steve Kirsch, has invented several
ground-breaking Internet technologies and has had multiple billion-dollar
exits. Token’s CTO, Yobie Benjamin, was formerly the Global CTO at Citigroup
where he was responsible for the processing of quadrillions of dollars a year
in payments.

We're looking for iOS, web, backend, security, and/or full stack engineers.
Our technologies include (Swift, Node, React, Java, kubernetes, and AWS). If
interested, please email your resume to angie.mcdonnell@token.io. More at
[http://token.io](http://token.io).

------
neomantra
Software Engineer (C++) | Greenwich, CT or NYC | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://www.neomantra.com](http://www.neomantra.com)

Neomantra is developing a next-generation market data visualization and
analytics product for desktop and mobile. Our product allows retail and
professional traders to see and understand the stock market in unprecedented
ways. With our powerful subscription-based tools, they can make better trading
decisions.

Our back-end technology is rooted in HFT and HPC infrastructure. We are
colocated at the exchanges, directly receiving the firehose of market data. We
effectively take the stock market, convert it into web-friendly JSON stored in
in-memory databases, and transmit it on-demand to end users. Our middle tier
is a combination of Nginx/OpenResty, Node.js, and custom C++ WebSocket
servers, while our front-end is HTML5, WebGL, JavaScript/TypeScript, and
React.

We are seeking a C++ expert to work on our backend systems. We are a small
tight-knit engineering team and you will get exposure to all aspects of our
system. Notably, you'll get to use C++11/14 on high-performance low-latency
projects such as market data feed handling, messaging fabrics, analytics
pipelines, and HTTP data services. We use kernel bypass technology on multi-
core shared-memory systems and love libraries like boost and folly. We
actively collaborate with the Open Source community and give back as much as
possible.

We are based in Greenwich, CT, near the MetroNorth station. We are open to
semi-remote candidates (on-site twice a week) coming from NYC and may open a
WeWork office in midtown. We offer competitive compensation tailored to your
needs.

Email jobs@neomantra.com with an introduction and your resume. Thank you for
your interest!

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | On-site San Francisco or Remote
(w/experience) | [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers)

We're a growing, fast-moving team looking for all types of engineers: full-
stack, backend, site reliability, data, integration.

Check out our "Advent 2016" blog series this month to see the engineering
problems we're solving:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
even have a Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re seeing
phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of thousands of
more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, AWS, Redis, Electron, Meteor (full
stack: [http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-
web](http://stackshare.io/mixmax/mixmax-for-web))

Our engineering blog:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat!

~~~
gabomagno03
I got in touch with one of the founders, he proceed to ask me to develop one
integration with the product and upload it to github, after it was done, he
never reply back. Wasted 1 full day on it. The whole experience was very
frustrating.

------
cnj
commercetools | Scala Backend Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA
[https://commercetools.com](https://commercetools.com)

Our team of five experienced Scala Devs is building the API of commercetools.
Our customer base is growing fast (our API calls grew by a factor of 5 this
year). We work a lot on scaling the platform. Because our product is for
developers, we work closely with our Product Owners and contribute to the
documentation.

We're looking for strong Backend Engineers with a love for functional
programming. We're hiring for both a senior and a junior position.

Stack: Scala, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Cassandra

Our team is tightly knit. Some of us work on Open Source Scala projects, e.g.
[https://github.com/sangria-graphql](https://github.com/sangria-graphql),
[https://github.com/agourlay/cornichon](https://github.com/agourlay/cornichon),
[https://github.com/scaldi/scaldi](https://github.com/scaldi/scaldi) or
contribute to meetups (e.g. we will host the Scala User Group Berlin-
Brandenburg in January). We value work-life balance (no overtime, two of us
work 4 days/week), have great parental leave policies and encourage regular
Home Office.

Our interview process starts with two short interviews, usually via Hangout.
The final interview round is preferably on site.

For more info, and to apply, visit
[https://commercetools.com/careers](https://commercetools.com/careers)

Feel free to ping me with any questions at christoph.neijenhuis (at)
commercetools.de

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Software Engineers, Test/QA, Ops | San Francisco Bay Area, Denver,
Orange County | Full Time

Hi, I'm Eric and I'm a frontend engineer at SendGrid. We send a huge portion
of the world's meaningful email. Whether it's an instant receipt after an Uber
ride or an Airbnb booking confirmation, we deliver it. Our platform team works
on tough scaling challenges, while our applications team maintains an
informative analytics dashboard for our customers.

The people here are absolutely fantastic - we bring in the best and trust them
to get the job done. We're about 300 strong, and we've been growing fast for
seven years. Everyone gets competitive salaries, generous pre-IPO options,
flexible hours, catered lunch, an annual trip to Mexico ... that list goes on
for a while.

Apply: [http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list](http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list). If
you have questions, or if you'd like an inside perspective on what a day looks
like for the Applications & Services team, my email's in my profile.

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent microwave radios in space using SDRs.

Work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before. Well-
funded, but still a small team that moves fast. No prior space experience
needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands dirty with real hardware and
be ok with struggling to do things that seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
michaelbryzek
Flow Commerce | Hoboken NJ | Full-time, onsite |
[http://flow.io](http://flow.io) Flow Commerce | Hoboken NJ | remote |
[http://flow.io](http://flow.io)

Flow is an enterprise SAAS platform that makes it simple for ecommerce brands
to sell globally. It’s a large market (~$300B last year) and growing quickly
(~30%) year over year. We launched MVP in October and are now scaling the
team.

We love building software. We love open source. We spend tons of time
carefully designing our APIs - a core part of our business is a simple set of
APIs built by developers for developers.

What we are looking for:

\- People passionate about defining and building simple APIs \- People
passionate about natural language processing and/or general algorithmic work
\- People passionate about creating great UI

If Remote: primarily looking for ruby / rails experience to help us build a
storefront. Shopify plus / solidus experience would be super helpful.

About us:

\- Balanced and Productive. We have a great core team and think a lot about
culture, starting with a foundation of trust \- Founded in 2015 by second time
successful entrepreneurs (Gilt Groupe, Fizzback). Well-funded. \- Open source:
node.js, react, redux, scala (the kind of scala without a var), play framework
(APIs), go (CLIs) - more at:
[https://github.com/flowcommerce](https://github.com/flowcommerce)

We have many friends here on HN, and we are really looking for interesting
people. It's early enough that you will have a huge impact on what we do and
how we do it. If you have questions or want to apply, pls drop me a note: mike
at flow.io

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after four years, half of all schools in the US (65,000
schools) are using our platform. Our goals are much bigger than that, though.
We want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 120 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. We're especially looking for a
security-focused software engineer: a creative thinker who’d be excited to
help keep students’ data safe.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
one of our product releases here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
mmosta
District M | PHP and/or Javascript Developer | Montreal | FULLTIME, ONSITE

District M is a profitable, bootstrapped ad-tech company representing a large
number of Canadian, US and European publishers. Ranked consistently in
Pixalate global seller index and tech community darling three years in a row.

My team is growing and we’re looking to hire a couple of new people to bolster
our ranks. Our small tech team is smart mix of young and experienced can-do
folks working closely together.

\- Projects are built around small 2-4 person teams with clear
responsibilities and interfaces with other work groups.

\- Project requirements are derived from business goals in a collaborative
manner.

\- Implementation and design details are largely the responsibility of your
autonomous work unit.

\- We work with PHP5/7, Node and ReactJS on AWS.

District M offices in Mile-End are readily accessible by public transport,
flanked by great neighbourhoods and some of the best food in the city.

Compensation: competitive salary + health insurance plan with possibility for
performance based quarterly bonuses.

Must be eligible to work in Canada.

Drop me a line, mo /at/ districtm.ca with cv/github/blog/projects

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | Ft. Lauderdale FL, Atlanta GA, Toronto CA | Onsite/Remote
|
[http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers](http://www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers)

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time development
positions, including:

    
    
         - Cloud Architect
    
         - Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang, Python), 
    
         - Software Test Engineers, and more.
    

About 15% of our Product Development team works from home. We have an
unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s #1 Best Tech Company
to Work For in 2016 today. Here is a link to our Java Software Engineer role
we have available, but feel free to check out the other opportunities on our
site as well!
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/USG1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/USG1006/JobBoard/dfc53730-57d1-3460-336f-ddafabd108f3/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=8efc0a52-fbb4-473c-8f33-5b1c2d73d1ae)

------
dotzenlabs
RallyPoint ([https://www.rallypoint.com](https://www.rallypoint.com)) |
Boston, MA | Senior Software Engineer | Onsite | Full Time

RallyPoint was founded in 2012 by two military veterans at Harvard Business
School to help make military life better. Backed by two of the US military's
recent Joint Chiefs of Staff, RallyPoint connects its members and gives them
the best tools possible to succeed both while in the military, and beyond.

We are a small team tackling big problems. We're an open source shop using
Rails and Ember to continuously deliver our app to desktop and mobile devices.
The team works together on front and back-end features, collaboration and
communication are important. Every piece of code is peer-reviewed and
automated tests are encouraged. We move fast with several deployments a day.

techjobs@rallypoint.com [http://careers.rallypoint.com/apply/RgWjLY/Senior-
Software-E...](http://careers.rallypoint.com/apply/RgWjLY/Senior-Software-
Engineer)

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) | Senior Data Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE -
www.bodyport.com/

At Bodyport, we are on a mission to eliminate the leading cause of death
worldwide - heart disease. We are bridging the gap between hospital grade
medical devices and the health tools presently available in the home. Our
first product uses a novel sensor technology to rapidly screen for the major
risk factors of heart disease in under fifteen seconds. The clinical-grade
data measured by our system fuels algorithms aimed at predicting and
preventing the onset of cardiovascular disease.

By joining us as Data Engineer, you will play a critical role at an early-
stage company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical technology into every
home. You will work directly with our data science team to implement a backend
that will enable the design and implementation of groundbreaking learning
algorithms capable of improving the health and lives of all people.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/)

------
hoanguyen
Insight Data Engineering | Program Director / Data Engineer | New York

Insight's an educational start-up created to help programmers and software
developers transition to data engineering. We run intensive, seven-week
Fellowship programs three times a year during which programmers learn data
engineering tools through self-directed projects that they then present to
companies in the hopes of landing an awesome data engineering job. The program
is free for Fellows. As a program director you'll be able to help recruit and
guide Fellows during the seven week program. As a data engineer, you'll also
have a lot of latitude to develop technically and keep your coding and DE
skills sharp. It's a great job that leverages your computer science background
and people skills. Email me, hoa, at insightdataengineering with questions.
Find more details and apply here:
[http://insightdatascience.com/jobs?gh_jid=248141](http://insightdatascience.com/jobs?gh_jid=248141)

------
KurtisL
SigOpt, Inc. - San Francisco - Onsite - Full time - VISA OK

SigOpt is the optimization platform that amplifies your research. SigOpt takes
any research pipeline and tunes it, right in place. Our cloud-based ensemble
of optimization algorithms is proven and seamless to deploy, and is used by
globally recognized leaders within the insurance, credit card, algorithmic
trading and consumer packaged goods industries. More info about available
positions: [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

Software Engineer at SigOpt (Full time) - As a part of our full-stack platform
team you will be building the user experience of SigOpt’s enterprise
optimization platform. You’ll work on everything from building innovative new
visualizations to reducing queue processing time. Our goal is to build cutting
edge tools that are easy-to-use and integrate seamlessly with our customers’
infrastructure.

Please apply at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

------
edwinwills
Rentify | Software engineer | London | Full-time

Rentify is an online letting agency that uses technology to make both
landlords' and tenants' lives easier (and cheaper). We offer landlords
guaranteed rent based on an algorithmically determined property valuation, and
attribute most of our savings to efficiently using technology to solve
problems.

We're looking to add some mid to senior Ruby/Rails engineers to our in-house
engineering team, to help us build both public-facing and internal tools.

Recently projects include building an internal search engine using React,
Elasticsearch and Rails and an automatic rent payout system based on Stripe
Connect.

Our main app is Ruby on Rails 4 with PostgreSQL as a store, hosted on AWS.
Other technologies we use every day are Elasticsearch, React, Chef, Sinatra,
Redis.

If you're interested or would like to know more, please get in touch with us
at jobs@rentify.com - our full job description is available at
[https://www.rentify.com/jobs#ruby-
engineer](https://www.rentify.com/jobs#ruby-engineer)

No recruiters please.

------
sharethisTA
ShareThis | Full Stack, Front End, Data Engineer | Palo Alto | ONSITE ONSITE
Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK

Multiple open positions:

Senior Software Engineer Full Stack - (CoffeeScript, React.js, Node.js,
Docker)

Senior Software Engineer Data - (DynamoDB, Java, Golang, AWS, Kubernetes)

Senior Software Engineer Front End - (Javascript, CSS3, HTML5) (Contract
position OK)

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Work on a tech stack that includes the
latest technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, and Big Query. - Sift through
TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. -
Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment. - Be inspired by talking
to our customers, a/b testing, surveys, and hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our:

Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)

Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers. If you want to know more or
apply to any position, email me directly at rana@sharethis.com with Hacker
News in the subject name.

------
wafelj
Zemanta | Full-stack Engineer | Ljubljana, Slovenia |
[https://www.zemanta.com](https://www.zemanta.com)

Zemanta is based on the idea that all content deserves an audience. We've been
building Zemanta One, the most advanced content promotion platform in the
world.

With millions in funding, years of experience in content marketing and offices
in Europe and the US, we are a small, fast-moving team that is constantly
breaking new ground in marketing technology.

We are looking for a versatile software engineer to help us build the next
generation of features for our analytics platform. If designing a querying
engine across two databases, building a REST API for our clients or squeezing
the last few FPS out of the frontend sound like interesting challenges, let’s
talk!

Tools we use: Angular 1/2, Django, Python, Go, AWS, Amazon Redshift,
PostgreSQL, Google Cloud Platform, Docker, InfluxDB.

More info & apply:
[https://zemanta.workable.com/jobs/358958](https://zemanta.workable.com/jobs/358958)

------
atipoul
Truckfly | Software Engineer Intern | Paris, France | INTERNS
[https://www.truckfly.com/](https://www.truckfly.com/)

Our tech stack : \- Backend: Django + Django Rest Framework \- Web Frontend:
React \- Mobile Frontend: React Native

At Truckfly, we are doing our best to make road transportation better using
break-through technologies. Last year, we launched an app for truckers. Today,
our community gathers 80,000 drivers all around Europe. Each user can access
the best truck stops on the road : restaurants, parkings and gas stations. The
app is participative : adding new stops, rating existing ones and commenting
on their experience.

Today, we aim at modernizing the trucking industry tools using mobile
technologies, selling Saas mobile/web software. Join Truckfly and work in a
small, flexible and adaptive team.

I'd be happy to have a discussion with you, please send me an email at
arthur@truckfly.com

More info: [https://angel.co/truckfly/jobs](https://angel.co/truckfly/jobs)

------
homevita
HomeVita | Head of Engineering | SF | Full-time, Onsite or Remote

HomeVita is tackling an untapped, archaic, niche in the real estate buying
process. x

We are hiring a head of engineering to join the founding team. You will be
directly responsible for building the first iteration of the product, while
leading and shaping the engineering team from the ground up.

Contact jobs@myhomevita.com with a resume and little bit about yourself.

------
stevebrambilla
Nuvyyo (Tablo TV) | iOS Developer, Android Developer | Ottawa, Canada | ONSITE
[http://tablotv.com](http://tablotv.com)

Tablo is a whole-home DVR that lets you stream live and recorded OTA HDTV
content to mobile and streaming TV devices.

We're looking for talented iOS and Android developers to join us in building a
better over-the-air TV experience. We're a small, tight-knit team with a focus
on building beautiful, polished apps that our customers love using.

Our interview process starts with an introduction call, then on-site
interviews and a take-home coding challenge.

If you're interested, learn more here:

\- iOS / tvOS: [http://www.nuvyyo.com/jobs/Nuvyyo-
Software_Developer_iOS_tvO...](http://www.nuvyyo.com/jobs/Nuvyyo-
Software_Developer_iOS_tvOS-Job-Description.pdf)

\- Android: [http://www.nuvyyo.com/jobs/Nuvyyo-
Software_Developer_Android...](http://www.nuvyyo.com/jobs/Nuvyyo-
Software_Developer_Android-Job-Description.pdf)

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Lead SDK Engineer, Product Marketer

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're an 18-person team (SF, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Barcelona, Nomad) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks: competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, annual conference budget, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're looking for:

* Lead SDK Engineer

* Sr. Product Marketing Manager

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.com/jobs](https://rollbar.com/jobs)

------
dabent
MedTech Exchange, Inc. | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE

We are a small, but growing healthcare IT company based in Atlanta, Georgia.
We’re looking for developers who are passionate about making fast, scalable,
and well-designed web interfaces for the healthcare industry. You will be
utilizing the latest web technologies to solve challenging problems, create
innovative web applications from the ground up and understand exactly what it
takes to create an outrageously good user experience while driving down the
costs of health care.

As a member of the team you'll be designing and developing new user interfaces
as well as supporting our existing systems. As an early hire, you'll have the
chance to build new product and shape the culture of our company as we grow.

We're looking for serious developers on both the front-end and server-side
(Java, Play Framework, Scala, Angular 2) -- people with some professional
experience (3 years or more) to join our team right now and be, or grow into,
technical leaders in short order.

Interested? Send your resume to hiring@medtechexchange.com

------
Nic56
Softwear | Senior Python Developer | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | ONSITE
[http://softwear.nl](http://softwear.nl)

Skills: Python, Docker, Bash, MongoDB

Full-Time (or four days per week)

Compensation: Based on experience - up to par w.r.t. developer pay rates in
The Netherlands

Medium-sized B2B company serving small/medium retailers and wholesalers. Well
on their way from an agency model (company exists since 25 years, founder
still serving as CEO) to a PaaS model with a stack of MongoDB/Python/Angular.
Legacy is close to being slain for good and there is still room for shaping
the future.

\- We offer a relaxed working environment in which you can take part in the
technological decision-making.

\- Our Python backend is based on Pyramid. We aim at open-sourcing the core
very soon.

\- You've got a drive for quality and the experience to solve problems by
yourself and supervise junior developers.

We will interview with Google Hangouts and might get you to Amsterdam for a
final round. Only light code challenges. No Visa support unfortunately, so
only EU citizens need apply.

Apply by mail nicolas@softwear.nl

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer| NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time,
permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, news aggregator and top ten UK
media publisher with 15M users monthly. Established 1998 and profitable ever
since, our ethos and business models have stood the test of time. Ours is a
developer-led company: our Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have two opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within a
reasonable commute of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Electrical Engineer

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/1bstep1](http://grnh.se/1bstep1)

Electrical engineering at Formlabs bridges the gap between the analog and
digital worlds. If you love to design and build boards from the ground up,
develop firmware to control complex electromechanical systems, and produce
elegant solutions to real-world problems we want you to join our team as an
Electrical Engineer.

The job:

Engineer the most amazing desktop 3D printer on the market Design high
performance electronics for manufacturability Develop sensors and controls for
a sophisticated electromechanical system Create laser light shows for Formlabs
parties You:

* Have at least 3-5 years experience working in the field

* Can share a portfolio or examples of projects

* Are a master of analog and digital systems

* Comfortable developing and debugging firmware for embedded systems

* Work with common embedded peripherals and communication protocols

* Seamlessly integrate complex electromechanical subsystems

* Familiar with signal processing and controls

* Approach PCB design with a sense of craftsmanship

* Can prototype your own designs

* Have experience with the full product development cycle

* Communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe

* Are hands-on and willing to cross discipline boundaries to solve a problem

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/1bstep1](http://grnh.se/1bstep1)

~~~
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Mechanical Engineer

As mechanical engineers at a 3D printing company we create tools we use
ourselves. We’re excited to build devices that not only create beautiful parts
but also reflect careful user experience design. Our team prototypes, builds
and manufactures the mechanisms and systems that make our printers function
with precision and reliability.

If you want to help design and create the tools you would love to use
yourself, we want you to join our team as a Mechanical Engineer.

Sharing a portfolio/website that reflects your mechanical engineering work or
projects is required.

The job:

Push the capabilities of 3D printing Engineer the most amazing desktop 3D
printer on the market Prototype new mechanisms, test materials, and research
3D printing challenges Create detailed designs in CAD and well-specified,
accurate drawings

You:

* Can share a strong portfolio of previous work * Want to build a precision tool that is beautiful inside and out * Enjoy the gritty details of part design, material selection and manufacturing techniques * Craft elegant designs that function with efficiency and simplicity * Use Solidworks to design components, produce drawings, and build assemblies * Can communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe * Are familiar with a variety of manufacturing techniques including injection molding and sheet metal fabrication * Can prototype your own designs * Have experience with the full product development cycle * Communicate seamlessly with vendors and suppliers across the globe * Are hands-on and willing to cross discipline boundaries to solve a problem

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/0xodvm1](http://grnh.se/0xodvm1)

~~~
JoryFormlabs
Formlabs | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Software Engineer

If you’re passionate about systems, can seamlessly move from one platform to
another, and want to have a big impact on the backend side of a complex
product – we want you on the Form Team as a Software Engineer.

The job:

Design bigger software systems to support our 3D printing desktop software
Seamlessly integrate all or our backend system architecture Get your hands
dirty in all kinds of code You:

* A talented generalist who is passionate about backend functionality * Are a full stack software developer, from systems level software to user interfaces * Love to work in diverse environments (Windows, OSX, Linux) * Code extensively in C++ (Qt) and Python * Know Git inside and out * Can architect and implement complex software products * Can lead projects and work closely with a high-caliber team * Are excited to dive into a huge variety of challenges

Sound interesting? Get in contact with us here:
[http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1](http://grnh.se/uj0s1o1)

------
caseyohara
PrintReleaf | Ruby on Rails Developer | Denver, CO | REMOTE
[https://printreleaf.com](https://printreleaf.com)

Environmental Sustainability Startup // Founded in 2013

Help us build the world’s first platform for automated reforestation. We
measure paper consumption at businesses, equate it to the number of trees
deforested to produce that paper, and automate the reforestation of those
trees at planting projects around the world.

We're hiring for the following positions:

– Application Developers

Stack: Ruby/Rails/Postgres/Redis

The PrintReleaf product layer is powered by Ruby on Rails: everything from our
suite of dashboard and account management applications, to our public APIs and
marketing site. As a developer on the product team, you build and maintain
customer-facing and internal web applications and APIs using modern tools and
an open-source stack. We use Rails 4.2 on Ruby 2.2 with Postgres and Redis. We
use Linux on AWS in production, and we automate our infrastructure and
deployments using tools like Terraform and Ansible.

– Platform Developers

Stack: Java/Scala/Akka/Postgres/Redis

Contribute to all aspects of platform software development: from the REST API,
underlying service architecture and workflow engine, to social messaging and
data collection integrations. We use Java/Scala/Akka + Postgres + Redis. We
use Linux on AWS in production, and we automate our infrastructure and
deployments using tools like Terraform and Ansible.

More info and apply here:
[https://printreleaf.com/careers](https://printreleaf.com/careers)

Questions: cohara@printreleaf.com

~~~
spiderjerusalem
Remote US only?

------
gsarria
Endgame’s security platform enables organizations to hunt for adversaries
within their networks and secure their most valuable assets. We are
characterized by a high degree of autonomy and flexibility, intellectual
engagement, and a competitive compensation structure that rewards performance.
We work within a fast-paced, driven, and flexible work environment that allows
for both professional growth, as well as unwinding through team events like
weekend family brunches, happy hours, and outdoor activities. Endgame values
engagement within the tech community. We provide opportunities for open source
contributions, speaking at meetups or conferences, and participating in our
technical blog.

Open Engineering positions:
[https://www.endgame.com/careers](https://www.endgame.com/careers)

Sr. Back End (Python)- SF and VA Sr. Front End (React and node.js) Arlington,
VA only DevOps- SF and VA

Endgame is unable to sponsor H1-B or other visas at this time. Email
gsarria@endgame.com if interested

------
wuntee
Square | Product Security Engineer | SF | squareup.com
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/93848374-product-
secu...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/Square/93848374-product-security-
engineer)

Square is looking for Product Security Engineers to compliment our brilliant
product teams. The newly formed Product Security team is looking to work in
tandem with product teams to help drive down security exposure and generally
make our products better. The team will be the security subject matter experts
for the products they actively support and will be responsible for ensuring we
accurately calculate and mitigate security risks while allowing our products
to continue to thrive.

We are looking for senior security talent that wants the responsibility to
actually change things at company. Someone who can own and drive forward the
security of entire products. If this interests you, please apply online or
reach me at mathewrowley@squareup.com

------
jmusighi
Sesh | Mobile Software Engineer | Los Angeles, Rio de Janeiro | Part-time,
REMOTE | [http://joinsesh.com](http://joinsesh.com)

Product:

Global marketplace for virtual life coaching. A beautiful mobile app matching
clients with coaches and providing a complete platform for communication and
goal tracking.

What you'll do:

• Push the limits of mobile devices and create great user experiences

• Build smooth, stable, and fun products

• Develop features from design through implementation and launch

• Evaluate technical tradeoffs of every decision and work with design on the
best UI and infrastructure practices

• Perform code reviews that guarantee code quality

What we're looking for:

• Expertise in Objective-C and iOS and/or Node.JS and/or AngularJS

• Bonus: expertise in MongoDB and/or AWS

• An individual who cares deeply about creating outstanding experiences

• Someone who gets excited by tough technical challenges

• Someone who loves learning and is passionate about helping others

• Someone who's great at collaborating and can work well with others

• 3+ years experience in developing mobile applications

Where you'll work (choose any):

• REMOTELY from anywhere in the world

• Our Los Angeles, CA office

• Our Rio de Janeiro, Brazil office

------
DesaiAshu
Make School | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

Make School was founded in 2012 to empower students to build and ship products
that impact their communities. Our core products include:

\- Product Academy - an accelerated 2 year college replacement program

\- Summer Academy - an 8 week program for students of all ages to build and
ship their own app

\- Swift CSP - a free CS curriculum that teaches iOS development designed for
AP Computer Science

Our talented and diverse team is working hard to change education and we could
use more players. We're currently hiring for several positions, including a
Ruby on Rails Engineer, iOS Instructor and Curriculum Engineer, Growth Hacker,
and more.

Make School offers competitive salaries, excellent benefits, lots of
networking opportunities, and a work environment where every employee has an
impact.

Apply here and mention Hacker News:
[https://www.makeschool.com/jobs](https://www.makeschool.com/jobs)

Reach out to sarah@makeschool.com with questions.

We've met some great people through HN and would love to meet more!

~~~
amratab
Hi team,

My name is Amrata Baghel. I am a freelance iOS, Android App Developer and
Backend Engineer with over 6+ years of experience and hold a masters degree in
computer science from one of the finest institute of India, IIT
Roorkee([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Institute_of_Technology...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indian_Institute_of_Technology_Roorkee#Rankings)).
A concise description of my experience and skills. I have developed 2 iOS apps
and 1 iPad app, all three in Swift. These all apps are developed and launched
solely by me. Currently, I am in the process of moving iOS enterprise apps to
MDM to remove the overhead of 'trusting the enterprise account' on every
install. Also developed one android app in Java, being used by Cleaners of a
UK based organisation on low end android devices, giving me exposure to a
variety of issues that are hard to find on high end devices that developer's
use in normal day to day life.Android app is already hosted on play
store([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanily.c...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cleanily.cleaner&hl=en)).
iOS apps are distributed through enterprise account. Have written two Open
sources Swift libraries( Customisable Progress Bar --
[https://github.com/amratab/FlexibleSteppedProgressBar](https://github.com/amratab/FlexibleSteppedProgressBar)
and Accordian View --
[https://github.com/amratab/ThreeLevelAccordian](https://github.com/amratab/ThreeLevelAccordian)),
also available through cocoapods. Both the libraries are very flexible and
expose a wide range of customisation options. All my apps support offline mode
and regular amazing interactions with backend servers through APIs. My 5+
experience in server side frameworks helped me to utilise the data storage
capabilities available in the app frameworks to its fullest. Very enthusiastic
user of Zeplin and Adobe Photoshop, which have helped me to create pixel
perfect apps with ease. Worked as a backend engineer for over 5 years gaining
proficiency in Java , Ruby on Rails, multiple databases, day to day dev-ops
operations. Developed backend APIs(Ruby on Rails) for three of my apps. Also
have worked extensively on multiple backend technologies for 5 years and
developed APIs for a very popular music app, Wynk being used by millions of
users in India. I have worked as a Lead software engineer for one of the top
three e-commerce websites in India,
[https://www.snapdeal.com/](https://www.snapdeal.com/). I am very confident
about my communication and inter personal skills. I have worked on a large
variety of products and developed good user experience instincts. Before the
conception of any app or even a very small feature, I believe we should always
think of ourselves as an end user. I keep trying multiple apps on daily basis
to pick up their brain on new interactions and simplifications of flows. i am
a firm believer that one should always keep his/her eyes and ear open to soak
in new things.

I can be be a strong asset to your organisation in a variety of duties. I
would love to have the opportunity to interview with your company and explain
my capabilities in more detail. I am certain that you are very busy, and would
happily interview at your convenience. I can be reached at below mentioned
contact details any time of normal working day, including weekends. Thank you
very much for your time and consideration.

Personal Website: [https://justlikeyou.co.in](https://justlikeyou.co.in)
github: [https://github.com/amratab](https://github.com/amratab)

Contact Details: Skype: amratab Email: amrata.baghel@gmail.com Mobile:
+91-8860595477

------
ohanyan
Product Manager (Agile) | Vitruvian Networks | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
Onsite | [http://www.vineti.com/](http://www.vineti.com/)

At Vitruvian Networks, we create solutions that scale for healthcare. We are
developing products that help deliver cures for cancer in the cell and gene
immunotherapy space. Our products form a mission critical, service-oriented,
auditable software platform that supports multiple client-facing applications
in a regulated market. We are looking for a junior-to-mid-level agile product
manager who can work in a fast-paced, professional environment. You will help
create highly usable, mission-critical software for a medical cell therapy
service. This position is full-time and based in our San Francisco office.

Please apply at: [https://jobs.lever.co/vineti/9afbe9ae-
ed9f-4ee7-92c2-65214e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/vineti/9afbe9ae-
ed9f-4ee7-92c2-65214e3b95c5)

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter - [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) \- Santa
Monica (LA area) - REMOTE OK for some positions

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 450+ employees.

We have a number of open positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer (primarily Python) (Santa Monica)
      - Software Engineer (primarily Perl) (Santa Monica or remote)
      - Linux Systems Administrator (Santa Monica)
    

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development. If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Front End Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/491613](https://spothero.com/careers/491613)
SpotHero is looking for a Front End Developer who is excited to work with a
small, high-performing team of engineers that is building the features that
our users interact with on a daily basis.

Junior QA Analyst -
[https://spothero.com/careers/487968](https://spothero.com/careers/487968)

Junior Software Engineer - Spring 2017 Hire -
[https://spothero.com/careers/460619](https://spothero.com/careers/460619)

Software Engineering Intern - Summer 2017 -
[https://spothero.com/careers/459520](https://spothero.com/careers/459520)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

~~~
santix
Do you sponsor visas for the internships?

------
natemilbee2016
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Entelo helps companies build better teams. We use predictive analytics and
large volumes of data to help companies like Facebook, Amazon, and Tesla hire
better and faster. We also care deeply about promoting diversity in tech.

We're a small, efficient engineering team that's growing very quickly, and
we're hiring for many roles including:

* Architect

* Data Engineer

* Data Scientist

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Software Engineer

Our stack includes Ruby, Go, Kubernetes, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, React,
Lambda, Spark, Docker, Elasticsearch, CoreOS, AWS, and more. We work on
interesting problems like predicting when someone will leave their job and
matching people to jobs they didnt even know they wanted. There's a large
market opportunity for a fast-moving, modern HR company, and we have a lot of
growth ahead of us.

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or better
yet email me directly at nate at entelo dot com.

------
s3nnyy
Ginetta | Frontend Engineer: Modular CSS + Javascript | Zurich | EU passport
only

This might be a exciting, very well-paid opportunity (almost bay-area after-
tax salary). Ginetta is a boutique web agency specialized in human-centered
design and development. We build websites and mobile apps that set new
standards in user experience.

The experiences we create are fast, simple and beautiful. While we focus on
the user, we talk business: Through our work, we help our clients thrive in a
connected world. We value people over deadlines. We offer a respectful,
creative and result-oriented environment in which you can perform at your
highest level. We work hard, sweat the details, and celebrate our progress
with drinks at the end of the week.

In these two roles (1. modular CSS, 2. Javascript), you are responsible for
building large web applications. You will design and implement clean and
robust client side architectures. You will work with a team of remarkably
talented and dedicated designers, researchers and developers to help our
clients define and meet their project goals.

Your code reflects your consideration for both end users and fellow
developers. You are familiar with the latest web technologies, such as node,
angular, grunt, bower, karma, protractor, selenium, sass and git. You are
passionate about the web but find value in life beyond the screen. You feel
comfortable working with a small team in a fast-paced environment.

We value potential over experience. We expect you to be honest, smart and
daring. You see feedback as an opportunity to grow. You are keen to learn and
eager to succeed. Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail with your Github or / and resume to:

jobs@ginetta.tech

------
oladon
ChatLingual | Full-Stack Developer (Node.js) | Boulder, Colorado | Full-Time |
Onsite

ChatLingual gives businesses access to new markets by removing one of the
oldest barriers to entry: language. We've built a platform that allows people
to communicate in 75 languages, which companies can use to support their
customers around the world.

We are looking for an experienced (5+ years), broadly-skilled developer to
join our team as we grow. This is not a junior position.

Stack is Node.js (6.2), Postgres, Redis, and Angular hosted on AWS with nginx.

More details can be found on AngelList
([http://bit.ly/fullstack_details](http://bit.ly/fullstack_details)) or by
emailing us at 42@chatlingual.com (a code sample or link to your Github
profile is welcome).

Investors include: Foundry Group, Peter Kellner (founder of Endeavor), RSIIC

Oversight team includes: Jeff Rohr, CFO Emeritus Deloitte[0]; Ben Rifkin,
Partner at Royal Street Ventures[1]; Tim Joyce, CIO of Xerox Customer Care[2];
Lucas Dickey, Head of Product at AtomTickets[3]

Feel free to post comments with feedback/questions here as well — I'll be
around.

[0] Jeff Rohr:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jprohr) [1]
Ben Rifkin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benrifkin)
[2] Tim Joyce: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-
ab25081](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tim-joyce-ab25081) [3] Lucas Dickey:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lucasdickey)

------
awill
Amazon Web Services - Simple Storage Service (S3) | Software Engineers |
Seattle, WA (ONSITE)

Come and join S3's distributed backend storage data plane team: * Senior
Software Development Engineer, S3:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389223)
* Software Development Engineer, S3:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/389224)

(*) Note, I currently don’t have openings for interns or recent college grads.
For internships or recent college grads positions please apply here:
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-
tech](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/team/university-tech) To apply to either of
the above positions, email me your resume - wantony [AT] amazon.com. Please
add 'HN' to the subject.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Palo Alto, CA | Senior Software Engineer, Hive | Full-time | Onsite

Cloudera is working on several challenging development projects to power Hive
- the widely used SQL query engine at Hadoop scale - to the next level. We’re
successful in the Cloud and are also opening up new use cases on Hadoop
through Hive/Kudu. Hive is an Apache project, which means our developers get
full and continuous visibility.

Cloudera is looking for an experienced Senior Software Engineer with
distributed computing experience to help bring Apache Hive to the level of
functionality, performance, and robustness required to support high-demand
workloads. Candidates must have a proven record of significant contributions
to several successful releases of software products of high technical
complexity and have demonstrated technical leadership skills.

Does this sound like you? Then let's chat!

More info and apply here
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?344Zliwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?344Zliwf)

------
temuze
Moat | Software Engineer | New York City | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE

Moat is an adtech startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics measures content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. Most new ad deals require third party
measurement and for many of the top brands and websites, Moat's metrics are
the go-to. We were one of the first companies to begin measuring ad
viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in the online ad
industry. We handle over 19 billion impressions a day and tackle large
scalability problems every day.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. We give advertisers,
publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire online ad
ecosystem (kind of like the Bloomberg of the ad world). Our customers can see
their competitors' ad campaigns, find prospects by seeing the clients of
similar companies or see trends in the industry before anyone else. We have a
free product, moat.com and a premium product, Moat Pro.

We recently raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-develop-
digital-ad-currency-1458554401)

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at
[http://moat.com/jobs](http://moat.com/jobs). Among other things, we're
looking for frontend/backend/fullstack engineers, devops engineers, and
security engineers.

The interview process involves a short coding assignment, 1-2 phone interviews
and onsite.

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
jgabriel
Nexosis | Software Engineer | Columbus, OH | ONSITE, Full Time

Nexosis is a revolutionary startup based in Columbus Ohio which is lowering
the barriers to entry into machine learning. We are looking for a Software
Engineer to help us create a world class SaaS application which delights our
customers.

Design, develop, test, support, and deploy custom web, and mobile applications
in a .NET environment Assist product development team with API specifications
Collaborate with clients to translate business requirements into technical
requirements Technical Qualifications

Experience developing real world solutions for the internet C#, ASP.net MVC,
HTML5, Javascript, CSS, AJAX, JSON, etc. Microsoft Azure, AWS, or other cloud
services Git, SVN, or any version control software Strong debugging skills
Familiar with Agile development framework

If interested apply directly...

[http://nexosis.com/Home/Careers/510586?gh_jid=510586](http://nexosis.com/Home/Careers/510586?gh_jid=510586)

------
shifttechnology
Shift Technology | Paris (France) and Singapore | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
Sysadmin, frontend and backend developers

Shift is a start-up that provides a SaaS solution to insurers to automate
fraud detection. We've raised €10m from Accel and other investors and already
have clients in 7 countries.

Our main challenges are making sense of a lot of heterogeneous data, analysing
it accurately and efficiently and presenting the results to the user in an
intuitive way. Every developer has a high degree of autonomy and the
opportunity to make a real difference to the whole company.

Tech: Windows, .NET (C#), SQL Server, JavaScript, React, d3.js, VMware, Azure,
Git

We're looking for a lead systems administrator, web developers (including
lead) and backend developers to work in Paris (our head office) and a backend
developer to work in Singapore.

More details at [http://www.shift-technology.com/jobs/](http://www.shift-
technology.com/jobs/) Contact hnjobs at shift-technology dot com

------
silverthorn
Angaza | Android Developer | SF | ONSITE [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

Angaza enables businesses to bring off-grid energy to emerging markets. Your
day's work means more families turning on electricity for the first time that
night:

\- [http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-
cl...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/23/angaza-raises-4m-to-make-cl...).

We're a for-profit company, post-series A, with our technical team based in
San Francisco. Right now, we're looking to add a developer focused on Android.
Our mobile software is used by agents selling and servicing off-grid solar
installations in more than a dozen countries. You can lead its development as
we continue to rapidly expand.

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/) [San Francisco]

We're also hiring a number of other roles in Nairobi, e.g.:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-
sales/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-of-sales/) [San Francisco +
Nairobi]

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/senior-account-
manager/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/senior-account-manager/) [Nairobi]

Our hiring process typically involves a phone conversation, a small home
project, and an on-site interview. We don't believe in gotcha logic puzzles or
adversarial whiteboard exercises, and we give you specific constructive
feedback wherever possible.

------
followmeco
FOLLOWME.CO | MARKETING MANAGER | REMOTE | MARKETING, CUSTOMER DEVELOPMENT,
COPYEDITING, HANDS-ON, A/B TESTING

Hello,

We are building a blogging network for public and private communities.

We think that community software and social networks will uncover valuable
relationships that are not addressed yet.

For example [https://followme.co](https://followme.co) is a blogging network
for curious, forward-looking people. It is the place to share ideas with
people you know, and meet new ones on topics you care about.

Team and Environment:

We work remotely, using online tools. Our main office is in Mountain View. We
work flexible times, and encourage you to set up the best working environment
for yourself. We are a small, tightly knit team who truly cares about this
product. We are looking for someone who will be just as excited. You have your
own space, your time, lots of flexibility. We value your opinions and your
contributions will make direct impact on our product.

We are looking for an all-in-one marketing manager / part-time consultant who
will (a) help us discover what people want (b) show them that we exist and fit
as a solution. This would be an interesting role for an individual who likes
the adventure of customer development and user acquisition.

Responsibilities:

Define a clear, concise marketing pitch.

Prepare and copywrite landing pages using tools provided.

Prepare advertisement campaigns.

Test inbound interest and iterate.

Populate communities with content for demonstration.

Work with images / document layout / marketing media.

Hands-on, resourceful, high EQ.

Apply: info@followme.co

------
lafay
Kentik | San Francisco | Full Time | REMOTE, VISA considered

[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/)

Interested in building a distributed column-store time series database?
Crafting a sleek, intuitive front-end? Evangelizing a breakthrough approach to
network intelligence? This is your opportunity to get involved in a dynamic,
rapidly growing San Francisco-based startup.

Kentik Technologies is the creator of Kentik Detect, a big data SaaS for
network traffic visibility, DDoS detection, and infrastructure optimization.
Accessible via web portal, psql client, and API, Kentik Detect is the network
visibility solution that our founders — former network operators from Akamai,
Netflix, YouTube, and CloudFlare — always wanted but could never find. It lets
network operators see complete traffic paths, find root causes for link
congestion, reduce costs by peering with other networks, and know immediately
when their networks are under DDoS attack.

In our first 18 months on the market we've landed 100+ customers including:
Shopify, Pandora, DailyMotion, Yelp, Box, Neustar, Instart Logic, Cisco,
Appnexus, and University of Washington plus top carriers, telcos, and hosting
providers.

On the backend we're looking for folks with real-world experience building
distributed systems in Go/C/C++. On the frontend we need experts at both
client- and server-side JavaScript, with broad experience in monitoring,
visualization, and building state-of-the-art Web applications. And in sales we
need proven performers with a track record in highly technical markets
(network-related preferred).

Sound like a good fit? Check us out at
[https://www.kentik.com/careers/](https://www.kentik.com/careers/), and
contact us at hr@kentik.com.

------
kvarela
Backend Engineers, Senior and Lead | Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco |
Full-Time | On-site
[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Hey I’m Karim, CTO at Coffee Meets Bagel. I’m looking to hire a senior and
lead (engineering manager) on my backend team.

Our stack is Python, Go, C*, Redis, Elastic Search, PG, Spark, …

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for great engineers to help build new features
and scale out our platform globally.

We have a super fun office near Union Square right off the BART line and you'd
get to work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!
[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/70425a5d-b1a1-44c8-88e0-e0ebcb0c7cb4)

------
itake
Zugata.com | Palo Alto, CA | www.zugata.com | Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire Frontend, Backend engineers, sales, and customer success
associates. Our preferably candidates with Swift, javascript, react, and ruby
on rails experience. But if you have worked with angularjs, python/django, or
other similar frameworks, please apply!

Zugata is a more holistic approach to performance management. We are equipping
employees with the tools they need to accelerate their careers at their jobs.
Zugata focuses on what really matters in employee development: continuous
feedback and development. We believe that feedback needs to happen regularly
and not once a year during your performance review.

We just closed our series A and are entering our next stage of rapid growth.

Keyword stuffing: AWS, MySQL, ruby, rails, startup, hr, hrtech, sales,
backend, sinatra, san francisco, silicon valley, california, developer, data
scientist, marketing, marketer, account executive,

To apply, shoot an email to jobs@zugata.com with your resume.

------
Gxorgxo
TravelPerk | Senior Frontend Developer | Barcelona | ONSITE travelperk.com

We are looking for a talented Senior Front-end Developer with a passion to
develop a performant single-page web application with great user experience.
You will work as a part of the team that builds a next-generation application
for business travel.

This position involves:

Building and maintaining reusable, testable UI components.

Writing a readable, well-documented code.

Working closely with our product team to build new features.

Working in an Agile environment.

Being able to mentor/coach/train other colleagues as a subject matter expert.

What do we offer?

Competitive compensation including base salary, bonus and equity in the
company. 24 vacation days per year and flexible working hours. This position
requires full-time, in-house work in Barcelona, Spain. We can help with
relocation from anywhere in the world. English is the official language at the
office. No prior knowledge of Spanish is required.

The link to apply is [http://bit.ly/sr-frontend](http://bit.ly/sr-frontend)

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | London, Boston,
Seattle, & Tempe | Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems using the latest
tech within a casual work environment. We offer a fully stocked kitchen, ping
pong/arcade machines, frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that
employees actually use, generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

Boston, MA:

* Senior Front-End Engineer, ReactJS ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oHFliwS](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3oHFliwS))

* Principal Software Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hGFliwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3hGFliwK))

* Principal Full Stack Software Engineer, Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uHFliwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3uHFliwY))

* UI Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AHFliw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3AHFliw4))

* Full Stack Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KHFliwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3KHFliwe))

* Software Engineer - Back-end ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WHFliwq](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WHFliwq))

Seattle, WA:

* Sr. Software Engineer, Zencoder ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cHFliwG](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cHFliwG))

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Engineering Founder | Kunming, Yunnan, China |
VISA, ONSITE [http://8-food.com](http://8-food.com)

Infinite Food is building an innovative network of automated food preparation
and retail service locations. We provide convenient, fresh, hot, personalized
meals direct to customers who order and pay from their smartphones.

We are a bootstrapped startup in China's most livable city, currently in
hardware prototyping phase with a comfortable office/lab, a legal entity, and
a team of two. We mostly cycle or walk to work, don't currently draw salaries
and are engaged in refining our prototype before seeking investment circa mid
2017 when we aim to be ready to manufacture. We have investors lining up
already.

We would consider bringing on a new founder with strong mechanical engineering
experience. CAM, RP/RT, foodtech, materials science and commercial
manufacturing experience well regarded.

Discuss: walter at 8-food dot com

------
akeyes
Maple Syrup Media (Quidco) | Senior PHP Developer | Sheffield | ONSITE
[http://www.com.maplenerds/](http://www.com.maplenerds/)

Maple Syrup Media is hiring Senior PHP Developers!

With over 5 million members, £800 million (1% of all UK online spend) in sales
generated last year through 4,300 retail merchants and plans expand into
emerging markets in Europe, Quidco is growing from strength to strength.

We're for looking talented PHP developers, Our ideal candidate is
self-­motivated and an easy going team player. Must thrive in a fast paced
environment and be able to produce high quality code following an Agile
methodology. [http://www.maplenerds.com/senior-php-
developer/](http://www.maplenerds.com/senior-php-developer/)

Interview process typically includes an online coding test, phone, and face-
to-face interviews.

Please send CV to a.keyes[at]quidco[dot]com or submit details on the job spec
page above.

------
Tablet_Hotels
Tablet Hotels | New York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime | Salary + Equity | Frontend
Lead

Our stack: Python 2.7/Flask, MySQL/SQLAlchemy, Unix/FreeBSD, React.js

Tablet (www.tablethotels.com/en/careers) was founded in the year 2000 by
Laurent Vernhes and Michael Davis, a pair of new-media veterans in search of a
cure for boring travel and an antidote to the internet’s most common
affliction: an overdose of options. Our users trust our taste — we do the hard
work of selecting only the most extraordinary hotels, and we make booking them
as painless as it can be.

\--- On the frontend: With our backend integration underway it’s a good time
to architect and rebuild the site which includes overhauling pages with
react.js, revising login authentication with Web Tokens, and developing a
testing suite with jest.js.

Frontend Lead interview: Recruiter information call>Frontend Engineer call>Two
onsite interviews

[http://bit.ly/2bB9cc7](http://bit.ly/2bB9cc7)

------
dbuxton
Arachnys | frontend / backend / graph data engineer | London, UK or NYC | On-
site

I'm the CEO of Arachnys. We make amazing software to help banks manage know-
your-customer checks and anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's what's perhaps
most broken about banks and we're helping to fix it all over the world.

At the moment we're looking for a generalist engineering profile (senior,
midlevel or junior) and one specialist graph analysis role:

1\. GENERALIST: Pull-up-your-sleeves mentality, expertise with web development
(Python/Go/JS are our main languages). Like seeing things through to
completion.

2\. GRAPH DATA: Most risk problems boil down to relationships that can be
teased out of data. We're looking for someone who has worked on complex graph
data issues. Experience at scale is a big advantage. If you have strong
opinions about Spark, Neo4j and/or Palantir, get in touch.

Drop me a line (email in profile) if any questions.

Email jobs@arachnys.com to apply. GitHub links appreciated.

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco & Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers, and partners. Product Security is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

You will be relied upon to provide engineering and product teams with the
security expertise necessary to make confident product decisions. You will be
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, tools you build or
1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix security
issues across the codebase. You will advise teams on the best way to build
something to prevent future security issues.

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle. Please send an email to prodsec-recruiting-
group@uber.com with your resume and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to
you!

------
JustineKnewton
Knewton | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-time |Senior Front End Engineer

Knewton is on a mission to personalize education for students around the
world. Education companies worldwide use the Knewton infrastructure platform
to power course materials that dynamically adapt to each student’s unique
needs. We are a startup rich in eclectic personalities, are ridiculously
dedicated, and are unified around a passion for democratizing education. We
have also been recognized as a Technology Pioneer at the World Economic Forum
in Davos and one of the top 100 Best Places to work by Crain’s New York
Business.

We're looking for a Senior Front End Engineer to join our Teacher Analytics
team. Tech stack - React.js/Redux, Typescript.
[https://jobs.lever.co/knewton/2d19897b-470d-4d78-a5c1-a6a179...](https://jobs.lever.co/knewton/2d19897b-470d-4d78-a5c1-a6a1790a6c18)

Apply directly or email justine@knewton.com

------
jayzee
Quartzy | Palo Alto, CA | [http://quartzy.com](http://quartzy.com) | Full-time
| Onsite

Quartzy's marketplace team builds systems to help find our users the best
price possible for materials they use every day in their labs. We’re on a
quest for an extraordinary application engineer who will join us to help grow
and improve our marketplace applications.

You are a self-starter with a bias for action, and you can take projects from
start to finish. You want to work as part of a small, tightly-knit team that
moves quickly and pushes changes to production many times a day. You always
admired your friends in science, but your knack for computers led you to
programming.

Quartzy is a global two-sided marketplace for the life sciences. Our platform
helps labs order scientific supplies ranging from beakers to capital
equipment; we make life easier and save money for scientists and lab managers
in academia and at pharma and biotech companies. We give the software away for
free and earn revenue when labs buy their supplies from us. With over 200,000
scientists from all over the world relying on Quartzy, we help accelerate the
pace of scientific discovery, and we need your help to accelerate our own pace
as well.

What we're looking for: \- You have three or more years of experience writing
clean, thoughtfully crafted PHP that scales. \- You have experience with other
parts of our technology stack: MySQL, Redis, Beanstalkd, RabbitMQ, nginx, Git.
\- You have the ability and desire to own projects that directly impact
Quartzy's bottom line. \- You are a strong communicator. You write well and
can easily explain complex technical concepts to non-technical people.

Does that sound like you? We'd love to hear from you -- go here to read the
whole job description and apply:
[http://grnh.se/7nl1uo](http://grnh.se/7nl1uo)

------
bastih
Artory | Multiple positions | Paul-Lincke-Ufer 7c, Berlin, Germay | ONSITE
[https://www.artory.com](https://www.artory.com)

Artory is building the world's largest repository of critical data and
sophisticated tools for researching important artworks, creating a new level
of transparency in the art world. Appealing to art lovers, collectors,
scholars and researchers, Artory is built on a foundation of Catalogue
Raisonnés and other reliable and trusted sources of provenance and
authenticity. Artory provides unprecedented access to up-to-date comprehensive
data, and will enable artists and their representatives to create and publish
their own catalogue raisonnés.

Top priority roles:

* Blockchain developers

* Experienced frontend developers

* Full-stack/devops developers

In case you have any questions, please reach out to
sebastian.hillig@artory.com.

Please apply through: [https://artory-gmbh.workable.com/](https://artory-
gmbh.workable.com/)

------
kgp7
Apple | Cupertino, CA | Data Engineer |Full time | Onsite

Apple is a technology company headquartered in Cupertino, California, that
designs, develops, and sells consumer electronics, computer software, and
online services.

Apple's ■■■■■■ team is looking for both junior and experienced engineers to
work on big data, machine learning and high-scale, low-latency distributed
systems. As a part of this team you will use machine learning at very large
scale to build ■■■■■■■■ systems.

Requirements: \- Ability to code in any statically typed language, excellent
understanding of Data Structures and Algorithms \- Experience and interest in
Distributed Computing.

Nice to have: \- Hand on experience with Spark/Spark streaming/Kafka \- Hands
on experience with Hadoop or large scale distributed processing.

\- Functional programming experience in Scala (using monoids/semigroups etc in
large distributed systems)

If interested send your resume to appleMLjobApps@group.apple.com

NOTE : As of this moment we are not looking for new college grads.

------
rwilsonperkin
Wave ([https://waveapps.com](https://waveapps.com)) | Software Engineers,
Engineering Managers, Product Managers, and more | Toronto | Onsite

Who we are: The fastest growing suite of finance tools for small businesses.

Traction: Wave is growing fast, with 2+ million signups, approaching $20
million in annual revenues, and $60+ million raised.

Wave is changing the way small business owners, freelancers, entrepreneurs and
contractors do business. Today, Wave offers invoicing, accounting, credit card
processing, payroll, lending, receipt scanning, and more — powering small
businesses around the world. We're proud of our team and our culture. We're
looking for passionate, inspired and inspiring people to make our product and
our work environment even better. Join us: [https://www.waveapps.com/about-
us/jobs/](https://www.waveapps.com/about-us/jobs/)

------
guha
Onai | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS

Onsite in Silicon Valley (preferred) or San Diego, with remote a possibility
depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, Mesos, deep
neural networks, Scala, and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers
who might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We
also welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate
students. We are interested in solving problems efficiently, and our polyglot
architecture includes C++, Clojure, Scala, and Python.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onai.com.

------
Brynne315
SEC | NYC or LA | ONSITE

We’re conducting data analysis for examinations of investment advisors at the
US Securities & Exchange Commission. The goal is to detect possible violations
of security laws and regulations. We do this by cleaning the trade data,
ingesting it into an analytics platform, and communicating the results to
examiners. Come be a part of our exciting mission to keep our markets safe,
effective and trusted. Join a small team of talented developers, capable
researchers, and former finance people that saw the light.

Our current stack: Python, C++, pandas, kdb+/q, SQL, Excel

We’re hiring a Statistician who also has some finance and/or programming
experience. To be successful, you’ll need to have exceptional analytical and
communication skills, as well as a Bachelor’s degree from an accredited
institution.

For more details and to apply please go to
[http://bit.ly/2ccrrFz](http://bit.ly/2ccrrFz)

~~~
Brynne315
Alternatively, you can email the hiring manager at buikemae@sec.gov.

------
Brynne315
SEC | NYC or LA | ONSITE

We’re conducting data analysis for examinations of investment advisors at the
US Securities & Exchange Commission. The goal is to detect possible violations
of security laws and regulations. We do this by cleaning the trade data,
ingesting it into an analytics platform, and communicating the results to
examiners. Come be a part of our exciting mission to keep our markets safe,
effective and trusted. Join a small team of talented developers, capable
researchers, and former finance people that saw the light.

Our current stack: Python, C++, pandas, kdb+/q, SQL, Excel

We’re hiring a Statistician who also has some finance and/or programming
experience. To be successful, you’ll need to have exceptional analytical and
communication skills, as well as a Bachelor’s degree from an accredited
institution.

For more details and to apply please go to
[http://bit.ly/2ccrrFz](http://bit.ly/2ccrrFz)

------
michaelkaminsky
Harry's | New York City | Full-Time ONSITE | Analytics Engineer

We're hiring an analytics engineer to help us create a best-in-class consumer
products analytics function.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/harrys/jobs/478402](https://boards.greenhouse.io/harrys/jobs/478402)

The analytics team builds tools, and you're going to help us build them
better. Analytics teams function best when they have strong infrastructure to
help access their data, automate tedious processes, centralize and share data
cleaning and munging tools, craft documentation, and test their code. All of
these things require technical engineering skill to build and maintain, and
you'll be the voice of technical excellence on the team.

We're working on everything from machine learning to data modeling and
warehousing. There's lots to learn, lots of value to add, and lots of
meaningful ways to impact the business.

------
kuya_noel
Disney Animation | Interns | Burbank, CA | INTERNS

The Walt Disney Animation Studios Technology Department develops software for
our animated films like Moana, Zootopia, and Frozen. Software Engineers work
closely with production users to create tools for modeling, rigging,
animation, dynamics, shading, effects, look, and/or rendering while leveraging
experience in graphics technology, mathematics, and research.

We're looking for interns for a bunch of interesting Summer 2017 projects.
Overview of the program is here:
[https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/interns-
apprentices](https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/interns-apprentices)

If you're interested, you can search open positions and apply here:
[https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-
positions](https://www.disneyanimation.com/careers/open-positions)

~~~
santix
Will you be sponsoring visas?

------
coffeecloud
Apptentive | [https://www.apptentive.com/](https://www.apptentive.com/) |
Senior Platform Engineer | Full-time | Seattle | Onsite

Apptentive makes tools to help companies have meaningful conversations with
their customers.

We're a startup with a startup vibe, culture is really important to us. Last
quarter our engineering team released several cool major features and large
structural improvements, all while everyone managed to take a vacation and the
company had several off-site team days.

Our stack is mostly Ruby and Scala. Experience in Big Data and Data Analytics,
Machine Learning, Service-Oriented Architectures, NoSQL (Cassandra, MongoDB),
ElasticSearch, Kafka, or Distributed Computing would also make a good
candidate.

questions: jake@apptentive.com
[https://www.apptentive.com/about/careers/](https://www.apptentive.com/about/careers/)

------
gitonup
Indeed.com | Seattle, WA | Fulltime | Multiple Openings | ONSITE, VISA (can
transfer H1-B) |
[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobListSeattle](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobListSeattle)

Indeed in Seattle is hiring for many roles, but especially for Technical
Product Managers and Product Scientists.

In a Technical Product Manager we are looking for a feature owner able to wear
many hats with a strong CS background and a track record of delivery. Our
Seattle office in particular is launching new teams around privacy and our
pipeline of jobseeker data acquisition among others:
[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Technical-
Product-M...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Technical-Product-
Manager/3390)

In a Product Scientist, we are looking for a hybrid Data Scientist and Product
Manager. We are continuously improving how we match job seekers to employers
and vice versa, as well as improving our understanding of how millions of
people monthly are using our site. An ideal candidate will use quantitative
analysis, data mining, and machine learning techniques to understand how users
on our site interact with each other, and use that information to drive new
product features and improvements:
[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Product-
Scientist/3...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Product-
Scientist/3949)

We have a gorgeous office space downtown near Pioneer Square by the water. All
of our openings for this office can be found at:
[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobListSeattle](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobListSeattle)

You can drop our Seattle recruiter a direct line by b64decoding
amdhYnJpZWwtY2UraG5AaW5kZWVkLmNvbQ==

------
spark1
EasyPost | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite | Senior Software Engineer

EasyPost is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API to
revolutionize the entire shipping process for e-commerce companies.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails, Python, or
Go experience to join the EasyPost team. If you love to code, want to build
APIs, and work on a small team of collaborative developers to build meaningful
products, then we’d love to meet you!

Check out our API:
[https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html](https://www.easypost.com/docs/api.html)

We can offer you a competitive base salary, equity, comprehensive benefits,
401(k), free daily lunches, and flexible work hours/PTO.

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting with the rest of the team.

If you have any questions about the benefits of working here or want to send
in your resume or Github, email us at work@easypost.com

------
philosophygeek
Descartes Labs | DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, Los Alamos, NYC |
[http://www.descarteslabs.com](http://www.descarteslabs.com)

Descartes Labs | Software Enginner | San Francisco, Los Alamos, NYC |
[http://www.descarteslabs.com](http://www.descarteslabs.com)

Descartes Labs is building models of complex systems on the planet. Though our
first product is focused on agriculture, our aim is to tackle tough,
meaningful, global problems with science. To do this, we've amassed over 3PB
of geospatial data, growing at over 10TB per day, and can spin up tens of
thousand of cores to perform calculations. We're looking for engineers who
want to evolve our platform and for scientists who want to build solutions on
top of that platform. Check us out!

(I'm the CEO - feel free to contact me directly at mark@[company name].com or
apply through our site)

------
albundy
Teradata | Teradata Unity | San Diego, Toronto | Onsite | Full-Time

Teradata Unity is heading to the cloud, and we're seeking good people to help
us get there. If you want to be part of a team that is driving change within
Teradata and with our customers, this is it!

We're looking for skilled, passionate people who enjoy highly technical
challenges and play well with others. Tech stack includes

\- Python - C/C++ - Java - Node.js - Angular - AWS - Azure - Scrum - Linux -
Test Automation - Test Scripting

for multiple positions

\- architects - developers - testers - automation - devops - scrum masters

at a wide range of experience levels that probably include yours. For more
information about these opportunities or how to apply, please contact me:
david.glick [at] teradata.com.

Teradata Unity is an enabler for the Teradata DBS, providing capabilities such
as high availability, synchronization, fail-over, routing and other critical
services that allow customers to get their work done when bad stuff happens.

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded startup that is creating a
platform for local delivery powered by a fleet of autonomous vehicles designed
for sidewalks and pedestrian spaces.

We're bringing together a team with deep domain expertise in robotics,
autonomous vehicles, and artificial intelligence. If you're interested in
joining us for work on this exciting technology and help create the future of
autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you. Roles we are hiring for
include:

Software Engineer - Motion Planning and Controls

Software Engineer - Perception

Software Engineer - Mapping and Localization

Software - Generalist

Hardware - Electrical

Hardware - Embedded/Firmware

Contact us at jobs-hackernews@dispatch.ai!

Or apply through our listing on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/)).

------
Shalen
Discuss.io | Seattle | Onsite | Full-Time | Front end | Back end| At
Discuss.io, we provide on-demand qualitative consumer depth interviews and
focus groups using webcams. We connect marketers, researchers, and brands to
millions of consumers in 33 countries right from their laptop. We are looking
for a front end engineers as well as back end engineers with expertise in PHP.
Bonus points if you are familiar with WebRTC, FreeSWITCH, Plivo, and Twilio.
Please see the job descriptions here -
[https://www.discuss.io/career/](https://www.discuss.io/career/) We offer
attractive salary and equity package depending upon your experience. If this
sounds like a great fit, I would love to hear from you. Please send me a note
along with your resume, linkedin, github link at shalendra@discuss.io Thanks,
Shalendra VP of Product and Marketing

------
arobbins
Factual | Engineers and data lovers | Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai |
www.factual.com/jobs#openings

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop/Spark.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
aajhiggs
Akkroo | Full Stack Web Developer | London | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://akkroo.com](https://akkroo.com)

Our mobile and web based SaaS product for marketing & sales teams improves
everything about collecting customer lead data at events, tradeshows and
exhibitions.

We’re 3 years old, 17 people small, generating over $1M ARR (SaaS) and growing
quickly. Our global customers include Airbnb, PayPal, IBM, Wired and
Patagonia.

I’m Andy, one of the co-founders, and right now I'm hiring for a PHP full
stack developer to join our engineering team:

[https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer](https://akkroo.com/jobs/developer)

Our hiring process includes a video or face-to-face chat and a role-specific
task (which we’ll step through together).

Tip: if you’re used to working at an agency and would love to focus on
delivering a SaaS product instead, we could be a great fit.

Got questions? Ask me! jobs+andy+hn@akkroo.com

------
sponnapa90
PlushCare, Inc - plushcare.com | Fullstack | Fulltime San Francisco,
California

At PlushCare, we believe in helping every individual achieve health and
happiness. We believe through the use of technology, we can create the ideal
healthcare experience. Simply put, our mission is to challenge the status quo
by providing every person convenient and affordable access to the best-trained
doctors in the country. We allow patients to skip the waiting room and get
diagnosed, treated, and prescribed medication by top U.S. doctors via
smartphone. We're looking for people to join our team to help bring healthcare
to the next level.

Interview Process: 30 min phone chat w CTO, a coding assignment (~1hr), and a
half day onsite Culture: Super fun, collaborative team. Everybody here shares
the same ambition to make healthcare more transparent. Feel free to shoot us
an email at careers@plushcare.com for more information.

------
dannyrosen
Kemp Technologies | Product Managers, Network Engineers, Solutions Architects,
Customer Support |New York, Remote, Limerick / Ireland | Full-Time

What we do: We make some of the best Application Delivery Control technology
in the world that is easily deployable, in real time; anywhere, anytime and on
any platform.

Who we are: KEMP Technologies is one of the fastest growing ADC vendors in the
world with over 26,000 customers (including NASA, Apple, EA, Fender, Dyson,
SONY & NYPD) and offices in New York, Long Island, Santa Clara, Limerick,
Hannover and Singapore. KEMP was ranked #1 ADC vendor by growth in 2013 and #3
ADC vendor by units shipped worldwide in 2013. KEMP Technologies has been
named in Crain's 2014 New York Business Fast 50, Inc. 2014 Fast 5000 and
Deloitte 2014 Technology Fast 500 and is a disruptive and innovative force in
the ADC space globally.

If you'd like to learn more: drosen at kemptechnologies dot com

------
jphillips415
Mashape | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

Mashape is looking for qualified Sales Engineer, Customer Support Engineer,
and Dev Ops Engineer candidates to work in our San Francisco office.

We’re the company behind Kong, the most widely adopted open-source API
gateway. Our core focus is making it easy to distribute, monetize, and consume
cloud APIs. We are driven by a passionate community of developers from around
the world.

We work with leading open source technologies including HTTP, AWS, Cassandra,
Nginx, Docker, Lua, Python, Docker, PostgreSQL, Cassandra and many others.

Our culture is open and collaborative and our small team is smart, passionate
and fun.

We’re fully funded, growing and looking for great people. If you’re interested
in any of our jobs, we’d love to talk to you.

Check out our openings and apply online at
[https://www.mashape.com/jobs/](https://www.mashape.com/jobs/) or contact me
directly at janet@mashape.com

------
olalonde
Blockai | Backend Engineer | [https://blockai.com](https://blockai.com) | San
Francisco

We're hiring our first engineer to help us bring copyright into the 21st
century.

Essentially, you'd be building a reverse image search engine for the web, from
scratch. As our first hire, you will have a lot of autonomy and be responsible
for architectural decisions, as well as help us grow the team.

Our ideal candidate has experience building data intensive systems, search and
indexing, etc.

If you're up for the challenge, send me an email (oli@blockai.com) which
includes a high level overview (just a few lines) of how you would design such
a system. Feel free to ask for more information if needed.

We don't have a strong preference on languages or technologies, but here's
some that we currently (or would like to) use: Node.js, Golang, Kubernetes,
AWS, React/Redux, Docker, PostgreSQL, Redis, Kafka, ElasticSearch.

------
olivetti
Qualtim/Pushing7 ([http://qualtim.com](http://qualtim.com)) | PHP/SQL
Developer | Madison, WI | Full-Time | ONSITE

Skills: PHP, JavaScript, HTML

Pay Rate: Based on experience

Web development firm in Madison, WI, seeks an experienced PHP developer to
further develop an existing program created by one of the firm’s lead
developers. The program was created using CodeCharge Studio as the IDE hitting
an MSSQL database. The ideal candidate excels at managing work, timelines and
client expectations, and attending to detailed project requirements.

\- 2 full-time-years-equivalence of PHP development (e.g., 4 years @ 50%,
etc.)

\- HTML/JavaScript (CSS a plus)

\- Experience with MSSQL a plus

\- Experience with Yes Software’s CodeCharge Studio a plus (we will train)

\- Strong documentation skills

\- Strong communication skills

\- Strong teamwork skills

Shoot us an email via our contact form
([http://qualtim.com/contact](http://qualtim.com/contact)) if you’d like to
get in touch.

------
dkasper
Reddit | San Francisco | Full-Time | Onsite | iOS & Android Engineers

tldr: join Reddit's mobile team of 5 engineers and ship apps to millions of
people.

You may have heard of a little site called Reddit that's kind of similar to
Hacker News. What you may not know is that the team that builds our official
apps just turned 1 year old and is still only 5 engineers with backgrounds
from big companies like Instagram and Google to startups like Weebly and
Sincerely. A couple of us, including me, were actually startup founders
ourselves.

Despite Reddit drama (which doesn't really effect engineering), our
engineering team is in better shape than ever. Our apps are well loved at 4.5+
stars on both platforms, and used by millions of people every month. We're
planning to grow fast on the mobile team over the next year and are hiring for
iOS and Android at pretty much all levels of experience.

<my hackernews username> @ reddit.com

------
tangocom
ADT Security | Senior Golang Engineer |Irving TX

ADT is the largest security company in the United States and we serve over 6
million customers. We offer a casual work environment and a very friendly
teamwork based culture. You will be working on state of the art home security
and automation solutions that interact with new hardware devices (commonly
referred to as the IoT - Internet of Things).

Our #1 goal is to protect our customers - and our work directly contributes to
ADT's life saving solutions. We are looking for creative engineers now to
build on this success today.

Want to make the world safer, and do it in golang? Our stack: * All new tools
and client/server development in vanilla GO (Golang) * New Macbook pros *
Linux cloud servers * Tableau analytics used everywhere * Rasperry pi hardware
interfaces for end-to-end IoT testing.

Shoot me an introduction if you live in the Dallas area and are interested-
dougwatson @ adt dot com.

------
lseidman
EnergyHub www.energyhub.com | Brooklyn, NY | Full Time ONSITE | Developers

EnergyHub is a dynamic software technology company with a platform that lets
consumers turn their smart thermostats, electric cars, water heaters, and
other products into virtual power plants that keep the grid stable and enable
higher penetration of solar and wind power. We work on technology that already
provides energy and cost savings to more than a million people through
partnerships with the most exciting companies in the 'internet of things'.
It’s a great opportunity to get in with a growing company and help build for
the future.

Our stack includes Java, Python, RabbitMQ, Ansible, MongoDB, and AWS.

We are seeking several experienced Software Engineers to join our team in
Brooklyn. Email jobs@ or submit your resume at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TQFliww](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TQFliww)

------
rubenweijers
Vita.io | Backend Developer | Rotterdam, Netherlands | FULL_TIME, ONSITE,
REMOTE, [http://vita.io](http://vita.io)

Vita.io wants everybody to be happy at work!

We uses conversations and activities based on the principles of positive
psychology to bring happiness to individuals and teams and help them become
more successful.

Backend stack: Clojure, Postgresql, ElasticSearch, GCE, Docker, Gitlab CI
Frontend stack: React-Native, Redux

Positions:

\- Backend developer: improve our chatbot using NLP and ML (node.js, Clojure
and/or Python)

\- Frontend developer: create data-visuals for customers and continue
developing our mobile app (React-Native)

We live by our mantra and will do everything in our power to make you an happy
employee!

Work where, when and how you want. Equity and benefits available.

[https://magnet.me/a/company/vita.io/opportunities](https://magnet.me/a/company/vita.io/opportunities)

------
nlbam
BAMTech (previously MLB Advanced Media) | NYC, SF, Remote | Apple Core
Platforms Engineer | Remote OK | Full Time|

BAMTech is looking for an iOS/tvOS engineer to join our Apple & Android Core
Engineering team. This is an opportunity to help build frameworks and SDKs
used in industry leading apps while getting to work closely with some of the
greatest minds in the streaming media technology industry. If working in a
collaborative team environment and facing new challenges every day while your
work gets used by millions of people excites you, then this is the role for
you. This permanent position is located in New York, NY, San Francisco, CA, or
remote if applicable.

If interested, please apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/489268)

------
moofight
Sightengine | Junior Developer | Paris France | INTERN,
[https://sightengine.com](https://sightengine.com)

Sightengine is an Artificial Intelligence company that helps developers and
businesses Moderate and Understand user-submitted images and videos.

Our powerful technology is built on proprietary state-of-the-art Deep Learning
systems and is made available through simple and clean APIs.

We are looking for a Junior Developer to help us build and ship small projects
and tools that will help our community of users and customers make the most of
their content.

This is a great opportunity to get exposed to multiple challenges - both
front-end and back-end - while getting a hands-on experience with popular
languages such as Python, Go, Node.JS, PHP.

Apply here:
[https://sightengine.com/apply?position=2p_a1fkeA](https://sightengine.com/apply?position=2p_a1fkeA)

------
andrest
The Farmer's Dog | Software Engineer | New York |
[https://www.thefarmersdog.com/](https://www.thefarmersdog.com/) | Onsite |
90-140k + equity

The Farmer's Dog is a VC backed direct-to-consumer pet food company. We're
building a subscription based e-commerce platform to support and manage custom
subscriptions and food production. Our aim is to make the subscription work to
our customer's advantage. We offer ridiculous amounts of flexibility to pause,
delay, reroute and switch between recipes. We've been cashflow positive from
day 1 and are growing faster than expected.

We're looking for a Software Engineer with 3+ years of experience building and
delivering products to join our small and quickly growing team. Our stack is
react (and redux), node, postgres, docker and aws.

If this sounds like you reach out at info+hn@thefarmersdog.com.

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Senior Full-Stack Engineer, Full-Stack
Engineer, Lead iOS Engineer, Lead Data Scientist

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
alg...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-alg...)).
We're a Series A funded startup backed by top investors such as First Round
Capital. We're looking for engineers and offer a meaningful equity stake along
with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs](https://www.raise.me/jobs)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

~~~
mcafeeryan92
Sorry, the NY Times article URL got shortened, it's actually:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
alg...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-algebra-
thats-worth-120.html)

------
ltrump
Careful | Senior Backend Developer | NYC (midtown) | Onsite www.careful.md

Careful has developed our version 1.0 product for secure collaboration and
messaging with a focus on sports medicine. We are now looking to build out a
development team.

The senior backend dev is expected to have creative input into the future of
the product and will help establish our corporate culture. It is a chance to
groom and build your ideal solutions in both what you develop behind the
keyboard and in the workplace you inhabit.

The current tech stack is PHP, python, mysql, swift. There is a decent amount
of crypto thrown in there as well between all the message handling. We are
open to other platforms for the version 2.0 roadmap and would love to hear why
you would migrate or stick to the currently selected technologies.

Please email Careful at jobs@careful.md. I'm Louis, the CTO, & I look forward
to your war stories and CVs. Thanks HN community.

------
hazz
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | DevOps, Data, Backend and Frontend Engineers |
Onsite | Full-time | Visa (full-time only)

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connect with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can[1] and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
wheelchair-accessable office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the
team and give internal (and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: an intro call, one coding challenge, then a couple of
onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you've got any
questions, drop me an email (it's in my profile).

[1] Notable examples are Statesman
([https://github.com/gocardless/statesman](https://github.com/gocardless/statesman))
and Coach
([https://github.com/gocardless/coach](https://github.com/gocardless/coach))

------
SatvikBeri
Euclid Analytics | Senior Backend Engineer | San Francisco (SF), CA, ONSITE
Only | euclidanalytics.com

\- Who we are: We're a Series C funded startup with just over 30 people and
our tight-knit team is focused on using Wi-Fi data to help retailers make
better decisions. We create analytics products based on substantial amounts of
data–100gb/day & growing.

\- Roles: We are looking to add an experienced Backend Engineer with a
background in Scala and Spark to join our team.

\- Tech Stack includes: Scala, Python, Spark, Kafka, MySQL, Redshift, AWS, and
Mesos.

\- Interview process: Intro call with our tech recruiter, a phone interview
with a hiring manager and a take-home technical assessment. This is followed
up by a day of technical onsite interviews and lunch. For programming
questions you're welcome to use your own laptop or one that we provide–we
won't make you write code on a whiteboard!

\- Contact: sheinrich@euclidanalytics.com

------
prateekj
Pluto AI | Palo Alto, California | Data Scientist | Full-time | Onsite

We are enabling our customers to analyze and understand the real time data
coming from internet-connected devices like sensors and smart meters. Our
analytics engine digs deep in to the data to uncover actionable insights using
Deep Learning algorithms. The platform provides real time alerting and a
command center view of consumption trends, leakage, overallocation,
conditional monitoring, and many more things. The platform has to process high
volumes of time-series data.

A couple of things needed for this role: \- Good knowledge of machine learning
algorithms, data science tools, and time-series data analysis \- Proficiency
with Python \- Experience with time series databases and stream processing
systems \- Knowledge of various data preprocessing techniques

If you would like to grab coffee and learn more, email us at
founders@plutoai.com.

------
nsrivast
Twine Labs | Full Stack Engineer | Philadelphia, New York City | INTERNS,
REMOTE

Twine builds software that matches employees with the right new roles inside
their companies - we help Fortune 1000 firms retain top talent and save
millions on hiring and training. Powering our software is a suite of matching
algorithms that improve over time using statistical learning. We're post-
revenue and have early funding from Rough Draft Ventures and Dorm Room Fund.

We’re looking for a part-time developer who can help us build key components
of our enterprise software product. We’re in rapid build mode, looking for
someone who can spend 20-30 hours over a few days (or weekend) on product
sprints as we push features for new clients. You’ll be working directly with
the founders and our engineering team.

Email us at team@twinelabs.com with a brief (1 paragraph) description of your
interest and your resume/portfolio.

~~~
mars4rp
what is your stack?

~~~
nsrivast
Django/Postgres, D3 for dashboards

------
eob
Cloudstitch | San Francisco | Full-time | REMOTE OK

Join a Y Combinator company (S15) building the future of web publishing
stacks. Think GitHub Pages, but powered by MS Office & Google Docs. We handle
all the hard engineering under the hood, and our users interact with their
sites as if they were just spreadsheets and shared doc folders. We're already
powering millions of pageviews for thousands of developers, and we have the
whole web in our sights.

We're currently hiring our founding engineering team of full-stack (Node) and
front-end developers. Great opportunity to have a large impact and generous
equity.

[https://www.cloudstitch.com/](https://www.cloudstitch.com/) Email
ted@cloudstitch.com and/or visit
[https://www.cloudstitch.com/hiring](https://www.cloudstitch.com/hiring)

------
nlbam
BAMTech (previously MLB Advanced Media) | New York City(NYC) | Ruby Automation
Engineer | Remote OK | Full Time|

BAMTech is looking for a Ruby Automation Engineer to join our Apple & Android
Platforms' Core Engineering team. This is an opportunity to help build tooling
around industry leading apps while getting to work closely with some of the
greatest minds in the app development world. If working in a collaborative
team environment and facing new challenges every day while your apps get used
by millions of people excites you, then this is the role for you. Feel free to
contact me directly through the details in my profile regarding any questions.

If interested, please apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/273231)

------
jxv_
CJ Affiliate by Conversant |
[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev) | Full Stack | Full-Time
| Westlake Village (Los Angeles), CA | Onsite

We're looking for senior software engineers with Haskell, JavaScript, and
Scala or Java experience.

* TDD, pair programming, agile

* Codebase is ready to be deployed at any time

* Functional programming: Scala, Haskell, Clojure, JavaScript, etc.

* Stream processing because it helps us write better code 

We believe that sustainable development of great products can only be
accomplished by continually refining and applying the craft of writing clean
code, all in the context of small co-located, product-focused teams.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join)

Or email me, jvargas-at-cj-dot-com

------
iwaffles
Sidestep Technologies | Ruby on Rails Engineer | Los Angeles, CA |
[http://jobs.sidestepapp.com](http://jobs.sidestepapp.com)

We're hiring a Rails engineer to help build out Sidestep. We work with Artists
to help them sell merch and VIP experiences to their fans before, during and
after a show for easy pickup and delivery. We work with artists including (but
not limited to): Beyonce, Fall Out Boy, Selena Gomez and Adele. We're a small
team and have a lot of fun. Find out more about our open positions at
[http://jobs.sidestepapp.com](http://jobs.sidestepapp.com)

A few notes about you:

\- Work with other members of the team to build new features and update
existing ones

\- Should be familiar with RSpec and be comfortable writing (or learning how
to wite) your own tests

\- Interested in music

\- Want to work in a small company

\- Be an effective communicator

\- Come with fresh ideas and an open mind

------
jeff_lyft
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- (San
Francisco, CA/Seattle, WA) Ride by ride, we’re changing the way our world
works. We imagine a world where cities feel small again. Where transportation
and tech bring people together, instead of apart. We see the future as
community-driven — and it starts with you. We currently operate in 200 plus
cities all across the country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide!
If growth excites you, this is the place to be! We're looking for:

\- Software Engineers

\- Android Engineers

\- Product Managers

\- iOS Engineers

\- Infrastructure Engineers

\- Data Analysts

\- Front-end Engineers

\- Software Engineering Managers

\- Product Designers

\- UX Researchers

\- Analytics Managers

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? Apply on the site:
www.lyft.com/jobs. Incredible team, top medical & dental, open vacation
policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners, snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft
credits, support Visas, etc. ----

------
mkrn
MethodExists Inc. ([https://methodexists.com](https://methodexists.com)) |
Calgary, Canada | Multiple Positions | Full-time | REMOTE (Canadian Only)

We are a Calgary-based, remotely operated company, with our teams currently
spread over Russia, Spain, the Caribbean and Canada. Our company creates
enterprise-ready fully customizable web applications leveraging a low-code
platform methodology. We have a lot of challenging work in front of us, and
want driven people to join for a new and exciting experience. You will be
empowered by our great processes (continuous integration, test-driven
development, nicely concern-separated codebase, linting, task management in
Phabricator, code reviews, continuous deployment, communication in Slack,
unobtrusive meeting practices, open vacation policy and more) and positive
work culture.

We have successfully delivered solutions for clients in a variety of areas
including energy exploration, operations management, hsse management,
agriculture operations, tourism, risk management and learning systems.

In our next phase, we will be delivering solutions to meet a variety of
technical needs. We will be working to integrate RFID readers for inventory
management, map optimum routes through supply chains and do market analysis,
and build front end interfaces to configure complex systems, among other
projects.

We are hiring the skill sets below, but are open to hear from anyone who
thinks they're a fit or wants to learn more. We are looking to fill some
Canadian roles at the moment, but are also hiring internationally. All jobs
are full time.

UX Ninja keywords: react, redux, ES6, D3, leaflet, react native

Data Engineer / Devop support keywords: AWS, SQL, NoSQL, S3, Apache Spark,
Python, Scala, EMR, ECS

See more details on the individual postings and apply at
[https://methodexists.com/jobs](https://methodexists.com/jobs)

------
RichardPrice
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free. \- The reproducibility crisis. It has emerged
over the last few years that 65-90% of the scientific literature is not
reproducible. What this means is that if you try to reproduce the experiments
described in a paper, 65-90% of the time you will not get the same findings.
This is known as "the reproducibility crisis"

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 14
million pdfs to Academia.edu, and upload about 1 million a month. About 30
million people come to Academia each month to access and share papers.

With regard to reproducibility, we think the way to solve the reproducibility
crisis is to build a new peer review system that (a) crowd-sources peer review
from the academic community and (b) provides credit to material that journals
don't publish (data-sets, code, replications, failed replications).

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (a) and (b). We realize that addressing reproducibility is a huge
challenge. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us. We have
raised $28 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and True
Ventures. Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is
really important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact
on the world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers. Technologies we use
include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB, React. Our office is in downtown San
Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring). If you are
interested to learn more, please email Richard Price at richard [at]
academia.edu

------
lstamp
LiveRamp | Back​ ​End/Full​ ​Stack Developers | San Francisco & New York |
Onsite

High Growth Company with unlimited room for career growth!

Want to build software that connects companies and marketers? LiveRamp is the
leader in data connectivity, helping the world’s largest brands use their data
to improve customer interactions on any channel and device.​ ​We help
marketers eliminate data silos and unlock greater value from the tools they
use every day.

Our stack: We are looking for full-time engineers and aspiring managers in
three primary areas.

1) Large scale distributed systems engineering (primarily Java on our 10+ PB
Hadoop cluster)

2) Full-stack web engineering (mostly Ruby-on-Rails and Javascript)

3) Engineering management (you would code for about 6 months before taking on
a manager role).

We are steadily growing (250 current employees) with plans to double in size
over the next year. We’re looking to grow the engineering team both in our San
Francisco Headquarters and our New York office.

About you: You’re comfortable in multiple languages, frameworks, and
environments.Our employees enjoy a fun office with catered meals, unlimited
PTO, ​an ​annual camping trip and lots of social gatherings. But the best job
perk is our awesome team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen
to be great engineers as well.

Check out what we’re all about:

Senior Backend Engineer ([http://grnh.se/afx5wq](http://grnh.se/afx5wq))
Senior Full Stack Engineer ([http://grnh.se/f2la7b](http://grnh.se/f2la7b))
Data Engineer/New Grad ([http://grnh.se/jmgo1f](http://grnh.se/jmgo1f))

​Want to learn more? Email Recruiting@liveramp.com with questions about the
roles and use the links above to apply directly.

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP | Technical Recruiter | Radnor, PA | ONSITE |
www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

We're seeking a technical recruiter with extensive experience recruiting
software developers to work in a fast paced, high performance computational
environment. Candidates should be familiar with the requirements of highly
selective, data intensive, quantitative research-driven organizations, and
possess an established recruiting network.

Primary Responsibilities:

• Design and implement tailored recruiting strategies. • Identify and
prioritize recruiting sources and networks. • Work with colleagues to develop
job descriptions and specifications. • Source and attract highly qualified
candidates. • Conduct interviews and employ tools and methods to assess
applicants' skills, experience and aptitudes. • Represent SCM at recruiting
events and functions.

Requirements:

• Proven experience recruiting software developers for highly selective, data
intensive, technology reliant organizations. • Solid familiarity with the
personnel and technology requirements of a high performance computational
environment. • Established recruiting contacts in software development and the
related academic communities. • Experience recruiting for low latency
securities trading organizations is a strong plus. • Creative thinker who can
generate innovative recruiting strategies. • Excellent communication and
interpersonal skills.

Please submit your resume to: recruiting@scm-lp.com

------
nlbam
BAMTech (previously MLB Advanced Media) | NYC, SF, Remote | Android Core
Platforms Engineer | Remote OK | Full Time|

BAMTech is looking for an Android engineer to join our Apple & Android Core
Engineering team.

This is an opportunity to help build frameworks and SDKs used in industry
leading apps while getting to work closely with some of the greatest minds in
the streaming media technology industry. If working in a collaborative team
environment and facing new challenges every day while your work gets used by
millions of people excites you, then this is the role for you.

This permanent position is located in New York, NY, San Francisco, CA, or
remote if applicable.

If interested, please apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedi...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/majorleaguebaseballadvancedmedia/jobs/488292)

------
juliettetrvl
TRVL | Rotterdam, Netherlands| Onsite | Full-time | Front-end and back-end
developers |

TRVL is about empowering travelers to help each other create better trips.
About making traveling better and handing it to the travelers. To that
purpose, we built a traveler-to-traveler booking platform that allows anyone
to tailor make trips for others and earn money in return. It is the sharing
economy's approach to online travel bookings.

It is full speed ahead at TRVL. We are growing fast and hiring talented and
passionate people. Check out our job openings here below.

[http://trvl.com/mid-level-front-end-developer/](http://trvl.com/mid-level-
front-end-developer/) [http://trvl.com/mid-level-backend-
developer/](http://trvl.com/mid-level-backend-developer/)

------
danweaver
Exosite | Front-end Software Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | onsite Exosite
([https://exosite.com](https://exosite.com)) provides a platform for the
internet of things, primarily targeted at industrial automation and white
goods product developers. Our bread and butter is helping old school hardware
manufacturers connect their product to the internet.

You are a front end dev with experience delivering single page apps with an
element of real time behavior. You help guide other UI devs toward good
development practices. This position is in our products group building
developer tools, so experience with any of these is a plus: 1. hardware
hacking 2. building developer-facing tools 3. building SaaS products. Our UI
stack is React/Redux and Node.

If this sounds like you, please contact me at my username at exosite dot com.

------
davedx
* Vandebron

* Amsterdam

* ONSITE, VISA

We are a young Dutch renewable energy company making a big impact in the
market here in the Netherlands. What makes us unique is we are a platform for
buying and selling energy, connecting customers with energy producers for a
flat monthly fee. Both our customers and producers win because we don't take a
percentage of the profits like traditional energy companies.

Our IT department is diverse, creative and driven. We use a combination of
AngularJS, Scala, Salesforce and Rails to power Vandebron's public and
internal applications.

We are looking for excellent candidates for the following positions:

* Rails developer

* Front end developer (Angular)

* Back end developer (Salesforce Apex, Scala)

Check out our website for more information on each role and who to apply to:
[https://vandebron.nl/vacancies](https://vandebron.nl/vacancies)

Or email me directly if you have any questions: dave@vandebron.nl

------
konnectkit
Hover | Senior Software Developer-RoR | SF | ONSITE, VISA www.hover.to

Hover is solving interesting engineering problems in computer vision, machine
learning, and web service distributed systems. We've built a platform that
lets anyone generate accurate digital 3D renderings of physical buildings from
smartphone photos. The initial focus is on home remodeling, a $350 Billion
market, and we've locked in partnerships with some of the biggest players in
the space. We've also built a custom 3D reconstruction pipeline from the
ground up based on cutting-edge applications of computer vision and deep
learning (along with the associated IP) that powers the whole platform behind
the scenes.

Check out our blog for reference.
[http://blog.hover.to/](http://blog.hover.to/)

Feel free to ping me directly at kit@hover.to

------
bertdavid
Benzinga ([https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[http://benzinga.com](http://benzinga.com)) | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE
& REMOTE

Looking for people who love to code, move fast and get shit done: the hackers
and hustlers of this world. We need a few grown-ups that know their stuff.

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 214 million impressions /
month.

WE NEED:

* Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

We also have these in our stack and looking for good engineers:

* Full-Stack (Go, Python, PHP, Kubernetes, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ...)

If you're interested, apply here:
[http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or email me direct with
any questions: bert@benzinga.com

------
svec
iRobot | Software Engineers | Bedford, MA and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

iRobot is hiring software engineers like they're going out of style. Which
they're not. Quite the opposite, really. Most positions are for our Bedford,
MA headquarters, which is just outside of Boston, MA.

We're looking for people to do embedded (aka firmware for buzzword
compliance), test, and hardcore robotics as well. Those aren't the same
person, mind you. We're also looking for electrical engineers and mechanical
engineers.

We use mostly C and C++, with some Python along the way as well.

You do NOT need any robotics experience - I had none when I joined!

Check out our careers site and email me if anything looks interesting:

[http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Please email me at csvec, the at sign, then the company domain.

------
vagh27
Senior Web Developer (ONSITE)

Brooklyn, NY

Located in Williamsburg, BK, Fuzz builds mobile-first digital products that
work to better the lives of users and our client partners. Fuzz offers
comprehensive benefits, catered meals, 401k match, wellness initiatives,
flexible work schedule and an unlimited PTO policy.

At Fuzz, Senior Web Developers are inspired problem solvers, compelled by the
challenge of building the framework upon which all well-engineered solutions
rest. With a focus on creating products that are built to perform, they
understand that a one-size-fits-all approach to programming is limiting, and
so are always learning, always optimizing, and always looking to drive
industry standards forward.

[https://fuzzproductions.com/jobs/apply/web-
developer](https://fuzzproductions.com/jobs/apply/web-developer)

------
tmarkovich
Gamalon | Cambridge, MA (Near Boston) | ONSITE |
[http://gamalon.com](http://gamalon.com)

We are building a probabilistic programming language to perform bayesian
program learning at scale. Learn more about our technology here:
[http://gamalon.com/technology/](http://gamalon.com/technology/) We are
looking for a Research Scientist to join our team. People who enjoy joining
our team are:

\- Generous

\- Deeply interested in the fundamental architectures of cognition and
statistical machine-learning

\- Hackers who invent, brainstorm, and build stuff that works in the real
world

\- PhD (or exceptional undergraduate) in Physics, Math, Applied Math, or CS

\- Comfortable with complex mathematical derivations

\- Proficient with Python, C++, and any other programming languages that they
encounter Email us at jobs@gamalon.com for more information

------
meredydd
MQA | Software Engineers | Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire, UK | Onsite, VISA,
[http://mqa.co.uk](http://mqa.co.uk)

We are looking for software engineers to help us roll out the next generation
of music distribution. We're still small (5 full-time engineers and a few
contractors, ~20 total), and the music recording and hi-fi industries are
already beating a path to our door, so we need all-rounders to keep up. If you
like the idea of hacking on our (C++) encoder/decoder, learning assembly for a
new instruction set to optimise porting to a new hardware platform, then
spending the next week helping us analyse, process and revitalise the back
catalogs of the world's top record labels...we want to hear from you. DSP
wizardry not required (although obviously it's nice!).

MQA has developed a music encoding and delivery system whose quality blows
basically anything commercially available out of the water. (Think it's
impossible to do better than CD? So did a lot of people. If you want to help
out with the peer-reviewed double-blind studies that proved them wrong -
published in the field's top journals - here's the place to do it.) MQA is an
end-to-end system, that ensures precise transmission of the analog signal
(digital fidelity is only half the story) from the mastering desk to the
listener's ears. We've signed with household-name record labels, artists and
hi-fi manufacturers, we've got music-industry luminaries working here (they're
remarkably nice to work with), and it's only getting bigger from here. We're a
friendly, international team that values initiative and getting things done,
and we're looking forward to meeting you. Interviews are a phone screen then
on-site with the team.

Email: jobs [at] mqa.co.uk

Official job spec: [http://www.mqa.co.uk/customer/news/post/careers-at-mqa-
oct-2...](http://www.mqa.co.uk/customer/news/post/careers-at-mqa-oct-2016)

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

 _2016 Innovation of the Year EdTech Winner_

 _2016-2020 Leading vendor for AI in Education market - Technavio_

 _2015 Best Learning Assessment Innovation of the Year_

Cognii brings the power of Artificial Intelligence technology to Education &
Training market. Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and
get rewarded with generous stock options. We are looking for entrepreneurial
candidates in the following areas:

1\. NLP Research Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - linguistically process text corpora
      - information extraction
    

2\. Full Stack Developer

    
    
      - Front End Design, DevOps and manage the scalable web platform
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
    

Please send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com

------
jcnhvnhck
SimplyCredit, Inc., | Clojure or Scala Engineers | SF or Remote (in US only)
www.simplycreditinc.com

We are looking for talented Clojure and Scala engineers eager for a defining
role in building a company. As an early employee you will be responsible for
architecting and building key aspects of our platform, work autonomously
guiding the technologies we use and create, and help develop our company and
engineering culture. You’ll work directly with the founders who have deep
experience in consumer lending, data science and business development from
their work at companies FICO and Kaggle.

RESPONSIBILITIES

Build RESTful APIs that will power the user-facing website and mobile apps *
Write secure code and ensure the privacy and safety of sensitive user
information * Interface with financial system APIs such as the credit bureaus
and payment systems * Architect the backend to allow for sophisticated
deployment of machine learning algorithms and data science * Design and build
the data warehousing infrastructure * Define key workflow infrastructure
including automated testing, continuous integration, and continuous
deployments Experience with PCI compliance, payment systems or other banking
applications is a plus * Language/stack experience in Scala or Clojure * At
least 4 years of experience with web applications * Experience building
consumer products

If you’re itching to get in on the ground floor of building a new product and
company, then we’d love to hear from you! Send an email with resume to
jobs@simplycreditinc.com and let us know why you would be a good fit at
SimplyCredit.

About SimplyCredit At SimplyCredit, our mission is to redefine consumer
lending as it is known today. We believe in doing right by the consumer: no
fees, no penalties, no gotchas or fine print. We want to bring sanity back to
lending and ensure that consumers get the value and service they deserve.
Using advanced technologies we are creating credit and lending innovations in
line with these values, all delivered through seamless customer experience.

------
beermann
Pacifica Labs Inc. | Business Development Manager | San Francisco |
[http://thinkpacifica.com](http://thinkpacifica.com)

Pacifica Labs Inc. | Marketing | San Francisco, San Diego, Madison, WI |
[http://thinkpacifica.com](http://thinkpacifica.com)

Pacifica is the fastest growing stress and anxiety management application in
the world. Based on cognitive behavioral therapy and mindfulness, over a
million people have signed up since our public launch in January 2015. We're
expanding our team as we continue to provide services to mental health
professionals and other organizations. Please see additional information here:
[https://angel.co/pacifica-labs/jobs](https://angel.co/pacifica-labs/jobs).

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is searching for hungry & curious engineers (from
INTERN to senior level) ONSITE:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, GRPC, Postgres, Aerospike)

\- Web & hybrid Engineering (Typescript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- Site reliability engineering (Golang, GCP/AWS, Kubernetes, Prometheus)

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction in 24 countries

\- Hard problems, no politics, clear focus, great context - driven by values &
excellence

\- We're founder owned, profitable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a development philosophy that balances fast hacking with a solid
architectural foundation

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

Have a look at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Automated QA Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite,
Full Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row.

We're a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: C# / Selenium / JS / TeamCity / Chef / OpsWorks This is
an exciting time for an Automated QA Engineer. You get to build the solution
from scratch using the technologies you feel best fit the problem space. Help
us move towards a Continuously Deployed product.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time |

Our team has developed an end-to-end hardware and software solution that
allows anyone to create, edit, and share 3D models of real-world spaces. Our
tools are already used by thousands of professionals in a variety of
industries, including real estate, hospitality, entertainment, media, and
location-scouting. Our dedicated users create over 20,000 models per month,
and these models have been viewed over 70 million times.

matterport.com

Roles: Computer Vision Engineer / Computer Vis. Researcher / Deep Learning
Engineer/ Back-End/Full-Stack Developer / Infrastructure(DevOps)

Stack: C++, Python, Javascript

Apply:[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)

Process: Resume > Phone screen > Onsite

Contact: vbui(at) matterport(dot)com

------
steve_h_unizin
Unizin - [http://unizin.org/about/careers/](http://unizin.org/about/careers/)
\- Austin, TX - Full Time

Devops Engineer - Open edX

Unizin will be hosting a deployment of Open edX on behalf of its members. We
are looking to hire a DevOps professional to be responsible for developing and
maintaining Unizin's instance of Open edX; collaborating on Open edX platform
improvements; providing developer support (full stack) for Unizin Members to
enhance the open source edX platform; tier 3 application support, release
management, and systems administration in a 24x7 environment; advancing best
practices; and using modern infrastructure tools and platforms to automate AWS
cloud environments.

Please use the application linked above and mention "Hacker News" in the
submission form.

------
jungrothmorton
HouseCanary |
[https://www.housecanary.com/careers/?gh_src=82ai1f](https://www.housecanary.com/careers/?gh_src=82ai1f)
| San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

At HouseCanary, we’re using big data and analytics to predict the future of
the real estate market in the US. Our goal is to use this data to help people
make better real estate decisions. HouseCanary platforms forecast real estate
values at a local level, and every month, we forecast 36 months into the
future, and our models predict more than 95% of the variation in price over
time.

We're hiring for a 25 roles in Software Engineering, Ops, Mobile, QA, Sales,
and Design.

I'm a Software Engineer here, feel free to email me with any questions:
tjungroth@housecanary.com . If you're ready to apply, best to do it right
through our website.

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Downtown Toronto | FT | On-site
|[http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
dan_manges
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance company, like GEICO and Progressive.

We use data science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance
premiums for good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 14 people who have been working on this for a little
over a year. We've built an iOS app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We've raised $7M, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails, iOS / Swift, and Javascript /
React Native. Email me at dan@joinroot.com

------
bmsatierf
CloudWalk, Inc. | DevOps | São Paulo | REMOTE

You will be part of a team of bright and talented engineers who are passionate
about our vision, which is creating a worldwide smart open payment network.

What you will do

\- Improve the continuous integration/continuous deployment pipeline

\- Automate all aspects of the process of deploying applications and the
infrastructure required for them

\- Review and update components of the platform following PCI compliance
guidelines

\- Maintain and troubleshoot the existing infrastructure, which consists of
traditional applications (Go, Ruby, Python, Node.js, PostgreSQL) and
microservices (mostly Ruby)

\- Work close to security researchers

Benefits and Perks

\- Competitive salary

\- Exciting startup environment

\- Flexible vacation

\- Flexible hours - work whenever you work best

\- Be part of a big idea that is shaping the payment industry

\- Company happy hours

[https://www.cloudwalk.io/en/careers/devops](https://www.cloudwalk.io/en/careers/devops)

------
ni-recruit
Native Instruments GmbH | Python Developer, C++ Developer, Mobile Developer
(iOS), QA Automation Engineer, System Administrator, Scrum Master, Agile Coach
| Berlin, Germany, Los Angeles, California | ONSITE | Full-time

Native Instruments is a leading manufacturer of software and hardware for
computer-based audio production and DJing. Our mission is to develop
innovative, fully-integrated solutions for all musical styles and professions.
We push technological boundaries and open up new creative horizons for
professionals and amateurs alike.

We're looking for people with both the left and right brain fully engaged –
exceptional individuals with strong analytical minds and a passion for music
and technology.

Agile Coaches and Scrum Masters to actively promote agile thinking in our
company, and to support our teams to develop their skills and reach their
goals.

Python Developers to build & maintain highly reliable and scalable API’s to be
consumed by our music production and DJing applications.

C++ Developers to help us evolve our MASCHINE, KOMPLETE, and TRAKTOR software.

Mobile Developers (iOS) to work in our Los Angeles office with our team
bringing the highest quality music creation and performance experiences to
smartphones and tablets.

QA Automation Engineers to help us strengthen the automated tests across our
whole product portfolio.

Linux loving System Administrators to administer and improve our network and
server landscape.

Find out more and apply here:

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-
center/berlin](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/berlin)

[https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-
ange...](https://www.native-instruments.com/en/career-center/los-angeles)

recruiting@native-instruments.de

------
mrumanlife
Umanlife | Backend Developer | Paris | REMOTE, VISA
[http://fr.umanlife.com/](http://fr.umanlife.com/)

We are actually refactoring our code base using a micro-service centered
architecture.

As a backend developpeur, you'll be working on our services, in the core part
or the data part.

Stack :

* NodeJS * MongoDB * RabbitMQ

We are looking for talented people (yeah we tried bad ones, it does not work,
obviously), with a "hacker" mindset. Our goal is that everyone in the team
enjoys his day to day work.

Please send your resume and cover letter to mr+bedhn@umanlife.com, and read
more at [http://fr.umanlife.com/](http://fr.umanlife.com/)

.... Nah just kidding, you don't really need a cover letter (we won't read it
actually :P), just drop a few words about you in the email.

------
rodelrod
The Outdoor Journal | Lead UX/UI Designer | Luxembourg | REMOTE

The Outdoor Journal is an adventure media and travel startup with a
technological mindset. We are now developing a booking platform to provide the
travel experiences that our audience longs for: The Outdoor Voyage.

We’re looking for a UX/UI designer to drive the user research and design of
our booking platform on the web. You will be responsible for conducting the
user research; define the interaction and information architecture and produce
the final visual design of the layout and UI elements. You should be able to
deliver high-fidelity mockups in well-structured HTML/CSS, taking in
consideration edge cases and dynamic interactions. €25k-€45k + equity.

Remote work admissible for the right profile. Please send your application to
jobs+hn@outdoorjournal.com.

------
aembleton
Rideways | Java Developer | Manchester, UK |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a Technical
Lead to work at our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring
MVC, NodeJS, Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi from the airport
to your hotel or conference centre.

We are a small team within the larger Rentalcars.com company and we are
looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com or apply
through our jobs board at [http://grnh.se/fvg20p](http://grnh.se/fvg20p) where
you can see all of the jobs currently available across Rentalcars.com

------
mleva
MongoDB -- New York, NY (ONSITE - relocation package available) | Software
Engineer, Cloud (mid to sr. level) | Full-Time | Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for server-side engineers that will work on core functionality
and infrastructure for our cloud products, writing code that will help store
petabytes of data in MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.
On a typical day, our Cloud Services processes over a billion metrics and
replicates tens of billions of database operations.

You must have experience working on distributed applications, multithreading,
concurrency, and preferably cloud hosting platforms (AWS, Azure, Google,
etc..).

Any interest? Please reach out to me at Matt.Leva@MongoDB.com or apply here
[http://grnh.se/5afgvk](http://grnh.se/5afgvk)

------
jcookster
Black Mountain (blkmtn.com) | Software Engineer | San Diego, CA | Onsite, Full
Time

Black Mountain is a software company that develops innovative, tailored
solutions for data aggregation, process management, and business reporting.
We've made the Deloitte Technology Fast 500 List for 3rd year in a row.

We're a fun company to work for, and we have great benefits.
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems](https://www.themuse.com/companies/blackmountainsystems)

Position Description: C# / SQL Server / JavaScript Junior - Mid level We are
constantly adding new functionality into our core product. Alongside our core
product, we have some fresh new initiatives we are building from the ground up
to help us break into new market segments.

Contact: jcook@blkmtn.com

------
daverad
Holstee | Digital Marketing Specialist | REMOTE |
[https://www.holstee.com/apply](https://www.holstee.com/apply)

Holstee is hiring a Digital Marketing Specialist. The role is responsible for
planning, executing, measuring, and optimizing Holstee’s digital marketing
strategies. This role is a cross between Marketing, Business, and Web
Strategy. The ideal candidate understands UX, SEO, Email Marketing, Analytics,
Acquisition, Modeling, and Forecasting. You will be expected to analyze
Holstee’s online traffic, gain a thorough understanding of our existing goal
funnels and identify new ROI positive methods of user acquisition.

Learn more and apply at:
[https://www.holstee.com/apply](https://www.holstee.com/apply)

------
MattyRad
No-IP | Reno, NV | ONSITE

Front-end developer [http://www.noip.com/careers/frontend-
developer](http://www.noip.com/careers/frontend-developer)

UI/UX Designer [http://www.noip.com/careers/ui-ux-
designer](http://www.noip.com/careers/ui-ux-designer)

Full Stack Developer [http://www.noip.com/careers/full-stack-
developer](http://www.noip.com/careers/full-stack-developer)

We've got a startup vibe at an established company, in business since 1999.
Still a small company at ~15 employees, we currently serve over 23 million
users and need all the help we can get!

[http://www.noip.com/about](http://www.noip.com/about)

------
mapleoin
Osper | London, UK | VISA ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world. We
are growing fast, and need to expand our team.

We are looking for an experienced Backend Developer with DevOps skills. Our
infrastructure is built on python and Flask; postgresql and dynamo db;
docker/ECS for deployment. We integrate with quite a few third-parties for
transaction processing/card payments/subscriptions/kyc checks etc.

Feel free to contact me directly to talk more about the position or send an
email to jobs@osper.com .

------
spwestwood
OpenSignal | [https://opensignal.com/](https://opensignal.com/) | Angel,
London | ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 15 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We gather, process and
visualize terabytes of data, providing insight into mobile networks to the
public and our clients.

We are currently hiring across the tech team. We are looking for a senior
devops, data engineer, data analyst, full stack developer, UX/UI designer, and
a product manager. For more details on the roles please see and apply using
the links below. Email us at join@opensignal.com if you have any questions!

Back-end Developer / Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248)

Senior DevOps Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/383368)

Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

Full Stack Developer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/313810)

UX/UI Designer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/314575)

Product Manager: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/318623)

------
earnuptalent
EarnUp, Inc - San Francisco, CA Hiring - FULL STACK SOFTWARE ENGINEER & BACK
END ENGINEER (both mid-senior level mandatory) ONSITE, Full time, and
relocation is available.

EarnUp, recently awarded one of "Forbes Magazine's Fintech 50" for 2016, is a
mission-driven FinTech startup revolutionizing the way Americans become debt-
free. We are looking for the athlete that is motivated and excited about the
startup environment. If you are looking to make a difference in the world, we
want you! This is an opportunity to lay the groundwork for our web
application, mobile web, and mobile application. You're going to be an
integral part of our company's path!

Please email your resume pjordan@earnup.com with HACKERNEWS in the subject
line.

Check out our job postings at earup.com/careers for more information!

~~~
codefreq
The job posting website should be earnup.com/careers

------
tcounts
3-GIS|AmazonAWS Architect|Decatur AL|ONSITE, VISA, 3-GIS.com

Core skill-sets must include Esri ArcMap, ArcCatalog, SQL*Server, PostgreSQL
(setup, installation, configuration, tuning). CIS/CS emphasis would be
preferred with some GIS experience.

We are currently looking for talented individuals to work on a permanent basis
to setup, manage, configure, optimize, tune, and load data into our hosted
(Amazon AWS) 3-GIS|Live Solution. Position is competitively compensated and
excellent benefits are provided.

Experience with multi-tenant, highly availability, secure, and robust cloud
architectures required. 3-GIS Live is our hosted environment delivering the
3-GIS product and solution suite and is a highly successful arm of the
corporation. It is growing and we need to expand our staff to meet its growing
requirements.

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Entry-level Back-end Developer | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE

We're looking for a full-time entry-level back-end developer to build some
infrastructure support services geared towards startups. We do not require a
college degree and we also do not require previous professional experience.
See the relevant link at
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_JknurU5Xmdo3gi5onmKf2ZS...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_JknurU5Xmdo3gi5onmKf2ZSJX-
qv1vDvoe27yIDqWY/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. Most likely,
there are at most two rounds of interviews, the first of which will include
some basic coding questions.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Senior Software Engineer, Sentry | Austin, Texas | Full-time |
Onsite

Are you ready for a REAL challenge? Join the team at Cloudera and help answer
the world's biggest questions.

Cloudera is looking for an experienced _Senior_ Software Engineer with
distributed computing experience to help bring Apache Sentry to the level of
functionality, security, performance, and robustness required to support high-
demand workloads around the world.

This is a fantastic opportunity to join Cloudera's engineering efforts for
Sentry. Sentry is one of the top revenue drivers at Cloudera and is used to
grant role based authorization to data for many of our Fortune 500 customers.

More info and apply here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Q1ZliwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3Q1ZliwY)

------
captainshar
DigitalOcean | Technical Editor | New York, NY | Remote | Full-time

DigitalOcean is hiring a Python and tech writing expert.

We want you to publish project-based tutorials to teach the open-source
community about Python development from the ground up! You’ll be focusing on
content that can help coders bridge the gap from programming boot camps to
employment-ready coding skills. The role will grow to include other
development languages: JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, Go, PHP, etc.

The Editor's job is to select, review, and publish submissions from external
authors in the DigitalOcean Community
([https://www.digitalocean.com/community](https://www.digitalocean.com/community)).

Responsibilities:

* Evaluating proposed tutorial topics for interest to the open-source community, value in teaching readers how to code at different levels of technical difficulty, and practical utility

* Delivering editorial notes to help authors improve the technical details and quality of writing in each tutorial

* Publishing tutorials about real world projects in Python and, eventually, additional development languages

* Assisting other teams with editorial and non-editorial tasks, like blog posts and case studies

Our ideal candidate has:

* Excellent written and verbal English communication skills

* Comfort with maintaining author relationships

* 2+ years of development experience in Python

* Some Linux experience (should be able to deploy projects and navigate the command line)

* Formal or informal experience with teaching or mentoring developers

* Experience or interest in instructional writing

Please apply at [https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/#technical-
edit...](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/careers/#technical-editor)

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs | London, UK | ONSITE | Java (essential), Python, Machine
Learning, Optimisation, Operations Research, AWS, HPC

We optimise complex global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud. Our systems harness serious
computing power and are used by our enterprise clients daily.

We are looking for strong engineers who love to work on extremely challenging
problems and develop cutting edge technology to grow our small, dedicated team
of PhDs and engineers at our central London office. Work on our next
generation system features: front-end, back-end, algorithms, R&D, client/user
interaction, etc.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) and get in touch
for more details.

No recruiters please. Really.

------
amk_
Progressly | Software Engineer | SF Bay Area; Redwood City, CA |
[https://progressly.com](https://progressly.com)

Progressly is the new standard for how teams find and execute business
processes. Progressly provides a standard format for mission-critical
information along with real-time insights that have the power to streamline
operations.

Our stack is React + Rails + Node on AWS. Whether you are a great backend
engineer, a top-notch frontend developer, or a jack of all trades, we’d love
to talk to you.

Bonus if you:

* Have built mission critical systems and services at scale

* Contribute to relevant open source projects

Apply: [https://angel.co/progressly/jobs/84701-3-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/progressly/jobs/84701-3-software-engineer)

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.buildzoom.com](http://www.buildzoom.com) \- Full-time - Onsite
Only

We're a remodeling/construction platform that takes the pain out of home
remodeling and construction projects. We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month).
Come join our awesome team in our beautiful office in Soma. We're looking for
talented engineers (full-stack, front-end, data, interns).

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

You can apply directly via the link above, but feel free to ping me directly
with questions (dlee at …).

------
classyjim
Farmdrop - [https://farmdrop.workable.com/](https://farmdrop.workable.com/) \-
London, UK - Onsite - Permanent - Full-time. Farmdrop represents a new
economic approach to food retailing whereby the benefits of cutting out the
middle-men are shared between customers who enjoy fresher, healthier food at
lower prices, and smaller scale producers who enjoy best-ever trading terms.
We are supported by many in the food and farming communities and backed by the
entrepreneurs behind Asos, Love Film, Zoopla, and Street Car. Tech stack Ruby,
React, Redux. Current openings in London - Android Engineers, Fullstack
Engineers, QA Automation Engineers. E-mail me direct at james@farmdrop.co.uk
for more information.

------
xfax
Axial | New York City | Full-time | Onsite | Head of Data |
[http://www.axial.net](http://www.axial.net)

Axial is building the online capital market for private companies. In other
words, we help mid-sized companies raise equity and debt to grow their
businesses, and we make it easier for entrepreneurs to sell their businesses,
earning rewards for years of hard work. Every week, over 200 private companies
use Axial to passively explore or actively pursue a financial transaction for
the next stage of their business.

 _The Role_

Your mission will be to shape and lead a world-class data organization at
Axial that helps the entire company make smarter decisions and which innovates
new data products for the users of Axial’s online marketplace.

You will be managing a team currently consisting of a data scientist, data
engineer and data analyst. You will manage the quality, integrity and
stability of Axial’s data and data infrastructure. While Axial’s data volume
is smaller than a mass-market consumer product, it is mission-critical to our
success and comes with fascinating challenges. Axial is still a startup, and
with that in mind, this role will be a mix of execution and management (in
other words, you have to like getting your hands dirty, while designing
scalable approaches).

Currently, Axial uses data to understand the health of our online network, run
predictive analytics, track key goals and benchmarks, and optimize our sales
and marketing tactics. The data team builds and tests internal data tools to
help Axial’s business units make informed decisions, operate more efficiently
and become more self-sufficient around data. The team also helps the CEO and
executives with strategic projects.

See job posting for more details: [http://www.axial.net/about/current-
openings/?gh_jid=515290](http://www.axial.net/about/current-
openings/?gh_jid=515290)

Interview process consists of a phone screen and two on-site interview rounds.

------
ethanahte
Dia&Co | New York City or REMOTE | Software Engineer, Product Manager, and
Data Scientist | Full-time Dia&Co is the premier personal styling service for
plus-size women. We’re looking for software engineers, product managers, and
data scientists to help create our suite of large consumer-facing and internal
products that are transforming both operational efficiency and consumer
e-commerce. We work with Ruby on Rails on the engineering side and Python on
the data science side. The interview process is a phone screen, a take home
coding challenge, and finally an on-site interview. Apply here, and let us
know that you found us on Hacker News:
[https://www.dia.co/careers](https://www.dia.co/careers)

------
theo
Pascal Metrics | Software Engineer | Washington, DC (Georgetown) |
[https://www.pascalmetrics.com](https://www.pascalmetrics.com)

We're a healthcare startup focused on keeping patients safe in hospitals.

Our software platform enables clients to detect, track, and analyze patient
safety issues across hospital systems.

We're looking for full-time software engineers to help build out our SaaS
platform.

For more details, please check out
[https://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.pascalmetrics.com/careers/software-engineer)

If you're interested in making an impact in healthcare, improving work
culture, and tackling hard technical challenges, please reach out to me
directly to chat in detail.

theo at pascalmetrics.com

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Lead Instructor + Curriculum Architect | SF or Remote |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp driven by the mission
of launching a million high-growth careers around the world. Our core program
is an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job and we're
scaling to offer more flexible programs based on strong demand.

We are looking for an experienced and opinionated full stack web developer who
will lead instruction in the Immersive program and spearhead the ongoing
development of our curriculum. You will work with students and assistant
instructors to manage the Immersive Program while architecting changes to the
curriculum and supporting materials which are used by all of our programs.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

As the leader of the Immersive Program, you will also be eligible for
incentive-based compensation when the students are successful in their job
search.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. Angular, React...). Strong CS, testing and data fundamentals. Passion for exploring, learning and teaching new and current technologies.

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* Experience building and running a team

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer  - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer  - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer  - Montreal - FullTime
    

AdGear is a digital advertising technology company providing platforms and
services for digital media innovators such as publishers, advertisers and
media agencies. We operate a full-stack advertising platform enabling our
customers to innovate with formats, audience data, reporting, pricing and
distribution strategies.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Our mission is pretty simple; we believe that everyone deserves sophisticated
financial advice. We are focused on taking services typically reserved for the
ultra-wealthy, automating them and delivering them directly to the investors
at an incredibly low cost. We have clients in all 50 states who trust us with
over $4 billion in assets and growing. With our clients' trust, we believe we
can and will change this industry.

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Sr. Backend
Engineers with Java experience and Engineering Managers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/6regmv1](http://grnh.se/6regmv1) (please mention HN in
application).

------
danielnc
Software Engineer (Back End) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE | FullTime

CareMessage is looking for a Software Engineer with Ruby on Rails experience
to help build and maintain our web platform that streamlines care management
and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health outcomes. You’ll be
working on exciting projects like optimizing our Sidekiq queuing system,
improving and building new integrations with Twilio, building our customer
analytics code, and helping improve and maintain our own API. Our engineering
team follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a
remote first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership.

More Info: [http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1](http://grnh.se/fhi2ql1)

------
iamtheneal
Square | Mobile, Backend, Security | NYC, New York | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA
sponsorship/transfer OK

Square's Mobile Security team is hiring in New York. We build the technology
that ensures our sellers’ mobile devices are safe for Software PIN in Chip and
PIN markets. We are a full-stack engineering team responsible for in-app
remote attestation for Android and iOS, back end tamper response services,
data platform, and anomaly detection. We stay on top of mobile security
vulnerabilities, threats, and attacks in the wild to design and implement
detections.

We're looking for reverse engineers; server engineers; and mobile engineers
familiar with iOS or Android internals. If your background is in any of these,
we'd love to talk. Email me at neal@squareup.com.

------
bignerdvana
Big Nerd Ranch | Junior iOS Developer | Atlanta,GA | Onsite

Big Nerd Ranch specializes in developing business-building mobile and web apps
for our clients. We also teach students what we've learned through our
signature immersive bootcamps, and every year we release new books in our
best-selling series of Big Nerd Ranch Guides.

We are looking for an entry level full-time iOS engineer to join the team. No
professional experience required, but must be willing to learn and work hard.
Exposure to architecture, design, configuration, the Xcode environment,
Objective-C and Swift a plus. Learn more here
[https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-us/careers/)

------
tomatohs
PubNub | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Come work for one of the few entirely developer focused companies.

PubNub Data provides global cloud infrastructure and key building blocks for
realtime apps. PubNub powers thousands of realtime apps around the world, from
innovative start-ups to globally recognized brands. We manage 3 million
realtime messages per second and 100 million devices per month. We support
over 70 SDKs for mobile, browser, desktop and server. And we are globally
scaled, with 16 points of presence and 99.999% SLAs.

Interview Process: Phone / hangout, a couple interviews, build a realtime app.

We're looking for:

* Core Architect

* Core Enginee

* Core Engineer - Entry Level

* Full Stack Engineer

* API Course Creator

* Partner Marketing Manager

* Senior Art Director / Digital Creative Director

* Software Developer and API Course Creator

* Software Developer and Trainer

* Senior Product Manager - Microservices

* Senior Product Manager - Platform

\--------

Email ian [at] pubnub.com if you're interested.

------
danielnc
Software Engineer (Integrations - HL7) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE |
FullTime

CareMessage is looking for a Software Engineer with HL7 interface experience
to help build and maintain integration solutions for connecting CareMessage
with leading EMR systems. You will help build integrations that provide a
seamless experience across the CareMessage web application and leading EMR
systems. These integrations play a key role in improving the customer
experience with our product and ensuring user growth. Our engineering team
follows agile principles in a test driven development process. We are a remote
first team that values open collaboration and shared ownership.

More Info: [http://grnh.se/l6omh5](http://grnh.se/l6omh5)

------
holtbp
Teespring | Sr. Full Stack Engineer | SF, London |
[https://teespring.com/](https://teespring.com/)

Join our awesome engineering team! We are building a platform to enable anyone
with a design idea to create and sell custom T-shirts, totes, mugs and more!

Job descriptions:

* SF: [http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=50923](http://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=50923)

* London: [https://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=107196](https://teespring.com/jobs?gh_jid=107196)

Check out [http://teespring.com/jobs](http://teespring.com/jobs) for a
complete list of non-engineering jobs.

Feel free to email me with any questions: brett.holt@teespring.com

------
Adutude
Tropare Inc.|Laguna Beach, CA, US|Full-time|ONSITE|$65K-$75k USD
DOE|[http://www.tropare.com](http://www.tropare.com)

Tropare, inc. provides big data services and mobile apps to fortune 500
enterprise customers. Our products and services are powered by our own
patented technologies to provide high performance, purpose built solutions.

We are a small focused company that has been in business for 5 years. We have
been profitable and growing since the first year. We have now grown to the
point, where we need to add a member to our team.

We run on a variety of platforms and use quite a bit of Perl, Javascript and
C. We also run our solutions in the cloud, mostly AWS.

We are currently seeking an entry level developer that has some web and
database, development experience, in a professional capacity, for 1-3 years.
Our new team member will be passionate about developing quality software. As
our new developer, you'll be working with Perl, MySQL, Linux and Javascript on
the back-end to our mobile app platform.

This is an excellent opportunity for someone, with good coding skills, that is
looking to gain experience with a team of seasoned software development
veterans. The position is on-site, and our office is on one of the most
beautiful stretches of the California coast.

Knowledge of Perl, PHP or similar, SQL databases, XML, Javascript, and Linux
is required. Experience with MySQL, PostgreSQL, mod_perl, jQuery, AJAX,
OpenAuth, Git, and AWS is desired.

Duties and Responsibilities: Maintain and extend functionality of back-end
systems to support changes required by client requests. Develop new client
facing web tools. Assist in troubleshooting software issues. Show creativity
in developing solutions.

Position is on-site at our office in Laguna Beach, California, US (we are two
blocks from the beach).

Please e-mail resumes/cover letters to scott[at]tropare[dot]com. We'll respond
with a short quiz that tests your skills. Principals only, no agencies or
recruiters.

------
druml
Yoyo Wallet | London, UK | On-site | Python Engineers & UX Designers|
[http://yoyowallet.com](http://yoyowallet.com)

We're a group of ~15 software developers working in an engineering centric
culture. We use contemporary tools and methodologies and are driven by the end
user product. We're looking to take on intermediate - senior Python
developers, fullstack developers and UX/UI designers.

If you're looking for an engaging new opportunity or would just like to know
more, please follow the link and apply and we look forward to discussing this
in more details with you!

Send your application or more info at
[https://yoyo.workable.com](https://yoyo.workable.com)

Come join us and make a great impact.

------
classyjim
GoEuro | Berlin, Germany | Engineering| Full-time | On Site We are Europe’s
leading travel platform and you get to work alongside our CTO Kacper (former
Engineering Director at Google). We are a Goldman Sachs and Atomico backed
business. We are seeking leading engineers to improve our travel search
backend & booking engine with a software craftsmanship mindset to design and
develop software to an amazing scale and create an outstanding engineering
culture. We are mainly working with Java8, microservices, docker and solving
very hard and ambitious travel problems.
[http://www.goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=100355](http://www.goeuro.com/jobs?gh_jid=100355)
james.peters@goeuro.com

------
47
Article | Senior Fullstack Developer | Vancouver, BC | REMOTE, ONSITE,
[https://www.article.com](https://www.article.com)

Article is the leading vertically integrated e-commerce brand for modern
furniture. Article is using technology to change how consumers furnish their
homes.

Our unique, direct-to-consumer model allows us to deliver stunning, high
quality furniture at a fraction of the cost of traditional retailers, and this
is winning us fans and customers at a tremendous rate. As we continue this
growth we need some incredible people to join our engineering team to help
reinvent the furniture industry.

We are looking to add to our rapidly growing Engineering team to lead
development of our purchasing, manufacturing, logistics, forecasting,
operations management, service automation and end to end customer experience
management systems.

Our Philosophy to Technology

\- Do things that increases business value.

\- Simplicity is more than just a word.

\- Automate, Automate and Automate.

\- Deploy early and Deploy often.

\- Write less code that does more.

What you will be working on

\- In-house Purchasing, Manufacturing, Logistics, Operations Management and
Service Automation software and systems.

\- In-house E-commerce platform including content management, search,
navigation, discovery, checkouts, tracking and customer self-serve modules
software.

\- Analytics and business intelligence systems.

\- In-house Marketing Automation modules.

\- Future R&D on new technologies to help re-invent online home furnishing.

Tech Stack

\- Java, Playframework

\- Vue.js, Angular 2, jQuery

\- SCSS/CSS

Please apply here
[https://article.workable.com/jobs/382386](https://article.workable.com/jobs/382386)

------
transfix
Transfix - New York, NY - Onsite Full-Time Looking for: Data Lead (build our
data warehouse from scratch) Front-End Engineers Back-End Engineers

We're reinventing trucking logistics by creating an on-demand marketplace for
shippers and drivers. We're well funded (we raised $22M for our Series B) and
the engineering team has been going through some really exciting growth!

Tech Stack: Aurelia.js, Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, AWS

We're looking for mid-senior (3+ yrs of exp.) engineers to build out RESTful
services, improve parallelization with asynchronous services, create data
visualization, and help transition us fully to a SaaS platform.

Interview process: Recruiter Screen (30m) > Tech Screen (1-1.5hrs) > On-site
Interview (3hrs)

If interested, you can reach out to me directly at michelle@transfix.io

------
braindead_in
Scribie | San Francisco, CA | Speech Recognition Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

Scribie is an audio/video transcription service where we manually convert
interviews, meetings, teleconferences, podcasts and other spoken audio files
to text via our 4-step process which guarantees high accuracy. We have tons of
high quality data, audio files and their corresponding transcripts. We would
like to build a ASR system and use our data to train it with the aim to
eventually achieving a high enough accuracy to replace the first step our
process which is manual typing.

The key skills we are looking for are:

\- Hands-on experience with speech recognitions systems, eg. Kaldi

\- Knowledge of major components of an ASR systems

Drop me a line at rajiv@scribie.com if you're interested in taking up this
challenging position.

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | [https://thumbtack.com](https://thumbtack.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects millions of customers
with the right professionals for anything they need done.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of 100+ engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital. Together,
we are disrupting a $700B market in the US alone where word of mouth is still
the status quo.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS. We're also looking for data
scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

------
api_or_ipa
Yewno | FrontEnd, BackEnd | Redwood City, CA | ONSITE

Fresh off our Series A ($16.5M), we're looking to expand our engineering team
with great talent. At Yewno we're moving beyond keyword search and allowing
users to explore concepts derived from a vast wealth of vetted and trusted
knowledge from the world's leading academic and financial publishers. Along
the way we're solving really cool problems in data storage, ingestion,
analysis and visualization.

Our front end is a modern React/Redux/Babel/D3/Webpack stack and our backend
runs on Python, Go & Nodejs.

Feel free to send me an email at {joey}{at}{yewno.com} for more details. I'm
on the front end engineering team and I'd be happy to tell me you more about
what we do.

------
autologik
ParsonsCyber | Multiple positions | Washington, DC | ONSITE
[https://parsonscyber.com/](https://parsonscyber.com/)

The Cyber Intelligence & Operations Sector is part of Parsons’ National
Security Division and is the cornerstone of our systems engineering and
integration, information assurance, and full-spectrum cyber network operations
products and services. We specialize in defensive and offensive network
intelligence solutions, and closed network security engineering.

Our current biggest needs:

-Software Engineers (C/C++ on my team specifically)

-Reverse Engineers

-Embedded Engineers

-Mobile Forensic Engineers

-Big Data Engineers

-Operational Support Engineers

All current openings:
[https://parsonscyber.com/careers/](https://parsonscyber.com/careers/)

~~~
Manikandan
Looks good, interested.

~~~
autologik
Hit the slack channel and we can chat about what you're looking for.

~~~
Manikandan
Cool, I will ping you there.

~~~
Manikandan
May I know the team name and what you are on Slack?

------
melaniet
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/) Senior Full
Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript):
[http://bit.ly/2gqRhXp](http://bit.ly/2gqRhXp)

Periscope is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market.
It's the platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a
day using the product. We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing
the team about 4X per year. If you have a proven track record of delivering
results and shipping great products, we would love to meet you! Join our team
of 67: Email melanie@periscopedata.com

------
aprdm
Method Studios | Core Developer | Vancouver

Method Studios is an award-winning international visual effects group with
facilities in Los Angeles, Vancouver, New York, Chicago, Detroit, Atlanta,
London, Sydney and Melbourne. We service high-end feature film, commercial,
television, games and motion graphics clients in the global marketplace. Some
of our last work includes Dr Strange, Avengers and Fantastic Beasts.

We are hiring for a Core Developer position in the pipeline, as a core
developer you will work in the backend dealing with asset management systems,
render farms and a lot of other fun stuff!

Our stack includes:

\- Python

\- Elasticsearch / Logstash / Kibana

\- Redis

\- PostgreSQL

\- RabbitMQ

\- Jenkins

If you have experience with some of the above and want to work in an amazing
company drop me a line at andre.prado@methodstudios.com and I will make sure
it gets in the right hands.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Cloud Infrastructure Engineer_

 _Director of Engineering (Web)_

 _Director of IT_

 _OS Automation Engineer (Virtual Desktop Cloud)_

 _Principal Architect_

 _Senior Backend Engineer_

 _Senior Backend Engineer (Sauce Connect)_

 _Senior Database System Engineer_

 _Senior DevOps Engineer_

 _Senior DevOps Security Engineer_

 _Senior Performance Engineer_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
lauram427
Bluebeam, Inc. | Pasadena HQ, Boston, San Diego, Chicago | ONSITE Full-time

Bluebeam, Inc.’s awesome engineers develop intuitive applications that
revolutionize how people collaborate and share data in real time. And as part
of the Bluebeam team, you will use your expertise to design and develop
digital collaboration solutions to design, build and maintain some of the
coolest projects in the world.

We are looking for more to join us as:

• Lead Developers

• Sr. level Engineers (Cloud, Windows, iOS, macOS)

• Sr. Frontend Engineers

• Automation Test Engineers (QA)

• Software Project Managers

• Software Product Managers

Learn more about our opportunities (and our collaborative, fun culture) here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering](http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering).

Please apply through the appropriate posting.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction industry (think
GitHub for construction, but our ambitions are bigger). Our users love our app
because it helps them build real things more efficiently.

By joining our team you can influence product decisions and work on
interesting technical challenges (our client apps work with GBs of data). Our
engineering teams are small; whatever team you work on, your impact will be
huge! We’re looking for new team members on our client teams: Android, Web,
iOS, Windows.

We’re also hiring for various other positions. You can see our job postings
and apply here: [http://grnh.se/8fcutd](http://grnh.se/8fcutd)

------
keyop
University of California | Application Developers | Irvine, CA | ONSITE
www.uci.edu

The UC Irvine Office of Information Technology is looking for application
developers.

We are a small, agile team that builds applications for offices on campus
using the following stack:

ASP.NET MVC SQL Server jQuery

We have two positions to fill:

1-3 years experience
[https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.a...](https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.asp?Req=2016-0947)

3+ years experience
[https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.a...](https://staffing2.hr.uci.edu/CSS_External/CSSPage_Referred.asp?Req=2016-0978)

We offer competitive benefits and great work-life balance.

------
di
PromptWorks - Philadelphia, PA

Open positions: Software Engineer and Senior Software Engineer

All positions ONSITE. Relocation assistance available.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We use lots of Ruby, Python and JavaScript, some Elixir and Go. Lately we’re
doing mostly React on the front-end and React-Native for mobile.

More info: [https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/software-
engineer](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs/software-engineer)

------
Benjiben
TeamTablets - WorkHeld | Vienna, Austria | Front-end Developer (Web,
AngularJS) | On-site - Full-time |

We are SaaS Startup in the field of industrial engineering developing a field
management solution. We are looking for a web front-end developer to work on
our web client.

More details (in German): [http://www.tabletsolutions.at/job/web-developer-
mw-3/](http://www.tabletsolutions.at/job/web-developer-mw-3/)

To apply please send us a message to jobs@tabletsolutions.at at put [HN] in
the subject. You will then have an interview with one of our developers and
might get a small coding task. You can always also send me a direct email if
you have questions: bs[@]tabletsolutions.at.

------
javiayala
HealthLoop | Frontend Engineer | Mountain View, CA

HealthLoop is the leading digital health platform for patient engagement and
care coordination. We are changing the way patients manage their health and
connect with their care teams.

We are looking for a creative and highly motivated Frontend Engineer to change
the healthcare industry with us. You only need to love Javascript (Backbone,
React) and CSS.

We offer competitive salaries, good benefits, 401(k), Wednesday lunches, and
flexible work hours/PTO.

Please email me, Javier Ayala (Lead Frontend), if you are interested in the
position: javier@healthloop.com

You can check more here --> [http://healthloop.com/front-end-
engineer/](http://healthloop.com/front-end-engineer/)

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails & Front End Engineering
| Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: amy@aha.io

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Nearly all of the work we
do is open source. We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or
generalist engineers.

If you love open source, building beautiful products, and working with data,
apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs) and feel
free to contact me directly with questions.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
I recently discovered Metabase and absolutely love your product! Hope you have
more features in pipeline to make it as powerful as Tableau.

~~~
tlrobinson
Thanks, glad you like it! Definitely working on making it more powerful. What
are your most wanted features?

~~~
nileshtrivedi
More chart types. MotionChart would be awesome for exploring time-series data.

More flexible filtering for date/time fields.

~~~
tlrobinson
We're actually adding new date/time filtering options in the release next week
(arbitrary last/current/next N minutes/hours/days/weeks/months/years). What
else are you looking for?

~~~
nileshtrivedi
For 60% of my reports, I have to resort to writing SQL (I'm using Postgres).
In general, I'd like to see less and less need for that.

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (relocation is available) | Software Engineer, Cloud
(Mid to Sr. level - 5+ years of full time experience) | Full-Time |
Competitive Base + Pre-IPO stock Options

We are looking for a server-side engineer that will work on core functionality
for our cloud products, writing code that will help store petabytes of data in
MongoDB all over the world, touching millions of users.

For the current opening, we are looking for Java developers (or C#) with
experience with either running a big cloud service or building something big
on top of AWS, GCE or Azure.

Any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply
here [http://grnh.se/kr5738](http://grnh.se/kr5738)

------
micah_chatt
Skuid | San Francisco, CA/Chattanooga, TN | Full Time | On Site

Skuid is a platform that allows you to design and develop bespoke web
applications with an engaging user experience, incorporating data from almost
any other platform, declaratively without code. The company culture is top-
notch, we're growing at a rapid rate, and hiring for multiple positions:

* Software Engineers - (Node.js, Postgres, with frontend)

* Systems Engineers - (Manage multiple cloud platform environments)

* Developer Evangelist

* QA Engineers

* Sr. UX Designer

* Technical recruiter

For engineers, the interview process consists of a few phone screens, a 2 hour
at-home programming challenge, and an in-person interview. Apply at
[https://www.skuid.com/careers/](https://www.skuid.com/careers/)

------
jasonchen913
MongoDB | New York, NY (Remote option is possible) | Technical Services
Engineer, Application & Integration | Full-Time | Competitive Base + Pre-IPO
stock Options

The A&I engineers helps architect solutions to our enterprise customers. Day
to day problems we solve include integration difficulties with customers
infrastructure, network, security, installation, hardware performance and
scaling challenges for customers who are using MongoDB products (amongst other
things).

Typically backgrounds that fit best typically come from DevOps/System Engineer
roles.

Any interest or questions? Please reach out to me at JC@mongodb.com or apply
here [http://grnh.se/7bypnr1](http://grnh.se/7bypnr1)

------
jkuria
Mouseflow | Redmond, Washington

If you respond please let us know you found out about the job from HN and your
application will get an expedited review!

Social Media Coordinator \------------------------------

We are currently looking for a fun, talented, and experienced Social Media &
Blog Coordinator in our Redmond, WA, USA office.

We seek a creative professional that is an expert in Social Media. You will
create and grow engagement across all of our social media platforms. Your role
will include planning, writing, and publishing relevant, thoughtful, and
effective content on a daily basis.

Please see details here:
[http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/jobs/](http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/jobs/)

Sales Associate \-------------------

We are currently looking for a talented Sales Associate to join the team in
our Redmond, WA, USA office. We’re a software company that produces one of the
best analytics tools in the world – it’s been deployed on nearly 100,000
websites and is used by some of the largest brands in the world.

We seek an ambitious person with excellent communications skills – someone who
isn’t afraid of competition and functions well under pressure. You should be a
go-getter who likes the thrill of “winning”.

Please see details here:
[http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/jobs/](http://blog.capitalandgrowth.org/jobs/)

About Mouseflow \------------------ Mouseflow is an analytics tool that tracks
website visitor behavior and generates recordings, heatmaps, funnels, and form
reports. This allows customers to analyze conversion behavior, debug problems,
and target their marketing efforts in an easy-to-use platform.

Our company was founded in 2009 in Copenhagen, Denmark and quickly rose to
become a powerful player in analytics with offices in Denmark, Germany, and
the United States. Today, Mouseflow tracks over 90,000 websites and is
aggressively looking to grow its international team!

------
cwik
CaseWare | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | Multiple Positions | Onsite

We are looking for experienced developers to help us build our next generation
of cloud services.

CaseWare is the dominant provider of mission-critical accounting and auditing
software used by domestic and global accounting firms and a leading provider
of auditing software to governments, tax authorities and corporations.

We’re actively hiring for the following positions:

DevOps Manager

DevOps Engineer

Server Developer (Java)

Data Platform Developer (Java, Scala, Apache Spark)

Our stack: Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Java, Scala, Apache Spark, TypeScript,
Angular 2. If you have experience with any of these let’s talk!

Mention ‘HN’ in your application at
[https://www.caseware.com/careers/](https://www.caseware.com/careers/)

------
resalisbury
Checkr | Backend Engineer | SF | [https://checkr.com/](https://checkr.com/)

Checkr provides modern and compliant background checks for global enterprises
and startups and is on Forbes list of next $1bn starups.
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2016/10/19/next-
billi...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/amyfeldman/2016/10/19/next-billion-
dollar-startups-2016/#)

I'm starting there shortly as a backend engineer and was very impressed by the
team, culture and business :) compensation is very competitive. email me at
rex DOT salisbury at gmail for more info

------
dorsma
Startgrid | Software Engineer: Go/GoLang Data Services | Burlingame, CA;
Denver CO | ONSITE, REMOTE

Startgrid's SaaS platform is being used by some of the world's largest
enterprises to dramatically improve their sourcing of external innovation.

We're looking for a bright, driven Software Engineer to work collaboratively
with our geographically distributed Engineering team to help design, build,
and scale the middle-tier data services layer for our Enterprise SaaS platform
from the ground up using Go, JSON, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, and more.

If you're interested and think you're a good fit, please shoot us an email at
engrjobs@startgrid.com and let us know a bit about yourself and what you're
looking for.

------
jlynn
eero ([https://eero.com](https://eero.com)) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

eero is creating the next generation of wifi for the home.

We're hiring:

\- Backend engineers to build a highly scalable infrastructure for IoT.

\- Data engineers to help drive insights about home networks for our
customers.

\- Hardware engineers who want to build high performing, beautiful devices.

\- Firmware engineers who are interested in making home mesh networking the
safest and easiest thing since sliced bread.

\- Mobile engineers to build the apps that match the magic of our networks.

Our stack includes Scala, Akka, C, Python, React, Swift, Go.

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero) or
email me at john@eero.com

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies | [https://neosmart.net/](https://neosmart.net/) |
Technical Writer | REMOTE, PART-TIME

Do you love to write and love open source? We're looking for someone to help
us take our open source libraries and software to the next level. We need help
publishing documentation for our open source libraries, currently hosted at
GitHub and elsewhere.

Applicants must be familiar with C++ and C# syntax, understand object-oriented
programming, and have a love for both open source and writing. Excellent
English is a must, we also have a number of white papers, articles, and blog
posts we are looking to publish based off OSS and more.

Email applications to neosmart@neosmart.net

Cheers!

------
danielnc
Software Engineer (DevOps) | CareMessage (YC W14) | REMOTE | FullTime

CareMessage is looking for a DevOps Engineer to help build and maintain our a
large, highly scalable, cloud-based web platform that streamlines care
management and delivers interactive mobile programs to improve health
outcomes. You’ll be working on exciting projects like leading automation of
our infrastructure, and creating a highly scalable and fault-tolerant
platform. Our engineering team follows agile principles in a test driven
development process. We are a remote first team that values open collaboration
and shared ownership.

More Info: [http://grnh.se/1a2ldw1](http://grnh.se/1a2ldw1)

------
encore2097
Sugarcube | Front-end Engineer, Embedded Systems Engineer, Linux Graphics /
Video Engineer | Full time, Contract | San Francisco, Remote

At Sugarcube our mission is to create a global Wi-Fi network so we can provide
internet access for everyone on this planet.. and the next!

How do we plan to do that? You can get a sneak peek with our first product
from our website: [https://getsugarcube.com](https://getsugarcube.com)

Interested in learning more?

tech stack: HTML 5 / CSS 3 / JavaScript / Mithril.js / Vue.js / Golang / C /
Python / OpenGL ES / Gstreamer / FFmpeg / Embedded Linux

Email us at:

jobs+hn (at) getsugarcube (dot) com

with your resume/CV and we'll get back to you within 48 hours!

------
3dfablight
3D Fab Light | Full-time, South San Francisco or REMOTE | CAD/CAM Developers

Join our startup laser cutter company! Build a great CAD/CAM experience that
helps people make things using metal sheets and tubes. Our industrial-quality
machine is ready for market, and we’re looking for:

    
    
         Frontend: JavaScript, with strong opinions about CAD and machine UI
    
         Backend: Geometry lovers who have shipped something using C++, .NET, OpenGL, etc.
    

Interested? Email a CV and GitHub or portfolio to jobs@3dfablight.com. Hiring
process is phone interview, then on-site interview.

More info: [http://3dfablight.com/careers](http://3dfablight.com/careers)

~~~
zerr
Don't waste time applying here, their email redirects to /dev/null...

~~~
3dfablight
Sorry zerr -- we do reply! And we are serious about hiring.

------
twothirds
Adobe | Cloud Operations and Automation Engineer | San Francisco or San Jose,
CA | Full-time, onsite, will transfer H-1B

Full details here: [https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienc...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/external_experienced/job/San-Francisco/AEM-Operations-and-Automation-
Engineer_47610-1)

Adobe's Web Platform team is looking for a full time Automation and Operations
Engineer to join the team in the San Francisco Bay Area. You will utilize
software engineering practices to design, deploy and maintain web systems that
power www.adobe.com and other critical websites at Adobe.

------
jameslesner
Catawiki | Software Developer | Amsterdam | Full-time | Onsite | Visa

www.catawiki.com is an Online Auction Website and Mobile App for special items
with 12 million monthly users. We are the fastest growing tech company in the
world according to the Deloitte fast 500 award and some of the items we have
auctioned include Michael Jacksons sofa, the skeleton of a T-Rex and the hat
from the pope!

We're looking for experienced software developers to help us make Catawiki
even better. We have openings for:

* Back-End Engineers (Ruby) * iOS Engineers (Objective-C/Swift) * Frontend Engineers (Javascript/React) * MySQL Database Engineer

You can check out all jobs on: www.catawiki.com/jobs

Or chat to me (James Lesner) directly on j.lesner@catawiki.nl

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://www.mc10inc.com](https://www.mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring for Systems Engineering, Test Engineering and Firmware
Engineering. We released the BioStampRC™(research connect) platform in March
to great fanfare [1], and our L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to
keep cranking on software across all tiers to keep up with our > 100% month
over month data volume growth. Building software End-2-End from HW, to FW, to
Mobile, to Web, to Big Data ML, and OPS provides a stable of problems we need
your help to solve.

See open positions at
[https://www.mc10inc.com/careers](https://www.mc10inc.com/careers)

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered
dinner. Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://www.mc10inc.com/careers](https://www.mc10inc.com/careers). You're
welcome to ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead
backend developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
phunehehe0
ZALORA | Singapore | REMOTE, VISA

ZALORA looking for Global DevOps Engineers.

Automation and HA will be your main goals. You will use Nix/NixOS to glue
together a stack of Go, Memcached, MySQL, PHP, Solr and more.

A code review is the deciding factor (you either send in an opensource
project, or implement our coding task). After that we'll chat, call and
optionally meet to sort out the details.

Apply at [http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-
DevOp...](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-DevOps-
Engineer-Onsite-Or-Remote). Other positions (frontend, backend, Android, iOS,
to name a few) are also available at the same site.

------
bignerdvana
Big Nerd Ranch | iOS Developer | Atlanta,GA | Onsite | Remote

Big Nerd Ranch specializes in developing business-building mobile and web apps
for our clients. We also teach students what we've learned through our
signature immersive bootcamps, and every year we release new books in our
best-selling series of Big Nerd Ranch Guides.

We are looking for a mid-level full-time iOS engineer to join the team. Must
be well versed in architecture, design, configuration, the Xcode environment,
Objective-C and Swift. Learn more here [https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-us/careers/)

------
armccormick
Actigage Pte Ltd | Backend Software Engineer | Singapore | REMOTE

We are looking for a Backend Software Engineer to help build the core services
that power our mobile applications and underlying platform.

Actigage engineers own the execution of our product vision end-to-end. You
will be expected to:

* Understand the "big picture"

* Discuss requirements with product owners

* Collaborate with front end teams

* Develop, test, deploy, and monitor your work

Our ideal candidate has:

* 3+ years of software development experience

* Experience with Node.JS

* Experience with Sails.js preferred

* Skills in REST API modeling and development

* Experience with MS Azure or AWS

* Experience with MongoDB

* Ability to solve complex problems with strong analytical and logical reasoning capability

* Experience working in an Agile environment

* Experience with database architecture

* Excellent communication skills

Please email your CV and a brief introduction to Anya: anya@actigage.com

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York, NY | Full-Time | On Site

At Temboo, we're building a software platform that connects embedded hardware
to the internet, enabling people to develop any type of physical computing
system. Our software ships on hardware from Samsung, Texas Instruments,
Arduino and more, and has been used to build everything from offshore shrimp
farming monitors to metal detection systems in industrial bakeries. You can
learn about some of our customers here:

[https://temboo.com/case-studies](https://temboo.com/case-studies)

And you can find our open positions here:

[https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight - [http://www.stylight.com/](http://www.stylight.com/) \- Munich,
Germany - Fulltime - ONSITE, VISA

Stylight is the leading Style and Shopping Guide, providing more than 10
million users per month worldwide with inspiring shopping experience. With the
seamless affiliation to over 800 partner shops, Stylight’s inspiring content
becomes instantly shoppable.

We are currently looking for experienced developer who want to make a
difference. We’re a fashion company but you won’t have to wear the latest Karl
Lagerfeld. A hoodie or your favorite Docker shirt will do just fine. You don’t
speak German? No big deal, we use English as our main language.

Sounds interesting? Looking forward to receiving your application:

[http://jobs.stylight.com/backend-engineer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/backend-
engineer/)

[http://jobs.stylight.com/data-scientist/](http://jobs.stylight.com/data-
scientist/)

[http://jobs.stylight.com/frontend-
developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/frontend-developer/)

[http://jobs.stylight.com/full-stack-
developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/full-stack-developer/)

[http://jobs.stylight.com/java-developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/java-
developer/)

[http://jobs.stylight.com/machine-learning-
engineer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/machine-learning-engineer/)

[http://jobs.stylight.com/really-really-good-software-
enginee...](http://jobs.stylight.com/really-really-good-software-engineer/)

[http://jobs.stylight.com/senior-android-
developer/](http://jobs.stylight.com/senior-android-developer/)

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Help us turn billions of data points into healthier cities.

Join our team of tinkerers, scientists, designers, and engineers to empower
people with environmental intelligence. In collaboration with partners like
Google and the EPA, Aclima’s mission is to use this new body of knowledge to
create a more resilient, healthy and thriving world.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Data Visualization Specialist

* Embedded Systems Engineer

* Product Managers

* Data Scientists

* And more... [http://jobs.aclima.io](http://jobs.aclima.io)

~~~
runthru
I had sent my application via "Interested in Future Opportunities" category
for embedded/firmware role couple of months back in October. But, still
haven't heard back. Can you check that and reply for that? Thanks.

------
peterhunt
Smyte (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full time | Onsite

We're hiring for a variety of technical roles at Smyte. Check out our "jobs
repo" here:
[https://github.com/smyte/careers](https://github.com/smyte/careers)

Why Smyte?

* We stop the victimization of innocent people online.

* We are the highest-quality product in this space.

* We have a seemingly endless supply of interesting technical problems and not enough people to work on them all.

* We have the strongest team tackling this problem (founded by ex FB and Google engineers working on spam and fraud, and I was part of the original React.js team)

* We just raised a series A and our growth is out of control.

* We offer competitive salary, benefits, and equity.

------
deltaprojjobs
DeltaProjects ([http://deltaprojects.com/](http://deltaprojects.com/)) |
Poland/Europe, REMOTE, Stockholm ON-SITE | Software Engineering, Frontend and
Backend

DeltaProjects is looking for remote developers in Poland and a Team Leader in
Stockholm Sweden.

We are looking for motivated developers for two roles and a team leader:

Frontend developers: We develop using Facebook Flow, React and usual front end
tooling around JavaScript. Our legacy software is written in
ObjectiveJ/Cappucino so knowledge of these would be a plus, but is not
mandatory. We have multiple web based applications coming soon.

Backend developers: We develop using Scala and Java, using usual tools
available. We have build systems, bug tracking, deployment covered, everything
that ensures smoot sailing.

Team leader: We are also looking for a team leader that would like to work on-
size in Stockholm and take on responsibility as a main point of contact for a
team of remote developers.

We are looking for a handful of people for each role throughout the coming
year. Our aim is to have a long term relationship with mutual investment of
time and energy for deep business and technology understanding on behalf of
the candidate.

DeltaProjects works in advertising space in real-time bidding market.
DeltaProjects is leading provider of RTB services in Sweden and other
countries looking to expand operations. We have technically challenging size
of traffic going through our servers and engineering has a reasonably free
choice in technology selection. So far we use Kafka, Druid, Riak, CouchDB,
mySql, MongoDB, Kibana, Elasticsearch, and multiple other technolgies that
help us to deliver on our goals. As a company we value technical excellence so
expect to work among a great team of skilled technicians.

Requirements: English and Polish language, Timezone plus/minus 2h from
Stockholm

Interview process: CV -> two interview talks on Hangout -> a programming task
-> salary negotiation -> start!

Joins DeltaProjects by sending your CV to deltaprojjobs@gmail.com.

------
iamjj
Nxchange - www.nxchange.com | Amsterdam | Full-Time | FinTech | ONSITE

We launched a next generation stock exchange for direct trading in securities
between companies and investors in April ’16. Here is a nice video of what we
do and try to achieve: [https://www.nxchange.com/s/webm/homepage-
intro.mp4](https://www.nxchange.com/s/webm/homepage-intro.mp4)

To further fuel our growth we are looking for developers both frontend &
backend: * Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: Javascript, ES6, Angular2 * Mid to
Senior PHP Developer

Please get in touch via j.verhoeve@nxchange.com if you're interested in one of
our roles.

------
charlax
Uber | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time onsite | Back-end, Android, iOS

Uber's Amsterdam engineering office is looking for back-end, Android and iOS
engineers for its teams:

* Payments: do you want to build the future of payments for on-demand services?

* Mobile platform: are you passionate about tooling that makes developer more productive?

Learn more about our openings on [https://join.uber.com/amsterdam-
engineering](https://join.uber.com/amsterdam-engineering)

Learn more about the teams on [https://eng.uber.com/amsterdam-team-
profile/](https://eng.uber.com/amsterdam-team-profile/)

Email charles@uber.com if interested!

~~~
kshk123
I am a little surprised to see this post. I replied to a similar post in
September, cleared the HackerRank test, and was told an interview would be
scheduled in the following week, However, did not get any intimation after
that, and on inquiring, was told that the hiring has been put on hold till new
year. Has the decision of putting the hiring on hold till new year been
changed?

------
Bexcitement
Optimizely | Solutions Architect, Software Engineer | San Francisco, Amsterdam
| Onsite - Full Time

Optimizely seeks to empower people to make more data driven decisions about
their business through experimentation. The Optimizely X platform offers our
users the ability to run experiments on the UI of their websites, mobile apps,
backend codebases and OTT devices.

As a Solutions Architect, you'll sit at the intersection of Engineering and
Customer Support, working with our most strategic customers to maintain a
strong partnership and be a staunch user advocate with our Product team. To be
a successful Solutions Architect you'll need to deeply empathize with
customers, have strong frontend coding and debugging skills, easily transition
between explaining complex technical concepts to non-technical C-level
executives to digging deep into the weeds with Full Stack engineers and enjoy
being right in the thick of many key business initiatives with our Engineering
team.

If this sounds like an exciting challenge to you, please apply here:
[http://grnh.se/v2c5jd](http://grnh.se/v2c5jd) (SF),
[http://grnh.se/vil68q1](http://grnh.se/vil68q1) (AMS) and/or feel free to
email me: rebecca at optimizely dot com.

Our awesome Software Engineer team is also hiring, if that's more your jam!

\- Sr. DevOps Engineer: [http://grnh.se/7ygv1l1](http://grnh.se/7ygv1l1) \-
Engineering Manager: [http://grnh.se/6bgwtd1](http://grnh.se/6bgwtd1) \-
Principal Quality Engineer: [http://grnh.se/l1b8pq1](http://grnh.se/l1b8pq1)
\- Sr. Software Engineer - Application Backend:
[http://grnh.se/45aun81](http://grnh.se/45aun81) \- Sr. Software Engineer -
Frontend: [http://grnh.se/hg2rm31](http://grnh.se/hg2rm31) \- Software
Engineer, Distributed Systems:
[http://grnh.se/f3q1ys1](http://grnh.se/f3q1ys1)

------
TicketCity
TicketCity | Full Stack Developer and Developer Lead | Austin, TX | Onsite
[https://www.ticketcity.com/](https://www.ticketcity.com/)

We are an eCommerce marketplace for live events (sports, concerts, theater).

If you get sh*t done and love working on a close-knit dev team, we want you!

Our stack: Javascript, jQuery, React, MS-SQL, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Node.js,
.NET, Objective-C

[https://www.ticketcity.com/careers-at-
ticketcity.html](https://www.ticketcity.com/careers-at-ticketcity.html)

Feel free to email me (Caitlin) at csullivan@ticketcity.com to learn more
about the role or life at as a TicketCitizen!

------
ldabiralai
PassFort | Front-End Engineer, Mobile Engineer | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://passfort.com](https://passfort.com)

PassFort is a young and ambitious start-up— you’ll join a team of 6! We’re a
seed stage company (we raised £650k at the end of 2015), based in the centre
of London, near Southwark tube station.

We're working to solve the problem of digital identity in regulated markets
through new technology, great UX and simple solutions.

We use react, es6, redux mocha, enzyme and more.

Salary: £40k - £55k with 0.3% - 0.6% equity

[https://passfort.com/about#jobs](https://passfort.com/about#jobs) or
jobs@passfort.com

------
philfreo
Close.io | REMOTE

WANTED:

\- Product Designer (be the first!)

\- Senior Frontend Engineer (React.js & Backbone.js)

\- Full Stack Python/JS Engineers who sweat Product Details

WHO ARE WE:

At Close.io we’re building the sales communication platform of the future.
We’ve built a next-generation CRM that eliminates manual data entry and helps
sales teams close more deals. We are hiring product-focused engineers to help
us unify the world's sales calls and emails into one beautiful workflow.

[https://close.io](https://close.io)

Learn more or apply: [https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/?lever-
source=HNDec06](https://jobs.lever.co/close.io/?lever-source=HNDec06)

------
StephanKletzl
UserGems [YC S14] | Full-Stack Developer | Salzburg or Vienna, Austria, Europe
| Onsite, Visa

== COMPANY ==

[https://www.usergems.com](https://www.usergems.com) \- Identify your most
influential customers and turn them into advocates

Vision: Bring detailed user information into every company department
(Marketing, Sales, Support, HR)

Funding: YCombinator funded, recently raised Seed round, profitable

Stack: PHP with Laravel, MySQL, Javascript with AngularJS, currently
evaluating: Hadoop & Cassandra

== TEAM ==

Co-Founders with experience at Google, Microsoft & PwC. Both Programmers and
BizDev

You'd be one of the first engineering hires!

== CONTACT ==

Email me: stephan@usergems.com with your resume or Linkedin profile and a few
words about yourself

------
inklab
R&D Lab | Developer | Anywhere | REMOTE

We’re an industrial research lab working on computing tools to augment human
intellect, and we want you to join us for our next project in a series of
experiments.

This project is a collaborative whiteboarding app for Microsoft Surface. As
the primary Windows engineer, you’ll work with our small team of industry
veterans to develop an innovative prototype over two months.

Our team is all remote. It’s a low-ego, casual environment and where we try to
learn from one another and have fun along the way.

[https://rdlab.workable.com/jobs/391902](https://rdlab.workable.com/jobs/391902)

~~~
satyamdev
Hey,

My name is satyam dev, I found this opportunity from goremote, For more
information about me checkout my portfolio
[https://satyamdev.firebaseapp.com](https://satyamdev.firebaseapp.com)

Best, Satyam Dev

------
rvivek
HackerRank | [https://www.hackerrank.com](https://www.hackerrank.com) |
Bangalore | Fulltime

Our goal: match every developer to the right job!

We are building the developer DNA for every job and recommending developers
from our 2M+ community to the right job.

It's a really exciting problem and we are poised to take over the recruiting
space. More info here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/524311?gh_jid=5...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hackerrank/jobs/524311?gh_jid=524311#.WEDgS6IrJE6)

You can also email me: vivek [at] hackerrank directly for more info.

------
millchristian
Paperless Post | Sr. Software Engineer | NYC | Visa | www.paperlesspost.com

You absolutely must have hard skills, a good attitude, and demonstrated
experience. Beyond that, we’re open-minded. Here are some examples of things
that spark our interest:

-Knowledge of one (or more!): Ruby, Javascript, Golang, C, PostgreSQL, React, Node, Canvas, Objective-C, image processing, Android/Java, WebGL. -Experience helping scale something substantial, such as traffic, code, or infrastructure.

Please apply here:
[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/479639](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/479639)

------
dannybeard
Arthrex Inc. | Naples, FL | Full time | Remote/Onsite

Software Developer \----------------------------

We are looking for developers with either web or mobile experience to join our
growing team in southwest Florida. Arthrex is a global medical device company
and a leader in new product development and medical education in orthopaedics.
As the software development team, we create innovative products to help
support the company in education and research opportunities for our customers.
Some projects that need immediate assistance include:

\- Our main company website that serves as an education portal for our
customers with tools and resources on our products

\- A research registry that is being used by surgeons to track their patient's
progress both pre and post surgery

\- Patient engagement software facilitating communication between the surgeon
and the patient

\- Several innovative mobile applications that further educate surgeons on
best practices and new techniques

Some of the technologies/patterns we work with: \- Golang, Ruby, Objective-C,
Java, Xamarin/C# \- Amazon Web Services \- Postgres \- Microservices

DevOps Engineer \----------------------------

We are looking for an experienced DevOps engineer to join our team and take
ownership over of multiple production deployments and supporting services
across our deployment \- Experience with AWS services

\- Experience with Docker and orchestration of containers in a production
environment

\- Hands on experience developing, deploying, and maintaining Rails, Go or
similar technologies required. We expect DevOps engineers to work closely with
the development team, and pitch in and help where needed.

\- Experience with running microservices, and architecture around
microservices is a plus

Please email dbeard at arthrex.com if you have any questions or interest!
Arthrex was voted one for the top 100 places to work in 2016! Read more here:
[http://fortune.com/best-companies/arthrex-62/](http://fortune.com/best-
companies/arthrex-62/)

------
s3nnyy
GetButik | Backend (Team lead) Engineer: Php + Java | Zurich | EU passport
only

This might be a well-paid opportunity as we look for someone who can take over
most of our CTO's responsibilities. Read more about the life quality in Zurich
here:

[https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-
moved-t...](https://medium.com/@iwaninzurich/eight-reasons-why-i-moved-to-
switzerland-to-work-in-it-c7ac18af4f90#.9dwr3vf17)

We revolutionize point of sales for small and medium size business and we run
a SaaS app that connects our iPad POS system with webhops.

Hiring process:

\- Resume / code-check

\- Phone call (getting to know each other)

\- Onsite day (half a day)

Send a mail to:

hiring@getbutik.tech

------
Swizec
Yup | iOS, Android, Full-Stack Web Engineers | SF | ONSITE, VISA |
[https://www.yup.com](https://www.yup.com)

Private on-demand tutoring for high school kids. You help us build the
infrastructure, our tutors teach the kids, the kids get better grades[1],
relieve anxiety, and become better humans.

Here's how it works:

Imagine you're a high school kid and you can't do your homework. Take out your
phone, snap a pic of the problem, and within 20 seconds a tutor will help you
out via chat. You talk to the tutor for however long it takes[2], and by the
end of the session you've _learned_ how to solve those kinds of problems. Your
life is now better.

Here's where you come in:

We need engineers to help us build the product. It's been just four of us so
far and we need help. I've personally built large swathes of the
infrastructure, primarily the tutor side, and _I_ need your help. On the
immediate, you can help me move the rest of our codebase from Backbone to
React. We're halfway there :)

Another imminent project is rebuilding the messaging infrastructure, making
student/tutor matching smarter, moving the backend to a microservice model.
All the things you'd expect to do in a startup moving from small to bigger.

Why Yup:

We're not just a Silicon Valley startup trying to get big fast and loose. Our
goal is to build a product that helps people, has sound unit economics, and
generates real revenue, not just users. Our BD branch is finding ways to bring
Yup to underprivileged youths whose families couldn't afford it on their own
by selling it to schools.

I've worked with many startups before and, honestly, this is the only one
that's made me feel really good about what I'm building every day.

If you have questions, I'm on twitter and here as Swizec. If you wanna join
us, email the CEO -> nag@yup.com

[1] we've had parents send us really nice emails saying their kid went from a
D to a B+.

[2] some of our longest sessions so far have been north of 2 hours.

------
mrleidenfrost
Columbia University | Senior IT Systems Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite |
Full Time

You will be part of the Institute for Genomic Medicine, responsible for the
support of our cluster computing system.

We also host large genomic databases which need deployment and maintenance.
Experience with *nix operating systems and strong network, storage and
database experience would be preferred.

Experience with AWS would be a plus as there seems to be a need to move in
that direction.

Link to apply :
[http://jobs.columbia.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=159044](http://jobs.columbia.edu/applicants/Central?quickFind=159044)

------
wglb
kCura | Sr. Software Engineer | Reston, VA | Full-time, Flexible REMOTE |
[https://careers-kcura.icims.com/jobs/2364/senior-software-
en...](https://careers-kcura.icims.com/jobs/2364/senior-software-
engineer-%28work-from-home-flexibility%29/job)

• Product: Relativity, handles large volumes of data and helps corporations,
law firms, and government agencies solve their own unique data problems.

• Why: To fulfill the vision we set for our product, Relativity: to simplify
and accelerate how the world conducts e-discovery by bringing the entire
process and community together in one open, flexible, connected platform.

• Vision: Our mission is to help our customers organize data, discover the
truth, and act on it. Building great e-discovery software for managing massive
volumes of electronic evidence during litigation or investigations.

• Stack: Java, Scala, JVM, Linux, REST, GIT, Akka, Jenkins, Bamboo

• Core Values: Be humble and stay hungry, Be an excellent communicator, Exceed
the expectations of your customers and your colleagues, Hold yourself and your
colleagues accountable, Enjoy and be great at your job, Embrace the talents of
your colleagues and our customers, Do more with less

==Team==

• Founder and owner: Andrew Sieja, CEO

• Advisor: ICONIQ Capital

==Interview==

Phone call [30 min] >> Code Challenge (2 hour, at home, fun coding exercise)
>> Interview in office to meet the team (4 ½ hours) >> Decision communicated
to you within 24 hours

==Contact==

mmcfarland@kcura.com Subject: HN Reston

------
wc-
Digital H2O | Experienced Front-End Engineer | Chicago, IL | FULL TIME,
ONSITE, [http://www.digitalh2o.com/](http://www.digitalh2o.com/)

Digital H2O, a water-focused SaaS company, is looking for talented software
engineers to join us in building products to solve the challenge of
sustainably managing, monitoring, and forecasting water supply and demand in
cost-effective ways.

Digital H2O offers an agile work environment where you can have a large impact
on the direction and success of the company. As a Senior Software Engineer you
are given the opportunity to own products and features from start to finish,
design to delivery, using the best tools for the job at hand. In return we
offer a competitive salary, full health benefits, 401K matching, annual
bonuses, relocation assistance, a generous paid vacation policy, and more.

There are many products a Front-End Software Engineer has the opportunity to
help us build, including:

    
    
      - Our water market intelligence platform using Ember.js, Vue.js, Node.js, Javascript, SASS, and more, which enables a comprehensive view into the world of water supply and demand
      - Data visualization and mapping products using Mapbox, Leaflet, Highcharts, and D3
      - iPad and Android tablet applications developed with Ember.js and Cordova
      - Helping shape new and innovative products (and features) that our customers will utilize to optimize their water use
    
    

A strong fit for this position will have most of the following:

    
    
      - Software development experience building rich, full-featured applications in a modern framework - such as Ember.js, Vue.js, React.js, AngularJS, and Backbone.js
      - Strong background with Javascript and awareness of upcoming ECMAScript standards
      - Solid coding skills and Computer Science fundamentals
    
    

Other things we would love to see:

    
    
      - An appreciation for well tested code
      - Expertise with data visualization libraries (D3, Highcharts, etc.)
      - Previous experience with mapping libraries (Google Maps, Mapbox, Leaflet, etc.)
      - Tablet development experience with Cordova, Phonegap, or other libraries
    

Email jobs ( a t ) digitalh2o.com to apply!

------
kainolophobia
Long Game | Software Engineer | SF | Full-time

We’re building a savings app for people that struggle to save money. How you
ask? We’re using a new form of investment called prize-linked savings (new to
the US as of 2014). The simple explanation is that you trade part of your
interest for the chance to win from a prize pool of everyone's interest.

As a software engineer at Long Game you’ll be joining a team of 3 other
engineers and will have full exposure to all aspects of our engineering and
product processes.

We’re looking for developers that enjoy building fun mobile UX and/or
engineers with considerable finance experience.

Our stack: React Native, Node, Postgres, AWS

Cheers,

adam at longgame.co

------
ppoint
Tempered Networks | Senior Software Engineer, data plane networking | Seattle,
WA | onsite, full time,
[https://www.temperednetworks.com](https://www.temperednetworks.com)

Looking for experienced networking data plane software engineer: Linux kernel
networking stack, userspace networking, crypto.

Official position description here: [http://www.temperednetworks.com/senior-
swe-dataplane/](http://www.temperednetworks.com/senior-swe-dataplane/)

Send an email with your resume to jobs@temperednetworks.com (make sure to
mention HN in the email).

------
deepakalur
Anaplan | [http://www.anaplan.com](http://www.anaplan.com) | San Francisco, CA

Open positions in Anaplan Engineering:

Anaplan | UI Engineer – Javascript/React | San Francisco, CA

Anaplan | Principal Software Engineer - Data Platform | San Francisco, CA

Anaplan | Software Engineer - Data Platform | San Francisco, CA

Anaplan | Test Engineer - Data Platform | San Francisco, CA

Anaplan | Site Reliability Engineer | San Francisco, CA

Anaplan | Senior Software Engineer, Security | San Francisco, CA

Anaplan | Software Engineer, Security | San Francisco, CA

Link to These Jobs:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TZ1liw1](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3TZ1liw1)

About Anaplan: We are expanding our engineering team in San Francisco to build
more cool stuff. Our team is building cloud and data platforms to enable
Anaplan for the next stage of growth. Along with that comes lots of
opportunities for innovative, creative and iterative development of next
generation systems to cater to new demand. Join our awesome team of people
with incredible knowledge and experience in building real-world scalable
systems for well-known tech companies in the bay area like eBay, Google, Okta,
Tidemark, Oracle, and other stellar companies. We are an engineering-led and
innovation-focused company.

Anaplan is a well-funded and profitable startup headquartered in SOMA. In
fact, we may be the most successful company you’ve never heard of! We are on a
mission to revolutionize how companies analyze and plan their businesses. And
it’s working - we are already trusted by hundreds of Fortune 2000 companies
and we’ve only just begun.

Our engineers are foodies, music nerds, Pokéwalkers, and ex-Googlers from
around the world building great things together. We strive for cross-team
collaboration and innovation. Our offices are super cool and relaxing with all
the yummy foods, free beer, and healthy snacks galore, happy hours, karaoke
nights and Settlers of Catan. We have phenomenal benefits, medical, dental,
flexible work hours and unlimited vacation.

------
janbernhart
Optiver | Devops System Engineer | Amsterdam | VISA sponsored, Relocation
sponsored, Onsite

Optiver is a trading company. As Devops System Engineer you are the custodian
of our production trading environmen. With 12 datacenters and thousands of
servers we run ten thousands of trading components executing hundred thousands
of trades every day. These systems produce a lot of data that needs to be
wrangled to turn it into valuable information for different areas of the
business. We're looking for unix/linux + Python skills and a strong desire to
automate manual tasks.

Interested? contact janbernhart-AT-optiver.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | Shanghai, China | F2E, DevOps, Ruby, Mobile | Fulltime

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

Email us if you are intersted in the opportunity: jobs@strikingly.com

------
dreur
Foko - Visual Messaging for Retail Teams | Ottawa, Canada | Full-
time/Permanent ONSITE

We are searching for:

* Backend NodeJS Developer

* Android Developer

* iOS Developer

* INTERNS in Development

======

[http://foko.co/careers/](http://foko.co/careers/)

Since launching in June 2014 - Foko has users in 10% of the Fortune 100, and
boast high profile clients like Whole Foods, Trend Micro, Maxim Integrated,
and One Medical Group. Monthly active usage is over 45% - nearly 3X industry
average for enterprise services. [http://www.foko.co](http://www.foko.co)

======

Come work with passionate people! Come make a difference and be part of an
awesome team!

------
daniel_iversen
Dropbox is hiring a Solution Architect in Australia (out of our Sydney
office), focusing on the technical side of the sales process. They need to be
able to work in Australia and they'll be working with enterprise companies in
a "large small market" (we have 10 million individual Dropbox accounts in a
country of 24 million people) but also covering Asia Pacific when needed.
Passion for technology and sales is a must, along with technical experience
and consulting/sales/presales experience. PM me if you're excited about
Dropbox and this opportunity!

------
bitsandbytes
Booking.com - ONSITE

Booking.com, the largest OTA on the planet, is the flagship brand of the $72B
Priceline group (NASDAQ:PCLN). The interview process generally includes a
HackerRank, 1 or 2 phone screens and several onsite interviews depending on
the position. Booking.com offers generous relocation packages for all of the
tech positions.

Various jobs (developers, designers, data scientists, product owners, user
researchers, etc) mostly in Amsterdam but also in Seattle, Shanghai, Beijing
and many other places: [http://grnh.se/6cd3km](http://grnh.se/6cd3km)

~~~
codnee
As someone who recently applied, and is already scheduled for the final round
of interviews, I recommend anyone who applies not get desperate if they
receive no (human/non-automated) response immediately. It took about a month
for me to get invited to the hackerrank challenge. From there on, the process
moved much faster.

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by thousands of businesses. We practice
customer-driven development, work remotely day-to-day and meet in person on
regular company retreats. Our roadmap is packed with UX improvements and new
features with the goal of making the best product in its class.

We're 100% bootstrapped, profitable and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, PHP, Aurora, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
BenderV
Doctrine | Sales | Paris | Doctrine.fr, On Site

Doctrine is the "Google" for legal in France! We are a young startup with a
huge growth. We have raised more than 2M € after less than 6 months of
existence.

We use DL / NLP to automate lawyers' interns jobs! and we have a deep focus on
User Experience.

We are looking for a French-speaking sales (wo)man to join the team and kick-
start our growing sales!

We are also always hiring A-player Developers, Data-Scientists or any bright
and ambitious hackers.

=> [https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement](https://www.doctrine.fr/recrutement)

------
jpallen
ShareLaTeX (www.sharelatex.com) | DevOps | UK | REMOTE | www.sharelatex.com

We're looking for someone for a DevOps role at ShareLaTeX, which is an online
LaTeX editor with over 1 million registered users. We help academics
collaborate more effectively, and make LaTeX easier to work with.

The technologies we use are Ubuntu, Redis, MongoDB, Haproxy, Nginx, Node.js,
Jenkins and Docker. The job will involve responsibilities like:

* Modifying our Node.js services to work with different architectures as they evolve.

* Improving our auto-scaling solutions for our LaTeX compiling backend

* Management & maintenance of our infrastructure, including designing redundant architecture, and upgrades & security patches of services.

* Improving our CI and deployment process

* Testing and improving our backup & backup verification process, and emergency procedures.

* Keeping our emergency monitoring services tested and up to date

* Improving and automating the Docker build process of our open source and onsite package

We automate everything via Chef, have a lot of small Node.js services, and use
automated testing as much as possible, so you should be comfortable with these
types of technologies and approaches.

Some reasons you'd enjoy working for us:

* Most of our codebase is open-source and we’re big fans of free software.

* We’re agile (with a lower case a). We test everything (unit and acceptance), we have a CI build process, a full staging environment to play with, and we automate as much as possible.

* Working hours can be flexible to your needs.

* Remote is a first class citizen, all founders and employees work remotely.

* We’re a bootstrapped & profitable company with no outside investors which means no crazy business pressures. Code quality and user happiness comes first.

We're looking from someone in a UK-compatible timezone. While we keep flexible
hours, we've found that having reasonably overlapping core hours is important
for communication.

Send us an email: founders@sharelatex.com

------
actfrench
I'm looking for a CTO or a lead engineer for my early stage startup. It's a
community marketplace for childhood education. We're Brooklyn Based and one
month in have already generated almost half a million in sales and built a
community of 9,000 parents and teachers with one founder/employee. I'm a
female founder and would love to interview some strong female engineers, but
am of course open to all applicants. Would love to find someone with a lot of
vision and knowledge about education. Http://www.cottageclass.com

~~~
jimallen
What's the best way to contact you?

------
mkilling
PlaytestCloud | Full Stack Engineer | Potsdam/Berlin, Germany | ONSITE

We developed a new, modern way to test how much fun new games are, using real
players around the world who play on their own, unmodified mobile devices.
We’re a small and profitable startup that helps game studios around the world
to understand their players and make better games. Join our team of 9 and
bring our mobile usability testing software to the next level.

[https://www.playtestcloud.com](https://www.playtestcloud.com)

Email Marvin (co-founder) at jobs@playtestcloud.com

------
NewHatMatt
Idea Booth | Developer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE

Idea Booth is looking to hire a talented full-time developer with a focus on
front-end technologies. Idea Booth is a digital marketing agency whose clients
have included Nike, Walgreens, MTV, and more. Our development process is fast
and iterative, where you'll have the opportunity engage with a broad range of
exciting clients.

Tech stack: HTML, CSS, Javascript, Bootstrap, Digital Ocean, Wordpress, Git

Website: [http://www.idea-booth.com](http://www.idea-booth.com)

Salary: 50k-75k + benefits

Contact: matthew [at] idea-booth [dot] com

------
pmuk
Memiah | Digital Marketing and Brand Ambassador | Camberley |
[https://www.memiah.co.uk/careers/](https://www.memiah.co.uk/careers/)

Memiah is on a mission to promote a healthier, happier society by nurturing
ideas, growing businesses and bringing people together. We operate a network
of websites to help connect individuals with professionals in areas such as
counselling, life coaching, therapy and nutrition. We have over 21,000 members
and pride ourselves on offering excellent customer service.

------
aaroneous
ShopPad | Software Engineer (Full-stack, PHP) | Oakland, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.theshoppad.com](http://www.theshoppad.com)

ShopPad develops award-winning, SaaS products used by tens of thousands of
eCommerce merchants around the globe.

We work with exciting companies like Tesla Automotive, General Electric,
Sundance Film Festival, Acer Computers, Starwood Hotels & Resorts, Nine West,
5-Hour Energy Drink and many more to deliver eCommerce experiences that
perform and delight. Our founders are experienced entrepreneurs and we're
backed by some of the best angels in the Bay. Our office is located in
Oakland's Uptown neighborhood — just a few blocks from 19th Street BART.

About You: You'll be working with PHP 5.6, JavaScript (Angular & Vue.js),
HTML5, CSS3, Git, the Linux command line, MongoDB, with some Node mixed in.
Familiarity with eCommerce, Shopify, 3rd-party API's or AWS is a plus, so be
sure to mention if you have a background in any of those. Experience comes in
many forms and passion goes a long way, so please consider applying even if
you aren't intimate with our entire stack.

About The Role: As a full-stack developer on our apps team, you'll work with a
small, close-knit team to create beautiful products at scale. You'll be
empowered with the authority to make decisions that materially affect the
company's future. This is a great place for builders, makers, and hackers who
want to create something great. Every day you'll get to work on some of
Shopify's most popular apps and help us to create new ones. You will own
everything you build, being responsible for architecture decisions and scaling
your solution to meet customer demand. Compensation includes: competitive
salary, equity, medical/dental/vision/commuter benefits. PTO with 15 paid
holidays (incl. some fun ones like your birthday, Valentine's day, St.
Patrick's Day, Halloween, etc). Flexible hours where everyone works from home
/ remote once a week. Plus a fully-stocked kitchen with snacks & beverages.

If you're excited about having a big influence on software used by millions
every day, then we'd love to hear from you! Please send your resume and cover
letter to careers-417@theshoppad.com

------
jamesmontalvo3
Leidos | Houston, TX | Full-time | Onsite

I'm not involved in hiring for this position at all, but I'm posting it here
because (a) it's one of the coolest jobs on the planet and (b) I want more HN
people as my coworkers.

About my job: I work at NASA's Johnson Space Center in the Extravehicular
Activity group involved with the International Space Station. People in our
group are in charge of Extravehicular Activities (spacewalks)[0], such as this
one [1][2] that I developed in September. This group plans on-orbit
activities, trains astronauts to perform spacewalks (at the NBL [3] and other
facilities), and assists astronauts with execution of missions from the
Mission Control Center (MCC) [4]. In addition to working on projects that you
get to see played out in space, you get to do things like SCUBA dive in the
NBL and train in the spacesuit (EMU) [5] yourself.

See the official job posting here [6]. While not officially part of the job
posting, having a software background would be awesome; there are huge
portions of our jobs begging to be automated. For example, I've long wanted to
improve EVA procedure building [7].

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extravehicular_activity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extravehicular_activity)
[1] [https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/09/eva-37-first-
externa...](https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2016/09/eva-37-first-external-hd-
camera-ttcr-retract/) [2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er3WrGKilD4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Er3WrGKilD4)
[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutral_Buoyancy_Laboratory](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutral_Buoyancy_Laboratory)
[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_C._Kraft_Jr._Missi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christopher_C._Kraft_Jr._Mission_Control_Center)
[5]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extravehicular_Mobility_Unit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extravehicular_Mobility_Unit)
[6] [http://jobs.leidos.com/ShowJob/Id/1016474/Satellite-
Systems-...](http://jobs.leidos.com/ShowJob/Id/1016474/Satellite-Systems-Engr-
Asc/) [7]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5585535](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5585535)

~~~
theuttick
This is an interesting position. I am a structural engineer (MS in ASE from UT
Austin). I live in the area, I worked on the Orion for a while, and my wife is
a civil servant at NASA. I've been to the NBL a couple of times for various
things. What is the plan for the NBL when the station is no longer up and
running? Would we have the authority to automate procedure updates? Are you
working on the current suit problems?

------
avaazjobs
AVAAZ | [https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/) |
Global | Full Time | REMOTE

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
Our team is a place to exercise your creativity and your leadership, while
building never-before-seen tools for one of the world’s top online activism
organisations. You can let your imagination run wild figuring out how to grow
the platform and tools, improve rapid-iterative processes and integrate new
technologies. We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring
about the world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and
freedom. The work environment is quite unique: whether you’re in the office or
working from home, our collaborative culture ensures everyone is heard and
treated respectfully, with a strong focus on personal development.

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redshift, MongoDB, Redis, Memcache). At Avaaz,
your work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40 million
members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million
friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $50 million online. Our
global and distributed tech team creates beautiful, efficient code that works
across browsers, platforms and localisations. It’s backed by developers with a
proven track record of designing, building and debugging large web
applications.

We’re roaming the world in the search for challenge-driven hard-working
developers and senior developers with excellent spoken and written
communication in English who are able to adapt and learn, with talents for
creativity and abstract thinking. The quest is for people who fit that
profile; we know specific skills can always be trained and developed.

We are currently hiring senior developers in the Americas, EU and African
timezones. Salary is competitive in the non profit space with generous
benefits but we can not match corporate tech salaries.

Apply here:
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/)

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes.

He are some of our current requisitions:

Sr. Android Mobile Developer

Windows Systems Administrator

Software Development Lead

Senior Software Developer

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NnPmiw8](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3NnPmiw8)

------
leefarrar
AppDynamics|Inside Sales Engineer|UK|

AppDynamics - EMEAs fastest growing startup - The leader in APM.

AppD are looking for developers thinking about a new challenge. If you have a
strong technical background and enjoy presenting, speaking, and sharing your
expertise we want to talk to you. We are looking for driven, entrepreneurial
developers to join our fast growing sales engineering team in the UK, this is
a fantastic opportunity to learn customer facing skills to set up the rest of
your career. If you’re interested email chris.keane at appdynamics dot com.

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com

We are hiring the 4th data science engineer to build out our 1st party ads
business. This is a unique opportunity to learn search and recommendation
technology, working with petabytes of data, thousands of Spark/YARN nodes and
online learning. You can literally move the needle when it comes to eBay's
profit.

The NYC office is also hiring deep learning experts and backend engineers to
personalize our recommendations.

We welcome recent grads and experienced engineers alike.

jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Phillip or Adam

------
djmashko2
Meteor | Software Developer | San Francisco | REMOTE

Work on open source software to help people build better apps. This includes
the Meteor JavaScript app platform and the Apollo GraphQL client and
associated tools.

We're a very small but efficient team, with good work-life balance, flexible
schedule and location, and interesting and challenging work.

Learn more and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/meteor/5e11e6cf-5303-4c12-a3e7-11e5f8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/meteor/5e11e6cf-5303-4c12-a3e7-11e5f8da4be1)

------
fab1an
EyeQuant | Berlin, Europe, ONSITE

EyeQuant is a machine learning SaaS that makes design measurable, helping
hundreds of customers like Google, Canon, RBS to bring data into the design
process.

We're hiring for two positions right now:

Head of Inbound Marketing
[https://eyequant.workable.com/jobs/365604](https://eyequant.workable.com/jobs/365604)

Machine Learning Engineer
[https://eyequant.workable.com/jobs/350545](https://eyequant.workable.com/jobs/350545)

------
apr35
Karat | Seattle | Remote | Expert Interviewer

Karat has created a network of the world's best software engineers who have a
passion for technical interviewing and want to perform interviews on a
freelance basis. Make your own schedule, work as much or as little as you'd
like, and get paid to interview.

Learn More / Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
source=hn)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about systems administration, music, home automation,
productivity or one of a variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at
home!

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA INTERNS)

Making Cities Usable

We are building the best app for navigating cities.

Read our blog [https://medium.com/@Citymapper](https://medium.com/@Citymapper)

If you want to help us in this mission, please apply at
[https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at emil at citymapper dot com

Some keywords: Python, Go, golang, C++, React, iOS, Android, data science,
site reliability(SRE), DevOps, AWS, distributed systems, marketing.

------
ILIKEPONIES
Underdog.io | New York, NY | [https://underdog.io](https://underdog.io) |
Full-Time | ONSITE

We’re looking to hire two full-stack engineers. Ideally, one would be a
Javascript/Node.js Engineer, and the other would be a Python Engineer.

Today, Underdog.io is a curated marketplace for talent. We connect amazing
people with founders, hiring managers, and recruiters at top technology
companies.

We’re building technology to reduce the noise of the job search and match. We
started Underdog.io because we experienced the pains associated with (1)
hiring while working at top startups and (2) looking for new opportunities.

Our platform is currently live in SF, NYC, and LA. We work with over 250
awesome companies. Quality is key to our model -- we turn away one of every
two companies that have tried to join the network. We've proudly bootstrapped
and profitable.

As we scale, we’ll focus on building tools for candidates to organize, search,
and discover new job opportunities. In our view of the future, job candidates
don’t receive as much unsolicited outreach from recruiters. Job search is
organized, and talented candidates have more high-quality options.

We use Python/Flask, Javascript/Node.js, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, AWS.
We're also working on a project in Ruby/Sinatra. And we're big supporters of
open source.

Link to Github: [https://github.com/underdogio](https://github.com/underdogio)

Link to recent Medium post: [https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-
months-of-boo...](https://medium.com/@cmuir/lessons-from-sixteen-months-of-
bootstrapping-at-underdog-io-6deb98344d31)

Email chris@underdog.io to apply.

Because we're still a small team, we're not able to accommodate recent
bootcamp graduates. No recruiters or dev shops, please. =/

Keywords: New York City, Brooklyn, Developer, Dev, Engineer, Python, Flask,
Node.js, Ruby, Sinatra, PostgreSQL, Elastic Search, Open Source,
[https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/), Los Angeles, San Francisco

------
jparker165
MineralSoft (YC W16) | Product Manager | Austin, TX |
[https://mineralsoft.com](https://mineralsoft.com)

MineralSoft is a SaaS & data platform for oil & gas assets.

We're looking for a technical product manager with experience growing a
software business. This will be the first non-founder on the product team.

link: [https://mineralsoft.com/jobs#op-151759-product-
manager](https://mineralsoft.com/jobs#op-151759-product-manager)

email: jobs@mineralsoft.com

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | ONSITE INTERNS | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team in New York City.

At Capsule you will:

\- Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies: React, Swift,
Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node

\- Influence architecture, tooling, process, and culture at a small but
growing engineering shop

\- Contribute daily to the product dialogue

\- Build things that meaningfully improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have:

\- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve written APIs and some
front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of Photoshop and have
coded in a functional language … the more the merrier)

\- Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written
a pubsub framework as a sideproject?)

\- Experience writing code as part of a (preferably large) team

Bonus points if you have:

\- Built db-backed RESTful APIs for commercial projects (Python/Django =
awesome, but also relevant if it was in Java, Scala, Ruby, Go, etc.)

\- Working fluency in technologies like ES6/ES2015, CoffeeScript, TypeScript,
Sass, Less - Knowledge of and/or interest in React

\- Experience setting up a web development environment & architecting a web
app from scratch (e.g. first person on a web app team or led a web app team)

\- Good grasp of TDD & CI principles

\- Contributed to the development of a native mobile app

\- Facility with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop

\- Led an engineering team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares)

------
straws
littleBits | Software Developer | NYC | littlebits.cc

littleBits is a company aiming to get the world inventing. We make an award-
winning system of modular electronics. Our kits have been integrated heavily
in STEAM education programs and we are dedicated members of the maker
movement. We aim to teach kids of all ages about systems thinking, empathy,
and curiousity.

Our roots have been in hardware, but we are starting to rely more and more on
software to enhance the system. We recently launched an iOS and Android app to
allow you to control our Bluetooth LTE bits wirelessly. We also make a small
internet-connected bit and run our own internet-of-things cloud to back it.
Right now we are working on a programming-based kit that runs on top of our
Arduino bit.

As a small team of software developers, we choose sharp tools and aim to keep
our stack small. We enjoy a services layer written in Scala. Our main client
is a Rails application that powers our community invention platform. Most UI
work is done in React. A lot of our embedded systems work is C. Our IoT cloud
is Java and a bit of Go.

If any of this sounds interesting to you, don't hesitate to get in touch at
[adrian.schaedle@littlebits.cc]. There's a tremendous amount to do; ideally
you have experience. Most of all though, we hope you're warm, understanding,
funny, and committed to the cause.

------
flippyhead
Pathable, Inc. | Meteor + React Developer | Anywhere! | REMOTE

[https://pathable.com/careers/](https://pathable.com/careers/)

------
tr90814
farewill | JS Engineer | London | Full-time | Onsite | farewill.com

We’re on a mission to change the way the world deals with death. We’re looking
for a software engineer with experience working on an e-commerce platform at
scale, to help us architect, build and operate the services and interface that
powers the Farewill product. You will be a key player in a team who redefines
how people deal with the one thing we all experience.

You'll work closely with our cofounder and CTO, Tom, together responsible for
delivering a service that is transforming tens of thousands, then hopefully
millions of people's experience of thinking about and planning for their
deaths. This is no ordinary job.

We’re an agile product squad so you’ll work directly with our founders, Head
of Product and Lead Designer, also working closely with our Partnerships Lead
and Customer Care team. Our product, customer base, partnerships and team are
all scaling fast - we're a well funded team of fast-learners looking for a
talented, multi disciplinary, independently minded engineer to join our team
of 5 to make our collective vision a reality.

We’re backed by world class investors - the founders of Zoopla and Wonga, M&C
Saatchi and Kindred Capital - and working on a problem that’s as big as they
come. This is an unusual, fascinating, sometimes sad, sometimes hilarious area
to work in – if you’re up for a big challenge we would love to meet you.

For more details & to apply see here:
[https://farewill.workable.com/jobs/368537](https://farewill.workable.com/jobs/368537)

------
dopplesoldner
Calipsa | Machine Learning Engineer | London | ONSITE

Calipsa is a VC backed startup in London that is building a platform to
automate video based inspection tasks that require people to watch camera
feeds (e.g. traffic surveillance, quality assurance in factories etc.)

We are hiring for 1\. Machine Learning Engineers - Experience with CNNs, RNNs
and the likes 2\. Devops - Experience building distributed data processing
pipelines (bonus for points for ML on video/ image content)

~~~
vijay1201
Visa sponsorships provided?

------
Synthego
Synthego | Biotech | Redwood City, CA | Local + Full-time

Are you a true believer that Bioengineering is the future, and CRISPR is only
the beginning? We are building the next cloud-enabled Molecular Biology Lab
and revolutionizing reseach in Genome Engineering.

We are actively hiring for:

~Senior Python Engineer ~Senior Full Stack Engineer ~Senior Software Engineer
~Senior Mechanical Design Engineer

Python | JavaScript | Angular | PostgreSQL | MongoDB

Contact: victoria.danahy@synthego.com OR Apply: www.synthego.com/careers

------
WadeF
Zapier | Many Roles | 100% Remote |
[https://zapier.com/about/](https://zapier.com/about/)

We've got about 60 people working 100% remote to build the easiest way to
setup workflows and integrations between popular SaaS apps like Slack, Trello,
MailChimp, etc.

* Product Design

* Product Marketing

* Product Management

* Infrastructure Engineer

* Customer Support

Apply here: [https://zapier.com/about/](https://zapier.com/about/)

------
Phone-careers
Newark, NJ or NYC ONSITE| full time Seeking strong object oriented API
Software Developer to work on the latest RESTful products for a leading cloud
communications provider. Work direct under the CTO and recognized inventor of
VoIP industry. Apply at: [https://www.phone.com/careers/php-api-
developer/](https://www.phone.com/careers/php-api-developer/)

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Sr Pipeline Engineer | Rosslyn, VA | REMOTE

We're the leading conversation intelligence platform, with good growth and
happy customers.

We're looking for a Sr Pipeline Engineer - work on our backend using Python,
Celery, PostgresSQL, and ElasticSearch. Ingest content, performance tune,
APIs, scrapers, REST, OAuth, SFDC, matching, analytics and more. Our team is
distributed but we work eastern timezone hours.

Email jobs@4rc.io with your resume for next steps.

------
Duber
Plain Concepts | Barcelona, Spain | ONSITE

We are looking for a software crafts(wo)man to join our Barcelona team.

Take a look at the offer:
[https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/335899](https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/335899)
and the web [https://www.plainconcepts.com/](https://www.plainconcepts.com/)

Also, I can answer any question you may have :)

------
lowglow
Asteria | Machine Learning, Embedded Systems, Semantic, Artificial
Intelligence, Cybernetics, API, Blockchain/Cryptocurrency, Conversational
Theorist, Electrical Engineer | San Francisco |
[https://getasteria.com/](https://getasteria.com/)

Join some passionate hackers, scientists, engineers, and developers and build
applied artificial intelligent agents, devices, and stack.

------
danielsht
Viv Labs | Sr. Frontend DevTools Engineer | San Jose, CA | Full-time |
[http://viv.ai](http://viv.ai)

DESCRIPTION

Viv is the next-generation virtual personal assistant, brought to you by the
team that created Siri. In addition to being far more capable and intelligent,
Viv will provide a truly open platform and marketplace that lets any developer
extend Viv's capabilities for new domains and services. VentureBeat
([http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ](http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ)) named Viv one of the top 15
interesting startups to watch in 2016. Check out this demo
([http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/9/11639992/viv-digital-
assist...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/9/11639992/viv-digital-assistant-ai-
artificial-intelligence-siri)) from TechCrunch Disrupt NY, and watch the power
of Viv in action.

Viv's Developer Center provides a set of tools that make it easy for a third-
party developer to create AI capabilities on top of their web services, and
then publish the new functionality to a marketplace accessible by many users
across a variety of devices and experiences. As a Sr. Frontend DevTools
Engineer, you will be building a new kind of web-based IDE for a new kind of
platform. In this new paradigm, developers write programs to teach Viv how to
write its own programs. Come help us pioneer a new way of writing software,
one that is a collaboration between the developer and the AI.

REQUIREMENTS

You are excited about our vision and want to collaborate with our team to
build an amazing product Intimate knowledge of JavaScript, DOM/browser, and
Node.js APIs Experience with React or similar view-binding/reactive or
functional UI frameworks Experience collaborating closely with designers in an
iterative environment Able to quickly build out web UI from specs/sketches

DESIRED

Experience optimizing and writing performant client-side code Previously built
web-based developer/expert tools Familiarity with ACE, CodeMirror, and/or
lexers is a plus Experience building Electron apps or browser extensions is a
plus

Apply here: [https://viv-labs.workable.com/jobs/98839](https://viv-
labs.workable.com/jobs/98839)

------
lqdc13
Juniper Networks | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

The Juniper Sky ATP team is developing new cloud-based technologies to stop
and prevent damage from advanced threats such as malware, intrusions, and
exploits.

Current openings are malware analyst, data scientist and software engineer.

More info and how to apply at
[https://blog.junipersecurity.net/careers/](https://blog.junipersecurity.net/careers/)

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"Twilio (Voice IVR & SMS) for Everyone" | REMOTE or ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines
| Full-Time

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers professionals (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project managers,
etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive Automated
Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're especially
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% who
have smartphones can't afford data plans regularly. Interactive automated
phone calls are the most cost effective and scalable way to engage anyone
anywhere with any mobile phone. People opt in by sending an SMS or doing a
Missed Call, which trigger an automated call back to them.

Customers such as Intel, UNICEF, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian Development Bank,
International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy
Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK platform to interact
with people for a variety of use cases, including social change in the areas
of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response,
as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and operations.

Forbes says we're "A Leading Startup" and a "Notable Social Enterprise". Since
launch a little over a year ago, engageSPARK has become the global leader in
our space - we've already been used in 100+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
mpsi
micropsi industries | Research Engineer Machine Learning | Berlin, Germany

At micropsi industries, we combine well-understood learning algorithms based
on gradient descent and reinforcement learning with our own research into
neuro-symbolic representations. As part of a small, smart, and friendly team
of AI scientists and engineers, you will develop new ways of learning neuro-
symbolic representations. Your daily business will be digesting current deep
learning and reinforcement learning research, maturing and extending our
Python/Theano code base, and driving development of micropsi industries' core
technology towards applications in process industries and robotics. Ideally,
you have a strong background in machine learning and share our vision of
bringing together connectionist and symbolic AI. Our long-term goal is to
bridge the gap between low-level deep neural learning and semantic
representation, reasoning, and planning with a truly integrated architecture.

Contact: [http://www.micropsi-industries.com/join_us/](http://www.micropsi-
industries.com/join_us/)

------
geobmx540
280 CapMarkets | San Francisco, CA | Front end Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE|
US Citizen or Green Card

We're building an innovative technology platform focused on the municipal bond
market. Hiring our 5th engineer and second front end engineer. You'll play a
key role in product design and UI/UX architecture

* At least 5 years experience in a front end engineering role

* Strong candidates will have React / ES6 Experience

* UX and Design chops a plus

Please email pnasser@280cap.com

------
jhuckabee
Cyanna Education Services | Full Stack Developer | Columbus, OH | Full-time |
Some REMOTE

We are looking for full-stack Ruby on Rails developers. We are a small, nimble
team working on software for the education industry. More details about us,
the position, and how to apply can be found at
[https://cyanna.com/careers/](https://cyanna.com/careers/).

------
momadance23
Dark Sky | iOS Engineer | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE

Company: The Dark Sky Company specializes in weather forecasting and
visualization.

Role: We are looking to hire a great iOS Developer to join our team at The
Dark Sky Company to build and maintain the next generation of innovative
consumer weather apps.

[https://darksky.net/jobs/](https://darksky.net/jobs/) and shoot email to
aa@darksky.net

------
stevermsith1
Schedule Viewer|C# WPF Programmer|South Scottsdale AZ|www.scheduleviewer.com
ONSITE Front End development of WPF Desktop Application using C#,WPF and XAML.
Azure back-end accessed by WCF. Visually exiting application accesses map
based logistics and mobile app in the Non-Emergency-Medical-Transportation
industry Process: Resume > Phone screen > Onsite Contact:
steve.smith@scheduleviewer.com

------
xmpir
Prescreen - [https://prescreen.io](https://prescreen.io) | Vienna (Austria) |
ONSITE | Full-Time

We are building the future of e-recruiting. Currently we are looking for Full-
Stack Developers (PHP - Symfony2.7) and DevOps/Server experts. See all
openings at [https://prescreen.jobbase.io](https://prescreen.jobbase.io)

------
yairharel
Kollective | Citrix Engineer | Bend, Oregon or Sunnyvale, California |
www.kollective.com

Kollective is looking for a Citrix Engineer to help enhance the VDI support of
our enterprise video delivery platform. Join a rapidly growing company
specializing in enterprise video delivery and end video applications. We are
at the cutting edge of content delivery at large scale, serving many Global
2000 customers.

------
tlex
1&1 | System Administrator | Karlsruhe, Germany | Full Time, ONSITE,
[http://jobs.1und1.com/joboffer/2289/linux-system-
administrat...](http://jobs.1und1.com/joboffer/2289/linux-system-
administrator-mf/)

We're looking for people with hands-on experience setting up and running big
Kubernetes/Docker clusters.

------
d8niel
drchrono | Software Engineer | Mountain View | REMOTE, VISA,
[https://www.drchrono.com](https://www.drchrono.com)

drchrono is a medical platform for doctors and patients. We are crafting only
the best mobile healthcare experience, with a focus on iPad, iPhone, Apple
Watch and web. The driving force of our efforts is in changing the way people
engage and experience healthcare through electronic health records.

You would be part of an entrepreneurial, sharp, capable and curious team.
Since our inception, we have attracted over 85,000 physicians, 5.5 million
patients. So far we've booked 19 million patient appointments and processed
1.2 billion dollars in medical billing per year.

We’re hiring Python/Django Devs! Take our healthcare hackerchallenge here!!

[https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...](https://www.hackerrank.com/tests/527036edb11ff/0ca5532381fbe...).

Steps to getting hired

Step 1: Take our Hackerchallenge

Step 2: Phone call with our Hiring Manager

Step 3: On-Site Healthcare Hackathon

Step 4: Join the team & change healthcare!!!

~~~
malhaar
I am a Python/Django guy and have worked in organizations where it is used
extensively. I did complete the challenge successfully. After successful
completion of the coding challenge, had an HR call. I was told by HR that I
would be getting information about next rounds in few days. And bam! a reject!
That too without any feedback(even though I asked for it) I know the product
is awesome, and you guys are doing a great job; but I was a bit disappointed
for not getting the reason of reject.

~~~
kafkaesq
Sounds like they callously burned through your time. Sorry to hear about your
experience, but it's good that you shared so that others know what to expect
when applying for a role at this company.

------
nathalie220
Kinnek - HQ`d in NYC is building the first and largest online marketplace for
small business, come join our team!

Looking for Senior Frontend Dev and Senior Backend Devs

Frontend- 5+ years Banckend- 7+ years (python heavy)

Kinnek has raised $31.5M led by Matrix Partners and Thrive Capital.

We`re a product organization with 50 employees. We`re looking for the best
developers in NYC right now to join our 10 person dev team.

Interested in hearing more? nathalie@kinnek.com

------
ralphimo
imo messenger | software engineer | palo alto, ca

imo is a fast growing mobile messaging app. We’re building products that help
hundreds of millions of people around the world easily connect with family and
friends through text, voice and video chat. We are growing quickly and are
looking for engineers who have experience with highly-scalable distributed
systems.

Requirements:

* BS/MS/PhD in computer science (or the equivalent)

* Strong grasp of data structures and algorithms

Extra credit:

* Experience building and designing scalable distributed systems

* Ability to design and implement systems in Java

* Extensive experience writing networking code in C/C++

* Thorough understanding of TCP/IP and network programming

* Adept at hacking open source software

* 1+ years of experience at a company that went through a significant growth stage

Compensation & Perks:

* Competitive salary plus $30K starting bonus and stock options

* $500/month housing stipend for living within a five-mile radius of the office

* Four weeks of paid vacation per year (plus paid holidays and sick days)

* 401(k), medical, dental and vision benefits

* Access to a concierge medical group

* Catered lunch or dinner daily and a fully-stocked kitchen

* Data plan reimbursement

* Gym membership at Equinox

* Yearly conference stipend

* imo-sponsored team events and outings

Please send your resume to jobs@imo.im

------
cialowicz
Glassdoor | Mill Valley, CA (near San Francisco) | Senior Software Engineer
(and other roles) | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.glassdoor.com/glassdoor](https://www.glassdoor.com/glassdoor)

We’re on a mission to help people everywhere find a job and a company they
love. In the process, we’re transforming an entire industry through the power
of transparency. Join us!

We have excellent benefits and perks: free catered lunch and snacks, 100%
health care coverage with 90% dependent coverage, unlimited PTO, dog-friendly
office located in beautiful Mill Valley (on the water), free parking, onsite
gym, and more!

We have a number of engineering roles open:

* Senior Java Software Engineer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-java-software-e...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-java-software-engineer-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,29_KE30,39.htm?jl=1575726912)

* Lead Java Software Engineer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/lead-java-software-eng...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/lead-java-software-engineer-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,27_KE28,37.htm?jl=2019403724)

* Senior Software Engineer in Test: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-software-engine...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-software-engineer-in-test-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,32_KE33,42.htm?jl=1973762024)

* Senior Web Developer: [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-web-developer-g...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/senior-web-developer-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,20_KE21,30.htm?jl=1886939560)

* Wordpress Developer (contract): [https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/wordpress-developer-te...](https://www.glassdoor.com/job-listing/wordpress-developer-temporary-or-contract-glassdoor-JV_IC1147372_KO0,41_KE42,51.htm?jl=2007534189)

More openings for management, product, sales, and other engineering roles
here: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Glassdoor-
Jobs-E100431.htm](https://www.glassdoor.com/Jobs/Glassdoor-Jobs-E100431.htm)

------
gigixu16
Radius delivers predictive marketing software that transforms the way B2B
companies discover new market opportunities, acquire the right customers, and
measure success.

Senior Data Scientist
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/d09cf54f-82db-4600-a08f-dab544f...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/d09cf54f-82db-4600-a08f-dab544f98030?lever-
source=hackernews)

Machine Learning Software Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9c...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/63f7b3b5-2e74-4a20-94ef-5ff6b9ccb0be?lever-
source=hackernews)

DevOps Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/67b1065e-b39b-4279-9dbc-c2847a5...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/67b1065e-b39b-4279-9dbc-c2847a56480f?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Python Data Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/5d55b5bf-2667-4948-b69a-c8bafc7...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/5d55b5bf-2667-4948-b69a-c8bafc73354e?lever-
source=hackernews)

Full Stack Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e9f5a606-51d2-422b-97d6-c30d3b8...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e9f5a606-51d2-422b-97d6-c30d3b876631?lever-
source=hackernews)

Operations Engineer
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/a5f170b1-159e-4414-bfc7-3f0fcd8...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/a5f170b1-159e-4414-bfc7-3f0fcd8bb04a?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Product Manager- Applications
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/036288f0-b4c4-4699-bd4d-aa68266...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/036288f0-b4c4-4699-bd4d-aa682663d118?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Data Product Manager- Profiling
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e52f1e76-2dea-4527-9ecd-6ced728...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e52f1e76-2dea-4527-9ecd-6ced7284ab6e?lever-
source=hackernews)

Senior Product Manager- Infrastructure
[https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e0b6a304-e093-421e-aeff-3eb3283...](https://jobs.lever.co/radius/e0b6a304-e093-421e-aeff-3eb32839b5af?lever-
source=hackernews)

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL and Brooklyn, NY NYC | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations.

Our team is headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in
Dumbo, Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers * Frontend developers (Angular) * QA Engineer

If you are interested, please reach out to me (head of product) at
jordan@rocketmiles.com to say hello.

------
robbiemitchell
frame.ai | Backend/API Engineer | New York, NY | Full time | Onsite | frame.ai

Frame helps companies have complex interactions with customers over mobile
messaging at scale, harnessing the value of real conversation without the
friction and slowness of phone calls and email.

While many startups have rushed to address the messaging opportunity by
building single-purpose bots, Frame believes that this wave is premature, and
instead is building a platform to help humans have superpowered conversations
with each other. Frame connects business teams to mobile messaging apps, then
arm company agents with AI-enhanced tooling and automation to help them have
high-quality, efficient interactions.

We’re a venture-backed startup created by technical cofounders with leadership
experience at fast-growing startups like Blue Apron and Knewton. We’re
obsessed with building a team that’s effective, supportive, and both serves
the immediate market and advances the state of conversational collaboration
between people and AI.

------
atsaloli
Vertical Sysadmin, Inc. | Sales | Los Angeles, USA | REMOTE

Seeking commission-only sales person to sell IT training. People often tell us
ours is the best training they've had. We're partnered with GitLab and Docker.
[http://www.verticalsysadmin.com](http://www.verticalsysadmin.com) email
aleksey#verticalsysadmin.com

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) | Westlake
OH USA, Phoenix AZ USA, Santiago Chile | Full-Time | ONSITE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. If all you’ve
heard about us is that we have two slides and free pop, then you’re missing
what really makes Hyland different. That stuff is cool, but what really
matters in a job isn’t whether you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters
is that we give our employees fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one
of them is right for you.

Positions:

* Software Engineer (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2444/software-engineer/job)

* Security Engineer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2245/security-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2245/security-engineer/job)

* Junior Software Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2163/junior-software-d...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2163/junior-software-developer/job)

* Software Engineer (Santiago, Chile) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer/job)

* Junior Deployment Specialist (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2483/junior-deployment...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2483/junior-deployment-specialist/job)

* Salesforce Administrator (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2484/salesforce-admins...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2484/salesforce-adminstrator/job)

All job listings: [https://careers.hyland.com/](https://careers.hyland.com/)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

------
symisc_devel
Hey all, a friendly reminder. A who is Hiring Android app is available where
you can search, filter, all those positions.

App Link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.who...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.whois.hiring)

P.S: Ads were all disabled

~~~
hsousa
Great idea, terrible execution imho. Native UI is still a bit thing. Also,
needs filter for android developers.

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand|

[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several vertical,
you won't get bored. Join us! Our clients are well-funded, recognised startups
and backed by early stage Alibaba investors, Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

\- Lead iOS Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/f2ba33f7?locale=en)

\- Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

\- Senior Front-end Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/d8f6b2c1?locale=en)

\- Senior Web Developer (Ruby/Rails)
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

\- Lead Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/7c2a1e3d?locale=en)

\- Senior iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4?locale=en)

\- UI/UX Designer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/ea7f89af?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/ea7f89af?locale=en)

\- Software Development - Internship
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961?locale=en)

------
ezhome
ezhome | Silicon Valley | Full-time | REMOTE | Founder is former oDesk founder
| Software Engineer - Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, Android, and iOS

At ezhome we've transformed the ease with which customers care for their
homes. Whether it's our subscription based lawn care service or one of our
many other home service products, we're providing homeowners with clear
pricing, continuos communication, on demand availability, and amazing service
and support.

We're founded by two previously successful entrepreneurs - one who co-founded
oDesk, and we're a remote-first company. Our goal is to hire the absolute best
vs. the best within a certain market. Join our team and work from anywhere in
the world!

Software Engineer, Scheduling Team -
[http://grnh.se/o1g6ei1](http://grnh.se/o1g6ei1) \- expertise in scheduling
and route optimization algorithms

Mobile Engineering Lead - [http://grnh.se/32sehk1](http://grnh.se/32sehk1)

Sr. Android Eng - [http://grnh.se/5g7l4d1](http://grnh.se/5g7l4d1)

Sr. Backend Eng - [http://grnh.se/wev5f61](http://grnh.se/wev5f61)

Sr. Frontend Eng - [http://grnh.se/rmkd501](http://grnh.se/rmkd501)

Sr. Fullstack Eng - [http://grnh.se/7k6heq1](http://grnh.se/7k6heq1)

Sr. iOS Eng - [http://grnh.se/vacwr51](http://grnh.se/vacwr51)

Check out more here
[http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions](http://www.ezhome.com/careers/positions)

If you're interested, apply online or email Liz@ezhome.com.

------
TechLynz
Whisper in Venice, CA is looking to hire many engineering positions. Located
right on the beach, 70 employees and a technical team where continuous
learning is key. For more info email Lyndsey at Lyndsey@whisper.sh

[http://whisper.sh/jobs](http://whisper.sh/jobs)

We are currently hiring:

Computer Vision-Data Scientist

Sr. Data Scientist

Data Scientist

Lead Web developer

Android Engineer

iOS Engineer

------
velmu
The Finnish airline Finnair is recruiting heavily for digital services. 70
jobs in Helsinki : [http://metropolitan.fi/entry/finnair-the-finnish-flagship-
ca...](http://metropolitan.fi/entry/finnair-the-finnish-flagship-carrier-
invests-in-digital)

------
aui-hn
Amazon | AmazonUI (AUI) | Seattle; San Francisco | Onsite | Full-Time

AUI is the Front-end platform used on Amazon.com. We are modernizing the
company's front end code base, while diving deep on latency, performance, API
design, user experience, and cross browser/device compatibility. Basically, we
need people who can build libraries, not just use them.

Our team is incredibly customer-centric. For any given situation, we have to
make the right choice on behalf of the folks using our platform -- and we have
to do it at scale. That may sound cliche, but within the next hour AUI will be
used to generate tens of millions of page views. And that's just in the US.
Worldwide, we're used on more than 95% of requests across all device
categories.

It's a lot of responsibility, but also a lot of opportunity. For example, we
can run experiments that change almost every page on Amazon.com. We can also
impact the page load time for the entire site. We use these tools (but don't
expect you to know all of them): HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Java, Perl, Git

If you're interested in front end or mobile engineering roles, drop us an
email: aui-hn (@) amazon (.) com

------
mguirg
Hiring onsite engineers for Yup (edtech startup based in SF that connects
students to tutors in 30 seconds over a mobile app). Focus is on education,
not answer giving.

Team of 12 including world famous Swizec Teller + 11 other homies. Hell of a
lot of La Croix and other goodies in the office. Amazing team, good times!

------
print_r
Wildlife.la | Sr Node Engineer| Los Angeles CA | Onsite Full-Time Contract 6-9
months

Wildlife.la is looking for a Sr Node Engineer experienced with service based
architecture, MySQL, and AWS Infrastructure. The project is a mobile service
platform for existing and new applications for a major automotive company.

------
cantlin
Condé Nast International | Software Engineers | London, UK | Full-time |
ONSITE, VISA

We make Vogue, Wired, Ars Technica, Vanity Fair, Glamour, GQ and lots of
others. We’re in China, Japan, Taiwan, India, Russia, Italy, France, Spain,
Germany, the UK and Mexico.

Historically, we’ve had different tech stacks in markets all over the world.
Now we’re looking at unifying our core platform, including our CMS and data
infrastructure. This is a new international team, with a hub in London, that
has the opportunity to help define our architecture, tooling, what we ship and
how we ship it. You’ll get a rare look at digital publishing around the world.

Our stack is: Node, JS (ES6), React and AWS. Micro-services architecture. TDD.
A strong background in utilising and creating REST APIs is desirable, as well
as working with CMS tooling and platforms. Experience in delivering highly
reliable, scalable and decoupled applications from back to front-end is a
must.

Roles we’re hiring for:

* Software Engineers

* Senior Software Engineers

* Infrastructure and Automation Engineers

* Operations/Site Relaibility Engineers

* Data Analysts / Engineers

* Product Managers

Interview process:

Phone screen —> 1st stage interview —> 2nd stage / technical interview

Get in touch: SMR@condenastint.com

------
sorenbs
Graphcool | Scala backend Developer / React frontend Developer | Berlin |
ONSITE, INTERNS, VISA [https://graph.cool](https://graph.cool)

Funded startup reinventing backend application development with modern
technologies like GraphQL and AWS Lambda

~~~
tasuki
Hi Søren, is remote work a possibility? (I'm between Czech Republic and Poland
and could come to Berlin occasionally!). Couldn't find any further job
description on your website, just the contact form.

~~~
sorenbs
Hey Tasuki - thanks for writing :-)

At the current state we have enough challenges to deal with that we would
rather not do remote work. That might change in the future though and the fact
that you could come to Berlin regularly would definitely help. Feel free to
send me a mail describing yourself and why you think working with us would be
exciting.

------
ryangallen
Service.com | Software Developer | Farmington Hills, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE

Small team, onsite preferred

Areas of work • Django/DRF • AngularJS • Android • iOS • PostgreSQL •
Elasticsearch • Devops (Git/TravisCI/Ansible/AWS/Ubuntu)

Email a brief message and your resume to paul@service.com to apply.

------
hackernews
Grand Rounds | Sr. Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA USA |
[https://www.grandrounds.com](https://www.grandrounds.com)

Grand Rounds was just named Best Digital Health Company to Work For[1] by Rock
Health, and is currently recognized by Glassdoor's as the #2 Best Places to
Work[2].

We are also represented on Wealthfront's Career Launching Companies[3] for the
second year in a row and are looking for talented Engineers to join our
mission.

You'll be embedded in an agile team tasked with business problems to solve and
technology tools to leverage to deliver your work. We believe in empowerment
through autonomy. We employ a services oriented platform[4] primarily
utilizing Rails on the back-end and React on the front-end. Every new Engineer
delivers code from day one.

We're specifically looking for talented Engineers with strong architectural
pattern knowledge (Fowler is your preferred bedtime reading). You're familiar
with the concerns of MVC, perhaps with the Redux pattern. You've used Backbone
to create front end frameworks, can talk web standards and best practices. You
now why accessibility is important, and have a desire to learn about security.
You can debate for hours on Microservices vs Monolithic applications and can
sniff out code smell and recognize anti-patterns from a mile away.

Here at Grand Rounds we are literally saving lives through our technology and
services, it's rewarding work. Email me at brett@grandrounds (mention
HackerNews) or visit our website[5] to view and apply to open opportunities.

[1] [https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-
digital...](https://rockhealth.com/announcing-the-2017-top-50-in-digital-
health/) [2] [https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-
Compan...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Award/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-
Work-For-LST_KQ0,43.htm) [3] [https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-
launching-companies...](https://blog.wealthfront.com/2017-career-launching-
companies-list/) [4] [https://stackshare.io/grand-rounds/grand-
rounds](https://stackshare.io/grand-rounds/grand-rounds) [5]
[https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-
rounds/](https://www.grandrounds.com/life-at-grand-rounds/)

------
bradjb13
Bosch | Java Developer | Chicago | Visas, [https://www.bosch-
si.com/home/homepage.php](https://www.bosch-si.com/home/homepage.php)

We're always looking for Java Developers for our Internet of Things Division.

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Security Information Engineer - Web Developers: Front-end & Fullstack
[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

~~~
thebiglebrewski
That's cool, I wonder what Justworks actually does?

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Security Information Engineer - Front-end & Fullstack Engineeers!
[http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email jobs@justworks.com

------
juanpino
Facebook | Menlo Park | Onsite | Full-time | Applied Research Scientist

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXj5CEAT](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXj5CEAT)

~~~
RSchaeffer
Do you have any similar positions for interested applicants without a graduate
degree?

------
voidness
Avant | Software Engineer | Chicago |
[https://www.avant.com/jobs](https://www.avant.com/jobs)

We are revolutionizing the world of lending by lowering the costs and barriers
of borrowing for everyday people.

------
bdburns
1) Microsoft | Software Developer | Seattle |
[https://azure.com](https://azure.com)

Azure container service is hiring, open source, golang, kubernetes, linux and
public cloud. What more could you want?

bburns [at] microsoft [dot] com

------
sandGorgon
RedCarpetUp.com | Delhi, India| Data Science and UI/UX |consulting

[http://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs](http://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs)

RedCarpetUp is on a mission to build the next generation of credit and lending
for the unbanked in India.

We are building something around disrupting an entire chunk of banking and
credit in India. We are NOT a payments company. We combine data science and a
whatsapp like experience on the mobile to build a credit experience that is
easy to use.. and yet manage a very sophisticated lending and recon pipeline.

India is a trillion dollar economy - probably, the second fastest growing
economy in the world. We have the fastest growing smartphone userbase.. yet
95% of retail (including e-commerce!) is cash based . The single biggest
reason is lack of credit infrastructure - systems like social security number,
credit bureaus, etc either do not exist... or are just beginning to take
shape.

The need for credit is massive - however the mechanism to originate and manage
risk is missing. And that's what RedCarpetUp seeks to solve.

> Data Science We are looking for our chief data scientist who can set the
> culture and goalposts around our data science. We are looking for someone
> who has experience around financial data science (hedge fund, banks, trading
> systems... Palantir?) and has appetite for graph based analytics.

We are looking for you to build the data science from a validation point-of-
view. We will invest a lot of effort into building domain specific
backtester... we just dont want to throw algorithms at the wall. We want to
have a thoughtful and reasoned out approach towards this.

We do not expect you to be a production quality coder - we already have a team
of data engineers who will translate your concepts into production code. But
you will need to be able to express your thoughts as R or Python Notebooks.

> UX

We are looking for a UX designer who is focused on the Android platform (oh
yeah... those design guidelines). You must not just craft designs, but also be
able to look at Mixpanel/Amplitude/Play Store reviews and figure out what's
going wrong with UX. This is not a one shot contract... so you must be able
and willing to work with us for a couple of months and be able to respin
design.

my email is my profile. or apply directly at
[http://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs](http://www.redcarpetup.com/jobs)

------
oliv__
Hi HN, just letting you know I took the liberty of scanning the thread and
adding all design-related jobs to the new jobs board I made:

[https://www.designerjobs.co](https://www.designerjobs.co)

Any feedback is welcome. Thanks!

------
rodrigosetti
Yahoo is is hiring a full-time Software Engineer to work with Chatbots and
Scala. The position is based in Sunnyvale, CA.

More details here: [https://lnkd.in/g5VxP2x](https://lnkd.in/g5VxP2x)

------
nchuhoai
Wellframe | Healthcare | Boston, Ma | Onsite/Fulltime
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com)

At Wellframe, we are building an intelligent care-management platform that
allows health plans and care-delivery organizations to better manage large
populations of complex patients. Because the most clinically complicated cases
in a patient population tend to drive a majority of the costs, even seemingly
small improvements in these patients’ well-being have dramatic benefits for
the care provider. Wellframe focuses on improving patient health by providing
personalized and adaptive care programs for people trying to recover from or
manage serious health problems. We use the health data we collect in order to
intelligently allot care resources to the specific needs of patients, paying
special attention to the most-critical patients. Through clinical studies and
working with large healthcare payers, we have seen that our platform improves
patient outcomes, increases the capacity of care management teams and reduces
costs of the care provider. We have a relatively small engineering team at
about 10 engineers. What makes us unique is that we have a full time clinical
team of doctors that work with us to break down clinical science so that we
can build it back up into personalized and adaptive care programs.

We're currently looking for several mid/senior engineering positions (android,
iOS, frontend, infra/platform, sre) across our engineering team. More
descriptions can be found on our jobs page (below). If you're in the area I'd
love to just grab coffee regardless of whether or not you're actively looking
to move -- I love talking to other passionate, driven people about what they
do.

Our stack is native Android (Java) and iOS (Objective-C), our API is served in
a Ruby on Rails monolith and Scala services, on top of MySQL, Cassandra,
ElasticSearch and Spark. We are especially focusing on expanding our frontend
team as we see significant growth on that side of the product. We are mostly
Backbone + React, although some more complex state we are moving to Redux.
It's a very exciting time for the frontend, as we are planning to grow both in
scale in terms of patient populations, as well as product use cases that
require diverse interactions. It is super rewarding to see our product affect
real people's lives and the opportunity to reinvent this massive industry is
enormous.

Jobs: [https://www.wellframe.com/jobs](https://www.wellframe.com/jobs) Also
feel free to reach out to me at nam@wellframe.com!

------
adriand
factor[e] | Senior web developer | Hamilton, Ontario, Canada | | FULL-TIME
ONSITE

We’re hiring an experienced web developer to help us staff a challenging,
long-term project that will give you valuable experience with some of today’s
hottest technologies: cloud infrastructure (AWS), big data, microservices
architecture, Go, Ruby, a mix of database technologies including DynamoDB and
MySQL, and more.

To apply: jobs@factore.ca

Full details: [http://factore.ca/blog/434-we-re-hiring-an-experienced-
web-d...](http://factore.ca/blog/434-we-re-hiring-an-experienced-web-
developer)

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

Application Security Engineer (NYC):
[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483524](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483524)

Infrastructure Security Engineer
(NYC):[https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542](https://www.hioscar.com/jobs/?gh_jid=483542)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: New Grad (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261348)

Software Engineer: Internship Summer 2017 (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=268766](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=268766)

Software Engineer: SWAT (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=261602)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity. Take a look at how we're simplifying healthcare:
[http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com/#/CRM](http://incredibleinsurancemachine.com/#/CRM)

------
arshneet
Senior Software Engineer (Amazon Web Services RDS) | Vancouver, Canada;
Seattle, WA | Full-time | ONSITE, VISA |

RDS is looking for a Senior Software Engineer to join our team working on AWS
scale big-data analytics problems. RDS Performance Insights team is working on
a new and as yet unreleased service which will reshape the way that customers
use databases and redefine industry expectations of what a modern, enterprise
grade cloud-native database provides. Leveraging a number of AWS services
including Kinesis and EMR/Spark, our mandate is to provide actionable insights
into underlying database performance and push the boundaries of product and
technology innovation in this area. As the only big-data, analytics and ML
focused team in RDS, our greenfield project is worked on by a tight knit
devops team, owned, and operated entirely from the new Amazon office here in
Vancouver, Canada. If you’re a snowbird in the winter, love long summers and
beaches, and want to work on a very engaging, highly impactful product with
extremely high customer demand, endless learning and collaboration in a world-
class group then get in touch!

\- Lead the design, build and operations of our application stacks – Deliver
industry disruptive advancements driven from a customer focused technical
product development approach in your work – Deliver aspects of critical path
code - Ability to influence adoption of capabilities built by the team to AWS
teams outside of RDS - Continuously discover, evaluate, and implement new
technologies to maximize development and operational efficiencies – Have a
scope of influence in development practices, methods and approaches across the
team and RDS organization.

Requirements: - Comp Sci, Engineering, Stats/Mathematics BA/MA/PhD - 8-10+
years professional experience in software development - Excellent written and
spoken communication - Deep and broad technical experience - Experienced
technical leader - Ability to independently define and execute against a
technical vision and roadmap – Recruitment, coaching and mentoring of other
engineers – Strong will to adhere to best practices in OO development and a
need to leave well–structured code in your tracks – Strong analytical and
problem–solving skills – Experience developing for multiple platforms a plus.
For more information and to apply:

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/392408](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/392408)

Please feel free to directly contact me (I'm an engineer on the team)
[MyHNUsername][AT]amazon.com, or my manager pimmel[AT]amazon.com for any
questions that you might have.

~~~
dang
You posted 4 or 5 jobs to this thread. That's not ok. Please restrict yourself
to one, like (nearly) everyone else.

------
bnchrch
Just a friendly reminder if you want better search functionality for these
posts.

Check out: [http://ben.church/hackersearch](http://ben.church/hackersearch)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site | pornhub.com (NSFW)

Come work at the 22nd highest trafficked website in the world.

We are looking for:

-Senior PHP developers

-Senior front-end developers

-Senior UI/UX designer

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal.

Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com

------
vtman2002
Harvest Exchange | {Senior,Mid-level,Junior} Developer | Houston, TX | ONSITE,
INTERNS

Fintech startup (hvst.com); funded. Python+Bottle+React framework. No-nonsense
self-directed work environment.

~~~
gandhiamar2
Hi, I dont find any link for interns on website. Can you provide your mail id
over gandhiamar3@gmail.com -amar

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, Toronto | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332)

\- Software Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012)

\- Frontend Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363)

\- Frontend Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013)

\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product
Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have _many_ established offices worldwide (pivotal.io/locations) and more
coming.

We're broken into three main divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair
program and TDD every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are
fantastic at keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from
users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available: We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

To see our open jobs and apply directly, follow this referral URL:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn-dec16@pivotal.io to answer any questions.

Either of these helps me score one of our referral bonsues (did I mention our
generous referral scheme?)

I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just an engineer here. I won't
reply to copypasta.

------
sriharis
nilenso | developer | bangalore | [http://nilenso.com](http://nilenso.com),
remote, online

nilenso is an employee-owned software cooperative based out of Bangalore,
India. We're looking for people we'd really like to work with, across all
experience and expertise levels.

~~~
kapad
@sriharis Hey, I'm interested. How could I get in touch?

------
monteg0
Abine| Boston | Remote

Abine is hiring code ninjas at all levels to expand our team. We create
cutting edge consumer fintech centered on online payments and privacy. Looking
for insane javascript skills || total regex prowess || deep full stack
experience. We have several open positions and would love to hear from you!
First interview is quick skype call. Apply directly at jobs@abine.com

------
tedd4u
Quizlet | Android Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://quizlet.com/](https://quizlet.com/)

Android Engineer

Want to build useful and intuitive Android apps for one of the top education
brands in the world?

Quizlet is a pioneer in education technology with tens of millions of active
users and HUGE growth ahead. We’re seeking talented and experienced developers
who want to build learning tools that empower students and teachers globally.
We’re backed by Union Square Ventures, Costanoa Venture Capital, Altos
Ventures and Owl Ventures. Our business model is strong and got us to
profitability before raising venture capital money. Come join a small team of
engineers building and deploying new products to over a million users per day.

The Role

Quizlet’s Android app is already in the top ten education apps in the Google
Play store and we’re just getting started. You’ll drive the Quizlet experience
on Android devices, building out cutting-edge features accessible to millions
of users around the world. You must care passionately about product design and
user experience, and develop a deep understanding of how users interact with
Quizlet. The intuitive UI features you build will drive user engagement and
thus directly affect the magnitude of Quizlet’s impact on education.

Qualifications and Experience

The ideal Android team member for Quizlet should:

    
    
      - Have proven experience building his or her own high quality apps, ideally in the Google Play Store
      - Have solid foundation in Java and with strong working knowledge of the web stack
      - Be well-versed in performant, extensible network API design
      - Have a dedication to code quality and software reliability
      - Have a strong understanding of networking, memory management, and concurrency
      - Be deeply excited about the impact his or her work could have in the lives of students and teachers every day
    

Quizlet’s Team Culture

We’re extremely proud of the powerful impact our study tools are having on
people’s lives across the U.S. and the world. Our focus on quality, usability,
and performance across all platforms has helped Quizlet grow organically to a
top U.S. web brand with top-ten education apps on iOS and Android. We
regularly visit classrooms across the Bay Area to see Quizlet’s users in
action. We believe in teamwork and communication, and we believe in each other
— every member has the confidence and flexibility to take a stab at new
problems across functions. We love technology and we love helping people. Come
join us!

How to apply: email tim@quizlet.com with your resume and link to your Github
profile.

------
amgreg
Octane Lending, Inc. | New York | Senior Software Engineer | On-site - Full-
time | VISA | $115,000-$160,000

ABOUT US

We build software that offers financing to consumers and helps merchants close
deals. Our flagship product is a point-of-sale financing platform for niche
consumer lending markets such as powersports and recreational vehicles. We
have raised about $8M in venture capital and $25M in debt. Our management team
hails from Yale, Harvard, Princeton, Columbia, and Penn and includes the
former Chief Risk Officer for GE Capital Consumer.

WHO WE'RE LOOKING FOR

We are looking for experienced web developers with an ability to contribute to
some or all of the following software development roles:

* JavaScript specialists for modern client-facing web development (a familiarity with the bleeding edge of web development is a plus).

* Python specialists or backend framework generalists (we run Django).

* Google Chrome Extension specialists.

* Backend and web development at scale.

* (Amazon Web Services and Unix specialists or infrastructure generalists.

* Security specialists.

OUR STACK

Linux, Python, Django, RabbitMQ, PostgreSQL, JavaScript (ES6), Google Chrome
Extensions, etc.

QUALIFICATIONS

* 4+ years experience as a software developer building products for web and/or backend with possible focus on third-party integrations, systems security, information security, API development, JavaScript framework development, and modern software development practices.

* A college degree or equivalent experience in Computer Science or related fields with emphasis on a solid understanding of Computer Science fundamentals.

* Ability and desire to be productive independently while integrating into a closely knit team. We are a small, growing startup with a strong entrepreneurial spirit, and we value this in others.

* Experience with application, database, networking, and systems security, especially in the realm of PCI or EI3PA compliance a plus.

* Experience with modern testing practices and technologies such as unit testing in Python and Javascript, integration testing, Jenkins a plus.

* Experience with machine learning, data science, and predictive modeling a plus.

* Familiarity with our existing and future stack a plus.

* User experience (UX), graphics, and a mind for product are a plus.

Interested?

email Andre Gregori, Chief Product Officer. andre (at) octanelending.com

------
mtoledo
NoRedInk | Front-end, Backend, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco, CA |
REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 1 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both engineers who have been around the block many times, as well
as those who started their careers just a couple years ago. We’re looking for
engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a difference and who are
the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-mindedness, over
convincing the group they’re right.

After having hired 4 junior engineers in the past quarter, we are currently
only hiring engineers with professional programming experience in order to
better provide mentorship to our current junior engineers. If you'd like to be
considered for this position once it reopened please let us know at jr-
engineer-job@noredink.com and we'll reach out to you once the position is
available again.

You can learn more about what it’s like working here through Hardy’s on-
boarding blog post: [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

You can learn more about our interview process through Dui’s hiring blog post:
[http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

    
    
      [1] https://www.noredink.com/about/team
      [2] http://tech.noredink.com/
      [3] https://github.com/NoRedInk/
      [4] http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan

------
dbRM
Rails Machine | Site Reliability Engineer | Full-Time | Remote | Hiring Junior
to Senior Levels [http://railsmachine.com](http://railsmachine.com)

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Rails Machine, your primary goals will be to
ensure our customer’s applications are available, fast, and secure. Our
customers need the best service, support, and products, and we need you to
help us deliver.

We offer two main products: managed infrastructure and managed operations.
Through managed infrastructure, we provide automation, infrastructure, and
scalability in our own data center on our own hardware. We provide both bare-
metal and virtualized hosting options for our customers, and you’ll work
directly with them to ensure their goals are met through automation, analysis,
and hardware. And via managed operations, we provide custom, consulting-based
solutions on top of any cloud vendor, as best meets the customer’s needs.

We give our customers the ability to reach out to us like they would an
internal DevOps team!

You’ll work with virtualization and container technologies, and setup and
automate high availability data clusters (MySQL Galera, PostgreSQL
replication, Redis failover, ElasticSearch clustering, Memcached, MongoDB
etc.). You'll manage application instances built with Ruby-on-Rails and
Elixir/Phoenix (to name a few) and layer on top of those management,
orchestration, monitoring, and alerting for fleets of instances. If you’ve
ever wanted to work at a scale that few companies do, you’ll find the right
challenge here at Rails Machine!

Responsibilities:

* Manage availability and performance problems for customers; automate resolution to prevent reoccurrence

* Pair with other SREs and Systems Administrators, mentor junior staff

* Releases and maintain open-source software and projects

* Author blog posts and participate in the community by going to meetups, conferences, etc. as a Rails Machine representative

* Creates and maintain system architecture, design, and implementation

Minimum Qualifications :

* Proficient in Ruby with additional experience in C/C++, Python, Elixir, Java, or JavaScript preferred

* Experience with config management or automation framework, like Chef, Puppet, Ansible, Capistrano

* Experience maintaining production infrastructure on a Linux environment

* Intermediate Ubuntu system administration skills

* Strong DevOps experience and customer service skills

* Self Motivated and Diligent.

* Ability to participate in on-call/pager rotation

Interested? Tell us what you'll bring to the team by emailing us at
hiring@railsmachine.com !

------
arenasolutions
Arena Solutions, Inc | Software Engineer, Technology Group | Foster City, CA,
USA | ONSITE, FULLTIME,
[https://www.arenasolutions.com/](https://www.arenasolutions.com/)

We are looking for an intellectually curious Software Engineer to become a
core member of the Technology Group at Arena Solutions, and help us build the
next generation of product lifecycle management software.

We're a successful company with fifteen years of experience delivering our
product as a software-as-a-service, and our market leadership position
reflects our long history and strong reputation for security and reliability.
Our customers are discrete manufacturers who put our applications,
infrastructure, and reputation at the heart of their business. We believe the
best way to meet our customers' needs today and tomorrow is to continually
evaluate new technologies and apply industry-wide best practices as we iterate
on our software and infrastructure.

You will be designing, implementing, and evolving the software and
infrastructure tools Arena will be using for the next five years and beyond.
You understand the technologies that drive modern multi-tenant Software-as-a-
Service companies and have strong opinions on how to build scalable software
and infrastructure. You can deconstruct a legacy system into its constituent
parts and rebuild it as a distributed system with a focus on security,
resiliency, and responsiveness.

You will evaluate existing and emerging technologies, build pragmatic
prototypes focused on a current or future business need, and then drive
adoption of the selected technologies by the wider software development team.
Your completed projects will become the foundation of Arena's future software
architecture.

Responsibilities:

* Collaborate with Arena's Chief Architect and Director of Infrastructure Engineering to plan and prototype the next generation of Arena's architecture * Mentor and inspire fellow engineers on the theory and practice of proposed new technologies

Skills and Experience:

* Implementation of Software-as-a-Service using JVM-based languages

Interests:

* Building reliable, asynchronous distributed systems * Event sourcing and related technologies such as Kafka * Scala, Akka, Reactive Streams, VueJS, and/or AngularJS

HN Addendum:

We are omitting specific experience requirements to avoid great candidates
self-filtering themselves -- we are investing in you rather than mining your
current skill set. This position reports to the Director of Infrastructure
Engineering. Please include a cover letter and mention you saw our post in
this thread.

------
sundone
HealthEquity | Software Engineer | Draper, UT

------
aagr
Theorem | Multiple positions | San Francisco, CA | INTERN, VISA, ONSITE
www.theoremlp.com

Theorem is a company at the intersection of technology and finance.

We are a small team of fewer than 10 with a diversity of ideas and backgrounds
applying machine learning, software engineering and rigorous scientific
investigation to revamp the lending and securitization space. Every member of
the team has a major impact on the company's success, and gets to see their
contributions working in the real world . Building good financial forecasting
models is extremely challenging from both a technology and research point of
view.

We’re using ideas across multiple disciplines: computer science, machine
learning, statistics and biostatistics including survival analysis, supervised
learning, natural language processing, imbalanced data, feature extraction and
selection, and many, many other areas.

We were founded by a Google software engineer and a Morgan Stanley quant
trader. We are a Y Combinator graduate and our backers include Max Levchin,
Two Sigma and major VCs. We are profitable and manage over $150mm dollars. A
large number of our clients are non-profits and university endowments, whom we
are proud to support.

We are based in San Francisco, close to Caltrain and BART. We deeply value
intellectual curiosity, creative idea generation, and close collaboration. We
offer above market equity and cash compensation, and have a generous maternity
leave policy.

Interested? Email us at jobs@theoremlp.com

RESEARCHER

* A high level of mathematical and statistical literacy, and an intense interest in applying quantitative analysis to do first class research.

* You should be a good scientist. You need to know when you have something and when you don’t, you cannot be fooled by randomness.

* You must be comfortable and enjoy working with data. This is the lifeblood of our business, your hypotheses start there and your testing ends there.

* You must be comfortable writing code. Nobody will be doing it for you. The better you are at it, the more efficiently you can explore the model space and find winning ideas.

* Research background devising novel approaches to solving problems and applying them to real world data to achieve robust, repeatable results.

* You’ll investigate data, construct a hypothesis, and think deeply about the results. After several iterations, you will discover something new. Instead of writing a paper, you will actually apply your ideas in the real world and see them working.

* You’ll need to care more about analysis being correct then achieving a p-value below 0.05.

SOFTWARE ENGINEER

* Professional experience in designing systems, and with numerical or scientific computing.

* We value correctness, maintainability, elegance, and testability of code. We want to do things the right way over just getting things “done.” We’re strict about our code style and quality so that you don’t have to spend your time tracking down other peoples’ bugs.

* Coding skill in Python, C++ or similar. We currently use Python, but welcome developers of any background, as long as you can pick up Python. Experience with numpy/scipy/pandas is a big plus.

* Experience with writing fast code (especially numerical code) , databases and dev ops preferred. Machine Learning experience is a big plus, but not required.

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany SF USA | full time | (VISA)

We raised earlier this year our Series B lead by Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series..). we
have many positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA.

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors. We are hiring for the
following full time positions:

1\. Engineering Manager Ecosystem Open Source - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/295770](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/295770)

2\. Director of Developer Evangelism - SF/USA
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265087](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265087)

3\. Frontend Developer - Product Growth - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/358929](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/358929)

4\. Javascript Ecosystem Open Source Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059)

5\. PHP Ecosystem Open Source Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/281719](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/281719)

6\. Infrastructure Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/259235](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/259235)

7\. Senior JavaScript Backend Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/250742](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/250742)

8\. Site Reliability Engineer - DevOps (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/262674](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/262674)

Many other positions at our careers page some in Berlin Germany and in SF USA
[https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
ejcx
CloudFlare [https://www.cloudflare.com/](https://www.cloudflare.com/) | San
Francisco, CA; London, UK; Singapore, SG; Urbana-Champaign, IL; Austin, TX |
VISA, ONSITE

CloudFlare is building a better Internet -- performance and security
optimization at the edge. Our long term goal is to give every site the same
performance, security, and reliability that major sites like Google and
Facebook accomplish, without any specialized network hardware or complicated
administration. We enhance millions of sites, including this one. We're hiring
for a variety of roles -- we are 350+ employees currently, and are continuing
to grow in 2017.

This is a perfect time to join -- product market fit is established but
there's a lot of great engineering, product, sales, and support work to be
done. We've publicly said we're profitable and on track for long term
independent success. You may wish to check out our blog to see the kinds of
engineering work we do.
([https://blog.cloudflare.com/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/)).

[https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-
our-team) has a listing of positions. We're always hiring for operations/SRE,
sales, general systems engineering (mostly in Go, nginx, and network, as well
as DNS at scale), and web development. Specific roles we're keen to hire
include:

0) Data Engineering(s) -- We have a ton of different technologies that our
data engineers work with, and our data engineers are a really strong core team
here. Kafka, PostgreSQL, Docker, Mesos, Marathon, Chronos, nginx, and so many
more technologies.

1) Engineering Manager of Platform Operations -- Our Platform Operations team
needs an engineering manager who is in our San Francisco or London Office. A
qualified candidate is someone with a distributed systems background and can
help enable our engineers to scale all of our backend operations at a fast
pace.

2) Product Security Engineer -- We have a lot of internal applications and
need more talented software engineers who love to break, fix, and champion
security around the organizations. We need hands on engineers who are not
afraid to dive in and drive improvement to completion.

3) Systems Engineer (Austin) -- We are hiring systems engineers at all of our
offices, but our Austin office is growing very quickly. Our Austin office is
working on some really new and innovative projects. Web and distributed
systems built with Go, Node, Docker, and much more. If you're interested,
please apply through the [https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-
team](https://www.cloudflare.com/join-our-team) link, our recruiting team
looks at every single application from every applicant.

------
jamalex
Learning Equality -
[https://learningequality.org/](https://learningequality.org/) \- San Diego,
CA -- Onsite | Full-time

# Who we are

We're a nonprofit startup that builds and supports open-source educational
software for communities with limited or no access to the Internet. We believe
in the transformative power of learning, and are passionate about social
justice and breaking down barriers preventing people from reaching their full
potential.

We started 4 years ago with KA Lite ([https://learningequality.org/ka-
lite/](https://learningequality.org/ka-lite/)), an offline-installable
platform bundling Khan Academy content and our own student tracking tools. KA
Lite has already been used in over 175 countries and territories.

We're now in the midst of developing a new platform, Kolibri
([https://learningequality.org/kolibri/](https://learningequality.org/kolibri/)),
that will empower users to create, curate, share, and learn from diverse forms
of openly licensed content, in both online and offline environments. We're
building tools for authoring videos and exercises, an app ecosystem for
embedding and distributing HTML5 educational bundles, features for discovering
and communicating with other devices peer-to-peer over a local network,
interfaces and web-based visualizations for exploring student data, and
systems for motivating, engaging, and guiding learners.

# Who you are

You care deeply about making the world a better place, believe in the power of
learning, strive to promote equality, and resonate with our statement of core
values.

You love to build things, and like to think carefully about how best to serve
the needs of a diverse set of users.

# Positions

Frontend Web Developer: You have solid experience with web development using
HTML5, JavaScript, modern JS frameworks (we use Vue.js), and CSS with pre-
processors. You love building beautiful interfaces and collaborating with the
UX team.

Python Developer / DevOps: You have skills and experience working with Python,
in a variety of contexts. We use Django for the backend of Kolibri, and also
leverage Python for automation of business processes, API/web scraping for
pulling in new content, media processing/computer vision, and data
analysis/machine learning.

Additional _non-dev_ positions (Implementation/Partnerships and Content
Managers) to be posted later this week.

# Benefits

\- Salary at the same levels as other core team members

\- Retirement plan with matching employer contributions

\- Full health care, dental, and vision insurance

\- Education fund to support ongoing professional development

\- Flexible and generous vacation policy and work schedule

\- Well-stocked, bottomless cabinet filled with snacks and Guayaki

\- Working in sunny San Diego (coverage of basic relocation costs, if needed)

# Read more and apply

[https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/](https://learningequality.org/about/jobs/)

------
danbenjs
Jane Street | Software Developer | New York, London, Hong Kong | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, INTERNS, VISA, [http://www.janestreet.com](http://www.janestreet.com)

Jane Street is a quantitative trading firm with a focus on technology, a
scientific approach, and a deep understanding of the markets. We are a global
liquidity provider and market maker, operating around the clock and around the
globe, employing over 500 people in our offices in New York, London and Hong
Kong.

It’s no secret that we’re big believers in functional programming; OCaml, a
statically typed functional language, is our primary development platform.
Jane Street’s technology group is small by design, which means we need to
maximize the productivity of each person we hire. We believe functional
programming (and specifically, OCaml) helps us do that. But it’s not about
productivity alone: programming in a rich and expressive language like OCaml
is just more fun.

We’re also happy to spend time and money on making it easier for the people
here to get things done. This ranges from big projects, like the work we do on
development tools (e.g. Iron, our in-house code review and release management
system, and Merlin, a tool for providing IDE-like features for OCaml), to
little touches, like getting people whatever crazy keyboard will help them get
their work done most comfortably.

Want to see some of our code? Visit Open Source @ Jane Street
([https://janestreet.github.io/](https://janestreet.github.io/)), where you'll
find several OCaml libraries that we've released into the wild. These form the
basis for all of our software, and we hope they make life better for some non-
Jane-Street OCaml developers as well.

If you're not yet convinced, feel free to poke around our benefits page
([https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/](https://www.janestreet.com/culture/benefits/)).
If you ARE convinced and want some insight into our interview process, check
out [https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-
street/](https://blogs.janestreet.com/interviewing-at-jane-street/). Or just
drop us a resume at [https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-
street/apply/](https://www.janestreet.com/join-jane-street/apply/).

We’re looking for people with:

\- Top-notch programming skills (no OCaml or FP experience necessary!) \-
Strong interpersonal skills. Most work at Jane Street is highly collaborative,
and we are looking for people who can work effectively in small, close-knit
teams. \- Deep experience with — and love for — technology. There’s no
specific checklist; we use software to approach a variety of problems, so
we’re interested in everything from low latency networking to systems
administration to programming language design.

~~~
woutr_be
Jane Street has always been on my list of companies that I wanted to work for,
especially since I'm in HK. But I'm mostly coming from a web development
background, and reading through your interviewing posts I got a little scared.
Would you recommend me applying anyway?

~~~
danbenjs
A web development background certainly wouldn't hurt you, and could be a
slight benefit as Js_of_ocaml becomes more popular here. That said, we tend
not to look for specific backgrounds as much as strong programming skills and
a good foundation in CS (not to be confused with a formal education in CS).

As far as whether I'd recommend applying - that's why I posted in the first
place :)

------
sneha0298
Plivo | Bangalore, India (YCombinator-2012 Batch)

Plivo was founded in 2011 by Mike and Venky and was part of YCombinator batch
of 2012. Plivo is a fast-growing cloud telephony startup from Silicon Valley,
backed by the same investors as Skype, Facebook, Google, Dropbox, Lyft and
Airbnb. Our technology and customer-centric commitment has made us a leading
company in our industry. With over 40,000 customers in over 200+ countries,
our profitable business model has helped us continue to scale exponentially
year after year. Whatsapp, Netflix, CallRail, Mozilla, Zomato are our much
valued customers (to name a few).

 _TECH STACK WE USE:

Golang, Django, Flask, Redis, memcache, Postgres, Celery, Dynamo DB, Hadoop,
SNS/SQS, AWS lambda, Nginx, Kamailio, FreeSWITCH, SIP, WebRTC, Linux, Android,
iOS, Git, AWS, Docker.

_OPEN POSITIONS:

1\. Data Analytics Lead ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-data-
analytics-lead](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-152363-data-analytics-lead))

2\. Tech Lead- API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-
api](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-123308-tech-lead-api))

3\. Core Engineer - SMS ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-
sms](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-64336-core-engineer-sms))

4\. Sr. User Experience Designer ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-143056-sr-
user-experience-des...](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-143056-sr-user-
experience-designer))

5\. Senior Web Engineer - API ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-
web-engineer-ap...](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-142736-senior-web-engineer-
api))

6\. Product Manager ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-
manager](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-127883-product-manager))

7\. Senior DevOps ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-59035-senior-
devops](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-59035-senior-devops))

8\. Content Marketer ([https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-151689-content-
marketer](https://www.plivo.com/jobs/#op-151689-content-marketer))

Please visit our website for more details about Plivo and the open positions.
Web: [https://www.plivo.com/](https://www.plivo.com/)

You can apply for the jobs online and in case of any queries please contact
sneha@plivo.com/ shreya@plivo.com

------
callaars
Clevertech | Various Tech Jobs | New York | REMOTE
[https://hire.clevertech.biz?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1](https://hire.clevertech.biz?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1)

We're currently hiring in the following positions:

\- DevOps Leader
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53e37a6c00ef4a8b4d656d77?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53e37a6c00ef4a8b4d656d77?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- Node.js API Developer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/572b5462c4bfa6ce4fc43c1a?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/572b5462c4bfa6ce4fc43c1a?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- Android Developer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/554bbcc44dfd4fdc609b4690?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/554bbcc44dfd4fdc609b4690?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- Python Developer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/55d493d3e30a86154e716acf?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/55d493d3e30a86154e716acf?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- JavaScript / Node.js Engineer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5615792a909cb5a215a8f7e4?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5615792a909cb5a215a8f7e4?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- Dedicated Tech Lead
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57583305149202292b34dcd5?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57583305149202292b34dcd5?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- Fullstack Web Developer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5768e973a6652627598b40e6?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5768e973a6652627598b40e6?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- Blockchain Specialist
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5800fd9d5b5a6d0025a81a82?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/5800fd9d5b5a6d0025a81a82?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- iOS Developer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53c7d351b97f91f7564c3ce9?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53c7d351b97f91f7564c3ce9?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- UX/UI Designer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53d637deece32f542d110354?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/53d637deece32f542d110354?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- Java Developer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57c74d1b6a58c5b13eb0b36d?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57c74d1b6a58c5b13eb0b36d?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- React Developer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/564f935df176003d5a6056a7?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/564f935df176003d5a6056a7?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- Data Scientist
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57e02fd11dd621d66a998fbb?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57e02fd11dd621d66a998fbb?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

\- C/C++ Embedded Developer
([https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57c7572c6a58c5b13eb0b36e?ref...](https://hire.clevertech.biz/job/57c7572c6a58c5b13eb0b36e?ref=55004594903c9d645eda0cf1))

I'm working there for more than 2 years now and it's the best company I worked
for.

~~~
kafkaesq
You know, this lingo about "Extraordinary", "Remarkable", "Astonishing",
"Phenomenal", etc developers is incredibly off-putting.

I mean really, now - who would want to work with someone who described (or
even overtly thought of) themselves that way?

~~~
moises_silva
FWIW, not an issue at all to me. I'd not mind working with someone who applied
to positions described like that because I believe they'll be smart and mature
enough to apply there without taking the titles so seriously and instead focus
on the contents and requirements to do the job.

~~~
sdotsen
These guys are always hiring for the same position. Either they're too picky
or people end up leaving once they join.

~~~
callaars
Or.. we just have a lot of projects :)

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

December is upon us. Pro tip for all those terrible $10 limit gift exchanges
you'll be forced to suffer through. Lottery tickets. You'll be viewed as the
genius you truly are. Unlike your inevitable family gatherings, where you are
perpetually viewed as the kid who stuck a potato bug up his nose at five years
old (which will be reference ten times at dinner alone). But seriously,
holiday season got you feeling like you're in a rut? Maybe it's time for a
bigger change. Consider making a move to a new career path, or transitioning
to a growing organization doing important and exciting work... NCC Group!

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.
All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

Our Incident Response team is rapidly expanding to keep up with demand and we
are looking for new hires in San Francisco and New York! We'd love to hear
from you if you have experience in that sector
([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/incident-response-security-consultant-first-responder/)).

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/).

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
Holidu_GmbH
Holidu GmbH | [https://www.holidu.com/](https://www.holidu.com/) | Startup |
Munich (Germany) | Onsite | Visa-support | No-German Skills required

We are building the world’s best search engine for vacation rentals. Our
vision is to finally make finding and booking the right rental easy. What sets
us apart? The technology and data driven brains behind! Do you want to get
your hands dirty on self-developed tools and software? Then Holidu is the
right place for you!

We are hiring for the following positions:

Junior Backend Developer: [https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-
junior-backe...](https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-junior-
backend-developer.pdf)

Junior Frontend Developer: [https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-
junior-front...](https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-junior-
frontend-developer.pdf)

Senior Frontend Developer: [https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-
senior-front...](https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-senior-
frontend-developer.pdf)

Senior Java/Fullstack Developer:
[https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-senior-
java-...](https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-senior-java-
fullstack-developer.pdf)

Working Student Frontend Development:
[https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-working-
stud...](https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-working-student-
frontend-development.pdf)

Working Student Java Development:
[https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-working-
stud...](https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-working-student-java-
development.pdf)

Mobile Product Manager: [https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-
mobile-produ...](https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-mobile-
product-manager.pdf)

Junior Product Manager: [https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-
junior-produ...](https://www.holidu.com/pdf/jobs/20161102-holidu-junior-
product-manager.pdf)

Our Tech Stack

Java 8, Play 2.4, Guice & Spring, Ebean, Elasticsearch 2.4.0 cluster,
AngularJS 1.5.3, JQuery 2.2.3, Less, HTML5, AWS, PostgreSQL 9.5, MongoDB 3,
Redis 2.8, Jenkins, Amazon Lambda, Docker, Ansible, ELK 2.4.0, NewRelic, Git,
Redshift, Spark, TensorFlow

Shoot us an email if that’s you’re thing too. Email Michael (CTO) at
dev@holidu.com

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.Leadpages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | Now Hiring
Python Engineers, Distributed Systems Engineers, Site Reliability Engineers,
JavaScript App Engineers, Product Owners, Senior Manager of Engineering, and
Technical Support Specialists

If you're not familiar with us already, we're a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup
and we focus on conversion optimization products for our customers. We're a
Python shop (entirely open source), but we're 100% committed to diversifying
our team to include members of the RoR, Java, and PHP communities (in addition
to Python) and have found that through this diversity, we're able to grow in
infinite ways and build amazing things. We have an excellent culture (I'm sure
you hear that a lot, but this is actually true) and a great appreciation for
work-life balance (we practice this heavily!), AND... we work remote two days
per week with the other three days from our incredible downtown Minneapolis
office (yes, if you are not already local, you’d have to be open to
relocation).

What we’re using…

We’re building with Python on Google App Engine on the backend. Our
Distributed Systems team is using Scala and Akka, while our DevOps team is
using Docker, Kubernetes, Ansible, Grafana, Kibana, Jenkins, ElasticSearch and
Google Compute Engine. On the front end, we’re using modern JS tools like
Aurelia, React, Redux, Babel and Vue. If anything caught your eye, we’d love
to hear from you!

We currently have opportunities available for:

\- Python Engineer => [http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/bkvh23/Python-
Engineer?so...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/bkvh23/Python-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Site Reliability Engineer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/YN38C7/Site-
Reliability-E...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/YN38C7/Site-Reliability-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Senior Manager, Engineering =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/FMt6Qc/Senior-Manager-
Eng...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/FMt6Qc/Senior-Manager-
Engineering?source=HackerNews)

\- JavaScript Engineer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/Uo7uSD/JavaScript-
Enginee...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/Uo7uSD/JavaScript-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Distributed Systems Engineer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/67cTR5/Distributed-
System...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/67cTR5/Distributed-Systems-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

These are all full-time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k (+match), open PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home
days, and more! We even offer generous relocation packages to help you
relocate to beautiful Minneapolis, MN.

 __If you 're interested in seeing any other open positions within our
Marketing, Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or Operations teams,
check out our website at
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at Tiffany@Ave81.com

Let’s build something awesome!

------
59243
San Francisco, CA, Portland, OR, London, UK, Melbourne AUS - Programmers,
Infrastructure, Sales Hey there! Allow us to introduce ourselves. We are
Expensify and we do "expense reports that don't suck!" (Google "expensify" to
read more.) We're getting crushed under an ever-growing pile of super awesome
work, and I need one bright soul to help us dig our way out. I can guarantee
you fun, an amazing opportunity to learn, and the siren's call of distant
riches. But only if you are all of the following: \- An incredibly hard
worker, even when it's not so fun. There is a ton of work to do, and a lot of
it downright sucks. After all — we do the sucky work so our customers won't
need to. I need you to buck up and grind through server logs, user emails,
source code, and bug reports, without complaint or supervision, and come back
asking for more. \- A cool person to be with. Not a crazy party animal, just
someone we can trust, rely upon, hang out with, bounce ideas off of, and
generally interact with in a positive way, both personally and professionally.
In fact, this is one of the most stringent requirements we have: would you be
fun to hang out with day and night on some remote, exotic beach? This isn't a
rhetorical question, either: every year we take the company overseas for a
month and work incredibly hard while having a ton of fun. We've done Cambodia,
Thailand, Mexico, India, Turkey, Croatia, Portugal and the Philippines. Our
next trip is January 2017...hello southern hemisphere! \- Super talented, in a
general way. We're going to throw a ton of work at you of every possible sort,
and you need that magic skill of being able to figure it out even if you have
no idea where to start. On any given day you might bounce between super low-
level coding, super high-level technical support, marketing-driven data-
mining, updating our user documentation, inventing/designing/building some new
feature, etc. This is not a code monkey job — you're going to be a full
participant in the process, and you need to bring your own unique blend of
skills to the table. \- Specifically talented in a programming way (or if not,
shoot as an email anyways!). You can instantly visualize solutions to problems
big and small. Your code is always clean, well commented, has good
nomenclature and indentation. You can switch on a dime between C++, PHP, Bash,
Cron, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, Dwoo, SQL — not because you know them
all, but because you're the sort of person who can just pick it up and figure
it out. If you're this sort of person, you'll know what I mean. If not, then
this position isn't for you. And there are a bunch more, but odds are if you
got this far, nothing I can do would stop you from applying. That's a problem
because while I know you are awesome, it's actually really hard and time
consuming to find you in the midst of the literally hundreds of other
applications I get from everyone else. So this is where I'm going to ask my
first favor: can you make it really easy and obvious how great you are, so I
don't accidentally overlook you? There are probably many ways to do that. But
the easiest way to do that is to check out we.are.expensify.com and send in an
application(which you can find at
[http://we.are.expensify.com](http://we.are.expensify.com)) or email us at
jobs@expensify.com. We are excited to hear from you!

------
wayfaringrob
Human API | Redwood City, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://humanapi.co/](https://humanapi.co/) | jobs@humanapi.co

== About us ==

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. We're solving a hard but interesting problem: health data exchange. We
ingest health data from thousands of sources and transform that data into an
API that developers can build apps on. This allows thousands of developers to
create apps that improve peoples' lives. Our investors include a16z, Eric
Schmidt, Blue Run Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What you'll help build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas: \-
Modeling clinical data: organizing and normalizing the world of health data \-
Developing and scaling structured APIs \- Scaling our ingestion platform \-
Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and Classification
\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps \- Building
intuitive UIs to allow users to find and share their health data

== Open roles ==

Most of our stack is on Node.js, with some Java and Python on the backend.
However, we gravitate toward using the right tool for the job. Some of our
open roles are: \- Full Stack Engineer (node.js, MongoDB, ElasticSearch,
RabbitMQ)
[https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/7c411192-551e-4c6c-8133-99d34...](https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/7c411192-551e-4c6c-8133-99d34f17f207)
\- Frontend Engineer (node.js, React, Redis, ElasticSearch)
[https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f31262f1-6613-455f-96a5-2135a...](https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/f31262f1-6613-455f-96a5-2135a4d6f0d6)
\- Machine Learning Engineer (node.js, Python, Kafka, Cassandra)
[https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/b698a09d-a5f4-4667-a52a-9e893...](https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/b698a09d-a5f4-4667-a52a-9e8939659b92)
\- DevOps Engineer (Ansible, Packer, Terraform, Docker, Mesos)
[https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac...](https://jobs.lever.co/humanapi/c74886f1-1e50-4323-a846-7ccac5855164)

You can read more about all of our roles here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join)

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles. If you're interested, contact jobs@humanapi.co

------
gallamine
Distil Networks | SF, DC (Arlington) NC (RDU), London, Stockholm | ONSITE
(with a few exceptions) | We block bots on the internet.

Hey folks - Distil Networks is a growing startup in the web application
security industry. We build SaaS that blocks bad bots, scrapers, and scripts
from attacking our customer’s websites and APIs. This reduces fraud, content
theft, spam, and helps eliminate lots of security issues. We have a global
network that actively blocks web traffic based on human/ non-human signatures.
Our customers love us, our investors love us, and we’re growing and hiring. We
have offices in SF, DC, North Carolina, London, and Sweden! I’m a data
scientist here and still have a great time, 2+ years in. I really like all my
coworkers and we have a near-zero jerk count.

What we’re looking for ([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks?lever-via=3TYvimYmGi)):

Specifically we need:

\- Data Engineer (please oh please!)
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b81d473f-b69b-4050-a481...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b81d473f-b69b-4050-a481-78acf8ad5cc9?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Front end engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85ecd904-11db-4444-91bf...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85ecd904-11db-4444-91bf-a327b3b25fc5?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Project manager
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/f2c280c3-3614-41c5-b506...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/f2c280c3-3614-41c5-b506-e1d872407649?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- IT Director
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/211b3272-e38b-48b0-87b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/211b3272-e38b-48b0-87b4-de0dd6dd9d04?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Senior full stack devs
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b8ee33fb-5a15-400c-a51a...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/b8ee33fb-5a15-400c-a51a-9cda20277d88?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Product manager (
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85c669ed-c1b8-4725-b885...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/85c669ed-c1b8-4725-b885-94c93f5cec58?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Support engineer (London)
[https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/ee38f159-ea1e-467e-ba36...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/ee38f159-ea1e-467e-ba36-38c8afbab45b?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi)

\- Site reliability engineers
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/3dde76b2-5153-42ac-93c4-a46dd6955eda?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

\- Systems engineer (Sweden and SF)
([https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/2a99d594-ffcb-4c15-a482...](https://jobs.lever.co/distilnetworks/2a99d594-ffcb-4c15-a482-3869462c87d0?lever-
via=3TYvimYmGi))

Many of these jobs have openings in multiple locations.

We’re also hiring for Marketing, Recruiting, Finance, and Sales! Basically
everything.

------
tedd4u
Quizlet | Android Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
[https://quizlet.com/](https://quizlet.com/)

Full-stack Web Engineer

Quizlet is a pioneer in education technology with tens of millions of active
users and HUGE growth ahead. We’re seeking talented and experienced developers
who want to build learning tools that empower students and teachers globally.
We’re backed by Union Square Ventures, Costanoa Venture Capital, Altos
Ventures and Owl Ventures. Our business model is strong and got us to
profitability before raising venture capital money. Come join a small team of
engineers building and deploying new products to over 20 million active users
a month.

The Role

Each engineer at Quizlet gets the opportunity to punch above their weight —
owning entire projects and striving for excellence and quality in design,
architecture, performance and user experience. Being a member of a small,
nimble team tackling big problems means that you can get creative about what
technologies you deploy.

We are scaling rapidly at Quizlet. Over 20M users a month depend on us for
their daily studies and demand innovative new learning tools and games. This
means big engineering challenges that require smart, creative people to solve
them. What are you passionate about? What technological challenges excite you?
Whether it’s building robust APIs, deploying front-end performance
improvements, architecting new search infrastructure, or designing new
learning games, the odds are we have a challenge here you’ll be excited about.

Qualifications and Experience

The ideal candidate should have:

    
    
      - Years of proven experience building their own websites, web apps, or other independent or professional software projects
      - A strong CS background and ability to pick up new languages and skills quickly
      - Experience working in a team environment on large-scale systems
      - A passion for writing clean code and a desire to constantly improve as an engineer
      - Be deeply excited about the impact his or her work could have in the lives of students and teachers every day
    

Web technology: ES6, React, Stylus, XHP, Hack/HHVM

Quizlet’s Team Culture

We’re extremely proud of the powerful impact our study tools are having on
people’s lives across the U.S. and the world. Our focus on quality, usability,
and performance across all platforms has helped Quizlet grow organically to a
top U.S. web brand with top-ten education apps on iOS and Android. We
regularly visit classrooms across the Bay Area to see Quizlet’s users in
action. We believe in teamwork and communication, and we believe in each other
— every member has the confidence and flexibility to take a stab at new
problems across functions. We love technology and we love helping people. Come
join us!

How to apply: email tim@quizlet.com with your resume and link to your Github
profile.

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, Mobile, Android, iOS, Data Science,
Program Management

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists, bike room and showers. We also
believe heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who
is very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based
microservice framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale
using AWS, Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Sofware Engineer in Test - Looking for software engineers who love working on
automation frameworks and tooling. Appium, Selenium, etc are all welcome.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our core
ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

Data Science - Come work with our world class Data Science team on building
the future of music personalization. We are doing a ton of work with
collaborative filtering, matrix factorization, building neural networks with
acoustical analysis and a ton of other new and exciting research.

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[http://streetcontxt.com/careers](http://streetcontxt.com/careers) | Full Time
| On-Site

At Street Contxt, we're currently building the world's first global
information exchange for capital markets. Our customers are some of the
industry's most highly recognized investment banks, brokerage, and asset
managers.

We’re a well-funded team of ~41 and over half of our company is represented by
the Engineering team. Fair warning, our standards for our technical team are
high - however should you be successful in your interviews you can rest easy
knowing you’re joining an effective team that’s headed places.

Stack: Java 8, Scala, Spark, Kafka, PostgreSQL, WildFly/JBoss, Play,
JavaScript (React), Redux, AWS

What we're looking for:

\- Full Stack Developers ->
[https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/920c1639-d26c-4836-afd8-6...](https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/920c1639-d26c-4836-afd8-608a51431b9e?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

\- Product Managers ->
[https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/e11e6a67-ac48-4251-9154-3...](https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/e11e6a67-ac48-4251-9154-389d51a5727b?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

What's in it for you:

\- Competitive compensation

\- 100% employer covered, comprehensive benefits extending to your dependants
and legal spouse

\- $2500/year in personal betterment allowance, to be spent at your
discretion, doubling to $5000/year in your 2nd year

\- Every breakfast, lunch, dinner, protein shake, coffee, tea, beer, and snack
provided free of charge

\- A unique, well-lit workspace in the heart of downtown Toronto, steps from
St. Andrew subway station and the PATH

Press:

\- [http://www.businessinsider.com/street-contxt-funding-
round-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/street-contxt-funding-round-2016-1)

\- [https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-27/this-
star...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-27/this-startup-
wants-to-change-how-wall-street-shares-research)

\- [http://www.bnn.ca/video/disrupting-data-why-wall-street-
need...](http://www.bnn.ca/video/disrupting-data-why-wall-street-needs-to-
watch-out-for-street-contxt~971961)

My name is Jackson, and I can be reached directly at jackson@streetcontxt.com
if you have questions.

All of our opportunities can be found here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/](https://jobs.lever.co/streetcontxt/)

------
Nelkins
Jet.com | [https://jet.com/](https://jet.com/) | Hoboken (very close to NYC) |
Dublin | Full-time | Onsite

\----------

(From our careers page)

We need super smart engineers from all levels to help us build one of the best
engineered e-commerce platform in the world (big talk we know, but that is our
goal!). Our engineers combine creativity, curiosity, and drive to continuously
perfect and revolutionize Jet from the inside out. We are looking to bring
more intellectually curious engineers who are passionate about technology in
general (Jet is a technology first company and prides itself on its culture of
learning and knowledge sharing and we want all our engineers to be as
passionate as we are!)

Our platform is largely an event driven platform implemented via a
microservice architecture. The platform runs on Microsoft Azure and uses a
large number of technologies and middle ware. The bulk of backend code is
written in a functional style (F#) and our system of record is an event
sourced system (essentially a log of all actions on the platform). We use a
mix of Kafka, Redis, Elastic Search, Azure SQL, Event Store and Azure Storage
for our data stores. About 50% of the platform runs on Linux and the rest
Windows (although we move into more containerization we will see a shift
towards Linux).

\----------

I've been working at Jet since mid-February, and I can honestly say this is
the best job I've ever had. It personally checks off every single box I could
have a for a dream job:

\- Incredible growth. We were the fastest startup to hit a billion dollar
valuation, and we just got bought by Walmart for 3.3 billion. With the Fortune
1 at our backs there are some really amazing opportunities and projects that
are just getting started.

\- Functional programming in F#. Never been more productive coding. And in
general we have a very modern tech stack that is a pleasure to work with.

\- Tech talks and workshops all the time. I'm learning more than I ever have.

\- Extremely competent management. It feels like they really care about
employees' happiness here, we've got experienced people at the helm, and it is
amazing to see what a company can look like when you have a fantastic
management team bringing their A-game. Really, it's incredible to have to try
hard to find something to complain about.

\- All the trappings of modern startup life. Free gym membership, lots of free
food, etc.

We're hiring people of all different types of experience for all different
types of roles. More information about specific roles can be found here:
[https://jet.com/careers](https://jet.com/careers) . You can apply on the
individual role pages.

If you have any questions (commuting from NYC, about Hoboken, what's going on
in the company, anything really), feel free to ask here or send a message to
"nat" at the domain that I work on.

------
kkl
Praetorian | Security Engineer | Austin, Texas | REMOTE (For principal and
staff positions)

Praetorian is different. We are a collective of highly-technical engineers
focused on helping our clients solve their most difficult security problems.
Rather than break things over and over, our goal is to have an actual impact
in making the world a better place. 100% privately owned and self-funded, we
are focused on doing the right thing over short term profits. Where other
companies pay lip service to vision statements and principles, we are
unwaveringly guided by our core values, which are:

* Put the client first - Everything else will work out.

* Enjoy the work you do - Passion eats education and experience for breakfast.

* Be humble - True significance is only achieved as a team.

* Embrace the wobble - There is existential urgency to our work. We need to move and adapt quickly.

* Walk with a swagger - Relish the new challenge.

* Default to open - The right decision is in the data. Share all of it.

* Orient to action - Do not wait to be directed. Engage.

* Performance matters - We are a small company intent on doing big things. Every individual effort counts.

* Stop evil - Our mission is to make the world a safer and more secure place.

* Make craters - Our time on this earth is short. Leave an impact.

Although small, we are growing rapidly, with 50% YOY growth for the past three
years. That growth is based on fantastic clients and their support. Our annual
net promoter score is consistently over 80%. By comparison, Apple is typically
in the mid 70s, and Amazon is usually in the high 60s.

We are looking for experienced engineers that share our values. We offer our
staff a generous benefits package, including:

* Competitive salaries

* Quarterly bonuses, 4% 401k matching, stock options

* Health insurance, and options for vision, dental, ADD, Short term disability, and life

* 20% Bench time for research, tool development, or training

* Flexible vacation policy

* Low travel requirements. Seriously. No more than 20% for those in network security and nearly 0% for those in application security.

* Company contributions to training and conferences

* Opportunities for rapid growth and advancement based on merit.

If you’d like to learn more, please visit our career page at:
[https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers](https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers).
Take a look at our tech challenges too, as we’ll ask you to complete one early
in the interview process:
[https://www.praetorian.com/challenges/](https://www.praetorian.com/challenges/)

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Pleasanton & San Francisco, CA | Onsite | 10xgenomics.com

We're a biotech company creating novel software, chemistry, and microfluidic
systems to allow better understanding of the genome. While DNA sequencing
technology has advanced rapidly, it’s still at a level equivalent to what
assembly language was to computing. With huge advances yet to be made, we're
creating products that will do for sequencing what C did for computing which
enable scientists to gain higher-order clarity and meaning to what is now very
low-level information. Software is a key part of that leap. There's no
shortage of difficult problems due to the scale and complexity of analyzing,
managing, and visualizing sequencing data. Thoughtful and elegant software
engineering can yield big payoffs.

Our software and instruments are used at top research institutions and
hospitals around the world. 10x Genomics has most recently raised a $55M
Series C from Fidelity and SoftBank and has about 130 employees in Pleasanton,
San Francisco, and in the field across the world. You can view a demo of an
existing piece of visualization software at
[http://loupe.10xgenomics.com/loupe/](http://loupe.10xgenomics.com/loupe/), or
read about (and run if you'd like) our massively parallel pipelines at
[http://software.10xgenomics.com](http://software.10xgenomics.com). We manage
our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using the NumPy stack, and drive
our front-end applications with React/Redux (previously Angular 1), but we're
always open to any technology that allows us to develop faster. No previous
biological experience is required; we have plenty of folks here to handle
that, but there is a lot to learn about if you're curious. You'll be directly
working with a team of six other engineers (one of them being myself).

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but specifically for senior
generalists, senior UI engineers, and QA engineers. Our computational biology
group is also always looking for bioinformaticians who are experienced with
NGS, and our company is always looking for scientists and engineers (hardware
included). Here are some of the job postings we have up, but feel free to
email me if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Senior Software Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274521/)

\- Senior UI Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/274522/)

\- Software Quality Engineer -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/476114/)

\- Software Quality Engineer (Computational Biology) -
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/472908/)

Just a note that we do have a satellite office in San Francisco even though
the listings only specify Pleasanton. Our full page of job listings can be
found at
[http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/](http://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/).
Reach out if you're interested in working on high impact, big data problems
using modern software development best practices or even if you just want to
chat. You can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Shake Shack growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

We’re an 11-person team comprising mostly engineers and data scientists. 9 of
us are technical, and 3 have PhDs. We love solving hard problems with
compelling data.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist / Research Scientist (stats; Python/R/Spark helpful; quantitative PhD preferred)
      - Data Anthropologist (perform novel research and write about it - see our research blog) (note: no job board post)
      - Senior Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack; AWS; Python/JVM; Mesos/Spark/Lambda; D3+ReactJS)
      - Product Designer ("full-stack", from research to prototype to mockup to engineer-ready spec)
    

More detail:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We launched mid-2015 [2] and have phenomenal traction [3]. We're well-funded
[4] by Y Combinator, Foundation Capital, Bessemer Venture Partners, Shasta
Ventures, Norwest Venture Partners, and other great investors.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

I'm a founder (mike@). Submit via job board and mention HN, or email jobs@ and
CC me.

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

[3]
[http://www.economist.com/news/business/21705369-alternative-...](http://www.economist.com/news/business/21705369-alternative-
data-firms-are-shedding-new-light-corporate-performance-watchers)

[4] [http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-
weap...](http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-weapon-for-
investors-to-outsmart-each-other-2016-4)

------
brilliantcode
Brilliant Code Inc. | Co-Founder/CTO | Vancouver, Canada | REMOTE
[http://saasful.com](http://saasful.com)

 _What_ : Saasful.com is a "SaaS as a Service". Our vision is to help
individual developers get to the market quickly and become successful.

 _Why_ : I used to struggle building & running a SaaS business. I've gained a
good insight to what works & what doesn't work. It's a never ending learning
process and I want to share that passion and knowledge with people like me.

 _How_ : Removing all the pain points around non-product components such as
billing, design/content changes. Supporting SaaS founders in anyway we can to
make them more money.

 _Who_ : I did software development for 4 years and struck out on my own to
launch a data harvesting SaaS with paying customers. I've transitioned out of
that starting last year and have been pursuing new ideas since then and
Saasful was born out of that process.

 _Where_ : Vancouver, BC. It'd be great if we could grab coffee in downtown
but chatting over skype is fine too, hence REMOTE.

 _Needs_ : Somebody to work with me to eventually own the product side and
lead the remote development team. More importantly, someone who can also
function as a co-founder, an equal partner with a common vision.

 _Contact_ : Please let me know your thoughts by emailing _hi@saasful_ and
let's figure out next steps together.

Thank you for reading!

